# HR10-250 6.3 upgrade announced



## codespy

Upgrade is officially coming..........

ENJOY.......FINALLY....

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


----------



## ebonovic

Guess I can now talk about it in more detail...


----------



## codespy

Allright.....Everybody tackle Earl at once!!


----------



## ebonovic

I'm a big guy... I can take it..


----------



## ebonovic

There really isn't much more to tell about it...

Basically the HR10-250 will be the same as the other 6.x systems, with the HD hooks ins.

I hopefully will get the full release notes and maybe a time schedule early in the work week.


----------



## dcbarry

Don't the updates come over the dish itself, and the phonecall just gives the order to flip partitions? 

I seem to recall that if you view system info that there is an indicator like "pending update" that will let you know that the download is ready and waiting. Am I correct?


d.


----------



## stuart628

I just cant wait to get mine, its coming! tuesday it gets dropped off!


----------



## RunnerFL

dcbarry said:


> Don't the updates come over the dish itself, and the phonecall just gives the order to flip partitions?
> 
> I seem to recall that if you view system info that there is an indicator like "pending update" that will let you know that the download is ready and waiting. Am I correct?
> 
> d.


You're thinking of the R15 that gets it's upgrades via the Sat Signal. The DirecTiVos get their upgrade via phone line.


----------



## ebonovic

Usually on the initial rollouts..
The software will pushout via the SAT, and sit on the hard drive.

Then the phone call connection, will "authorize" the box to apply the update.

Later on... after the initial rollout (probably 6 months), it will download via the phone line.


----------



## tase2

Kudos to Earl and other *positive* folks for keeping us in the loop and giving us hope :up:


----------



## eddyj

So should I be forcing a call every 15 minutes until I get this?

Not that I am eager to get it or anything...


----------



## pkscout

PJO1966 said:


> Wow... five whole posts before a threadcrap. Is that a record?


No, I've seen a few with the first post being threadcrap.


----------



## pkscout

I gotta say, I did not believe this would ever come. I might actually keep DirecTV after the S3 comes out if the S3 turns out to be too expensive. That way I can wait until the price drops some.

I've always said if I just had folders and a bit more speed the HD-TiVo was perfect for me.


----------



## whitepelican

eddyj said:


> So should I be forcing a call every 15 minutes until I get this?


I would think people will let us know when they start seeing it. If you have a hacked unit you can check in the MFS under /SwSystem (?) to see if you have yet downloaded the software via the satellite.


----------



## acvthree

Native passthrough?

Network support?


----------



## eddyj

whitepelican said:


> I would think people will let us know when they start seeing it. If you have a hacked unit you can check in the MFS under /SwSystem (?) to see if you have yet downloaded the software via the satellite.


I was just kidding, I am not that desperate.

Or I am, but I will not admit to it!


----------



## lancelot

Well, this last week, at about 2 am, I was changing channels on my H10, and got a message I had never seen before. It said something like the DVR was retrieving information from the satellite to improve functionality, and if I changed channels, it would disturb the download. Also, the record light came on. The screen showed a progress bar, and the whole thing took about 7 minutes. When it finished, the record light turned off. However, I still have the old software. Any ideas about what this was?


----------



## litzdog911

lancelot said:


> Well, this last week, at about 2 am, I was changing channels on my H10, and got a message I had never seen before. It said something like the DVR was retrieving information from the satellite to improve functionality, and if I changed channels, it would disturb the download. Also, the record light came on. The screen showed a progress bar, and the whole thing took about 7 minutes. When it finished, the record light turned off. However, I still have the old software. Any ideas about what this was?


Do you mean "H10" or "HR10-250"? The H10 is a HiDef DirecTV Receiver, not a DVR. Your H10 might very well have been receiving a receiver update.


----------



## jcricket

Yay speed. I can't wait. 

I'd love all the other features we all long(ed) for (native passthrough, HMO, etc.) but I'll settle for a more responsive box with folders. The rest is really gravy for me.


----------



## jhimmel

I'd say that some people owe some users here an apology, like richierich who said -

"I told all of you a year ago that it won't happen because they are not going to invest any more resources in a unit that they are going to replace with their own DVR, the HR20-250!! But so many were blind and just don't understand the corporate mentality & strategy!!!"

Calling people "blind" and basically -stupid- for believing they may possibly get an update.

Because none of us could know for sure if the update would come, and since there are a lot of considerations that go into "corporate mentality & strategy" as to make it impossible to accurately guess, those comments were offensive and, quite frankly, not too smart.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> You're thinking of the R15 that gets it's upgrades via the Sat Signal. The DirecTiVos get their upgrade via phone line.


You couldn't be more wrong. ALL DTivos get their updates via the sats. The update doesn't get installed until the DTivo calls the mothership and gets the initialization command to begin the installation. The software update is stored in slices in the mfs filesystem until needed.


----------



## drew2k

Earl - 

I've only had my HR10-250's since last October, so I've never been through an update (of the HD units) pushed out by DirecTV. The DirecTV page says some settings will be reset and mentions banner, favorites, and parental controls. Do you know if that is the complete list, or will this upgrade reset or leave alone other settings, such as Aspect Correction, Output Format, Remote Control IDs, etc. (The remote control ID is a biggie for me, as I have three TiVos in the living room!) 

Thanks, and when the mood strikes, feel free to say "I told you so!" to all those who doubted this update would ever see the light of day!


----------



## 483

Anyone know what will happen with our zippered machines that never dial in/fake phone call?


----------



## bidger

lancelot said:


> Any ideas about what this was?


At 2:00 or 2:30AM nightly the DVR downloads program guide data from the satellite. A regular TiVo has to do this with a daily phone call or broadband connection.


----------



## Mark Lopez

jhimmel said:


> I'd say that some people owe some users here an apology.....


Yeah, but we will probably have to wait even longer for that than we waited for the update.


----------



## stevel

********* said:


> Anyone know what will happen with our zippered machines that never dial in/fake phone call?


Nothing. No phone call means no update install.

The update will be on the hard disk waiting for the authorization to install. You will probably be able to process the installation ("load the slices") yourself, but the details will have to wait for those who know. You'll also want to wait to see what needs to be done to re-hack 6.3.


----------



## 483

stevel said:


> Nothing. No phone call means no update install.
> 
> The update will be on the hard disk waiting for the authorization to install. You will probably be able to process the installation ("load the slices") yourself, but the details will have to wait for those who know. You'll also want to wait to see what needs to be done to re-hack 6.3.


Thanks for your thoughts. I figured I better post this in the "zippered" thread underground and have done so there.


----------



## RunnerFL

mr.unnatural said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. ALL DTivos get their updates via the sats. The update doesn't get installed until the DTivo calls the mothership and gets the initialization command to begin the installation. The software update is stored in slices in the mfs filesystem until needed.


Heh, ok then tell me why it is when I first got my HR10-250 it's first phone call was over an hour because it was downloading 3.1.5f?? That download did NOT come via the Sat...


----------



## ebonovic

RunnerFL said:


> Heh, ok then tell me why it is when I first got my HR10-250 it's first phone call was over an hour because it was downloading 3.1.5f?? That download did NOT come via the Sat...


Because the last update for the HR10-250 was about 18-20 months ago, and was no longer on the SAT data stream...

After about 3-6 months they pull the software from the SAT stream and only make it availalbe via phone connection.


----------



## Arcady

As Earl said, new updates come over the satellite. When an update has been around for a while, then you get it via the phone line. When 6.2 first came out, it came via the sat. Now it comes via the phone line. I'd guess that 6.3 will roll out over the sat initially, just like 6.2.

*sitting here drooling over finally getting MRV in the living room*


----------



## RunnerFL

ebonovic said:


> Because the last update for the HR10-250 was about 18-20 months ago, and was no longer on the SAT data stream...
> 
> After about 3-6 months they pull the software from the SAT stream and only make it availalbe via phone connection.


Yeah, I saw your post earlier but the guy who decided to flame me apparently didn't and is convinced it always comes from the Sat.


----------



## ebonovic

drew2k said:


> Earl -
> 
> I've only had my HR10-250's since last October, so I've never been through an update (of the HD units) pushed out by DirecTV. The DirecTV page says some settings will be reset and mentions banner, favorites, and parental controls. Do you know if that is the complete list, or will this upgrade reset or leave alone other settings, such as Aspect Correction, Output Format, Remote Control IDs, etc. (The remote control ID is a biggie for me, as I have three TiVos in the living room!)
> 
> Thanks, and when the mood strikes, feel free to say "I told you so!" to all those who doubted this update would ever see the light of day!




If it is like the 6.2 update for the DTivos.
It is basically your Favorites, Parent controls, and the "display lengths of teh banners"

You remote ID should be fine...
But Aspect Correction and Output Formats are unique to the HR10, so I wouldn't hazard a guess.

But the biggest things:

-) Recordings
-) Season Passes
-) Wishlists

"Shouldn't" be effect (I say wouldn't as there will be cases wher the upgrade fails for what ever reason and could effect the entire system)


----------



## ebonovic

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, I saw your post earlier but the guy who decided to flame me apparently didn't and is convinced it always comes from the Sat.


Ahh... no problem.

Problem with threads that move fast, and people don't take the time to read them all.


----------



## Rich Peterson

This is good news but not a real surprise to me. I came back from CES last January and started a thread reporting that the 6.2 update was still planned (after getting some off-the-record info from DIRECTV). I was absolutely nailed by negative posters, one of them claiming "you just don't get it... we'll never see this update", etc. At the time I asked the moderators to delete the thread (which they did) and that's the last time I posted in this forum.

Incidentally, unless they backed it out after the CES demos for some unknown reason, this update should also have native passthrough.


----------



## tnedator

Rich Peterson said:


> Incidentally, unless they backed it out after the CES demos for some unknown reason, this update should also have native passthrough.


Native passthrough as in the 720P/1080I being passed through based on the channel rather than choosing one of those and having the other scaled?


----------



## rickaren

Rich Peterson said:


> This is good news but not a real surprise to me. I came back from CES last January and started a thread reporting that the 6.2 update was still planned (after getting some off-the-record info from DIRECTV). I was absolutely nailed by negative posters, one of them claiming "you just don't get it... we'll never see this update", etc. At the time I asked the moderators to delete the thread (which they did) and that's the last time I posted in this forum.
> 
> Incidentally, unless they backed it out after the CES demos for some unknown reason, this update should also have native passthrough.


(1)If DirecTV would have brought out their new HD DVR (non-tivo) by now do you think we would have received this planned up-grade?

(2) Does this give everyone a clue that their new DVR may be delayed again?

I vote NO on #1 and YES.


----------



## JTAnderson

ebonovic said:


> You remote ID should be fine...


I guess it might be sort of hard to tell...

If they do reset the remote code it would, presumably, be reset to 0 which responds to all remote addresses. Then the act of going to System Information to check would reset it to the proper address.

Of course, if they do reset the remote address and you have two of them that get the update the same day, you could easily end up with both set to the same remote address.


----------



## joetoronto

Posted by mr.unnatural....

How's this?




i can't leave mine plugged in for the fear of directv finding out i'm actually in canada. so if i knew exactly when it was coming, i'd plug it in and then unplug it right after the download.

the other fellow has a problem with a phone connection being near his HR10.


----------



## DVRaholic

Will the HR10-250 EVER get the *6.3 * Update!!!!

hehe, Im really Happy the answer to the Last thread I started about 6.2 is NO!!!

I have been "on the fence" between Cable and Directv the last few weeks and 6.3 just might push me to the side of Directv!!!

Its about time Directv!!
Better late than Never!!

Yeeeeeeeeeha!!!


----------



## shanew1289

So, it sounds like the DSR7000's and HDVR2's will ge the 6.3?

Is anyone certain MRV is even in the software? I would be concerned that all the MRV is removed. Thus people keeping 6.2 on their SD Tivos and 6.3 for their HD?

Hmm, I hope it comes soon.


----------



## jwhee0615

Does it matter if the box is on or in standby mode? Also im sure I dont have to ask but will ppl please inform us when they start receiving 6.3? Thanks


----------



## Blurayfan

shanew1289 said:


> So, it sounds like the DSR7000's and HDVR2's will ge the 6.3?


From these two FAQs answers I would say no.


DirecTV said:


> DirecTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade
> Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade?
> No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R and HUGHES GXCEBOT will not receive the 6.3 software upgrade. Other models received a similar upgrade, 6.2, in the past.
> 
> I have a DIRECTV R10 DVR with 6.1 software. Will I receive this upgrade?
> No. The 6.1 software on the DIRECTV R10 DVR already includes the 6.2 features such as folders and faster menu scrolling.


----------



## jhimmel

jwhee0615 said:


> Also im sure I dont have to ask but will ppl please inform us when they start receiving 6.3?


Hahahaha...
Not to worry. I absolutely guarentee that you will see it here when/if people start to get it. Nothing could stop the "I got 6.3" posts once the rollout begins.


----------



## PJO1966

jhimmel said:


> Hahahaha...
> Not to worry. I absolutely guarentee that you will see it here when/if people start to get it. Nothing could stop the "I got 6.3" posts once the rollout begins.


That will be a whole different thread...


----------



## shanew1289

DVDKingdom said:


> From these two FAQs answers I would say no.


I only see Series 1 Tivos listed. I assume Series 2 Tivos SD and HD get the 6.3??


----------



## lancelot

litzdog911 said:


> Do you mean "H10" or "HR10-250"? The H10 is a HiDef DirecTV Receiver, not a DVR. Your H10 might very well have been receiving a receiver update.


I'm sorry, that's a typo. Its an HR10-250. Does anyone know what the DVR was downloading from the satellite as posed in my earlier post?


----------



## bidger

shanew1289 said:


> I only see Series 1 Tivos listed. I assume Series 2 Tivos SD and HD get the 6.3??


After the S1 models are mentioned it says, "Other models received a similar upgrade, 6.2, in the past". I read this as saying the other S2 already have their upgrade.


----------



## shanew1289

LOL. I usually see a list of model numbers and assume that if its not in the list, it must be getting the upgrade.

Or, Tivos that received the 6.2 will not require nor use the 6.3.

OR, 6.3 is ONLY for the HR10-250. LOL, too easy there


----------



## stevel

Yes, all the other S2 DTiVos are at either 6.1 (R10) or 6.2 (everything else except HR10). So the HR10 is the last in line for this generation of TiVo software.


----------



## tbb1226

lancelot said:


> I'm sorry, that's a typo. Its an HR10-250. Does anyone know what the DVR was downloading from the satellite as posed in my earlier post?


Somebody already answered earlier in this thread. The 2am satellite downloads are a nightly occurrence with DirecTV TiVo units, and don't foretell anything related to firmware updates.


----------



## chris_h

Rich Peterson said:


> Incidentally, unless they backed it out after the CES demos for some unknown reason, this update should also have native passthrough.


I will now start to wipe the drool off of my keyboard...

I have a feeling that since it has taken so long to get this update out, they may have gone thru a "slash and burn" mode on any features they did not have working well. This could be one of them. Pure speculation on my part. I sure hope we get it.


----------



## chris_h

Somewhat OT, but I took a hint from another forum member and recorded all of my SPs, system info, and WLs onto a DVD, for future reference. For those of you who do this regularly, is there any other screens I should record? 

Obviously, I am doing this in case the update makes me loose any of my settings unexpectedly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ayrton911

Cool. I have missed folders since I got the HR10. 

Furthermore, I would love the "passthrough" feature, but I'm doubtful we'll see it.


----------



## Mark Lopez

rickaren said:


> (1)If DirecTV would have brought out their new HD DVR (non-tivo) by now do you think we would have received this planned up-grade?
> 
> (2) Does this give everyone a clue that their new DVR may be delayed again?
> 
> I vote NO on #1 and YES.


I was wondering how long it would take for the 'excuses' (for the naysayers being wrong) to start flowing.


----------



## Gunnyman

ow we just need 7.xx on the SDTivos


----------



## TyroneShoes

Rich Peterson said:


> ...I...started a thread reporting that the 6.2 update was still planned...was absolutely nailed by negative posters...At the time I asked the moderators to delete the thread (which they did) and that's the last time I posted in this forum.
> 
> ...this update should also have native passthrough.


Rich, welcome home. You will still need a thick skin, but we're glad you are back.

I always believed that the update would happen, and I commend everyone involved for taking the time to do this right, as is the usual case with Tivo up revs.

I would guess that the defectors to DISH who rationalized that the HR10 was slow and clunky, for lack of any other cheap targets to pick on, will be noticeably muted for a while now, which will be a real breath of fresh air.

I really want NP, as I have a 768p set and could then avoid a double rescale, although my best guess is that this won't make a noticeable difference (but it sure couldn't hurt). Also, the CC on my set is a lot better than that on the HR10 (and a lot easier to access) so I would be happy to be able to use that again.


----------



## etsolow

Where's the priority signup list URL??


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

Well this is great news. For me personally, this will make me keep D* and not jump ship to E* as I was debating in my head.....that is, unless I really decide I need more HD content


----------



## tazzmission

Arcady said:


> As Earl said, new updates come over the satellite. When an update has been around for a while, then you get it via the phone line. When 6.2 first came out, it came via the sat. Now it comes via the phone line. I'd guess that 6.3 will roll out over the sat initially, just like 6.2.
> 
> *sitting here drooling over finally getting MRV in the living room*


Multiple room viewing is coming to the HR10-250? If so, how??? It has no ethernet? I assume that is what MRV stands for right?


----------



## TyroneShoes

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Well this is great news. For me personally, this will make me keep D* and not jump ship to E* as I was debating in my head.....that is, unless I really decide I need more HD content


If you do go, please report back to us on that exciting HD nature video of crickets f*cking, which 3 years later is still in heavy rotation on the Voom channels. I'm sure that's much more interesting than "Goodfellas" or "Full Metal Jacket" or "2001: a Space Odyssey" on HDnet will ever be.


----------



## Rombaldi

Better stock up on Crow and Grey Poupon... lotta folks gonna have to eat a pile of it...


----------



## cheer

tazzmission said:


> Multiple room viewing is coming to the HR10-250? If so, how??? It has no ethernet? I assume that is what MRV stands for right?


Neither do any of the S2 Tivos other than the S2DT. USB->Ethernet.

Of course, until we get the 6.3 software, we won't know whether the MRV code is present but disabled (as it is in 6.1/6.2) and what sort of patch is required to enable it.


----------



## Adam1115

Arcady said:


> *sitting here drooling over finally getting MRV in the living room*


What makes you think THAT will be possible?? (MRV wasn't even a consideration when the HR10 was designed, I doubt the 'code' knows how to hanle HD.)

If it is possible, there is also the possibility that it has been completely eliminated with this version...


----------



## MrBigglesworth

Is this update going to let us keep our commercial 30 second skip codes?

Also, native passthrough wont work for me, my TV will not accept a 720p input (Mitsubishi) it only accepts 720p if turned via the TVs own internal tuner.


----------



## cheer

The codes should still work, I expect -- if they work on 6.2 they should work on 6.3. And hopefully we can get "permanent" 30-sec skip with an updated superpatch.


----------



## dswallow

MrBigglesworth said:


> Is this update going to let us keep our commercial 30 second skip codes?
> 
> Also, native passthrough wont work for me, my TV will not accept a 720p input (Mitsubishi) it only accepts 720p if turned via the TVs own internal tuner.


A proper implementation of Native Passthrough would work. You'd select the available resolutions and the receiver would choose from among them the best match based on the native resolution and your allowed resolutions.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

TyroneShoes said:


> If you do go, please report back to us on that exciting HD nature video of crickets f*cking, which 3 years later is still in heavy rotation on the Voom channels. I'm sure that's much more interesting than "Goodfellas" or "Full Metal Jacket" or "2001: a Space Odyssey" on HDnet will ever be.


Last time I checked E* still had HDNet. And 29 channels > 9 channels as well...so what's your point?


----------



## cheer

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Last time I checked E* still had HDNet. And 29 channels > 9 channels as well...so what's your point?


That, in his opinion (and I'd second this) nearly all of the 20 extra channels are, well, not terribly interesting. I myself was considering a move back to Dish for a while because of the HD offerings, but I didn't see a single HD channel on Dish that D* didn't offer that I cared anything about.

YMMV.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

cheer said:


> That, in his opinion (and I'd second this) nearly all of the 20 extra channels are, well, not terribly interesting. I myself was considering a move back to Dish for a while because of the HD offerings, but I didn't see a single HD channel on Dish that D* didn't offer that I cared anything about.
> 
> YMMV.


I'd argue that not much interesting is on HDNet or HDNet movies, for that matter.....unless Hogan's Heros repeats are your fave.

Having never seen Voom/E*s channels, I can't speak to the amount of _quality_ programming...but since E* has every HD channel D* does and then some, you can't possibly argue that D*'s offering is better by any stretch.


----------



## TyroneShoes

cheer said:


> That, in his opinion (and I'd second this) nearly all of the 20 extra channels are, well, not terribly interesting. I myself was considering a move back to Dish for a while because of the HD offerings, but I didn't see a single HD channel on Dish that D* didn't offer that I cared anything about.
> 
> YMMV.


Very elegantly stated. There is no question why Voom folded--content is king. When we buy our first HD set, paint drying is exciting. A month later we're back to just the shows we would have watched anyway. Sometimes the human condition is easily predictable. Any chess player that can think at least two moves ahead knew that Voom was Doomed.

DISH is counting on the fact that folks will do a channel headcount and look no further. From what we've seen just on this forum, that's a strategy that just might work. Cheer, is obviously one of the few bright enough to see through that.


----------



## breevesdc

If the 6.3 update for the HR10-250 includes MRV, I will be purchasing another unit for the bedroom immediately. The lack of this feature in my DirecTivo is the only reason I keep my ReplayTV units around. I'll be glad to finally make the complete transition to Tivo.

Brian


----------



## TyroneShoes

yaddayaddayadda said:


> ...Having never seen Voom/E*s channels, I can't speak to the amount of _quality_ programming...but since E* has every HD channel D* does and then some, you can't possibly argue that D*'s offering is better by any stretch.


I really don't think anyone has presented that argument.

But let me present this one:

How is paying a premium for 20 more or 2000 more channels that I will never want to watch one second of, any better at all than having just the 9 (closer to 20 if you include OTA, HBO, PPV, and ShowTime) HD channels I do watch?

I watch way too much TV, and 95% of it is HD, so I don't find myself looking around for more options. Plus, none of the announced HD channels that we will see this year are channels I would be caught dead watching. FX is about all I am missing.

When Voom came out, I considered it, which meant dropping $750 for a STB, no PVR, and high monthly rates, to a company I knew nothing about and who had both a questionable track record and unknown predicted longevity. You'd better bet I checked out the content closely before ever making that mistake. The only difference between paying through the nose for Voom channels on Voom and paying through the nose for Voom channels on DISH, is that at least DISH subs can record those channels with nothing on them worth watching.


----------



## cheer

breevesdc said:


> If the 6.3 update for the HR10-250 includes MRV, I will be purchasing another unit for the bedroom immediately. The lack of this feature in my DirecTivo is the only reason I keep my ReplayTV units around. I'll be glad to finally make the complete transition to Tivo.


Keep in mind that it's very unlikely the feature will be active from DirecTV. Like the current SD DTivos, it will probably require a hack to enable.


----------



## txfeinbergs

TyroneShoes said:


> Rich, welcome home. You will still need a thick skin, but we're glad you are back.
> 
> I always believed that the update would happen, and I commend everyone involved for taking the time to do this right, as is the usual case with Tivo up revs.
> 
> I would guess that the defectors to DISH who rationalized that the HR10 was slow and clunky, for lack of any other cheap targets to pick on, will be noticeably muted for a while now, which will be a real breath of fresh air.
> 
> I really want NP, as I have a 768p set and could then avoid a double rescale, although my best guess is that this won't make a noticeable difference (but it sure couldn't hurt). Also, the CC on my set is a lot better than that on the HR10 (and a lot easier to access) so I would be happy to be able to use that again.


Uh, no, I won't be quiet (as one of the Dish Defectors referenced above). I was never one of the people that said 6.2 was never going to come (and showing all of the pictures of dead horse being beat). I kept hoping and hoping it would, and even signed several petitions to try and get movement, but given that an entire year passed with no firm committment from DirecTV that they would release it, I finally made the decision to move on. If they had made this announcement about 4 months ago, I would still be with DirecTV today - but having moved on, I am very happy with my choice.

I am glad that those of you that waited will be getting this much delayed update. It might breath some new life into the HR10-250.


----------



## Richard Chalk

joetoronto said:


> Posted by mr.unnatural....
> 
> How's this?
> 
> i can't leave mine plugged in for the fear of directv finding out i'm actually in canada.


And we all know that no one from DirecTV ever reads this thread, right Joe? So - your secret's safe here...


----------



## txfeinbergs

TyroneShoes said:


> How is paying a premium for 20 more or 2000 more channels that I will never want to watch one second of, any better at all than having just the 9 (closer to 20 if you include OTA, HBO, PPV, and ShowTime) HD channels I do watch?


A premium? My bill with Dish is about $10 less than the same content I was getting with DirecTV. So even if I don't watch those 20 channels (and I will admit, I rarely do), I am still getting a better deal, wth a clearer picture, and a much more advanced DVR.


----------



## drew2k

Folks - can we please keep this thread from turning into yet another Dish versus DirecTV war and instead try to keep on topic? Think 6.3 and let it be ...

Thanks.


----------



## annenoe

For those of us not continuously connected...

I'm wondering how I'll know when to "phone home". Should I be looking for a message (like we get from tivo when we get new versions of the software)? Or does the message only show up once the update is installed. In which case, where do I check to see when the update is "pending" so I'll know when to hook up?


----------



## cheer

You won't get a message until the upgrade is "authorized" by the call.

If you have TivoWebPlus running, you can use the MFS browser to look in SwSystem -- if it's there and ready to install, you'll see it. If you have telnet access, you can telnet in and execute the following:


Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

Just look for 6.3.<whatever>.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Like many others, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that MRV will finally become a reality for HDTivos. Unfortunately, I will be extremely surprised if it happens because the HDTivo is a completely different platform than either the SA Tivo or DTivo models. MRV was possible with S2 DTivos because the SA models and DTivo models used the same basic OS with different tivoapp files (I'm sure there were other differences as well but tivoapp is the big player here). The HDTivo doesn't share the same platform with any other Tivo model and therefore doesn't share its OS with any other model, making it unlikely that it will contain MRV or ethernet functionality built-in. This is one case where I'd absolutely love to be proven wrong as MRV on an HDTivo is one feature I'd dearly love to have.


----------



## cheer

Actually, that's not really true. The HDTivo is a Series 2 -- uses the same kernel, cpu, etc. In fact, it's far more like the SA S2 units and other SD DTivos than, say, the R10 (which really is a different hardware platform that we've nicknamed the Series 2.5). Yes, the HDTivo has some different tuning hardware, but that's no more different than the difference between the DTivos and SA Tivos.


----------



## Onazuka

I hope I get the update. I have Vonage, only for my alarm and TiVo. The alarms works fine and TiVo works about 1 out of 3 tries. I only got the $15/mo plan with 500 minutes. The TiVo makes a regular call every so often (days, week ?). That's no problem. But, the TiVo also makes another call I think to DirecTV via an 800 number and it never connects. It calls like 20 times a day which eats up my minutes so I only plug in the TiVo to the phone line when I get nagged.

So, will I need to make the regular daily/service call to get the update or will the 800 number call to DirecTV need to go through for me to get the update ?


----------



## shanew1289

cheer said:


> You won't get a message until the upgrade is "authorized" by the call.
> 
> If you have TivoWebPlus running, you can use the MFS browser to look in SwSystem -- if it's there and ready to install, you'll see it. If you have telnet access, you can telnet in and execute the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> Just look for 6.3.<whatever>.


Ive got 


Code:


3.1.5f-01-2-357           tyDb       61991  08/21/05 07:35    700
ACTIVE                    tyDb       61991  08/21/05 07:35    700

Wonder who will post first on getting it?


----------



## JaserLet

DirecTV, I KISS YOU!!

Er wait.... why the %^@& wasn't this released a year ago?

Aww, nevermind, it's ok.

DirecTV, I KISS YOU!!


----------



## cheer

shanew1289 said:


> Ive got
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357           tyDb       61991  08/21/05 07:35    700
> ACTIVE                    tyDb       61991  08/21/05 07:35    700


That's what most of us have at the moment. 


> Wonder who will post first on getting it?


Dunno, but I've got my phone line hooked back up and a kernel module running to try and capture the slices.


----------



## phox_mulder

Is anyone else bothered by this, at the bottom of the DirecTV announcement?

"©2005 DIRECTV, Inc."

I was perusing the source code of the announcement page looking for a date it might have been posted, 
and found that.


phox


----------



## cheer

It's clear reading the release that they took the initial release for 6.2 on the SD DTivos and just changed a few words -- and in fact, they didn't do a great job of it. So that's probably a holdover.


----------



## JaserLet

phox_mulder said:


> Is anyone else bothered by this, at the bottom of the DirecTV announcement?
> 
> "©2005 DIRECTV, Inc."
> 
> I was perusing the source code of the announcement page looking for a date it might have been posted,
> and found that.


I doesn't bother me, as long as we get it and it's bug-free.

It's pretty typical, pretty much what I would have expected. Bastards.


----------



## codespy

Saw that too.....for the most part it appears they c/p the dvr62upgrade page and made a few changes for the 6.3 update.

Notice how nothing on the page mentions the HR10-250....just the mention of DirecTV HD DVR. Thank god for the Tivo graphic on the page. I think we're safe. I also emailed DirecTV customer <no> service to get a date when the release starts rolling out.....time to get the dartboard out I guess.


----------



## Dssturbo1

annenoe said:


> For those of us not continuously connected...
> 
> I'm wondering how I'll know when to "phone home". Should I be looking for a message (like we get from tivo when we get new versions of the software)? Or does the message only show up once the update is installed. In which case, where do I check to see when the update is "pending" so I'll know when to hook up?


once the update is rolled out by directv it will d/l by sat to your hr10-250. just watch for others saying they are getting it. then check it daily in the system info section and it hould give you a message that it has d/l or has a pending upgrade something to that sort and needs to call in to install/activate.

then hook er up and let it connect and you should be good to go with the new 6.3. then you should see the message that it has the new sogftware and enjoy lets hope much faster and folders yes


----------



## MarcusInMD

I am glad to finally see this. I in the past have commented on NOT receiving it as I honestly believed that we would not receive it. DirecTV did EVERYTHING in their power to keep us as consumers in the dark with regards to the release. SOMETHING happened the past 6 months that changed the status of this project. Once again, IMO DirecTV dropped the ball. It's over a year late based on what they told us last year. I still have DirecTV and will enjoy these new features until I get rid of DirecTV which won't be too much longer because with this receiver I can't get my local HD channels which are now available, I can't enjoy good quality HD content and quite frankly, IMO this is too little too late.


----------



## Kamakzie

Finally!


----------



## Arcady

mr.unnatural said:


> unlikely that it will contain MRV or ethernet functionality built-in


Ethernet already works with 3.x and the hardware is virtually identical as far as the TiVo OS is concerned. It just has a couple extra tuners to choose from. It would be more work for them to remove MRV than it would be to leave it there and just disable it. I'd be very surprised if MRV is not there. I do not expect it to work with HD content, at least not when connected to an SD unit. If HD works between HD units, that would just be a bonus.


----------



## TyroneShoes

txfeinbergs said:


> ...I am still getting a...much more advanced DVR.


Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hah!


----------



## rawbi01

Seeing is believing !!


----------



## Watrat

Good evening,
Pardon my ignorance on this question...but what is mrv?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## tase2

TyroneShoes said:


> Also, the CC on my set is a lot better than that on the HR10 (and a lot easier to access) so I would be happy to be able to use that again.


This is great news, but only knowing HR10-250 in its current format, how will the update allow us to use the TV's CC rather than the 50 steps it takes to turn them on & off now?


----------



## cheer

Watrat said:


> Good evening,
> Pardon my ignorance on this question...but what is mrv?


Multi-Room Viewing. Allows you to watch shows recorded on one Tivo from another. A standard feature on Standalone S2 Tivos, and available on the SD DirecTivos with a hack.


----------



## Watrat

Thanks Christopher..I appreciate it. Are the only new items going to be whats listed on the directv site or will there be others besides just folders and the ones mentioned?

Thanks


----------



## Blurayfan

Onazuka said:


> I hope I get the update. I have Vonage, only for my alarm and TiVo. The alarms works fine and TiVo works about 1 out of 3 tries. I only got the $15/mo plan with 500 minutes. The TiVo makes a regular call every so often (days, week ?). That's no problem. But, the TiVo also makes another call I think to DirecTV via an 800 number and it never connects. It calls like 20 times a day which eats up my minutes so I only plug in the TiVo to the phone line when I get nagged.
> 
> So, will I need to make the regular daily/service call to get the update or will the 800 number call to DirecTV need to go through for me to get the update ?


The 800 call to DirecTV doesn't need to complete in order for the upgrade to succeed. Also if it is the DirecTV call failing and not the TiVo call this shouldn't use your plan minutes with vonage. If you check the activity page after the failed call this will help you figure out which call is failing.


----------



## joetoronto

Richard Chalk said:


> And we all know that no one from DirecTV ever reads this thread, right Joe? So - your secret's safe here...


i'm aware of that, richard, i wasn't born yesterday.

tell me, what do you think they'll do after reading this?


----------



## mikeny

What percentage of a speed improvement do you folks expect?

I'm really looking forward to this also. 

I've always found the menus to be fairly responsive. It's when you CHANGE something of course, e.g. favorite channels, season passes that your politely waiting.

I hope when you press the record button from the guide after 6.3, you get your weekend back again. 

IMO, they desperately need to simplify the CC enabling process but I doubt that'll be an added feature. 

I also wouldn't bet on MRV enabling. D* is too nervous about HDCP, sharing, hacking, etc. They wouldn't want a neighbor of a sub getting a 'free' HD package. LOL


----------



## RMSko

I'm still holding out hope that it includes native passthrough. As stated, it was in the version demonstrated at CES and so I'm just hoping that D* just used the old 6.2 announcement (as witnessed by the 2005 copywrite date) and didn't bother to add the native passthrough to the announcement. If it does include native passthrough, for those of you that saw it demonstrated at CES, where is the setting to implement native pass through (i.e., is it in the same place where you currently select the various resolutions)? I just want to be able to check whether native passthrough was included.


----------



## Gunnyman

joetoronto said:


> i'm aware of that, richard, i wasn't born yesterday.
> 
> tell me, what do you think they'll do after reading this?


most of the time they scratch their heads and say "wtf did I just read?"


----------



## drew2k

RMSko said:


> I'm still holding out hope that it includes native passthrough. As stated, it was in the version demonstrated at CES and so I'm just hoping that D* just used the old 6.2 announcement (as witnessed by the 2005 copywrite date) and didn't bother to add the native passthrough to the announcement. If it does include native passthrough, for those of you that saw it demonstrated at CES, where is the setting to implement native pass through (i.e., is it in the same place where you currently select the various resolutions)? I just want to be able to check whether native passthrough was included.


If Native Passthrough is included in this 6.3 upgrade, I would guess that it would be on the Output Format menu, available under Video Settings.


----------



## joetoronto

Gunnyman said:


> most of the time they scratch their heads and say "wtf did I just read?"


lol, exactly.


----------



## newsposter

if i'm understanding native passthru..that means automatic switching? Is there any downside to this? I have a crt and have the tivo always on 1080 and everything is always perfect as far as im concerned. I'd don't know the chance of things looking worse but if my crt is 1080 then wouldn't i always want tivo still at 1080?


----------



## drew2k

tase2 said:


> This is great news, but only knowing HR10-250 in its current format, how will the update allow us to use the TV's CC rather than the 50 steps it takes to turn them on & off now?


I would love if this could happen, but my LG TV disables all CC options when using component or HDMI inputs. Very much a bummer.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

newsposter said:


> if i'm understanding native passthru..that means automatic switching? Is there any downside to this? I have a crt and have the tivo always on 1080 and everything is always perfect as far as im concerned. I'd don't know the chance of things looking worse but if my crt is 1080 then wouldn't i always want tivo still at 1080?


I would assume that the benefits are 1) IF your tv does 720p and 1080i, you'd like whatever format is being broadcast and 2) If your tv has 'better' stretch modes on SD material in 480i/480p (as mine does), you'd take the slight hit in picture resolution to get a picture not so dramatically stretched.


----------



## drew2k

newsposter said:


> if i'm understanding native passthru..that means automatic switching? Is there any downside to this? I have a crt and have the tivo always on 1080 and everything is always perfect as far as im concerned. I'd don't know the chance of things looking worse but if my crt is 1080 then wouldn't i always want tivo still at 1080?


My Cablevision SA-8300HD has passthrough, but also allows you to force all output to 720p or 1080i. If Native Passthrough is part of this 6.3 upgrade, DirecTV could keep the other options we have now for the UP Arrow Setting (Output Formats), so you may be able to experiment with native, and if you don't like it, go back to 1080i only. (I also have my HR10-250 set at output to 1080i and see no problems, so I'll definitely be experimenting with passthrough if it is available!)


----------



## tase2

drew2k said:


> I would love if this could happen, but my LG TV disables all CC options when using component or HDMI inputs. Very much a bummer.


Me too.

I'm not sure what my Sony will do, but I am still curious as to what in the upgrade would suddenly allow us to use the TV's CC?


----------



## Mark Lopez

newsposter said:


> if i'm understanding native passthru..that means automatic switching? Is there any downside to this?


Depending on how it's implemented there could be. My Sammy DLP does not support 480 modes through HDMI, so I would not want it to pass those through. Hopefully (if it's even there) it will have some options for which resolutions to pass and which to 'map' to your preference.


----------



## webini

yaddayaddayadda said:


> I would assume that the benefits are 1) IF your tv does 720p and 1080i, you'd like whatever format is being broadcast and 2) If your tv has 'better' stretch modes on SD material in 480i/480p (as mine does), you'd take the slight hit in picture resolution to get a picture not so dramatically stretched.


I've got a clarification question (I never bothered before since I thought there was no change of native passthru).

I also have a 1080i CRT WS. If I enable native passthru does that mean that my HD content will be shown at 1080i and my SD content will automatically be shown and 480i/p? In other words, I would not have to manually change the resoltion for SD?


----------



## newsposter

you just made me realize something...this better NOT kick down to 480 for SD...mine looks much better at 1080 and even a untrained eye can see that. Smooths out the blocking.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

webini said:


> I've got a clarification question (I never bothered before since I thought there was no change of native passthru).
> 
> I also have a 1080i CRT WS. If I enable native passthru does that mean that my HD content will be shown at 1080i and my SD content will automatically be shown and 480i/p? In other words, I would not have to manually change the resoltion for SD?


That's correct. If the 6.3 upgrade includes native passthrough, that is.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

newsposter said:


> you just made me realize something...this better NOT kick down to 480 for SD...mine looks much better at 1080 and even a untrained eye can see that. Smooths out the blocking.


I'd assume (based on other DVR's I've used) that you can select the resolutions your TV is capable of displaying (ex. mine cannot do 720p). If you removed all options other than 1080i, I'm sure that's all it would display.


----------



## vtfan99

As a new Tivo user, I've never "participated" in a software update before. Does anyone know how they prioritize who gets it first? Just curious on how long it will be before I actually see it on my machine.


----------



## Budget_HT

vtfan99 said:


> As a new Tivo user, I've never "participated" in a software update before. Does anyone know how they prioritize who gets it first? Just curious on how long it will be before I actually see it on my machine.


There has been no recognizable pattern in how DirecTV sequences the software updates, except that, by delivering the software over the satellite, everyone could receive it at the same time.

It is the activation phone call that controls the tiiming of the new software deployment on each machine. IIRC, my DirecTiVo units only call in once or twice per week, since they don't depend on the phone call for program data (which is also downloaded via satellite). One main function of the phone calls is to report in to DirecTV the PPV movies that were purchased using the TiVo itself (as opposed to ordering via the web).


----------



## cheridave

These things are good I suppose, but I wonder what the trade-offs are going to be.

Remember last year they took are little meter that told us resolution, etc away from us.

Any guesses?

Dave


----------



## Gunnyman

What I find funny is I asked TivoPony if there was ANYTHING coming for Dtivos.
The response was enjoy that R15.

Those tivo guys sure keep good secrets


----------



## stevel

Pony told me that he got a severe "beating" from DirecTV for saying ANYTHING about DirecTV's plans for TiVo software - even that DirecTV had the codebase and could release it if they wanted to.

In this area, TiVo is just a contractor to DirecTV and has no right to say anything about DirecTV's plans.


----------



## Redux

Gunnyman said:


> What I find funny is I asked TivoPony if there was ANYTHING coming for Dtivos.
> The response was enjoy that R15.
> 
> Those tivo guys sure keep good secrets


Just to spell out what I think you meant (for the subtlety-impaired): There's no reason for Tivo to have known anything about this. If anything at all, Tivo _may_ have been called upon to do some specific programming tasks, new or modified subroutines, etc., with no information shared about the big picture.

Does anyone happen to know _exactly_ when Tivo becomes contractually free to sue DirecTV on patent/intellectual property issues? July 2009, January 2010?


----------



## Adam1115

Gunnyman said:


> What I find funny is I asked TivoPony if there was ANYTHING coming for Dtivos.
> The response was enjoy that R15.
> 
> Those tivo guys sure keep good secrets


At that time it probably was likely we would never see the update...

I think a big part of this is that the HR20 is not out yet and should've been. If they don't keep the HR10 halfway decent they have no HD-DVR to sell..


----------



## rickaren

D* customers are so starved for anything from their HD sattilite supplier that even a solfware up-grade to their present obsolete MPEG 2 HD Tivo DVR is good news? Wow! Doesn't take much does it?

As a present E* & D* HD customer sure don't seem like a big deal to me but any news from Directv must be good news. Right? Enjoy!


----------



## Gunnyman

Adam1115 said:


> At that time it probably was likely we would never see the update...
> 
> I think a big part of this is that the HR20 is not out yet and should've been. If they don't keep the HR10 halfway decent they have no HD-DVR to sell..


this was 2 weeks ago in las vegas


----------



## Brewer4

All I can say is "goodie".


----------



## Redux

rickaren said:


> D* customers are so starved for anything from their HD sattilite supplier that even a solfware up-grade to their present obsolete MPEG 2 HD Tivo DVR is good news? Wow! Doesn't take much does it? ... Enjoy!


Some people see the glass half full, some half empty.

And some see a few drops of condensation in the bottom of the glass and think swimming pool. Thus is the life of the DirecTV-dependent, like me.


----------



## cheer

Watrat said:


> Thanks Christopher..I appreciate it. Are the only new items going to be whats listed on the directv site or will there be others besides just folders and the ones mentioned?


My guess is it'll be just like the upgrade was on the SD DTivos...so folders, faster menus, etc.


----------



## Todd

Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cudahy

After reading this whole thread I have no idea if the upgrade will have any effect on my HD250. I just replaced my second one two weeks ago and was surprised how much faster the new one was. The only problem I have now is occasional blackouts on my HDTV. I have no idea if that will be affected.


----------



## cheer

Cudahy said:


> After reading this whole thread I have no idea if the upgrade will have any effect on my HD250. I just replaced my second one two weeks ago and was surprised how much faster the new one was. The only problem I have now is occasional blackouts on my HDTV. I have no idea if that will be affected.


Dunno what the blackouts are, but believe me even on a new, snappy HR10-250 you will see a speed difference. The change in my SD DTivos was very noticeable.

Plus, folders...I had no idea how much I'd miss folders until I got the HR10-250.


----------



## Todd

Is this upgrade supposed to start rolling out this month or will it be later than that?


----------



## JimSpence

I've never seen folders, but I'm sure I'll like them. 

As for when I'll see the upgrade, I'll just wait and see.


----------



## jonra

I had my HR10-250 make the service phone call a few hours ago... when I just tried it again the reply was it can't make another phone call becausse it's doing a software upgrade at 2am 7/10/2006... we'll see...


----------



## LlamaLarry

cheer said:


> kernel module running to try and capture the slices.


Any search terms I should consider when looking for said module on the other site?


----------



## drew2k

jonra said:


> I had my HR10-250 make the service phone call a few hours ago... when I just tried it again the reply was it can't make another phone call becausse it's doing a software upgrade at 2am 7/10/2006... we'll see...


If you "restart" the box that should force the new upgrade to load immediately. Then you won't have to wait until 2 AM to let us know if you're the lucky first poster to get the upgrade!


----------



## stevel

Chill out, people. It does not seem that this has started rolling out yet. Don't keep forcing phone calls. If history repeats, you'll read about it here within minutes once the rollout actually begins.

There is already a thread on the "deals" forum discussing the impending update in the "Series 2 Support" section. Follow that for the latest news.


----------



## drew2k

stevel said:


> Chill out, people. It does not seem that this has started rolling out yet. Don't keep forcing phone calls. If history repeats, you'll read about it here within minutes once the rollout actually begins.
> 
> There is already a thread on the "deals" forum discussing the impending update in the "Series 2 Support" section. Follow that for the latest news.


Who is this directed to?  Hope it's not me.

A few posts up we have one person (jonra) whose box is showing a service upgrade at 2 AM, so "history" may actually be "repeating" for this person right "now". Someone does have to be first after all, so why couldn't it be jonra?


----------



## Stephen M. Smith

cheer said:


> Dunno what the blackouts are, but believe me even on a new, snappy HR10-250 you will see a speed difference. The change in my SD DTivos was very noticeable.
> 
> Plus, folders...I had no idea how much I'd miss folders until I got the HR10-250.


Yeah, it's not subltle at all. More like a night and day difference for my HDVR2. Plus, every little issue or sporadic problem, random reboot, etc, all of that completely went away after 6.2 was applied and I have not seen a single problem since then.


----------



## cheer

LlamaLarry said:


> Any search terms I should consider when looking for said module on the other site?


"Capture slices" should do it. But it will point you to yet another forum, and it's only source so you'll need a cross-compiler set up.


----------



## newsposter

JimSpence said:


> I've never seen folders, but I'm sure I'll like them.
> 
> As for when I'll see the upgrade, I'll just wait and see.


amazing..Jim gets a hdtivo and folders in the same year!!! what's next? HD locals via satellite?

I hope I like them too. Disconnected the sony so still haven't seen them.


----------



## newsposter

yaddayaddayadda said:


> I'd assume (based on other DVR's I've used) that you can select the resolutions your TV is capable of displaying (ex. mine cannot do 720p). If you removed all options other than 1080i, I'm sure that's all it would display.


but that would still suck because I record a lot of dvds and kick down to 480 so would have to reenable...I'll just hope there's no native pass thru. For us CRTers no reason to


----------



## keenanSR

newsposter said:


> but that would still suck because I record a lot of dvds and kick down to 480 so would have to reenable...I'll just hope there's no native pass thru. For us CRTers no reason to


Would be nice for those of us with video processors.


----------



## Arcady

newsposter said:


> Disconnected the sony so still haven't seen them.


The Sony is a series 1, so it never got folders.

As for native passthru, I hope there is an option to disable it.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

stevel said:


> Chill out, people. It does not seem that this has started rolling out yet. Don't keep forcing phone calls. If history repeats, you'll read about it here within minutes once the rollout actually begins.
> 
> There is already a thread on the "deals" forum discussing the impending update in the "Series 2 Support" section. Follow that for the latest news.


From those that remember the 6.x upgrade on the SD tivos, does anyone remember how long after the announcement it began rolling out and how long it took to complete? Not that I'm anxious or anything.


----------



## AstroDad

yaddayaddayadda said:


> From those that remember the 6.x upgrade on the SD tivos, does anyone remember how long after the announcement it began rolling out and how long it took to complete? Not that I'm anxious or anything.


i wanna say a couple weeks, but my memory is vague


----------



## JimSpence

newsposter said:


> amazing..Jim gets a hdtivo and folders in the same year!!! what's next? HD locals via satellite?


Not this year.



newsposter said:


> I hope I like them too. Disconnected the sony so still haven't seen them.


No folders for S1 DirecTV TiVos. We're lucky we even got an upgrade to 3.5. 

Have you seen the thread I started?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306872


----------



## tbb1226

yaddayaddayadda said:


> From those that remember the 6.x upgrade on the SD tivos, does anyone remember how long after the announcement it began rolling out and how long it took to complete? Not that I'm anxious or anything.


It began within a week or two, and took at least three months to get to "everyone." I think there are a lot more SD than HD units in the field, so perhaps it won't take as long to get through all of the HR10-250 updates.


----------



## ayrton911

tbb1226 said:


> It began within a week or two, and took at least three months to get to "everyone." I think there are a lot more SD than HD units in the field, so perhaps it won't take as long to get through all of the HR10-250 updates.


Thats a good point. I hope so. I want this update.  I don't know why exactly. I'm perfectly happy with my HD TiVo now, but I still want it.


----------



## webini

newsposter said:


> you just made me realize something...this better NOT kick down to 480 for SD...mine looks much better at 1080 and even a untrained eye can see that. Smooths out the blocking.


Err, I have a "trained" eye and the SD upconvert looks worse at 1080i than at 480. At least on my TV with the HR10-250 doing the upconvert.


----------



## tbb1226

I'm remembering a little more now. IIRC, there was a "trial" rollout for a relatively few customers in SoCal, which began around February 2005. After the initial small group was updated, the rollout was halted for several weeks while they fixed some bugs that were discovered in the trial. Once the rollout was resumed, some time in May 2005, it was another two months or more before the most of DirecTV TiVo units received the update.


----------



## dswallow

webini said:


> Err, I have a "trained" eye and the SD upconvert looks worse at 1080i than at 480. At least on my TV with the HR10-250 doing the upconvert.


It will all depend on the particular display involved; some displays do upconversion better than the HR10-250; other displays do it worse. Some displays may also provide more options for certain resolutions than at others.


----------



## cheer

webini said:


> Err, I have a "trained" eye and the SD upconvert looks worse at 1080i than at 480. At least on my TV with the HR10-250 doing the upconvert.


It totally depends on the quality of the scaler in your TV v. the quality of the scaler in the Tivo. Some TVs do a much better job at scaling than others. My Panny does a very nice job, so I'd prefer native passthru so that my Panny can do the work, but it's not a deal-breaker for me.

EDIT: Yeah. What dswallow said.


----------



## rminsk

yaddayaddayadda said:


> From those that remember the 6.x upgrade on the SD tivos, does anyone remember how long after the announcement it began rolling out and how long it took to complete? Not that I'm anxious or anything.


It started rolling out in Los Angeles pretty quickly after the announcement. Then they paused the release for a while and then about a month later they started rolling it out again. The rollout took about another 3-months and then it was put into general release (made the default version)


----------



## markrubi

ebonovic said:


> Guess I can now talk about it in more detail...


I will forgive you for holding out, but only if you send me a steak from Bogarts!


----------



## ebonovic

Ahh... A local... 

Very good "secret" place to get a stake.


----------



## AstroDad

ebonovic said:


> Ahh... A local...
> 
> Very good "secret" place to get a stake.


So ebonovic, do you happen to know when they plan to start the rollout?

Also, thanks again for all of the info you provide to us.

(I apologize if you already answered this earlier and I missed it)


----------



## Budget_HT

I can't remember exactly, but I think my wife's series 2 SD DirecTiVo got the 6.2 upgrade about 6 weeks after I read about the first folks receiving theirs. She has been unhappy about no folders on the HD TiVo's, so this will make her happy again.


----------



## codespy

Didn't we get a postcard in the mail from DirecTV regarding the 6.2 update, or was it sent as a message to the IRD?


----------



## Ein

Hell has frozen over. I guess Al Gore is wrong about global warming.


----------



## newsposter

JimSpence said:


> Not this year.
> 
> No folders for S1 DirecTV TiVos. We're lucky we even got an upgrade to 3.5.
> 
> Have you seen the thread I started?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306872


Shows you how much i followed the update since I dont have the working unit 



webini said:


> Err, I have a "trained" eye and the SD upconvert looks worse at 1080i than at 480. At least on my TV with the HR10-250 doing the upconvert.


CRT? I guess it's different on other tvs but on my hitachi it's noticeable. I can come home and if i forgot i kicked down to burn something, i can see it. I can't say there's a diff between 480p, 720 or 1080 because i've never compared, but 480i bites for anything i watch. So i dont.


----------



## lorick

jonra said:


> I had my HR10-250 make the service phone call a few hours ago... when I just tried it again the reply was it can't make another phone call becausse it's doing a software upgrade at 2am 7/10/2006... we'll see...


So, did you get the upgrade or not????


----------



## Lee L

TyroneShoes said:


> Very elegantly stated. There is no question why Voom folded--content is king. When we buy our first HD set, paint drying is exciting. A month later we're back to just the shows we would have watched anyway. Sometimes the human condition is easily predictable. Any chess player that can think at least two moves ahead knew that Voom was Doomed.
> 
> DISH is counting on the fact that folks will do a channel headcount and look no further. From what we've seen just on this forum, that's a strategy that just might work. Cheer, is obviously one of the few bright enough to see through that.


Man, you are on a roll.  I do remember when I first got my Dish Network 6000 in early 2001. When they would change the demo loop, people (including me) would be all excited over at AVS. LOL.

All I can say is WooHoo! for 6.3 on the HR10-250. Earl, I know it must have been killing you not to give moer details in teh last few days and Rich Peterson, don;t let the bastards get you down.

I will have to say, that MRV between my 2 HR10's would be the icing on teh cake, but even if that does not work out, I would be extremely happy with folders and similar speed to the SD units running 6.2. I am super glad i ran extra coax and 2 cat 5 to each TV location in my new house. Now I just have to hope that the update does not hit at the end of July while I am in the process of moving.


----------



## smimi10

codespy said:


> Upgrade is officially coming..........
> 
> ENJOY.......FINALLY....
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


 This is good news. I'm on the fence about staying with D*, but this could well help me make my decision. Thank you for posting the information.

Mike


----------



## ebonovic

AstroDad -
Hopefully over the next couple days I will get the details on "when" and how... and if there will be any type of priority list signup.

Lee -
Nah, wasn't killing me... I am just glad that people understand that I wasn't blowing smoke up their tail pipes these past three months.


----------



## hiker

Any chance that 6.3 will output 480i to composite/S-Video and 720p or 1080i to component at the same time? Or is that a hardware limitation?


----------



## dswallow

hiker said:


> Any chance that 6.3 will output 480i to composite/S-Video and 720p or 1080i to component at the same time? Or is that a hardware limitation?


Unfortunately that is a hardware limitation.


----------



## Mikey_C

Ein said:


> Hell has frozen over. I guess Al Gore is wrong about global warming.


Yep...and the Cubs are going to win the World Series this year...and Hillary will be president...and...whoa! what was that? ....Holy #&*$&^ a pig just flew by my window


----------



## ebonovic

Mikey_C said:


> Yep...and the Cubs are going to win the World Series this year...and Hillary will be president...and...whoa! what was that? ....Holy #&*$&^ a pig just flew by my window


Okay... come-on now.... I can see Pigs flying, and HIllary being President, but the Cubs winning the World Series ? It isn't that cold yet.


----------



## stevecon

I wonder if MRV HD content is worth doing - I expect the time to xfer between units is probably going to be no faster than SD --> SD TiVO. BUT... it will allow me to remove the SD TiVO that is sitting on top of the HR10-250 I suppose.


----------



## stevecon

Hey Gunny, where can I download the Zipper for 6.3?? I looked all over!!  

I just wanted to be first.


----------



## k.Trout

lorick said:


> So, did you get the upgrade or not????


I have been reading this thread and was motivated yesterday to make a call from my HD-Tivo since I hadn't made one since last August.  I made the call which took a long time and it ended with a message that said "Pending Restart" which seemed to predict that the new upgrade would be downloaded 7-10. I awoke this morning and went to check on the HR-10 and the first thing I did was hit the now playing button which responded in less than 5 seconds. I was very happy considering it usually takes about 30-40 seconds and I figured the upgrade had come in. When I went to settings the machine says that it still has the 3.15 software so it appears that I didn't get the upgrade last night.

Question: Could the long overdue phone call have helped me out with the responsiveness of the now playing button? That's the only thing I can figure. Anyone know?


----------



## Cheezmo

You probably upgraded from 3.1.5e (or 3.1.5d) to 3.1.5f. The increase in responsiveness is likely due to the fact that it rebooted to install the update.


----------



## annenoe

cheer said:


> You won't get a message until the upgrade is "authorized" by the call.
> 
> If you have TivoWebPlus running, you can use the MFS browser to look in SwSystem -- if it's there and ready to install, you'll see it. If you have telnet access, you can telnet in and execute the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> Just look for 6.3.<whatever>.


So, maybe I should ask it another way. For the many of us who have no idea what is meant by MFS Browser or SwSystem...

Am I correct in assuming that I should continue my habit of every 2 weeks or so, drag out my 50ft telephone cable and lay it across the LR to the kitchen and force the call? IOW, there is no way to know from a vanilla box that I have an update that has been downloaded. I have to force the call to force the update to get the message...


----------



## AstroDad

annenoe said:


> So, maybe I should ask it another way. For the many of us who have no idea what is meant by MFS Browser or SwSystem...
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that I should continue my habit of every 2 weeks or so, drag out my 50ft telephone cable and lay it across the LR to the kitchen and force the call? IOW, there is no way to know from a vanilla box that I have an update that has been downloaded. I have to force the call to force the update to get the message...


yes


----------



## mx6bfast

Dang, looks like I will have to make a daily call. Right now I'm at 606 days without a daily call. 

With MRV, will I be able to output the video to another tv? Right now our HDTivo is hooked up to the tv in the living room. If I want to watch something in our bedroom, would Ihave to run a a/v cable to the tv in there? Or is there a way to do it wireless?

Would this version enable ethernet in the back?


----------



## stevel

The official 6.3 version will not, I am sure, enable networking nor MRV. Our speculation is that the features will be there but disabled, and can be enabled with hacking, just as with 6.2.

MRV requires another TiVo to receive the program. It is not "send to a remote TV".


----------



## brott

ebonovic said:


> Ahh... A local...
> 
> Very good "secret" place to get a stake.


Is that wooden or silver?


----------



## ElectricPickle

Why does this link:
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

Now say this:
_You don't need to do a thing. Just make sure your receiver is continuously connected to a land-based phone line and we'll do the rest!_


----------



## AstroDad

ElectricPickle said:


> Why does this link:
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
> 
> Now say this:
> _You don't need to do a thing. Just make sure your receiver is continuously connected to a land-based phone line and we'll do the rest!_


maybe they took it down while they update it to be more 6.3 specific


----------



## Bananfish

Looks like D* took down their 6.3 software update announcement - the link on the first page of this thread now only gets you to a page that says:

"You don't need to do a thing. Just make sure your receiver is continuously connected to a land-based phone line and we'll do the rest!"

You're not off the hook yet, ebonovic!!! 

Actually, I assume that they decided that the announcement had some problems, as we noted with, e.g., the 2005 copyright and the inconsistencies in which boxes this update applies to.

I kind of expect somebody is doing a "Monday morning" revision and there will be a new and improved announcement. At least that's what I'm hoping.

[EDIT: geez, you gotta be quick around here - in the minute or two it took to draft this, somebody beat me to the punch that their announcement is down!]


----------



## drew2k

Could be that the 1-800-DIRECTV line was getting lots of calls about the upgrade, with everyone inquiring about a release date. DirecTV probably hadn't updated DORIS yet, so the front-line CSRs had no clue what the customers were asking about! 

Heck, for all we know, DirecTV has been monitoring this thread and saw all of our questions (aspect correction being retained? remote ids? release date? MRV?) and decided to really spiff up the 6.3 release page to answer our questions so we don't have to call in! 

(That's what I'm hoping anyway, and not that their delaying the roll out...)


----------



## willardcpa

drew2k said:


> ....so the front-line CSRs had no clue what the customers were asking about! ....


Isn't that "business as usual" there?


----------



## ebonovic

willardcpa said:


> Isn't that "business as usual" there?


Actually... they have gotten a "little" better as of late... 
Still miles to go, but baby steps...


----------



## IndyTom

Bananfish said:


> Looks like D* took down their 6.3 software update announcement - the link on the first page of this thread now only gets you to a page that says:
> 
> "You don't need to do a thing. Just make sure your receiver is continuously connected to a land-based phone line and we'll do the rest!"
> 
> You're not off the hook yet, ebonovic!!!
> 
> Actually, I assume that they decided that the announcement had some problems, as we noted with, e.g., the 2005 copyright and the inconsistencies in which boxes this update applies to.
> 
> I kind of expect somebody is doing a "Monday morning" revision and there will be a new and improved announcement. At least that's what I'm hoping.
> 
> [EDIT: geez, you gotta be quick around here - in the minute or two it took to draft this, somebody beat me to the punch that their announcement is down!]


Time to unlock the other thread.


----------



## ebonovic

No because the question becomes...
When will 6.3 be installed... not 6.2


----------



## IndyTom

ebonovic said:


> No because the question becomes...
> When will 6.3 be installed... not 6.2


LOL....good point. :up:


----------



## jmorgis

Come on guys, do you really believe this? I think this is just another "inside" scoop. Its coming, soon. blah blah blah

YA RIGHT! I dont buy it! The HR10-250 is a dead product.

JM


----------



## cheer

jmorgis said:


> Come on guys, do you really believe this? I think this is just another "inside" scoop. Its coming, soon. blah blah blah
> 
> YA RIGHT! I dont buy it! The HR10-250 is a dead product.


So the fact that DirecTV announced it doesn't sway you?

Good show. Never let facts interfere with your assertions.


----------



## mgoddard1

Having read the original press release on the directv website before they took it down I would to say yes, I do believe this.



jmorgis said:


> Come on guys, do you really believe this? I think this is just another "inside" scoop. Its coming, soon. blah blah blah
> 
> YA RIGHT! I dont buy it! The HR10-250 is a dead product.
> 
> JM


----------



## ebonovic

jmorgis said:


> Come on guys, do you really believe this? I think this is just another "inside" scoop. Its coming, soon. blah blah blah
> 
> YA RIGHT! I dont buy it! The HR10-250 is a dead product.
> 
> JM


I'll give you 1,000 : 1 odds... that the update is comming.


----------



## pdawg17

ebonovic said:


> I'll give you 1,000 : 1 odds... that the update is comming.


I don't gamble much but - 1000:1 odds aren't that good are they?


----------



## ebonovic

~ For a $1 bet you will win $1,000


----------



## dswallow

ebonovic said:


> ~ For a $1 bet you will win $1,000


So you're willing to take a $1 bet at 1000:1 odds from someone that the update is coming?

I certainly hope you can take those bets. I'll take $1,000 of them if you can show me you're financially able to pay the $1,000,000 in winnings you'll owe me when the update comes.


----------



## ebonovic

Reverse it...

I am on the side that the Update is comming...
Ah heck... you all know what I ment....


----------



## mattdb

Somebody just hacked their site to get our hopes up.

Matt


----------



## TomB

OK, so is there someone out there in the Beta program that can give us a feel for the interface speed increase? While I welcome folders, the speed of the interface is my single biggest complaint..... Of course, once that is better, I'm sure I'll find something else that bugs me...


----------



## ebonovic

If there is anyone in the "Beta", they can't talk about it do to NDAs


----------



## tomthumb

I am planning on adding a hard drive in the very near future.
Should I do it now,before the update, or wait till after the update - or will it not matter either way.

I was also planning on doing a clear and delete everything to help speed things up a bit - should I hold off on that at this point as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## websthetics

My HR10-250 hasn't dialed in for over 6 months now. I dumped my landline and went to 100% VOIP. So now I guess I have some incentive to get the daily calls working correctly. I tried any and every combination of prefixes, numbers in NY, etc when I first dropped the land line. I'm using ViaTalk. Has anyone had success with an HR10-250, ViaTalk and daily calls?


----------



## ebonovic

You could go ahead and do it now... shouldn't effect things either way


----------



## kaplansa

The biggest question now for most of us isn't when the upgrade is going to happen, but how much longer thereafter until upgrade instructions on how to get our hacks to work on the newly upgraded metal. 

So here's my to-do list of hacks I need to make sure will still work on the upgraded devices before I even entertain the notion of plugging my HR10 into a phone line!  

1. USB 2.0 networking enabled
2. FTP/Telnet daemons running
3. FakeCall working 
4. TivoWebPlus installed and operational
5. TivoApp patch installed and ciphercheck checks out (you know why  )
6. MFS_FTP and other mfs utils (for S2/mips) operational
7. tserver up and running, mplayer/videoLAN connectivity established (vserver won't work on HR10 anyway)

Feel free to add your own to my laundry list too


----------



## Cruzan

I'm guessing it said,

"Attention you losers who doubted us: We will be upgrading the saps^h^h^h^h happy customers who purchased an HR-250 to the last, best version of the Tivo software, 6.3 

"This update proves once again that DirecTV is the King of All Satellite Companies, responding immediately to all of your concerns.

"This should keep you clowns content for the life of your HR10-250, which is either until the HR20 ships, your HDMI fails, or the Tivo Series 3 works in your area. In any case, it should be about 3 months.

"That is all."

Am I close?


----------



## AstroDad

Cruzan said:


> I'm guessing it said,
> 
> "Attention you losers who doubted us: We will be upgrading the saps^h^h^h^h happy customers who purchased an HR-250 to the last, best version of the Tivo software, 6.3
> 
> "This update proves once again that DirecTV is the King of All Satellite Companies, responding immediately to all of your concerns.
> 
> "This should keep you clowns content for the life of your HR10-250, which is either until the HR20 ships, your HDMI fails, or the Tivo Series 3 works in your area. In any case, it should be about 3 months.
> 
> "That is all."
> 
> Am I close?


Amazingly, take out all of the references to TiVo and you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

kaplansa said:


> The biggest question now for most of us isn't when the upgrade is going to happen, but how much longer thereafter until upgrade instructions on how to get our hacks to work on the newly upgraded metal.
> 
> So here's my to-do list of hacks I need to make sure will still work on the upgraded devices before I even entertain the notion of plugging my HR10 into a phone line!
> 
> 1. USB 2.0 networking enabled
> 2. FTP/Telnet daemons running
> 3. FakeCall working
> 4. TivoWebPlus installed and operational
> 5. TivoApp patch installed and ciphercheck checks out (you know why  )
> 6. MFS_FTP and other mfs utils (for S2/mips) operational
> 7. tserver up and running, mplayer/videoLAN connectivity established (vserver won't work on HR10 anyway)
> 
> Feel free to add your own to my laundry list too


Well, some of those things are on our list of course, and some of them aren't (for obvious reasons). Hopefully it won't be long after, but as always, we'll be wanting to get things tested out before making too much noise about it.

For those of you with hacked/networked units, you can telnet to the unit and type this:



Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

To see if/when the slices are residing on your system.

Here's what my own personal system looks like today...




Code:


Name                   Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size    
----                   ----        ----      ----  ----   ----    
3.1.5-01-2-357         tyDb       3244  03/03/04 21:26    700    
ACTIVE                 tyDb       3244  03/03/04 21:26    700


----------



## kaplansa

> Here's what my own personal system looks like today...


Same info here, albeit my dates are about a year after yours.

You guys wouldn't happen to feel the urge to post your laundry list, wouldja?? 

Seriously tho, I wonder if it's reasonable to assume that the current HR10-250 TivoApp patch won't work on the new upgrade. Hmmm. Maybe I should move this particular question over to dealdb!


----------



## scottym

What features will be in 6.3 besides folders and faster menus? Please forgive me if I'm underwhelmed with enthusiam for these two features. 

This seems like a long over-do maintenance release. The silver lining is if D* is bothering with a 6.3 rollout than perhaps I'll get to hang onto my HR10-250 a bit longer than D* had planned. My guess is this is a holdover until D* gets their own HD-DVR rolled. 

Any other features I've missed - I'd rush out tomorrow and buy another HR10-250 if MRV was blessed by D*. 

Otherwise, I'm hoping someone will figure out an easy way to unlock MRV software sometime in the near future with a hack like "superpatch674all.tcl and set_mrv_name.tcl" (if i recollect the script name correctly). 


"You know your a TiVo junkie when your HD Tivo sit's on top of your SD Tivo"


----------



## ebonovic

It's not just faster menus...
It is faster overall system performance. Menus are just part of it, but remote response, recording settings, ect....


----------



## MisterEd

Or maybe they changed their mind .... or someone hacked their website and this was all a goof! 


AstroDad said:


> maybe they took it down while they update it to be more 6.3 specific


----------



## kaplansa

scottym said:


> I'd rush out tomorrow and buy anothe HR10-250 if MRV was blessed by D*.


heh. My other Tivo is an R10. Drat.


----------



## mattdb

I just got a reply from DTV about the upgrade:

Dear XXXXX

Thanks for your interest in the 6.2 Software Upgrade for HD-DVR. However, we still dont have any more specific information right now when this will be available since the date has yet to be determined. 

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news about new equipment.

Sincerely,

Smyrna B
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## pdawg17

mattdb said:


> I just got a reply from DTV about the upgrade:
> 
> Dear XXXXX
> 
> Thanks for your interest in the 6.2 Software Upgrade for HD-DVR. However, we still dont have any more specific information right now when this will be available since the date has yet to be determined.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news about new equipment.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Smyrna B
> DIRECTV Customer Service


They're still using the cookie cutter, are they? They need to update these generic responses with "6.3" at least...


----------



## Adam1115

cheer said:


> So the fact that DirecTV announced it doesn't sway you?
> 
> Good show. Never let facts interfere with your assertions.


What FACTS? The fact that someone found an obscure page on DirecTV's website announcing 6.3 for the HR10 and it was yanked? The fact that their is currently NOTHING on DirecTV's website that says anything about 6.3? The fact that their CSR's are saying that no update has been announced??

These facts seems to indicate that the 'announcment' was a mistake, and that the update is NOT coming....


----------



## markf

Adam1115 said:


> What FACTS? The fact that someone found an obscure page on DirecTV's website announcing 6.3 for the HR10 and it was yanked? The fact that their is currently NOTHING on DirecTV's website that says anything about 6.3? The fact that their CSR's are saying that no update has been announced??
> 
> These facts seems to indicate that the 'announcment' was a mistake, and that the update is NOT coming....


And I thought I was a pessimist! I tend to believe that there probably will be an update but I'll believe it when it's installed on my HD10-250.

Can someone tell me where on the DirecTV website the earlier announcement was posted (was it on the home page or buried in some lower level page). Just wondering where I should look to see if the original announcement is replaced with a corrected version.

Thanks.


----------



## ebonovic

The older announcements where linked from both the Top Page, and from the DVR page.

But that was before the redesign of the website.


----------



## Markman07

Earl can you use your super powerful Directv red phone and call your secret contact and found out what is going on?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Well, regardless of what is or is no longer on the web site, it is a fact that the work to offer 6.X on the HR10-250 is underway and that there is an intent to release it. That does not mean that the plans won't change or that the update may not become available. That is the "beauty" of unreleased products; things are subject to change. 

But its very clear to me that there are certain people who get a tidbit here and there from inside sources or people 'in the know' - it does not require proof, especially publicly, to consider these as facts, as long as people qualify the credibility of their resources and consider the reality that plans can change...


----------



## Rombaldi

AstroDad said:


> maybe they took it down while they update it to be more 6.3 specific


Actually look at the Page Title in the Title Bar of your browser...

"DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade".


----------



## Rombaldi

Adam1115 said:


> What FACTS? The fact that someone found an obscure page on DirecTV's website announcing 6.3 for the HR10 and it was yanked? The fact that their is currently NOTHING on DirecTV's website that says anything about 6.3? The fact that their CSR's are saying that no update has been announced??
> 
> These facts seems to indicate that the 'announcment' was a mistake, and that the update is NOT coming....


I'm warming you a big helping of Crow for when things change... go to the link posted and look at the title in the Browser Title Bar...


----------



## AstroDad

Rombaldi said:


> Actually look at the Page Title in the Title Bar of your browser...
> 
> "DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade".


Right, that is why I said MORE 6.3 specific. The original mentioned 6.3 in some places and 6.2 in others and basically looked like the exact same announcement as for the 6.2 only with the version number and models affected changed.


----------



## JaserLet

ElectricPickle said:


> Why does this link:
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
> 
> Now say this:
> _You don't need to do a thing. Just make sure your receiver is continuously connected to a land-based phone line and we'll do the rest!_


The 6.3 update was probably a hoax. DirecTV probably just wanted to see how many folks would reconnect the phone line to their HR10-250's.


----------



## cheer

kaplansa said:


> Seriously tho, I wonder if it's reasonable to assume that the current HR10-250 TivoApp patch won't work on the new upgrade. Hmmm. Maybe I should move this particular question over to dealdb!


Yes, it's quite reasonable to assume -- Tivoapp (and any specific patch location) changes even from minor version to minor version (e.g. 3.1.5e to 3.1.5f). Going from 3.1.5f to 6.3 will no doubt entail a very different tivoapp file.


----------



## cheer

kaplansa said:


> 1. USB 2.0 networking enabled
> 2. FTP/Telnet daemons running
> 3. FakeCall working
> 4. TivoWebPlus installed and operational
> 5. TivoApp patch installed and ciphercheck checks out (you know why  )
> 6. MFS_FTP and other mfs utils (for S2/mips) operational
> 7. tserver up and running, mplayer/videoLAN connectivity established (vserver won't work on HR10 anyway)


It's quite likely that all except #5 should be available immediately -- the others already work fine with 6.x. #5 is very version-specific, however.


----------



## jmorgis

I agree with Adam1115, there is (not now or before) ANY credible announcement from DTV on the update. Just a obscure page that someone found. 

And when DTV found out they pulled the page. I take the 1000:1 bet !!!! 

Everyone is so eager and wanting the impossible, that they are loosing site of reality. 

I am one of you, I would like nothing more then to get the update, I guess im more realistic. This is a dead product, DTV is phasing it out. 

Show me where someone got official correspondence, or notification and then you got a case, but until then, your all dreaming. You will see nothing. Its another HOAX. 

JM


----------



## pkscout

jmorgis said:


> And when DTV found out they pulled the page. I take the 1000:1 bet !!!!


OK, I bet $1. I will accept the release of 6.3 proof that DirecTV didn't pull the page but rather did modifications to get the wording right. When 6.3 comes out you can send me my $1,000. If it hasn't come out by the end of August, I will send you $1.


----------



## pdawg17

jmorgis said:


> I agree with Adam1115, there is (not now or before) ANY credible announcement from DTV on the update. Just a obscure page that someone found.
> 
> And when DTV found out they pulled the page. I take the 1000:1 bet !!!!
> 
> Everyone is so eager and wanting the impossible, that they are loosing site of reality.
> 
> I am one of you, I would like nothing more then to get the update, I guess im more realistic. This is a dead product, DTV is phasing it out.
> 
> Show me where someone got official correspondence, or notification and then you got a case, but until then, your all dreaming. You will see nothing. Its another HOAX.
> 
> JM


Earl? Where are you? We have another non-believer here


----------



## garbec

I'll go $10 at 1000:1


----------



## rminsk

garbec said:


> I'll go $10 at 1000:1


I'll take 200 Quatloos on the newcomer!


----------



## Arcady

rminsk said:


> I'll take 200 Quatloos on the newcomer!


LOL.

I think someone edited that page and somehow messed it up. Why would they leave the page that way instead of just removing it? If 6.3 doesn't come out at this point, I'll eat my TiVo plush doll.


----------



## Mark Lopez

tomthumb said:


> I am planning on adding a hard drive in the very near future.
> Should I do it now,before the update, or wait till after the update - or will it not matter either way.


Personally, I would do it after the update as it's a little easier to do a backup (you were going to do a backup weren't you? ) on a single drive.


----------



## tbb1226

jmorgis said:


> Everyone is so eager and wanting the impossible, that they are loosing [sic] site [sic] of reality.


Whether or not it is ultimately released, anybody that asserts that a HD TiVo software update is "impossible" is the one _losing sight_ of reality.

You are so fired up to argue with strangers on an internet forum that you are making completely ridiculous statements without any factual support. You ought to tone down the rhetoric if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## richierich

jhimmel said:


> I'd say that some people owe some users here an apology, like richierich who said -
> 
> "I told all of you a year ago that it won't happen because they are not going to invest any more resources in a unit that they are going to replace with their own DVR, the HR20-250!! But so many were blind and just don't understand the corporate mentality & strategy!!!"
> 
> Because none of us could know for sure if the update would come, and since there are a lot of considerations that go into "corporate mentality & strategy" as to make it impossible to accurately guess, those comments were offensive and, quite frankly, not too smart.


Well, I went to the website and I can't find any mention of this 6.3 Release, isn't that interesting. They are playing more games with us, aren't they? I will apologize when I see it on one of my Tivos and I will have both unplugged from the phone line until I can see about 3 months of success with this new upgrade because we have experienced so many problems with upgrades in the past!!!

So I will withhold my apology until the moment I see the download happen and ACTUALLY WORK!!!!!

I did not mean to demean anyone but was just pointing out "corporate mentality" and I can not see why it would be in their best interest to release since they are coming out with their own HD DVR!!! The only way I could see them doing this would be because their unit is taking forever to come to fruition, it's like VAPORWARE!!! Don't get too excited until you see it work on your own HR10-250 and I do MEAN WORK!!!


----------



## Redux

Adam1115 said:


> currently NOTHING on DirecTV's website that says anything about 6.3 ... their CSR's are saying that no update has been announced
> 
> These facts seems to indicate that the 'announcment' was a mistake, and that the update is NOT coming....


With all this guy has done to promote DirecTV, they are not going to feed him bad information.

I'm very certain this old upgrade will finally be released, call it 6.2 or 6.3 or Vista.
====================

But 1000:1 is a good deal. Plans can change.

I'm in for $2, ebovonic.


----------



## bluntedat420

For anyone who didn't see the page the first time, I had left my browser open since the announcement, so I saved the page to a local file.

For you non-believers, this looks to be the real-deal (even if all of the page's artwork/layouts didn't save/translate).

6.3 announcement

Todd


----------



## tbb1226

bidger said:


> That links to an IP address, no mention of DirecTV in the url.


It was plainly stated that he saved the web page from his browser before it was modified at the originally posted URL at directv.com.


----------



## rminsk

richierich said:


> I will apologize when I see it on one of my Tivos and I will have both unplugged from the phone line until I can see about 3 months of success with this new upgrade because we have experienced so many problems with upgrades in the past!!!


There was only one release of the DirecTiVo software that had a problem where it had problems sending the correct voltages/tones to the multiswitch. The rollout was stopped before it went national and the problem was fixed within a month.


----------



## drew2k

As has also been recently been posted, you can still go to the DirecTV upgrade page and see that the browser title is still "DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade".

Yes, the body of the page has changed snce this morning to a very generic message, but previously, the central page looked as Todd (bluntedat420) has archived it.


----------



## bidger

tbb1226 said:


> It was plainly stated that he saved the web page from his browser before it was modified at the originally posted URL at directv.com.


Sorry missed that.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Thanks for the link Todd...Sounds like it could be "several weeks"...


----------



## richierich

Glad I am not holding my BREATH until this VAPORWARE comes out!!! I will be amazed if it comes out and ACTUALLY WORKS!!! If it does come out, it will only be because their NEW DVR is taking forever to come out and will it work without alot of BUGS!!! This is like a soap opera!!! Stay tuned Tivo Fans for the latest chapter of "Hey, 6.3 Is Coming Out!!!!". LOL!!!

I'm not losing sleep over this VAPORWARE!!!


----------



## cheer

richierich said:


> I'm not losing sleep over this VAPORWARE!!!


Thanks for the update. Be sure to keep us posted on what you're feeling and how all this affects you.


----------



## pdawg17

richierich said:


> Glad I am not holding my BREATH until this VAPORWARE comes out!!! I will be amazed if it comes out and ACTUALLY WORKS!!! If it does come out, it will only be because their NEW DVR is taking forever to come out and will it work without alot of BUGS!!! This is like a soap opera!!! Stay tuned Tivo Fans for the latest chapter of "Hey, 6.3 Is Coming Out!!!!". LOL!!!
> 
> I'm not losing sleep over this VAPORWARE!!!


I think we now understand how you feel about this...thanks...

Cheer...you beat me to it...


----------



## drew2k

richierich said:


> I'm not losing sleep over this VAPORWARE!!!


But you sure see to be crying alot about it. Or is it whining? Denying? Protesting? Hmm... irrelevant, I guess!

Say g'night, troll.


----------



## PJO1966

pdawg17 said:


> I think we now understand how you feel about this...thanks...


Right... because it wasn't at all clear before that post.


----------



## richierich

rminsk said:


> There was only one release of the DirecTiVo software that had a problem where it had problems sending the correct voltages/tones to the multiswitch. The rollout was stopped before it went national and the problem was fixed within a month.


Actually the last release caused many many users problems with pixellation, freezing, etc. and I had to send my unit off to have an upgrade after the last release. Nothing wrong with the unit until the last release and then bingo, problems!!!

If this 6.3 Release comes out I will keep my units unplugged for 3 months until I can see that everyone is happy with it and their are not MAJOR BUGS in the software!!! Sorry if I am cynical about all of this but it has been too long with too many promises, "It will be rolling out shortly after the non HD units get their release, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH." They have cried wolf too many times and have lost alot of CREDIBILITY!!! I am not jumping ship but just wish we were better informed and now they inform us and then change it to a GENERIC message not mentioning whether it is 6.3 or it will be for the HR10-250!!! I have a right to be cynical at this point, I believe!!!


----------



## newsposter

the ultimate test will be tuning to to HD channels, pressing record on the guide...and it being less than 1 minute to record  

all the rest is gravy

quicker SP reordering even for 100 SP


----------



## Rombaldi

richierich said:


> Well, I went to the website and I can't find any mention of this 6.3 Release, isn't that interesting.


Then you're blind as a stubborn bat. Go to the page referenced and look at the title bar..

"DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade".

And the rest of you nay-sayers are so cute when smoke comes out of your ears


----------



## ebonovic

I am still around...

So what can I say more...
There will be an update... It is going to be relatively soon...

I am waiting for a reply on "why" the web page was no longer available.
But if they wanted to get "rid" of it, why not just kill the entire page, not just muck up the content.... It is actually easier (from a WWW point of view), to nuke the entire page, then it is to change it contents..

Either way...

Just to get this clear... there is no gambling on this board..
I should not have posted those odds


----------



## Rombaldi

bluntedat420 said:


> For anyone who didn't see the page the first time, I had left my browser open since the announcement, so I saved the page to a local file.
> 
> For you non-believers, this looks to be the real-deal (even if all of the page's artwork/layouts didn't save/translate).
> 
> 6.3 announcement


and one poinst that says it's not just a 6.2 rehash

*Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade?*

No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R and HUGHES GXCEBOT will not receive the *6.3* software upgrade. Other models received a similar upgrade, 6.2, in the past.


----------



## nataylor

richierich said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


People with something actually exciting to say called... they want their exclamation points back.


----------



## drew2k

Rombaldi said:


> and one poinst that says it's not just a 6.2 release
> 
> *Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade?*
> 
> No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R and HUGHES GXCEBOT will not receive the *6.3[/b software upgrade. Other models received a similar upgrade, 6.2, in the past.*


*There's speculation here that this is one of the reasons the page came down - to clean it up and remove inconsistencies.*


----------



## Rombaldi

richierich said:


> I'm not losing sleep over this VAPORWARE!!!


Only VAPORWARE I see in this thread is the hot air being blown by the naysayers..


----------



## rminsk

richierich said:


> Actually the last release caused many many users problems with pixellation, freezing, etc. and I had to send my unit off to have an upgrade after the last release. Nothing wrong with the unit until the last release and then bingo, problems!!!


95% of the time that can be traced to a failing hard drive. The "last" release has not changed and I bet you are running it without any problems. Every release people report freezing... The release process changes boot partitions and sometime the "other" boot partition is bad, it has nothing to do with the software.


----------



## Rombaldi

drew2k said:


> There's speculation here that this is one of the reasons the page came down - to clean it up and remove inconsistencies.


Sounds like a more than rational explanation to me.. then again there are some seriously irrational folks in this thread..


----------



## bensonh

newsposter said:


> the ultimate test will be tuning to to HD channels, pressing record on the guide...and it being less than 1 minute to record


I get that now with my newly installed PTV Upgrade (ICAKE-S2DT-HD/PTVnetHD). The speed alone is worth the cost of the two images (~$40).

Only baked days ago, and now looks like I'll need to upgrade again if all this 6.3 talk bears fruit.


----------



## stevel

Some people in this thread are not familiar with the way TiVo numbers versions. Often, you can't simply compare numbers and assume that the one with the higher number is "better". Rather, number differences often reflect the hardware platform.

R10s have 6.1
Other SD S2 DTiVos have 6.2

The feature set of these is identical - only difference is internal code for the different hardware.

6.3 is going to be 6.1/6.2 for the HR10, with whatever changes are necessary for that platform. Maybe we'll get the direct passthrough, but otherwise it's going to look an awful lot like 6.1/6.2.


----------



## tladle

jmorgis said:


> I agree with Adam1115, there is (not now or before) ANY credible announcement from DTV on the update. Just a obscure page that someone found.
> 
> Show me where someone got official correspondence, or notification and then you got a case, but until then, your all dreaming. You will see nothing. Its another HOAX.
> 
> JM


I'll bet my left nut that there is a current Beta group running v.6.3. I'll also bet my right nut that Earl is in that Beta. While I'm at it, I will bet my middle nut (my secret is now out) that Earl won't reveal whether he is part of the Beta because of the NDA.

Some of us here have been involved in Beta's before and know things before the general public and we can only "speculate" or not even discuss items regarding any future software and hardware improvements because of the NDA. Anybody else been stringray fishing lately?

My guess is that Earl has been Mantaray, Marlin, or some other exotic sport species fishing.

My point is that 6.3 is coming. When? Only D* knows. And, no, I'm not part of this Beta so I'm not breaking an NDA.


----------



## pkscout

Arcady said:


> LOL.
> 
> I think someone edited that page and somehow messed it up. Why would they leave the page that way instead of just removing it? If 6.3 doesn't come out at this point, I'll eat my TiVo plush doll.


Now what did that TiVo plush doll ever do to you?


----------



## Adam1115

tladle said:


> I'll bet my left nut that there is a current Beta group running v.6.3. I'll also bet my right nut that Earl is in that Beta. While I'm at it, I will bet my middle nut (my secret is now out) that Earl won't reveal whether he is part of the Beta because of the NDA.
> 
> Some of us here have been involved in Beta's before and know things before the general public and we can only "speculate" or not even discuss items regarding any future software and hardware improvements because of the NDA. Anybody else been stringray fishing lately?
> 
> My guess is that Earl has been Mantaray, Marlin, or some other exotic sport species fishing.
> 
> My point is that 6.3 is coming. When? Only D* knows. And, no, I'm not part of this Beta so I'm not breaking an NDA.


Gosh I sure hope you're right.. There's GOT to be a reason the website was pulled though.

Either:

1) Whoever posted it did so prematurely.
2) It was a hoax.
3) There is some contraversy at DirecTV or News Corp on whether to release this update.
4) There is a problem with 6.3 and the update was put on hold.
5) ??


----------



## ebonovic

tladle said:


> I'll bet my left nut that there is a current Beta group running v.6.3. I'll also bet my right nut that Earl is in that Beta. While I'm at it, I will bet my middle nut (my secret is now out) that Earl won't reveal whether he is part of the Beta because of the NDA.
> 
> Some of us here have been involved in Beta's before and know things before the general public and we can only "speculate" or not even discuss items regarding any future software and hardware improvements because of the NDA. Anybody else been stringray fishing lately?
> 
> My guess is that Earl has been Mantaray, Marlin, or some other exotic sport species fishing.
> 
> My point is that 6.3 is coming. When? Only D* knows. And, no, I'm not part of this Beta so I'm not breaking an NDA.


Ouch... I thank you for the confidence..
But, I do hope you have the normal amount of Nuts or you are no longer needing them. 

I have been "fishing" for a LONG time now... but this time around, I was left on the dock...


----------



## jhimmel

richierich said:


> So I will withhold my apology until the moment I see the download happen


Fair enough.

(I took out the "actually work" disclaimer, since your statement was that they would never bother to release it.)


----------



## vaporware

Rombaldi said:


> Only VAPORWARE I see in this thread is the hot air being blown by the naysayers..


What did I do?


----------



## tladle

vaporware said:


> What did I do?


LOL


----------



## TyroneShoes

Redux said:


> ...I'm very certain this old upgrade will finally be released, call it 6.2 or 6.3 or Vista.
> ...


OK, I'll give 1000:1 odds that we'll see a HR10 up rev before we ever see Vista. ANd I'm willing to entertain even greater odds that 6.3 works out of the box better than Vista will 2 years later.

What's the over/under? August 15th?


----------



## Arcady

Here's a complete archive of the page: DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade

Note that every image on the page is being pulled from DirecTV's web server on this version, and the page is complete.


----------



## Sirshagg

tladle said:


> I'll bet my left nut that there is a current Beta group running v.6.3. I'll also bet my right nut that Earl is in that Beta. While I'm at it, I will bet my middle nut (my secret is now out) that Earl won't reveal whether he is part of the Beta because of the NDA.


  - Still rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## Beantownbeanie

My hard drive on mine died Friday. So I bought a new one and used the cake. I turned upgrades off. So now what do I do? Or should i just leave it alone?


----------



## tnedator

Beantownbeanie said:


> My hard drive on mine died Friday. So I bought a new one and used the cake. I turned upgrades off. So now what do I do? Or should i just leave it alone?


I have been thinking about upgrading to a 500gb hard drive. So, the question is I haven't bough instant cake yet. How quickly are they likely to have a 6.3 version? I would hate to upgrade the 6.3 after the upgrade and then go back to 6.2 and then not know how long it will be before I get reupgraded to 6.3.

It is probably obvious, but I never paid attention to how the 6.2 process worked on my three Series 2's, so this might not even be a concern.


----------



## jasch

First of all, you won't be going back to 6.2. You will have 3.1.5

You're better off doing the instant cake right away. From past experience, they would not release an 6.3 Instant Cake, until the release is generally available on every HR10-250.

This is because, people would be able to just order an instant cake and upgrade their unit, weeks or months before DirecTV throws the switch for your particular unit, so they play on the safe side and release a new version of Instant Cake when 99% have already upgraded.

Anyway, once your unit has been upgraded, going back to a previous version will most likely result in an imediate upgraded to the latest version again within 24 hours, since your unit had already been pre-approved for the upgrade.


----------



## Arcady

You don't need Instant Cake if you have a working drive. Just copy your existing drive to the new one using MFS tools.


----------



## talbain

holy crap, 10 pages and the only infomation in the whole lot is that the 6.x update is coming. you guys sure know how to work yourselves up but good lol...


----------



## joetoronto

i still believe the update is coming but being a gambling man, i'll take 1000-1 odds anyway.


----------



## sjberra

richierich said:


> Glad I am not holding my BREATH until this VAPORWARE comes out!!! I will be amazed if it comes out and ACTUALLY WORKS!!! If it does come out, it will only be because their NEW DVR is taking forever to come out and will it work without alot of BUGS!!! This is like a soap opera!!! Stay tuned Tivo Fans for the latest chapter of "Hey, 6.3 Is Coming Out!!!!". LOL!!!
> 
> I'm not losing sleep over this VAPORWARE!!!


ROFL vaporware or real, I would not lose sleep over something this insignificant


----------



## tnedator

Arcady said:


> You don't need Instant Cake if you have a working drive. Just copy your existing drive to the new one using MFS tools.


I know I can do that, but Instant Cake is easier. I have done it both ways, and Instant Cake removes the need for me to follow the step-by-step instructions, since I know very little about Linux.

JASCH: Sorry, the 6.2 comment was a mistake. I meant 3.xxx.


----------



## chicagochris

I am praying for one feature in particular...

Hopefully they fixed the static pop for people running denon receivers. You know...the one where you go from HD to non HD and the receiver 'pops'. Make the girlfriend jump off the couch everytime.


----------



## richierich

Hey guys lighten up, I want this as much as anyone out there as I have 2 HR10-250s and I would be delighted to have it and put this tired old thread to bed!!!

But how long have they said it is coming??? How long have we endured this debate and now they pull the page that states it's coming. Was that a hoax planted by a disgruntled employee? Was it pulled to eliminate mistakes? I find that hard to believe as I was a computer programmer and it doesn't take this long to add software additions and to unit test them and then Beta test them.

My guess is that if it is indeed coming out it will be because their new DVR is taking so long to come out so to appease their most loyal clientele they now relialize that they must come out with this 6.3 Release because they can't put us off much longer without losing alot of customers. So they say "Let's throw them a bone to keep them happy to buy us time to get out our new DVR right which is taking forever as it always does."

They promised us that as soon as the SD rollouts were complete they would begin the 6.3 Release rollout and that was about a year ago (correct me if I am wrong but it has been a long time since that SD upgrade) so they have lost alot of credibility in my opinion and the opinion of alot of other forum members. We'll believe it when we see it and after waiting this long it had better be free of bugs because they have had an extraordinary time to write code and test it!!!


----------



## richierich

I've got a Denon AVR-5803 and my receiver never pops so it must just be for certain Denon units.


----------



## DarthOverlord

TyroneShoes said:


> OK, I'll give 1000:1 odds that we'll see a HR10 up rev before we ever see Vista. ANd I'm willing to entertain even greater odds that 6.3 works out of the box better than Vista will 2 years later.
> 
> What's the over/under? August 15th?


Will these beat out Duke Nukem Forever?


----------



## jamieh1

I was on the phone with the advance HD DVR tech support ordering a replacement HD DVR because of a bad HDMI jack, she told me they just got a update on the 6.3 update, she said it will be released over the next few weeks.


----------



## RPL47

My first post to this forum....boy....some of you guys are high strung!

I'm new to the HD Tivo world. I got my "magic" deal last week (free HD DVR). I must say that I do miss the Folders and quick interface that I had with my SD Tivo. I hope this update comes soon. I can't see this as being a hoax. They have to be fine tuning the update before a mass release...


----------



## jasch

I don't think the "pop" is exclusive to Denon receivers. I sometimes hear it through my regular TV speakers as well


----------



## Chuck_IV

I'll believe it when I get it.

I do find it strange that they removed the announcement.


----------



## ebonovic

Here is the word I got from my contact:

The webpage's content was not approved to be posted by the multiple areas that have to approve the information going out on DirecTV.com

One of the reason was that they don't have the timetable set yet for the rollout schedule. They also don't have the material set for the CSRs on the first line.

So it was pulled down.

The update is comming and is comming very soon.


----------



## newsposter

someone got their hands slapped


----------



## mercurial

I hope so... I've been holding off upgrading the drives and zippering my HR10-250 waiting for summer repeats and now I figure I might as well wait for this... then I'll end up waiting to see if someone updates the superpatch for MRV/HMO... <sigh>


----------



## richierich

I just talked to a high level person in the HD DVR department and she said emphatically that their is no official information on the 6.3 Release and that she wished she could tell me one way or another but their is no information in their database as to a forthcoming upgrade for the HR10-250 so what does that tell you!!

Then someone else says they talked to someone who says it is coming. Where did they get their information from? Not from the database!!! Maybe from a friend or thru the grapevine. That's why all of this BS is just that BS with no CREDIBILITY!!!

They said they were sorry for the inconvenience and gave me 4 months of HD Channesl Free plus HD Showtime for 6 months seeing as I am one of their BEST CUSTOMERS!!!

I still want folders and faster response times, but I doubt that I will ever get it!!!


----------



## cheer

TyroneShoes said:


> OK, I'll give 1000:1 odds that we'll see a HR10 up rev before we ever see Vista. ANd I'm willing to entertain even greater odds that 6.3 works out of the box better than Vista will 2 years later.


Both are sucker bets, and I shan't entertain either one.


> What's the over/under? August 15th?


I will take the over if that's the date in question, just because we know how schedules can slide...


----------



## richierich

Is it comming or cooming soon??? LOL!!!


----------



## tladle

richierich said:


> Is it comming or cooming soon??? LOL!!!


Neither. It is coming soon.


----------



## gquiring

What exactly is making this 6.3 update so hot? I don't get the incredible interest in an update for a DVR that is probably going away by the end of the year.


----------



## tazzmission

richierich said:


> I just talked to a high level person in the HD DVR department and she said emphatically that their is no official information on the 6.3 Release and that she wished she could tell me one way or another but their is no information in their database as to a forthcoming upgrade for the HR10-250 so what does that tell you!!
> 
> Then someone else says they talked to someone who says it is coming. Where did they get their information from? Not from the database!!! Maybe from a friend or thru the grapevine. That's why all of this BS is just that BS with no CREDIBILITY!!!
> 
> They said they were sorry for the inconvenience and gave me 4 months of HD Channesl Free plus HD Showtime for 6 months seeing as I am one of their BEST CUSTOMERS!!!
> 
> I still want folders and faster response times, but I doubt that I will ever get it!!!


I would not trust any info I get from anyone at DirecTV.


----------



## ebonovic

Let's put it this way... and you don't have to believe me or not.
But the person I talk to... would know before it gets into the database...

PS:
I never spell coming correctly


----------



## Adam1115

gquiring said:


> What exactly is making this 6.3 update so hot? I don't get the incredible interest in an update for a DVR that is probably going away by the end of the year.


Why would it go away year end?

1) It is the only HD-DVR that DirecTV sells. This isn't likely to change by year end.

2) It is still being sold retail brand new. This isn't likely to change by year end either.

I doubt DirecTV would be selling a box brand new at best buy in July that is "going away" in December..

Maybe your referring to MPEG4 Locals which many people don't care about because we get our locals just fine OTA... Regardless currentl reports place the HR20 at year end...


----------



## gquiring

Adam1115 said:


> Why would it go away year end?
> 
> Maybe your referring to MPEG4 Locals which many people don't care about because we get our locals just fine OTA... Regardless currentl reports place the HR20 at year end...


Think again if you think most can get locals OTA. I for one cannot except CBS. I know very few friends in different states that can get locals. And with all of those Mpeg4 customers without a HD DVR D* has to release something soon.


----------



## stiffi

gquiring said:


> Think again if you think most can get locals OTA. I for one cannot except CBS. I know very few friends in different states that can get locals. And with all of those Mpeg4 customers without a HD DVR D* has to release something soon.


You can't get locals in Matawan? With an attic or roof mounted antenna you should be able to get Philly and New York, unless there is a giant building or other obstacle blocking your view.


----------



## Sir_winealot

richierich said:


> I just talked to a high level person in the HD DVR department and she said emphatically that their is no official information on the 6.3 Release and that she wished she could tell me one way or another but their is no information in their database as to a forthcoming upgrade for the HR10-250 so what does that tell you!!


Punctuation is your friend. 

Seriously though, your first mistake was getting the 'information' from a 'high level person' at D*.


----------



## AccidenT

richierich said:


> I just talked to a high level person in the HD DVR department and she said emphatically that their is no official information on the 6.3 Release and that she wished she could tell me one way or another but their is no information in their database as to a forthcoming upgrade for the HR10-250 so what does that tell you!!
> 
> Then someone else says they talked to someone who says it is coming. Where did they get their information from? Not from the database!!! Maybe from a friend or thru the grapevine. That's why all of this BS is just that BS with no CREDIBILITY!!!
> 
> They said they were sorry for the inconvenience and gave me 4 months of HD Channesl Free plus HD Showtime for 6 months seeing as I am one of their BEST CUSTOMERS!!!
> 
> I still want folders and faster response times, but I doubt that I will ever get it!!!


I think the real key to speeding up the upgrade process is more exclamation points.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

Here's where I found out about the update.
It was in an email newsletter from ptvupgrade.

//archives_subscribermail_com/msg/NEWS02F8295B_htm

System won't allow me to insert a URL, so change the underscores to dots.

Rick


----------



## cheer

gquiring said:


> What exactly is making this 6.3 update so hot? I don't get the incredible interest in an update for a DVR that is probably going away by the end of the year.


Why would it be going away? Yes, it will eventually be replaced by the HR20-700. But not yet, and who knows when. Meanwhile, the HR10-250s still in service should continue to work for a long time. And the 6.3 upgrade will make them more usable.

For what it's worth, I have no plans at the moment to get the HR20-700. YMMV.


----------



## mattdb

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> Here's where I found out about the update.
> It was in an email newsletter from ptvupgrade.
> 
> //archives_subscribermail_com/msg/NEWS02F8295B_htm
> 
> System won't allow me to insert a URL, so change the underscores to dots.
> 
> Rick


For the link challenged:

PTVUpgrade Link from above


----------



## SpankyInChicago

richierich said:


> Actually the last release caused many many users problems with pixellation, freezing, etc. and I had to send my unit off to have an upgrade after the last release. Nothing wrong with the unit until the last release and then bingo, problems!!!
> 
> If this 6.3 Release comes out I will keep my units unplugged for 3 months until I can see that everyone is happy with it and their are not MAJOR BUGS in the software!!! Sorry if I am cynical about all of this but it has been too long with too many promises, "It will be rolling out shortly after the non HD units get their release, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH." They have cried wolf too many times and have lost alot of CREDIBILITY!!! I am not jumping ship but just wish we were better informed and now they inform us and then change it to a GENERIC message not mentioning whether it is 6.3 or it will be for the HR10-250!!! I have a right to be cynical at this point, I believe!!!


Although I can't agree with the tone of your message or the triple bang after each sentence, I do agree with the general point you are trying to make. There has been a lot promised by DirecTV that hasn't been delivered, or, at minimum, the promises are delivered late or half-assed. I think most long time DirecTV users will agree that 2006 DirecTV is not offering the same quality of service as the the 1996 DirecTV. This is, of course, disappointing. And it is where much of my frustration comes from.

Despite the "controversy" here over the meaning of the appearance and then disappearance of the content on a DirecTV web page, the bottom line is that there is still no "official" announcement of a commencement date for people to start receiving 6.3 on their HR10-250. There isn't any official promise anywhere that says something even as vague as the Series I two tuner activation promise we were given back in 2001. At that time, at least, DirecTV promised delivery by "the end of the summer."

From a business case perspective, I see a business case for doing the upgrade. I also see a business case for not doing it. The web page certains seems like good evidence that suggests that 6.3 is coming to the HR10-250, but anyone who thinks it is a "sure thing" is just fooling themselves. If I were to bet, I'd say there is a 70% chance we will get it. But, even if we do get it, I am not sure the overall frustration level with DirecTV goes away for me. But it certainly will help. I hope we get it.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Rombaldi said:


> Then you're blind as a stubborn bat. Go to the page referenced and look at the title bar..
> 
> "DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade".


It is interesting to note that the page isn't indexed in their search results.


----------



## hiker

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> Here's where I found out about the update.
> It was in an email newsletter from ptvupgrade.
> 
> //archives_subscribermail_com/msg/NEWS02F8295B_htm
> 
> System won't allow me to insert a URL, so change the underscores to dots.
> 
> Rick


I don't know if you implied that PTVUpgrade had the link first but...
I don't see any date on the PTVUpgrade newsletter and didn't get an email. Maybe they just copied the D* web site link for 6.3 from the many forums that had it posted.

If I didn't have such confidence in Earl, I would think this might just be a cruel hoax. And I went ourt and bought another HR10 for a backup after I first read about 6.3 coming.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

jasch said:


> I don't think the "pop" is exclusive to Denon receivers. I sometimes hear it through my regular TV speakers as well


For me, it shows up on lots of NBC shows (WMAQ, Chicago, 5-1, freq 29). SNL being a good example as they come in and out of commercials. I've noticed the "pop" on Pioneer and Sony. I just got a new Denon receiver and haven't yet noticed it, but will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

richierich said:


> I just talked to a high level person in the HD DVR department and she said emphatically that their is no official information on the 6.3 Release and that she wished she could tell me one way or another but their is no information in their database as to a forthcoming upgrade for the HR10-250 so what does that tell you!!


Well, this is the same "database" that has no recored of widespread HDMI problems on the HR10-250. I wouldn't take that to mean anything.


----------



## ElectricPickle

"ALOT"?
..Is Not A Word


----------



## SpankyInChicago

ElectricPickle said:


> "ALOT"?
> ..Is Not A Word


ALOT is ABUNCH of crap.


----------



## cheer

SpankyInChicago said:


> For me, it shows up on lots of NBC shows (WMAQ, Chicago, 5-1, freq 29). SNL being a good example as they come in and out of commercials. I've noticed the "pop" on Pioneer and Sony. I just got a new Denon receiver and haven't yet noticed it, but will keep an eye out for it.


That's a WMAQ-DT thing, I'm pretty sure. It happens to me whether I'm going Antenna->HR10-250->Toslink->Receiver or Antenna->Panny Plasma->Toslink->Receiver. WMAQ also has the massively-different-volume-level thing between the network programming and local commercials (much moreso than the typical commercials-are-loud thing).

'Spose my Sony receiver could be a piece of this (have never used the speakers on my TV) but given that all other channels seem OK I rather doubt it.


----------



## Brewer4

I still think the HR10-250 is one of the best electronic devices ever despite some flaws. I know there is a great deal of argument with News Corp owning D* especially by Wall Street Analysts but I think Hughes under GM did a great job of running and managing D*. Keep in mind they gave us the HR10-250. New D* has delivered on various things but they almost seem conservative and very very slow almost pulled down by their own weight and size. 

I certainly think if D* was still under Hughes GM we would have much more advances with the HR10-250. Maybe my expectations are too high but I do remember the days of the late 90's and early 2000's when it was exciting to watch all the changes. Now its as if you want changes but they just cant get out the door. Its problably a lot from us and our expectations but I dont think asking for faster navigation and folders for a device that cost a good deal of folks 800 to 1000 dollars is too much.

And it seems that when we hear something or talk about it its usually dissappointment or way way longer then expectated or anticipated. I am not angry or desperate I am just frustrated that D* just doesnt move faster. I dont know who to blame or if blame is necessary but I just expected more from these guys. I know 2 more sats are on the way but even that may have set our expectations too high. Dont know what would have done that either (1500 HD channels and 150 national HD ring a bell)? And where the hell is that new MPEG4 HD DVR???

That felt better.


----------



## AstroDad

To me what it comes down to is DirecTV used to be intent on staying ahead of the curve. Their business model was practically built around it. Ever since HD really came into play, they have been struggling to keep up with their competitors. 

I am very curious what % of their customers subscribe to ST. 5%? more? Once TiVo is completely gone, ST will be the only thing keeping me at ST and if they keep raising the price of it that won't keep me either. 

DirecTV should thank their lucky stars that Comcast isn't in my area because I would be awfully tempted to follow TiVo to them (not that my one account means a hill of beans to them, but you get my drift).


----------



## mattdb

SpankyInChicago said:


> It is interesting to note that the page isn't indexed in their search results.


Nor is it cached by google.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

hiker said:


> I don't know if you implied that PTVUpgrade had the link first but...
> I don't see any date on the PTVUpgrade newsletter and didn't get an email. Maybe they just copied the D* web site link for 6.3 from the many forums that had it posted.
> 
> If I didn't have such confidence in Earl, I would think this might just be a cruel hoax. And I went ourt and bought another HR10 for a backup after I first read about 6.3 coming.


No, I wasn't implying they had the link first. I simply became aware of this update after reading their (PTVUpgrade's) newsletter.

I received the email yesterday (Monday).

Rick


----------



## mattdb

AstroDad said:


> To me what it comes down to is DirecTV used to be intent on staying ahead of the curve. Their business model was practically built around it. Ever since HD really came into play, they have been struggling to keep up with their competitors.
> 
> I am very curious what % of their customers subscribe to ST. 5%? more? Once TiVo is completely gone, ST will be the only thing keeping me at ST and if they keep raising the price of it that won't keep me either.
> 
> DirecTV should thank their lucky stars that Comcast isn't in my area because I would be awfully tempted to follow TiVo to them (not that my one account means a hill of beans to them, but you get my drift).


I will also follow TiVo, but alas Comcast not here either.


----------



## KwikSilvr

ebonovic said:


> Here is the word I got from my contact:
> 
> The webpage's content was not approved to be posted by the multiple areas that have to approve the information going out on DirecTV.com
> 
> One of the reason was that they don't have the timetable set yet for the rollout schedule. They also don't have the material set for the CSRs on the first line.
> 
> So it was pulled down.
> 
> The update is comming and is comming very soon.


"very soon" is awfully non-deterministic. Can you narrow it down a bit more? This week? This month? This year?


----------



## richierich

I bought a bunch of exclamation points at a wholesale price so I have to use them up before they expire. Also, there is alot of abbreviation in forums such as prolly for probably so get with it!!!

I don't have any tone other than one of frustration for D* not informing us what their intentions are as they told us a year ago we would get it as soon as the SD platforms were finished with their rollout. So where is it. Why can't they just give us a general idea of their target date rather than tease us and keep us in the dark.

I like D* for programming etc. and would not think of going to Comcast because they suck in my area but I wish they would keep us in the loop even if it is just a ballpark date.

I would love to get the 6.3 release but I am not holding my breath and Earl I appreciate all of your info that you provide us here in this great forum, I was just kidding with you as I don't take this stuff too seriously as I spend most of my time on my SeaDoo or my Honda VTX 1800R. I don't visit here too much any more now that my Home Entertainment Systems are complete.

Have a great day and don't take yourself too seriously because you're not going to get out of this alive anyway, so enjoy the journey.


----------



## HiDefGator

>>> And where the hell is that new MPEG4 HD DVR???

DirecTv just can't please everyone. They released the R15 early and everyone *****ed they were releasing beta quality products. They haven't released the new HD DVR yet and people are *****ing because it hasn't shipped. They should make it right, then ship it.


----------



## ebonovic

I know.... "very soon" is all in what it is based on.

Out of your three choices... "This Year"

Slim chance that it would be "this month", but it could be if all the ducks line up in a row quickly.


----------



## ebonovic

If I had a SeaDoo, and somewhere to use it frequently...
I wouldn't be here that often either...

Not a problem.


----------



## richierich

It's a 185 HP upgraded to a 215 HP with racing equipment and boy is it a BLAST!!! Also, I enjoy the motorcycle even though it is too hot to ride unless you ride early in the A.M. (damn, I ran out of exclamation marks).

Have a great day Earl and have fun with this thread and hopefully it will go away in a couple of months when the long awaited 6.3 Release arrives bug free (Is that too much to wish for???) . I still have a boatload of question marks left over from the XMAS sale. LOL!!!


----------



## hoopsrgreat

I do have a seadoo, unfortunately, it sucked up a little too much water a few weeks ago and has been in the shop since. Thus Ive been here latelky


----------



## richierich

You have to be careful especially in shallow water. My tech friend who tunes my SeaDoo said he has seen beer cans sucked up into the jet thru the grates because it has tremendous suction, kinda like a 215 HP vacuum cleaner. But it is a hoot to ride especially during the week when there are not alot of boats on Lake Lanier and it is glassy in the A.M.


----------



## joetoronto

AccidenT said:


> I think the real key to speeding up the upgrade process is more exclamation points.


lol, right on. seriuosly, rich, take a pill and chill a little.


----------



## dswallow

AccidenT said:


> I think the real key to speeding up the upgrade process is more exclamation points.


No no no. The key to speeding it up is using higher quality exclamation points.


----------



## richierich

dswallow said:


> No no no. The key to speeding it up is using higher quality exclamation points.


Wow, Doug, haven't heard from you in a long time. I guess I have been away from this forum too long but maybe that good as far as some people are concerned.

I have just found a new supply of higher quality exclamation points and I am bidding on them right now as we speak.

Well, I gotta chill out as I've been told recently but I don't take pills so I will just have another cold glass of Beringer Gewurztraminer before I go hit golf balls at my club at 3:30 P.M. (gotta practice as the Men's Club Championship is coming up), so y'all take care and CHILL!!! LOL!!!


----------



## String

AstroDad said:


> DirecTV should thank their lucky stars that Comcast isn't in my area because I would be awfully tempted to follow TiVo to them (not that my one account means a hill of beans to them, but you get my drift).


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## dswallow

richierich said:


> Wow, Doug, haven't heard from you in a long time. I guess I have been away from this forum too long but maybe that good as far as some people are concerned.
> 
> I have just found a new supply of higher quality exclamation points and I am bidding on them right now as we speak.
> 
> Well, I gotta chill out as I've been told recently but I don't take pills so I will just have another cold glass of Beringer Gewurztraminer before I go hit golf balls at my club at 3:30 P.M. (gotta practice as the Men's Club Championship is coming up), so y'all take care and CHILL!!! LOL!!!


Gotta like a guy whose not afraid to admit he likes playing with little balls.



Have fun out there!


----------



## upgrade-itis

Brewer4 said:


> I still think the HR10-250 is one of the best electronic devices ever despite some flaws. I know there is a great deal of argument with News Corp owning D* especially by Wall Street Analysts but I think Hughes under GM did a great job of running and managing D*. Keep in mind they gave us the HR10-250. New D* has delivered on various things but they almost seem conservative and very very slow almost pulled down by their own weight and size.
> 
> I certainly think if D* was still under Hughes GM we would have much more advances with the HR10-250. Maybe my expectations are too high but I do remember the days of the late 90's and early 2000's when it was exciting to watch all the changes. Now its as if you want changes but they just cant get out the door. Its problably a lot from us and our expectations but I dont think asking for faster navigation and folders for a device that cost a good deal of folks 800 to 1000 dollars is too much.
> 
> And it seems that when we hear something or talk about it its usually dissappointment or way way longer then expectated or anticipated. I am not angry or desperate I am just frustrated that D* just doesnt move faster. I dont know who to blame or if blame is necessary but I just expected more from these guys. I know 2 more sats are on the way but even that may have set our expectations too high. Dont know what would have done that either (1500 HD channels and 150 national HD ring a bell)? And where the hell is that new MPEG4 HD DVR???
> 
> That felt better.


WOW. My alter ego speaks. Well stated. Once again: Where the hell is the new MPEG4 HD DVR?

Please throw us a national HD channel bone soon.


----------



## richierich

I just hate losing them in the woods or the creek or the lake because they are expensive. I normally play with the ones I find in my backyard or swimming pool unless they are really dinged up.

Hey, Doug, are you excited about the 6.3 Release coming??? You and I are going to be in a retirement home by the time it gets here (boy, I hope I can bring my HR10-250 to the retirement home). I am so excited by this latest announcement that I am going to go out and buy another HR10-250 for my bedroom.


----------



## richierich

If we get 6.3 it will probably be because the new HD DVR is undergoing extensive system testing just as this 6.3 Release has been under. I worked in banks and we developed major software enhancements and tested them in less than a year, what could possibly take so long?


----------



## Adam1115

gquiring said:


> Think again if you think most can get locals OTA. I for one cannot except CBS. I know very few friends in different states that can get locals. And with all of those Mpeg4 customers without a HD DVR D* has to release something soon.


MOST people CAN get locals, they just DON'T. (Either they don't want to put up a big enough antenna or they just want to convenience of receiving them via cable or satellite.)

That leaves more RURAL areas and far reaching suburbs, which is who (I think) direcTV is marketing with HD-LIL.

Anyway, I'm certain the DirecTV WANTS to release their HD-DVR soon, and probably whishes they had delivered it already. Speculation is that they are having problems with it... Meaning even if they 'have to release something soon" they may have nothing to deliver anytime soon!


----------



## dswallow

richierich said:


> Hey, Doug, are you excited about the 6.3 Release coming??? You and I are going to be in a retirement home by the time it gets here (boy, I hope I can bring my HR10-250 to the retirement home). I am so excited by this latest announcement that I am going to go out and buy another HR10-250 for my bedroom.


I'm quite happy with 3.1.5f, actually. Everything works; it does what I want it to do, and does it pretty well. I can use the web to review things and schedule recordings thanks to TiVoWebPlus. The speed of the unit doesn't really bother me much at all; I rarely do anything at the receiver that causes a serious delay of any sort.


----------



## Brewer4

HiDefGator said:


> >>> And where the hell is that new MPEG4 HD DVR???
> 
> DirecTv just can't please everyone. They released the R15 early and everyone *****ed they were releasing beta quality products. They haven't released the new HD DVR yet and people are *****ing because it hasn't shipped. They should make it right, then ship it.


Totally agree. However it is possible to release something and do it right. I know E* is not perfect but they surprised the heck out of my this year when the rolled out a ton of new HD channels, a new satellite, HD LIL, an MPEG4 HD DVR, new HD packages, etc. Not perfect but it was shocking to see them do things I expect D* to provide.

I certainly dont want a buggy product but dont folks that use the buggy argument find it strange that the released MPEG4 channels last year and they still dont have an HD DVR that can record them? Now that the MLB RSN HD channels are coming, there still isnt an HD DVR that can receive them. Just seems really odd to me. I manage projects and I know its bigger then what I do but D* has really missed the mark. Can you imagine releasing Xbox 360 games but no console or a console that has limited functionality? Thats what its like. MPEG4 channels but no device (excluding H20).


----------



## gquiring

Adam1115 said:


> MOST people CAN get locals, they just DON'T. (Either they don't want to put up a big enough antenna or they just want to convenience of receiving them via cable or satellite.)


Hmmm I'll tell all my friends that bought a channel master antenna and other large beasts they didn't try hard enough. I wonder how an apartment renter gets an antenna on the roof or a condo/town house owner. Your assuming major city also - go try the rural areas and think again....


----------



## Brewer4

gquiring said:


> Hmmm I'll tell all my friends that bought a channel master antenna and other large beasts they didn't try hard enough. I wonder how an apartment renter gets an antenna on the roof or a condo/town house owner. Your assuming major city also - go try the rural areas and think again....


I love that argument too. I have had to work really hard on my configuration including lots of trips to the roof, 2 separate rotating antennas at different spots on the house. I had to install a different one at my brothers house in Ohio and I was never able to get anything at a friends house after spending over 100 bucks and numerous trips to the roof. So OTA varies a ton and does not always have good results. I am happy with mine and my brothers but my friend is SOL.


----------



## Brewer4

dswallow said:


> I'm quite happy with 3.1.5f, actually. Everything works; it does what I want it to do, and does it pretty well. I can use the web to review things and schedule recordings thanks to TiVoWebPlus. The speed of the unit doesn't really bother me much at all; I rarely do anything at the receiver that causes a serious delay of any sort.


I agree. I am happy and it is stable. However I do love the folder option. Used it last year when I had SD units. I also have a Windows Media center that has folders. Just organizes things especially when I dont catch up with some shows.


----------



## mattdb

Brewer4 said:


> I love that argument too. I have had to work really hard on my configuration including lots of trips to the roof, 2 separate rotating antennas at different spots on the house. I had to install a different one at my brothers house in Ohio and I was never able to get anything at a friends house after spending over 100 bucks and numerous trips to the roof. So OTA varies a ton and does not always have good results. I am happy with mine and my brothers but my friend is SOL.


It is definitely worth it to get a dedicated HDTV antenna. The Channel Master 4228 8-Bay Bowtie UHF Antenna did wonders for my reception. I can now get all the OTA channels.

Matt in Clayton, NC


----------



## NYHeel

dswallow said:


> I'm quite happy with 3.1.5f, actually. Everything works; it does what I want it to do, and does it pretty well. I can use the web to review things and schedule recordings thanks to TiVoWebPlus. The speed of the unit doesn't really bother me much at all; I rarely do anything at the receiver that causes a serious delay of any sort.


True, although I misssed two recordings one night for no apparent reason other than system failure. A reboot did clear up the issue. I disagree with the people who said that it's the "best electronic devices ever despite some flaws". First of all the audio dropout thing is really annoying. I get a 1-2 second audio dropout about 3 seconds after I turn to a channel most of the time. I would say I also get about 2-3 audio dropouts per 1 hour show. I also get picture dropouts from time to time. It's not the end of the world but it can be a pain. My wife who knows nothing about electronics says it's pretty annoying and doesn't understand why we have to put up with stuff like this with expensive equipment.

Again, my point is that it works ok as is but there's plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## sirfergy

Argh! When is this supposed to come out?


----------



## gquiring

NYHeel said:


> First of all the audio dropout thing is really annoying. I get a 1-2 second audio dropout about 3 seconds after I turn to a channel most of the time. I would say I also get about 2-3 audio dropouts per 1 hour show. I also get picture dropouts from time to time. It's not the end of the world but it can be a pain. My wife who knows nothing about electronics says it's pretty annoying and doesn't understand why we have to put up with stuff like this with expensive equipment.
> 
> Again, my point is that it works ok as is but there's plenty of room for improvement.


Same here, I am looking forward to the next generation HD DVR. I am tired of watching American Idol during some great performance to have all those audio drop outs. The HR10 guide is also way too slow and I have no more patience for those 2 minute delays after pressing the record button.


----------



## Brewer4

mattdb said:


> It is definitely worth it to get a dedicated HDTV antenna. The Channel Master 4228 8-Bay Bowtie UHF Antenna did wonders for my reception. I can now get all the OTA channels.
> 
> Matt in Clayton, NC


Trust me I worked hard and very happy with my configuration. Was worth all the money, time and effort to me but not a normal thing the end consumer should experience. We are early adopter fanatics so makes sense but I just wish was easier for "Joe 6 pack". The VHF/UHF channel mix and tower locations were definate hurdles.


----------



## Gator5000e

Brewer4 said:


> Can you imagine releasing Xbox 360 games but no console or a console that has limited functionality? Thats what its like. MPEG4 channels but no device (excluding H20).


Can you say Blu-Ray?


----------



## stiffi

gquiring said:


> I am tired of watching American Idol during some great performance to have all those audio drop outs. .


I'm sorry, but I couldn't let this pass. I like American Idol too, but it's not like they've discovered the next Frank Sinatra or Whitney Houston


----------



## jhimmel

richierich said:


> It's a 185 HP upgraded to a 215 HP with racing equipment and boy is it a BLAST!!!


My SeaDoo has only 3.1.5HP. They are supposed to issue an upgrade that brings it to 6.3HP, but I have been waiting for that upgrade for over a year.

Jim H.


----------



## ebonovic

Okay..... Someone should really do a study on how fast/easy we get off topic.


----------



## sirfergy

Does DTV require me to get an HD package if I want an HR10-250 for SD and OTA HD? I'd rather pick this up and hope for 6.3 than get the crappy Comcast DVR.


----------



## AstroDad

sirfergy said:


> Does DTV require me to get an HD package if I want an HR10-250 for SD and OTA HD? I'd rather pick this up and hope for 6.3 than get the crappy Comcast DVR.


nope, you are fine.


----------



## sirfergy

Awesome, thanks! Now if the "super" patch is avail for 6.3 life will be great.


----------



## mercurial

ebonovic said:


> Okay..... Someone should really do a study on how fast/easy we get off topic.


Speaking of studies....


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

I contacted PTV Upgrade to see if they knew anything about the timing of the release of 6.3. From the verbage in their newsletter, it seemed they _might _ know something.

Here's his response:
__________________

Rick -

I really have no idea at all. It could happen tomorrow, it could never
happen at all. We've been hearing rumors for months. No solid
information beyond that.

Thx again,
Lou
__________________

I'm hoping for tomorrow 

Rick


----------



## Brewer4

ebonovic said:


> Okay..... Someone should really do a study on how fast/easy we get off topic.


LOL. Hard not too. We leak rumours and they either never emerge or take forever to happen. Not anyones fault. I just wish D* would just speed things up.


----------



## Fahtrim

gquiring said:


> What exactly is making this 6.3 update so hot? I don't get the incredible interest in an update for a DVR that is probably going away by the end of the year.


Now that I would bet on. The HR10-250 will not be "gone" by the end of year. I may be willing to bet your HR10-250 against a 2 year contract on that one.


----------



## Brewer4

It is DEFINATELY not going away at years end. D* may not put out new HD channels that it can read but there will be thousands that keep the unit going for quite some time. I know 1 of mine will stay in service until the D* completely stops supporting Tivo units. My wife loves it.


----------



## tvl76

richierich said:


> I've got a Denon AVR-5803 and my receiver never pops so it must just be for certain Denon units.


I have a Denon 3802. I get the "pops" occaisionally.


----------



## Adam1115

gquiring said:


> Hmmm I'll tell all my friends that bought a channel master antenna and other large beasts they didn't try hard enough. I wonder how an apartment renter gets an antenna on the roof or a condo/town house owner. Your assuming major city also - go try the rural areas and think again....


I didn't say "Most of the people you know" or "Most People in Rural areas." I said Most people. Most people don't live in rural areas (Thus the term RURAL, which by definition is a sparsely settled place...) and many renters could put an attic mount or amplified antenna up. MOST people live within 30-50 miles of a large city.

Most people can get OTA (Or WILL be able to in 2009 once the analog is shut down), but I recognize that there are A LOT (like you and your friends) that can't, and that's why the companies are going to deliver you folks HD-LIL.

But saying the HR10 is going to be useless in a few months because of HD-LIL is ridiculous...


----------



## tladle

tvl76 said:


> I have a Denon 3802. I get the "pops" occaisionally.


I've got a Sony and I don't experience the "pops." I do experience the "runs" on the other hand, although I have not been able to determine if it is the HR10-250 or what I ate the night before.


----------



## jfh3

Adam1115 said:


> MOST people CAN get locals, they just DON'T. (Either they don't want to put up a big enough antenna or they just want to convenience of receiving them via cable or satellite.)


It's ironic that a poster from Colorado says this ... relatively few people in Colorado outside those in downtown Denver or without massive antenna rigs can get reliable OTA HD signals in Colorado, thanks to a local NIMBY group intent on keeping Denver in the OTA dark ages ...


----------



## dr_mal

jfh3 said:


> It's ironic that a poster from Colorado says this ... relatively few people in Colorado outside those in downtown Denver or without massive antenna rigs can get reliable OTA HD signals in Colorado, thanks to a local NIMBY group intent on keeping Denver in the OTA dark ages ...


I'm not in downtown nor do I have a massive antenna rig (at least, I don't consider a 6-ft antenna to be "massive").

The fact that even in digitally-deprived Denver you can get the signals if you want them bad enough I think proves his point.


----------



## Route66-HDTV

Wow,

I have never heard so many people wank about the existence or non existence of a upgrade.

I am excited to get the new features and hope the roll out starts soon - 6.3 is very over due in my mind. I bought my HR10-250 for over $800 a long long time ago and have always been bummed that as a D* customer I got the reduced functionality TIVO. Maybe with a few hacks this new release will bridge the gap for us D* suckers


----------



## tnedator

gquiring said:


> What exactly is making this 6.3 update so hot? I don't get the incredible interest in an update for a DVR that is probably going away by the end of the year.


By the time my response is posted, you will probably hav been responded to 5 times, but I don't feel like going through the rest of the pages to find out.

As to my thought. Everytyhing I have read says that it will be end of '07 before they put up national HD channels. The assumption is that the existing HD (granted they are limited, but it's what we have) should be broadcast on mpeg2 and work with the 10-250 until at least the end of '07.

Regardless. As slow as the 10-250 is, I would gladly take folders and an interface speedup even if it was only for 4-6 months and then I upgraded to a new HD DVR.


----------



## jfh3

dr_mal said:


> I'm not in downtown nor do I have a massive antenna rig (at least, I don't consider a 6-ft antenna to be "massive").
> 
> The fact that even in digitally-deprived Denver you can get the signals if you want them bad enough I think proves his point.


For the masses, a 6-ft antenna is massive. Until people can get OTA with a silver sensor or some similar indoor antenna, it's not an option for most.

Brighton is one of the lucky hot spots. Ask people in Boulder or Longmont or Louisville how their OTA is. Maybe FOX or UPN. But not the other majors.

Denver is a major market and in the dark ages with regard to OTA. That's not likely to change any time soon.

My point is not getting the signal - it's getting them reasonably. Until that happens (no matter which market), OTA isn't an option for most.


----------



## rvaniwaa

jfh3 said:


> It's ironic that a poster from Colorado says this ... relatively few people in Colorado outside those in downtown Denver or without massive antenna rigs can get reliable OTA HD signals in Colorado, thanks to a local NIMBY group intent on keeping Denver in the OTA dark ages ...


While it is likely the poster is in Denver, Colorado Springs is also an option where 3 of the 4 (WHERE ARE YOU NBC) are available throughout the city (I am about 25 miles from the antennas).

--Ron

Edit: Just noticed OP was in Milliken, Colorado which is north of Denver, probably outside of antenna range for Denver locals...


----------



## tivoupgrade

ebonovic said:


> If I had a SeaDoo, and somewhere to use it frequently...
> I wouldn't be here that often either...
> 
> Not a problem.


Earl -

I'd be happy to take you sailing on Lake Michigan before the summer's end... PM me if you are interested.

There were some earlier comments regarding our newsletter; we used the link that was originally supplied here.

In case I didn't hint clearly enough in my last post on the topic; the information that initially existed in that now-pseudo-defunct page was simply confirmation of what I've been hearing (and presumably others, as well) from a few reliable sources for the past several months.

My take on it is that the plan for the update is still in the works, the page went up too early for whatever reasons and is still under construction, and that at some point, the update will be formally announced, rather than 'discovered'.


----------



## newsposter

Brewer4 said:


> I love that argument too. I have had to work really hard on my configuration including lots of trips to the roof, 2 separate rotating antennas at different spots on the house. I had to install a different one at my brothers house in Ohio and I was never able to get anything at a friends house after spending over 100 bucks and numerous trips to the roof. So OTA varies a ton and does not always have good results. .


+400 here...I spent that getting a guy to walk on my roof a few inches at a time while i peaked it. Well worth it now but not fun to do in January in PA over the course of 2 days.


----------



## newsposter

Fahtrim said:


> Now that I would bet on. The HR10-250 will not be "gone" by the end of year. I may be willing to bet your HR10-250 against a 2 year contract on that one.


i agree that statement is insane...the tivo contract is in ink thru 2010..no reason not to suck us dry of more money until then. HDtivo is here to stay. Period


----------



## annenoe

richierich said:


> Hey guys lighten up, I want this as much as anyone out there as I have 2 HR10-250s and I would be delighted to have it and put this tired old thread to bed!!!
> 
> But how long have they said it is coming??? How long have we endured this debate and now they pull the page that states it's coming. Was that a hoax planted by a disgruntled employee? Was it pulled to eliminate mistakes? I find that hard to believe as I was a computer programmer and it doesn't take this long to add software additions and to unit test them and then Beta test them.
> 
> My guess is that if it is indeed coming out it will be because their new DVR is taking so long to come out so to appease their most loyal clientele they now relialize that they must come out with this 6.3 Release because they can't put us off much longer without losing alot of customers. So they say "Let's throw them a bone to keep them happy to buy us time to get out our new DVR right which is taking forever as it always does."
> 
> They promised us that as soon as the SD rollouts were complete they would begin the 6.3 Release rollout and that was about a year ago (correct me if I am wrong but it has been a long time since that SD upgrade) so they have lost alot of credibility in my opinion and the opinion of alot of other forum members. We'll believe it when we see it and after waiting this long it had better be free of bugs because they have had an extraordinary time to write code and test it!!!


Sorry, but all I can think of this: http://www.toonopedia.com/richie.htm

and it soooooooo fits. Please check with your mom and make sure you're allowed to stay up and chat with the adults.


----------



## Ed Dixon

Having read through this thread, it appears the announement of 6.3 has gone from

"It's announced"

to

"maybe this year, but slim chance for this month"

Is this where we are?

Ed


----------



## Adam1115

jfh3 said:


> It's ironic that a poster from Colorado says this ... relatively few people in Colorado outside those in downtown Denver or without massive antenna rigs can get reliable OTA HD signals in Colorado, thanks to a local NIMBY group intent on keeping Denver in the OTA dark ages ...


I'm 30 miles from downtown and get all of my digital local OTA with an attic mount antenna. No massive antenna 'rig'.

Also, so what? In 2009 it will be a moot point...


----------



## daboys

Does anyone know what is included in the new upgrade? And will the upgrade to 6.3 allow the local channels to be viewed through the HR-10 

Thanks, 

Wally


----------



## phox_mulder

daboys said:


> Does anyone know what is included in the new upgrade? And will the upgrade to 6.3 allow the local channels to be viewed through the HR-10
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wally


If you are referring the HD Locals received from DirecTV from satellite, then no.
It is a hardware limitation, not a software one,
no MPEG4 hardware in the HR10-250

If you are referring the HD Locals via antenna, the HR10-250 has always been able to get them.

phox


----------



## ebonovic

daboys said:


> Does anyone know what is included in the new upgrade? And will the upgrade to 6.3 allow the local channels to be viewed through the HR-10
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wally


We don't know what exactly will be in the release..

But what do you mean by viewing the local channels like the HR-10 ?

Like the H10? The HR10-250 can already see the same local channels it can.
Like the H20? with regards to the MPEG-4 locals... no... no software update will be able to give the HR10-250 the ability to receive the MPEG-4 locals.


----------



## rminsk

daboys said:


> And will the upgrade to 6.3 allow the local channels to be viewed through the HR-10


The HR10-250 already views local channels. If you are asking if it will allow the viewing of MPEG-4 channels then no. To view MPEG-4 channels it would require a hardware upgrade.


----------



## rminsk

Wow, three replies in the same minute...


----------



## ebonovic

3 replies in less then 60 seconds..
You would think the quesiton was never asked before...


----------



## rminsk

2 replies to the replies in the same minute... at least I beat you this time ebonovic


----------



## temp357

Man,
I've been gone for 5 months and you guys are still talking about this? Maybe the web site was hacked?


----------



## rminsk

temp357 said:


> Man,
> I've been gone for 5 months and you guys are still talking about this? Maybe the web site was hacked?


What are you talking about? The old thread was for the 6.2 update. This one is completely different... it is for the 6.3 update and it is only a few days old


----------



## cheer

gquiring said:


> Same here, I am looking forward to the next generation HD DVR. I am tired of watching American Idol during some great performance to have all those audio drop outs.


Is this OTA? It may not be the HR10-250's fault. For the record, I have never experienced audio dropouts except on one channel where my signal strength is a bit weak.


----------



## MarcusInMD

This whole thing is actually quite hilarious. Once again the DirecTV puts one over on it's on the Hd-Tivo users. We will never learn will we?

If I ran my company like this I would have no customers left. The silence from DirecTV to their customers is deafening.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

Ed Dixon said:


> Having read through this thread, it appears the announement of 6.3 has gone from
> 
> "It's announced"
> 
> to
> 
> "maybe this year, but slim chance for this month"
> 
> Is this where we are?
> 
> Ed


Yeah, that's probably as good a guess as anyone's. The only evidence of a software update is a D* web page that has been subsequently pulled off. No one seems to know why.

This thread has gone way OT since there is no new info.


----------



## RPL47

I live about 60 miles west of NYC and about 70 miles NNE of Philly. Any recommendations for a quality OTA ant that won't look like the Hubble Telescope on my roof? I had my HR10-250 w/ 3LNB dish installed last week, and the installer didn't even bother bringing the D* OTA ant with him, saying it doesn't work in my area.


----------



## newsposter

Adam1115 said:


> I'm 30 miles from downtown and get all of my digital local OTA with an attic mount antenna. No massive antenna 'rig'.
> 
> Also, so what? In 2009 it will be a moot point...


why will it be moot? I didnt think the broadcasters had to switch to HD, just digital, so people may still need antennas to get the HD stuff depending on area.

Or will everything be mandated HD...seeking info here.


----------



## newsposter

RPL47 said:


> I live about 60 miles west of NYC and about 70 miles NNE of Philly. Any recommendations for a quality OTA ant that won't look like the Hubble Telescope on my roof? I had my HR10-250 w/ 3LNB dish installed last week, and the installer didn't even bother bringing the D* OTA ant with him, saying it doesn't work in my area.


i'd ask here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=182983

and the NY thread perhaps


----------



## deezel629

RPL47 said:


> I live about 60 miles west of NYC and about 70 miles NNE of Philly. Any recommendations for a quality OTA ant that won't look like the Hubble Telescope on my roof? I had my HR10-250 w/ 3LNB dish installed last week, and the installer didn't even bother bringing the D* OTA ant with him, saying it doesn't work in my area.


I live in Bergen County and use a Radio Shack amplified outdoor/indoor antenna. It was $50 and works very well. I have the same setup as you do. You may want to inquire about this in another thread though.


----------



## mattdb

I sent the link to the directv rep that I have been emailing with and here it the response:
=================================================
Dear Mr. Burleson,

Thanks for your interest in the 6.3 Software update for the HD-DVR. Although, the HD-DVR will eventually receive this upgrade, the date still has not been determined when it will be available. When the update is released your HD-DVR will automatically receive the upgrade. 

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com/hddvr for the latest news and information about our HD and HD-DVR services.

Sincerely,
David
DIRECTV Customer Service
==================================================


So it seems it really is atleast in the works.

Matt


----------



## georgemoe

[impatientchild] *Are we there yet?* [/impatientchild]


----------



## richierich

Is it here yet??? I'm anxiously awaiting this arrival like a new born baby.


----------



## tase2

I checked the D* website yesterday, and it shows an DIRECTV® HD DVR as being available. The picture shows RCA not Hughes.

Is this still the HR10-250?
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025


----------



## AbMagFab

That e-mail from DirecTV is the same as it's been for well over a year. Nothing new there.

I'm back to thinking we won't ever see this.


----------



## Richard Chalk

tase2 said:


> I checked the D* website yesterday, and it shows an DIRECTV® HD DVR as being available. The picture shows RCA not Hughes.
> 
> Is this still the HR10-250?
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025


If you click on the "buy" link, and follow it through, the equipment page shows the Hughes.....what a surprise!!


----------



## gnut

So, Is it worth buying a HR10-250 and hacking it or waiting? I dont have a HDTV yet but looking at one.

Thanks,


----------



## Greencat

gnut said:


> So, Is it worth buying a HR10-250 and hacking it or waiting? I dont have a HDTV yet but looking at one.
> 
> Thanks,


Do you have a large screen HD TV? If so I think it's worth it. Especially if you can get OTA HD. Watching sports on a big screen in SD sucks.


----------



## Leila

codespy said:


> Upgrade is officially coming..........
> 
> ENJOY.......FINALLY....
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


OK... I'm going to ask a silly question....  Where on that DirecTV page does it
say the update is for the HD DirecTiVo? It just says DVR 6.3 software upgrade.

Assuming it is indeed for the HD DirecTiVo, will it include folder capability in
Now Playing List?

Thanks very much for any info!


----------



## Tonedeaf

gnut said:


> So, Is it worth buying a HR10-250 and hacking it or waiting? I dont have a HDTV yet but looking at one.
> 
> Thanks,


If I had to do it over again, I would still get the HR10, but, wait until 6.3 comes out for it, then zipper it once the confirmation comes around that it will work with it.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Leila said:


> OK... I'm going to ask a silly question....  Where on that DirecTV page does it
> say the update is for the HD DirecTiVo? It just says DVR 6.3 software upgrade.
> 
> Assuming it is indeed for the HD DirecTiVo, will it include folder capability in
> Now Playing List?
> 
> Thanks very much for any info!


At one point the D* site showed a lot more detail than what is there now. Can only speculate but the 6.3 release will essentially be just like the 6.1 on the SD R10's and the 6.2 on other series 2 DirecTivo's. Add folders and faster menu/guide navigation.


----------



## moonman

Leila said:


> OK... I'm going to ask a silly question....  Where on that DirecTV page does it
> say the update is for the HD DirecTiVo? It just says DVR 6.3 software upgrade.
> 
> Assuming it is indeed for the HD DirecTiVo, will it include folder capability in
> Now Playing List?
> 
> Thanks very much for any info!


____________
The page was taken down by D* for reasons as yet unknown...
link to what it used to say...........http://24.199.41.203/SixpointThree_announcement.htm


----------



## Ed Dixon

It appears that DTV has two related products where the update/avail dates are slipping. One is the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10-250. The other is the availability of the newer HR20 model. Both had rumors for the first week of July, and both missed those dates.

It just seems like there might be a relationship here somehow. Is it possible that something required for the new HR20 requites a software change in the older HR10-250 models to retain all their features???

Ed


----------



## wmschultz

Richard Chalk said:


> If you click on the "buy" link, and follow it through, the equipment page shows the Hughes.....what a surprise!!


But what is weird is that it says:

DIRECTV hardware, programming and DVR service available separately. DVR service activation required. To access DIRECTV HD programming, a five LNB Multi-Satellite Dish and HD television equipment are also required.

They sure are screwing the pooch when it comes to quality on their website. I have
already sent them an email complaining of the slowness and other quirkiness with 
this new, "improved" flash version of their website.


----------



## ebonovic

Ed Dixon said:


> It appears that DTV has two related products where the update/avail dates are slipping. One is the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10-250. The other is the availability of the newer HR20 model. Both had rumors for the first week of July, and both missed those dates.
> 
> It just seems like there might be a relationship here somehow. Is it possible that something required for the new HR20 requites a software change in the older HR10-250 models to retain all their features???
> 
> Ed


The two are not releated.

Missing "rumored" dates... They where just that rumored dates...
The latest most "confirmable" rumor that I have, is an August 2006 "commercial introduction"... I had heard Q2/Q3 back at the time of CES... but all the other dates... they where just that .... rumors.

The only "official" date I have seen, is Fall 2006 (off the email I was sent last week)

As for the 6.3 update for the HR10.... I can seen anything that would need to be changed in it, for the HR20 to work... unless they are changing the guide data, but that would require updates to all the DVR units (not just those two)


----------



## newsposter

Greencat said:


> Do you have a large screen HD TV? If so I think it's worth it. Especially if you can get OTA HD. Watching sports on a big screen in SD sucks.


in addition, you will likely watch stuff (even your local pbs HD if you get it) that you never watched before just to see the beauty. I love the desert and travel stuff on pbs. Heck, even a concert of Garbage was pretty good last week


----------



## gnut

wmschultz said:


> But what is weird is that it says:
> 
> DIRECTV hardware, programming and DVR service available separately. DVR service activation required. To access DIRECTV HD programming, a five LNB Multi-Satellite Dish and HD television equipment are also required.
> 
> Do you need the five LNB to get HD!


----------



## ebonovic

Not with an HR10-250 (at least for right now)

You need the 5LNB if you want to use the next generation of HD equipment from DirecTV to it's fullest. In time SAT provided HD material, will only be available in MPEG-4, and primarily on the two new sat orbits that the 5LNB can only see.

So today:
No, you can get the HD package via the 3LNB
Tommorow:
Most likely, yes you will need the 5LNB

OTA signals are not determined by the # of LNB's you have on your dish, so it doesn't change anything with regards to your OTA


----------



## SpankyInChicago

newsposter said:


> why will it be moot? I didnt think the broadcasters had to switch to HD, just digital, so people may still need antennas to get the HD stuff depending on area.
> 
> Or will everything be mandated HD...seeking info here.


In law, the requirement is to broadcast a digital ATSC signal. I think there are 18 flavors of ATSC. Of those 18 flavors, 2 are considered HD.

In practice, most stations are choosing to broadcast either in 720p or 1080i, which are, of course, HD resolution. Now, there is no requirement that the source content be captured in 720p or 1080i. And, obviously, for most of the "legacy" content, it was recorded at (or telecined to) 480i. So, in 2009 you will see the vast majority of OTA stations broadcasting in either 720p or 1080i. But the amount of actual HD content will vary widely, and the content that isn't HD will be upconverted to 720p or 1080i for broadcast.

Some PBS stations are doing things a little differently. In Chicago, WTTW broadcasts on frequency 47 and offers subchannels 11-1, 11-2, and 11-3. 11-1 is a 720p downconvert of the 1080i national PBS feed. 11-2 is a *digital* 480i simulcast of their analog 480i content on frequency 11. And 11-3 is *digital* 480i feed of the "Create" network. Who knows what their plans are when 2009 rolls around, but the two 480i subs they run now are pretty unwatchable. If I want to watch something on the main analog station, I record it from the DirecTV feed even though I do have the option of recording the 480i digital simulcast on 11-2. Amazingly enough, DirecTV's digital conversion of the analog frequency is better than WTTW's digital OTA conversion.

And, AFAIK, the 2009 mandate only applies to OTA stations. Cable networks, again AFAIK, have no requirement to go digital.


----------



## Adam1115

newsposter said:


> why will it be moot? I didnt think the broadcasters had to switch to HD, just digital, so people may still need antennas to get the HD stuff depending on area.
> 
> Or will everything be mandated HD...seeking info here.


HD vs. Digital have nothing to do with it.

In Denver, some groups have blocked the construction of a new tower to deliver digital TV at the same time as the current analog.

If they continue to be successful, Denver will continue to receive low power Digital TV until 2009 when they switch their analog towers to digital.


----------



## jsarich

Does anyone have the original text of the announcemnet of the upgrade?

Does anyone know what is contained within this update, or is everyone speculating?

Any concrete featureset would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ebonovic

There is a link a few pages back to an archived version of the announcements.

No one has a concrete featureset, as one hasn't been announced yet (featureset that is)

The speculations are that basically it will be the same as 6.1/6.2 with the necessary HD hooks. (So basically better performance and folders)


----------



## Lee L

Earl, stop lying. We all know you are part of the vast D* consipracy to put info on their website just to sike (phsych) us out.  You recently changed jobs. How do we know you did not go to work for NDS? You haven't denied it.  Have you stopped beating your wife, yes or no!


----------



## ebonovic

Yes, I changed jobs... but I am still on this side of the "pond".. 
Stopped beating my wife.... I would have to start first, before I could stop.. 


I know... I am just a DirecTV shill... (if that is the case why haven't I been upgraded to Titanium ? )


----------



## Steeldog

ebonovic said:


> Not with an HR10-250 (at least for right now)
> 
> You need the 5LNB if you want to use the next generation of HD equipment from DirecTV to it's fullest. In time SAT provided HD material, will only be available in MPEG-4, and primarily on the two new sat orbits that the 5LNB can only see.
> 
> So today:
> No, you can get the HD package via the 3LNB
> Tommorow:
> Most likely, yes you will need the 5LNB
> 
> OTA signals are not determined by the # of LNB's you have on your dish, so it doesn't change anything with regards to your OTA


So how many dedicated lines would I need going into my house? Right now I have 2 didicated lines coming into my house that leads to a smartbox/4x8 multiswitch. With the new equipment, how many more lines would I need coming into the house (that lead to my smartbox)?


----------



## dswallow

ebonovic said:


> (if that is the case why haven't I been upgraded to Titanium ? )


Because you're not a very good shill?


----------



## ebonovic

You really should have 4 lines going from your 3LNB to your 4x8 multiswitch
If you are planning to see the HD content

The 5LNB is only 4lines as well, but will require and updated multiswitch


----------



## Steeldog

Tonedeaf said:


> You would need 4 lines coming in from the dish and a new multiswitch.


So I would need 4 lines and a how big of a multiswitch? I just don't think I could go that route. Since dropping more lines would require trying to drop lines down a barrior wall to the box outside (so I could fully utilize the smartbox).

Is there anyway to use my current setup but have them just go through the wall where my HDTV is downstairs?


----------



## dswallow

ebonovic said:


> You really should have 4 lines going from your 3LNB to your 4x8 multiswitch
> If you are planning to see the HD content
> 
> The 5LNB is only 4lines as well, but will require and updated multiswitch


And it'd be good to always mention a 5th line for an OTA antenna, too, since that can no longer be diplexed over one of the existing 4 lines without sacrificing access to some Ka-band frequencies.


----------



## Steeldog

dswallow said:


> And it'd be good to always mention a 5th line for an OTA antenna, too, since that can no longer be diplexed over one of the existing 4 lines without sacrificing access to some Ka-band frequencies.


What is carried on Ka-band frequencies?


----------



## dswallow

Steeldog said:


> What is carried on Ka-band frequencies?


All the new MPEG-4 HD content including HD locals (except for NY/LA for now) and the recently announced HD regional sports networks, and eventually some/most/all national HD content once the next 2 satellites are launched and become operational in 2007.


----------



## Steeldog

dswallow said:


> All the new MPEG-4 HD content including HD locals (except for NY/LA for now) and the recently announced HD regional sports networks, and eventually some/most/all national HD content once the next 2 satellites are launched and become operational in 2007.


So it sounds like my smartbox is basically useless now since I have 2 lines coming into it from the outside and I basically can't go down a barrier wall to drop 2 or 3 more. I just don't know what I can do now. I don't know if there is anyway that I can continue to use my smartbox somehow and possibly have them go through the wall downstairs to go directly to the HDTV BOX downstairs for any needed additional lines?!?!?


----------



## rminsk

ebonovic said:


> As for the 6.3 update for the HR10.... I can seen anything that would need to be changed in it, for the HR20 to work... unless they are changing the guide data, but that would require updates to all the DVR units (not just those two)


That would actually require an update for all DirecTV receivers.


----------



## mx6bfast

Who needs the speed of 6.x? My HDTivo got stuck at an hour changeover and I had to uplug it. Since then it's down to like 20 seconds to start a recording, 30 to go to D* central.


----------



## altan

Any chance 6.3 doesn't need a phone line (other than to call in report PPV purchases, which I never do)?

It almost certainly does, I suspect, since TivoCo wants to get your usage info and offer you those wonderful suggestions.

Just thought I'd ask since I was planning to run a line to my Tivo... and if 6.3 doesn't need it, I wouldn't bother

... Altan

(Yes, I know 3.1.5 doesn't really need it either --- but you get nag messages)


----------



## ebonovic

The chances of it changing from what the current software requires it.... 

99.9% that it won't change... you will still need it for PPV, and to avoid the NAG screen without hacking.

But until it comes out... it won't be definative.


----------



## rminsk

altan said:


> Any chance 6.3 doesn't need a phone line (other than to call in report PPV purchases, which I never do)?
> 
> It almost certainly does, I suspect, since TivoCo wants to get your usage info and offer you those wonderful suggestions.
> 
> Just thought I'd ask since I was planning to run a line to my Tivo... and if 6.3 doesn't need it, I wouldn't bother
> 
> ... Altan
> 
> (Yes, I know 3.1.5 doesn't really need it either --- but you get nag messages)


The TiVo has always reported back anonymous viewing information since 2.5.1. 6.3 will behave just like all the other releases. After about a month you will receive a daily nag message.


----------



## Redux

dswallow said:


> Because you're not a very good shill?


What you want in an advocate is the undauntable ability to make your case, with sincerity, cheerfulness and enthusiasm; in a completely ingratiating manner that arouses only and smiles and appreciation in response no matter how that case compares with reality. Obviously you'd like to encourage the amateur fathful rather than professionals in certain environments, but if I were running him, I'd give him the titanium in an instant, assuming I could maintain plausible deniabilty.

DirecTV gives us the best of all possible DVR worlds with the R15, and they are gradually making their way out of the Tivo mess to give us the best of all possible worlds in HiDef DVR. I'm long since convinced.


----------



## Smuuth

Redux said:


> DirecTV gives us the best of all possible DVR worlds with the R15, and they are gradually making their way out of the Tivo mess to give us the best of all possible worlds in HiDef DVR. I'm long since convinced.


_Snark_


----------



## Route66-HDTV

Maybe comments like this will get you Titanium  - or a brown nose



Redux said:


> What you want in an advocate is the undauntable ability to make your case, with sincerity, cheerfulness and enthusiasm; in a completely ingratiating manner that arouses only and smiles and appreciation in response no matter how that case compares with reality. Obviously you'd like to encourage the amateur fathful rather than professionals in certain environments, but if I were running him, I'd give him the titanium in an instant, assuming I could maintain plausible deniabilty.
> 
> DirecTV gives us the best of all possible DVR worlds with the R15, and they are gradually making their way out of the Tivo mess to give us the best of all possible worlds in HiDef DVR. I'm long since convinced.


----------



## PJO1966

Route66-HDTV said:


> Maybe comments like this will get you Titanium  - or a brown nose


Or a Pinnocchio nose.


----------



## dswallow

PJO1966 said:


> Or a Pinnocchio nose.


You realize that's not mutually exclusive with a brown nose, right?


----------



## PJO1966

dswallow said:


> You realize that's not mutually exclusive with a brown nose, right?


----------



## Bananfish

Steeldog said:


> So it sounds like my smartbox is basically useless now since I have 2 lines coming into it from the outside and I basically can't go down a barrier wall to drop 2 or 3 more. I just don't know what I can do now. I don't know if there is anyway that I can continue to use my smartbox somehow and possibly have them go through the wall downstairs to go directly to the HDTV BOX downstairs for any needed additional lines?!?!?


Have you considered tearing your house down and starting over?


----------



## Budget_HT

Redux said:


> ...DirecTV gives us the best of all possible DVR worlds with the R15, and they are gradually making their way out of the Tivo mess to give us the best of all possible worlds in HiDef DVR. I'm long since convinced.


I would like to hear why you believe this is true, because, IMHO, the NDS/DirecTV attempts at DVR products and services show little promise of ever catching up with TiVo reliability and usability.


----------



## AstroDad

Budget_HT said:


> I would like to hear why you believe this is true, because, IMHO, the NDS/DirecTV attempts at DVR products and services show little promise of ever catching up with TiVo reliability and usability.


His tounge was planted firmly in his cheek


----------



## rttrek

Steeldog said:


> So it sounds like my smartbox is basically useless now since I have 2 lines coming into it from the outside and I basically can't go down a barrier wall to drop 2 or 3 more. I just don't know what I can do now. I don't know if there is anyway that I can continue to use my smartbox somehow and possibly have them go through the wall downstairs to go directly to the HDTV BOX downstairs for any needed additional lines?!?!?


I didn't catch your entire setup, but one DVR only needs two satellite cables. You need 4 between the multiswitch and the dish.

So, put your multiswitch outside, or use a 3LNB dish with a built-in multiswitch.

Uh, what's a "smartbox"?


----------



## rminsk

Redux said:


> DirecTV gives us the best of all possible DVR worlds with the R15, and they are gradually making their way out of the Tivo mess to give us the best of all possible worlds in HiDef DVR. I'm long since convinced.


The DirecTiVo from day one has been more stable and reliable than the R15 has been after a year. The only thing that comes to mind is "The road to hell is paved with good intentions." What is this "TiVo mess" you are refering too?


----------



## Budget_HT

AstroDad said:


> His tounge was planted firmly in his cheek


I guess I am just a little too slow tonight.

I guess I need to retire from work, AGAIN. But then I could maybe not afford all of these toys.


----------



## WhyMe

This might be a stupid question but if my zippered drive gets the update and no phone call to load it, then I put my original drive back in will it also get the update or somehow will it know its the same machine and not download it. Thanks


----------



## rminsk

WhyMe said:


> This might be a stupid question but if my zippered drive gets the update and no phone call to load it, then I put my original drive back in will it also get the update or somehow will it know its the same machine and not download it. Thanks


When the DirecTiVo makes the "TiVo" phone call it looks up in a database by RID what version of the software it is suppose to be running. If it is running a different version it will first check the slices downloaded from the satellite to see if it can find the version it is suppose to be running. If it finds the correct version it will install it. If it does not find the correct version it will download the software release over the phone and then install it.

The slices downloaded from the satellite is the nightly "updating service" 2 am download. DirecTV will only send out the software slices for a few days but the DirecTiVo will cache them.


----------



## cheer

WhyMe said:


> This might be a stupid question but if my zippered drive gets the update and no phone call to load it, then I put my original drive back in will it also get the update or somehow will it know its the same machine and not download it. Thanks


To further clarify...if you put your original drive back in it will also get the update, though you might have to force a daily call if you miss the "mass blast" via sat. (You need the call to trigger the install anyway unless you do it manually.)


----------



## itzme

I'm just curious.... CodeSpy, you started this thread, can you tell us how you came about the update URL in the first place. If it was from another thread, do you know how they came across the news of the software update? Thanks


----------



## jfh3

Adam1115 said:


> I'm 30 miles from downtown and get all of my digital local OTA with an attic mount antenna. No massive antenna 'rig'.
> 
> Also, so what? In 2009 it will be a moot point...


Never mind.

The original point was a simple one, which you apparently don't understand, though you seem to think it's OK that most of Colorado won't be able to get HD OTA signals reasonably and reliably until 2009.


----------



## jfh3

If/when the 6.3 code is released, if I hook up a currently-unsubbed HR10-250, will it receive/cache/activate the 6.3 code on the hard drive? Or will I have to sub that box first?


----------



## Redux

AstroDad said:


> His tounge was planted firmly in his cheek


Sir, how could you say that?

I was being totally candide with you.


----------



## newsposter

itzme said:


> I'm just curious.... CodeSpy, you started this thread, can you tell us how you came about the update URL in the first place. If it was from another thread, do you know how they came across the news of the software update? Thanks


He knows someone higher up on the chain than earl does


----------



## ebonovic

newsposter said:


> He knows someone higher up on the chain than earl does


If that is the case.... DANG!!!!!!!! He knows some people....


----------



## jmorgis

itzme said:


> I'm just curious.... CodeSpy, you started this thread, can you tell us how you came about the update URL in the first place. If it was from another thread, do you know how they came across the news of the software update? Thanks


Yes, this would get to the source. How did he first find out? I still think this is a hoax. Where did he get the link

John


----------



## Route66-HDTV

I for one am standing by waiting for this update. I do not see anyone hacking the D* site just to create a hoax like this


----------



## Wilhite

Route66-HDTV said:


> I for one am standing by waiting for this update. I do not see anyone hacking the D* site just to create a hoax like this


There's still a reference to it sitting out on the D* site. If someone hacked into their site and put up a hoax, I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that instead of changing the page when they found the hack/hoax, D* would have removed it completely.

Now - as to whether D* put it up there "for potential future use" and they don't have an update ready and don't have any intention of releasing one, that's still up in the air. However, once again, if it was there and someone found it and released that info to the general public, you would have to think that D* would have removed it so that there wouldn't be any potential for confusion.

My take on the matter (FWIW) - I believe Earl. It's coming and will be here "soon".


----------



## newsposter

ebonovic said:


> If that is the case.... DANG!!!!!!!! He knows some people....


watch discovery...always someone higher on the food chain....


----------



## Cudahy

Didn't they say it would be out "soon" over a year ago?


----------



## gruxx

I thought Codespy's original post was after a post to the HDTIVO yahoo group, but I checked my email for the 6.3 posting to that group:



> From: captain_video2 <[email protected]>
> Reply-To: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Jul 8, 2006 6:31 PM
> Subject: [hdtivo] 6.3 being rolled out for HDTivos
> 
> Get the details here:
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


I've seen it posted here first, before the 6.3 threads on AVS, satguys, and ddb forums.

And I too was witness to the original 6.3 upgrade page on the D* website.

And I also cried in happiness when I read that folders and "press info for more" were coming to the HR10.

And I cried in sadness when the original 6.3 page was gone.


----------



## cheer

Cudahy said:


> Didn't they say it would be out "soon" over a year ago?


Not that I'm aware of. In fact, I don't recall DirecTV officially saying anything about a delivery date.


----------



## Adam1115

jfh3 said:


> Never mind.
> 
> The original point was a simple one, which you apparently don't understand, though you seem to think it's OK that most of Colorado won't be able to get HD OTA signals reasonably and reliably until 2009.


No, I don't think it's ok, but it's reality.

My point is that most people are goinig to be able to get OTA Digital TV, regardless of this unique situation in Denver.

In fact DirecTV is helping the situation in Denver by not delivering on their mpeg4 DVR and HD-LIL... (Otherwise these groups would argue they we should just be happy with satellite's inferior HD-LIL...)


----------



## rminsk

Cudahy said:


> Didn't they say it would be out "soon" over a year ago?


DirecTV has never announced the release of software or given a date. It just sort of happens time to time.


----------



## jamieh1

I talked to a advanced HDDVR tech and she told me that they got a memo saying 6.3 would roll out over the next few weeks.


----------



## ebonovic

"soon" is such a great word..


----------



## etsolow

I've made more daily calls in the last 3 days than I did in the whole year before that!!


----------



## Route66-HDTV

Maybe you should wait until the first person on this thread reports getting the new version. Plus it will be coming from the Sat not the phone line at first ...



etsolow said:


> I've made more daily calls in the last 3 days than I did in the whole year before that!!


----------



## Route66-HDTV

I also made a call like this. I was told 6.3 is coming but that no time frame was available



jamielee said:


> I talked to a advanced HDDVR tech and she told me that they got a memo saying 6.3 would roll out over the next few weeks.


----------



## pendragn

Awesome news. Looks like it's time to wire up that phone jack.

tk


----------



## willardcpa

Route66-HDTV said:


> Maybe you should wait until the first person on this thread reports getting the new version. Plus it will be coming from the Sat not the phone line at first ...


But it takes the phone call for the box to "install" the update.  
But of course, not just any phone call. It has to be the one where DTV "authorizes" the box to install the update.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

rminsk said:


> DirecTV has never announced the release of software or given a date. It just sort of happens time to time.


Not entirely true.

With Series I units bought prior to activation of the second tuner back in 2001, DirecTV went out of their way to announce that the update would be available by "the end of the summer." And they stuck to their word.


----------



## etsolow

willardcpa said:


> But it takes the phone call for the box to "install" the update.


Yeah, what he said. The actual bits are downloaded from the satellite, but without the authorization phone call they'll never get installed!


----------



## rminsk

SpankyInChicago said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> With Series I units bought prior to activation of the second tuner back in 2001, DirecTV went out of their way to announce that the update would be available by "the end of the summer." And they stuck to their word.


That was before DirecTV controlled the boxes. TiVo announced the software 2.5.2 would enable the second tuner.


----------



## codespy

itzme said:


> I'm just curious.... CodeSpy, you started this thread, can you tell us how you came about the update URL in the first place. If it was from another thread, do you know how they came across the news of the software update? Thanks


Every couple weeks or so, I would type in --www.directv.com/dvr6Xupgrade. With X being a value between 0 and 9. We know there is a good link for /dvr35upgrade and /dvr62upgrade, and I figured when the update is rolled out, there would already have been a webpage regarding the update like just happened recently for the 3.5 on the S1 boxes.

After the 4th of July vacation, I gave it a try and did not get the-'Page cannot be found' nag like usual, but viola!, a page with something on it. I did not receive notice from any other group or organization.


----------



## ilkevinli

You my friend are a smart man.

That explains why it was probably pulled. DTV probably set the page up for when they were going to start the rollout of the software and when they saw that someone had the link, they removed it.



codespy said:


> Every couple weeks or so, I would type in --www.directv.com/dvr6Xupgrade. With X being a value between 0 and 9. We know there is a good link for /dvr35upgrade and /dvr62upgrade, and I figured when the update is rolled out, there would already have been a webpage regarding the update like just happened recently for the 3.5 on the S1 boxes.
> 
> After the 4th of July vacation, I gave it a try and did not get the-'Page cannot be found' nag like usual, but viola!, a page with something on it. I did not receive notice from any other group or organization.


----------



## CrazyKen

Three questions regarding this update on the HR10-250:

1. Will this speed up the on-screen program guide? Mine is terribly, wait... unbarably slow?
2. Will this enable the USB ports so we can attach a USB-based network adapter?
3. Will we get TiVo2Go functionality?

- Ken


----------



## tbb1226

1. Maybe (probably)
2. No
3. No


----------



## AbMagFab

Folks, it's not happening any time soon. Didn't the other thread kill your motivation enough? Don't you have other things to do than hope for something that's, at best, months away?

Just because it's beta tested means nothing. Just because there was a page up for an hour means nothing.


----------



## dswallow

AbMagFab said:


> Folks, it's not happening any time soon. Didn't the other thread kill your motivation enough? Don't you have other things to do than hope for something that's, at best, months away?
> 
> Just because it's beta tested means nothing. Just because there was a page up for an hour means nothing.


Just because you say it isn't happening anytime soon means nothing.


----------



## pdawg17

AbMagFab said:


> Folks, it's not happening any time soon. Didn't the other thread kill your motivation enough? Don't you have other things to do than hope for something that's, at best, months away?
> 
> Just because it's beta tested means nothing. Just because there was a page up for an hour means nothing.


"At best, months away"? What inside information do you have? And we don't need a daily reminder from you about how flaky D* is...


----------



## fjwagner

I called today and spent half an hour on the phone and none of the reps had any information available to confirm that 6.3 was in the pipe. Does not sound imminent to me.


----------



## cheer

fjwagner said:


> I called today and spent half an hour on the phone and none of the reps had any information available to confirm that 6.3 was in the pipe. Does not sound imminent to me.


Sigh.

As has been said roughly eighty-seven billion times, CSRs know nothing. Call back once a day for the next week and listen to all the different answers you get.


----------



## tbb1226

fjwagner said:


> I called today and spent half an hour on the phone and none of the reps had any information available to confirm that 6.3 was in the pipe.


The only thing we've learned from this post is that fjwagner has too much extra time on his hands. 

Why on earth would anyone waste half an hour of their life in this way?


----------



## pesos

tbb1226 said:


> The only thing we've learned from this post is that fjwagner has too much extra time on his hands.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone waste half an hour of their life in this way?


why do people watch pro wrestling?


----------



## PixelFreak

pesos said:


> why do people watch pro wrestling?


Well played, butler...well played.


----------



## etsolow

Here's my response from DirecTV:



> Thanks for asking about the 6.3 DVR upgrade. Any proposed new equipment or enhancements to current equipment is subject to change until a formal announcement is made, so I don't have any information that I can share with you right now. I have, however, forwarded your email on to our management so that they can have a record of your request.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.


----------



## drew2k

etsolow said:


> Here's my response from DirecTV:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking about the 6.3 DVR upgrade. Any proposed new equipment or enhancements to current equipment is subject to change until a formal announcement is made, so I don't have any information that I can share with you right now. I have, however, forwarded your email on to our management so that they can have a record of your request.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
Click to expand...

Did the email agents get a new headwriter for their scripts? That's one of the most logical and forthright canned responses I've ever seen from DirecTV. They should be repeating the second sentence to every customer, because it's so much better than when the response simply says "We don't know."

I also like the last part, about forwarding the request. Whether or not management does something with them, kind of good to hear someone may be counting the request.


----------



## rminsk

fjwagner said:


> I called today and spent half an hour on the phone and none of the reps had any information available to confirm that 6.3 was in the pipe. Does not sound imminent to me.


The CSR usually are the last to know. Some of them don't even know about it till after the rollout is completely finished.


----------



## drfence

I was worried about hacking my tivo once I heard the beginning of this thread. But after seeing that the updates won't be much of an improvement. I might as well just hack this bad boy ... those improvements are much better


----------



## jfh3

Adam1115 said:


> In fact DirecTV is helping the situation in Denver by not delivering on their mpeg4 DVR and HD-LIL... (Otherwise these groups would argue they we should just be happy with satellite's inferior HD-LIL...)


Fair enough


----------



## Tonedeaf

stephemr said:


> I was worried about hacking my tivo once I heard the beginning of this thread. But after seeing that the updates won't be much of an improvement. I might as well just hack this bad boy ... those improvements are much better


Hmmm, folders or no folders, That is the question.


----------



## AbMagFab

pdawg17 said:


> "At best, months away"? What inside information do you have? And we don't need a daily reminder from you about how flaky D* is...


The past is the best predictor of the future. Learn, my friend.


----------



## pdawg17

AbMagFab said:


> The past is the best predictor of the future. Learn, my friend.


Thank you for your words of truth, Sensei...Earl is filling my mind with forbidden thoughts...my apologies...


----------



## rminsk

AbMagFab said:


> The past is the best predictor of the future. Learn, my friend.


When has DirecTV announced a software release early in the past?


----------



## fjwagner

tbb1226 said:


> The only thing we've learned from this post is that fjwagner has too much extra time on his hands.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone waste half an hour of their life in this way?


The same reason that there are almost 500 replies to this post in a short period of time!!!!! Plus, was trying to get the facts on the RSNa HD baseball broadcasts that just started. Not going to upgrade to LNB5 though.


----------



## newsposter

people live to *****....it is a pretty fun way of passing the time sometime..here i go:

hey when's 6.3 coming out

why dont have a mpeg4 recorder yet..it's a pain setting up my camera in front of my tv every night and editing commercials on my vcr

have you gotten the new slimline dish yet?

is the hdtivo still free today?...can i diplex into 5lnb if i only use the hdtivo with it?


----------



## tfederov

newsposter said:


> people live to *****....it is a pretty fun way of passing the time sometime..here i go:
> 
> hey when's 6.3 coming out
> 
> why dont have a mpeg4 recorder yet..it's a pain setting up my camera in front of my tv every night and editing commercials on my vcr
> 
> have you gotten the new slimline dish yet?
> 
> is the hdtivo still free today?...can i diplex into 5lnb if i only use the hdtivo with it?


You forgot about "What does the Window button do?"


----------



## Lee L

Codespy, that is pretty funny. This is similar to when they commented out the info about the HD pack a couple of years ago. When will web admins learn that you just can;t put stuff up and "hide it" until the time comes?


----------



## newsposter

tfederov said:


> You forgot about "What does the Window button do?"


better yet..what is the window button? (i had T60 and got a universal when i got HDtivos so truly dont know what you mean)


----------



## phox_mulder

newsposter said:


> better yet..what is the window button? (i had T60 and got a universal when i got HDtivos so truly dont know what you mean)












Upper left side

phox


----------



## mx6bfast

tfederov said:


> You forgot about "What does the Window button do?"


I don't know if I've ever used it. What does it do?


----------



## phox_mulder

I don't even remember if it elicits a "bong" from the TiVo.

Maybe I'll have to find it and check.


phox


----------



## Jimbo713

The "window" button changes the picture's aspect ratio.


----------



## phox_mulder

Oh ya.

I've only recorded High Definition wide screen content on my HR10-250,
so the button never did anything.

Switched to the Harmony 880 and didn't even bother mapping it, since it wouldn't ever work in my situation.


phox


----------



## newsposter

so if i go home and look ...there are window buttons on the peanut!!! wow...

only time i ever use it is to use thumbs up for SORT because my universal doesn't have enuf buttons

i'll have to test my wife tonight and see if she's ever seen it lol


----------



## Route66-HDTV

On my remote it is labled "Aspect" I use it to force my HD TIVO to full screen on all content - This protects my Plasma from posible burnin of a 4:3 image


----------



## Mr. Bill

Now that we have solved every Aspect on the Windows of life, can anyone tell me more about 6.3?



Not!


----------



## jacobms1

It is labeled 'ratio' on my remote.


----------



## webini

"Ratio" on my remote as well.


----------



## fjwagner

Labeled "push me" on mine.


----------



## phox_mulder

Just checked my original remotes.

Ratio on the HR10-250 remote.

Window on the R10 remote.

TV Power on the SA TiVo remote.
(it has a "window" button though, down where "list" is on the other two, right above Thumbs Down)


I guess we need something to talk about since 6.3 is a hoax and all.  


phox


----------



## newsposter

it says ratio...i hate being lied to.....no 6.3 for you


----------



## FlugPoP

phox_mulder said:


> Just checked my original remotes.
> 
> Ratio on the HR10-250 remote.
> 
> Window on the R10 remote.
> 
> TV Power on the SA TiVo remote.
> (it has a "window" button though, down where "list" is on the other two, right above Thumbs Down)
> 
> I guess we need something to talk about since 6.3 is a hoax and all.
> 
> phox


I have the same thing


----------



## 94SupraTT

This is awesome news. I never thought they would update the HD Tivo because of the rollout of their own HD-DVR. Kudos to D* for proving me wrong. :up:


----------



## jmet

94SupraTT said:


> This is awesome news. I never thought they would update the HD Tivo because of the rollout of their own HD-DVR. Kudos to D* for proving me wrong. :up:


Except they havent yet, and frankly I am one of the ones on the verge of moving because of it.


----------



## DVRaholic

I predict July 25th we will start to see people get the 6.3 update

But im only guessing and Praying, while keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## MoInSTL

DVRaholic said:


> I predict July 25th we will start to see people get the 6.3 update
> 
> But im only guessing and Praying, while keeping fingers crossed!!


Okay, I'll bite. Why the 25th?


----------



## Runch Machine

DVRaholic said:


> I predict July 25th we will start to see people get the 6.3 update
> 
> But im only guessing and Praying, while keeping fingers crossed!!


Will all due respect, why do you (or anyone) post this kind of opinion? As you say, you have nothing to base it on. I'd rather see info from people that have something to base their information on.


----------



## Adam1115

Runch Machine said:


> Will all due respect, why do you (or anyone) post this kind of opinion? As you say, you have nothing to base it on. I'd rather see info from people that have something to base their information on.


What's wrong with baseless opinions?

Without them I don't think this forum would exist!!


----------



## bigcat400

I'll shoot for August 30 @ midnight



DVRaholic said:


> I predict July 25th we will start to see people get the 6.3 update
> 
> But im only guessing and Praying, while keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## joetoronto

Adam1115 said:


> What's wrong with baseless opinions?
> 
> Without them I don't think this forum would exist!!


here here! :up:


----------



## newsposter

poll..or pool?


----------



## Brewer4

94SupraTT said:


> This is awesome news. I never thought they would update the HD Tivo because of the rollout of their own HD-DVR. Kudos to D* for proving me wrong. :up:


They havent done anything yet!!  But if it becomes reality it is really good news. I like my HD Tivos and I love the folder option. I plan on keeping 1 HD Tivo until they completely shut off everything in MPEG2 HD. And maybe then, I will still keep it since it does do OTA HD and lots and lots of SD programs.


----------



## phox_mulder

DVRaholic-
Join Date: Mar 2004
Location: Yonkers New York said:


> I predict July 25th we will start to see people get the 6.3 update
> 
> But im only guessing and Praying, while keeping fingers crossed!!





MoInSTL said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why the 25th?


24th is a Holiday here in Utah, everything is closed.

DVRaholic, even though currently located in New York, has fond memories of Utah,
and celebrates "Pioneer Day" proudly. 

25th sounds good to me.

phox


----------



## MarcusInMD

DirecTV employees are reading this thread and laughing at everyone. Saying to each other. "We got em again!!", "boy are they dumb!!!"

<sigh>


----------



## Wolffpack

MarcusInMD said:


> DirecTV employees are reading this thread and laughing at everyone. Saying to each other. "We got em again!!", "boy are they dumb!!!"
> 
> <sigh>


It's more than just DTV employees that are doing that!


----------



## mikeny

I think you're probably kidding about July 25th but in any case I don't believe it'll be "soon" because they took down the announcement page. .


----------



## chrishiatt1973

ebonovic said:


> Guess I can now talk about it in more detail...


sure


----------



## chrishiatt1973

SpankyInChicago said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> With Series I units bought prior to activation of the second tuner back in 2001, DirecTV went out of their way to announce that the update would be available by "the end of the summer." And they stuck to their word.


YEAH, but since rupert took over, they never stick to any time frame they claim


----------



## joetoronto

chrishiatt1973 said:


> YEAH, but since rupert took over, they never stick to any time frame they claim


actually, i think that since rupert took over, they've been more careful on what they announce, making sure everything is set first.

i think your confusing our speculation with what directv states.


----------



## DVRaholic

codespy said:


> Upgrade is officially coming..........
> 
> ENJOY.......FINALLY....
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


Codespy How did you Find this page about 6.3 ???

Im wondering because Im getting concerned since they have not put it back up yet!! 

PS Im still sticking with my July 25th prediction.... (keeping Fingers Crossed)


----------



## tbb1226

DVRaholic said:


> Codespy How did you Find this page about 6.3 ???


Asked and answered already.


----------



## johnlips

The 6.3 update will begin on 07/30/2006.
(A little bird told me so)


----------



## gruxx

that's funny, my little bird said September 31.

Wait, no, now it says November 31.

Now it says February 31.

Well, I'm sure we'll all have the 6.3 folders and "info for more" by Smarch 1st.

What, those dates don't appear on a calendar?

_It's a subtle way of saying that D* doesn't have the 6.3 upgrade on any calendar._

at least the folders will keep me warm and dry from that lousy smarch weather.


----------



## kbohip

Ugh! Every couple of weeks I'm checking this forum to see where this mythical release is at, and every couple of weeks it seems there's a new thread with the definitive answer as to when it's coming. I get all excited and get to the end where it turns out it wasn't true . This could actually be a form of torture I think.


----------



## ScoHo

Maybe this is a stupid question...but assuming this 6.3 upgrade even exists, how do we know it's for the HR10-250? I don't remember seeing anything on the webpage mentioning a specific model.


----------



## Adam1115

ScoHo said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question...but assuming this 6.3 upgrade even exists, how do we know it's for the HR10-250? I don't remember seeing anything on the webpage mentioning a specific model.


Well, no it didn't SPECIFICALLY say HR10-250, it referred to your "DIRECTV HD-DVR".. Unless you know of another TiVo powered HD DVR DirecTV has out there...

http://www.gammaquad.com/63/


----------



## Adam1115

drew2k said:


> There's speculation here that this is one of the reasons the page came down - to clean it up and remove inconsistencies.


Their must be a LOT of inconsistencies!! Still down!!


----------



## mattdb

Well it is in the google cache


----------



## aclure

I just called to cancel Sunday Ticket and got:

Free HD DVR (no shipping chg)
6 mos HBO
and Superfan

All installed free of charge.


----------



## Howie

aclure said:


> I just called to cancel Sunday Ticket and got:
> 
> Free HD DVR (no shipping chg)
> 6 mos HBO
> and Superfan
> 
> All installed free of charge.


Dang. I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## clorox

AbMagFab said:


> The past is the best predictor of the future. Learn, my friend.


Past performance is not indicative of future results.


----------



## Iceblade

Lather. Rinse. Repeat.

Keep off Grass,
Jeff


----------



## newsposter

why are there instructions on the sides of water bottles?


----------



## SpankyInChicago

mattdb said:


> Well it is in the google cache


Nice. I checked last week and it wasn't in Google's cache at that point.

But the old content is slowly being phased out of Google's cache and being replaced with the current content.

Check here:

http://72.14.203.104/search?hl=en&l...TVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

72.14.209.104 (your link) has the old content.
72.14.203.104 (my link) has the new content.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

mattdb said:


> Well it is in the google cache


Here is a cache of Google's cache before Google's cache disappears:

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/63.htm


----------



## Morris Herman

Adam1115 said:


> Well, no it didn't SPECIFICALLY say HR10-250, it referred to your "DIRECTV HD-DVR".. Unless you know of another TiVo powered HD DVR DirecTV has out there...
> 
> http://www.gammaquad.com/63/


The attached URL page does not say HD DVR. It just says DirecTV DVR.


----------



## slocko

How long must we wait before it becomes release 6.4?


----------



## mattdb

And I quote from the page

"The 6.3 software upgrade will roll out over a period of several weeks. Customers with more than one DIRECTV HD DVR may receive their upgrades at different times for each receiver. We appreciate your patience while we deliver these new and improved features to eligible DIRECTV HD DVR customers nationwide"


----------



## Morris Herman

mattdb said:


> And I quote from the page
> 
> "The 6.3 software upgrade will roll out over a period of several weeks. Customers with more than one DIRECTV HD DVR may receive their upgrades at different times for each receiver. We appreciate your patience while we deliver these new and improved features to eligible DIRECTV HD DVR customers nationwide"


I stand corrected.


----------



## twodogs2

Morris Herman said:


> The attached URL page does not say HD DVR. It just says DirecTV DVR.


It clearly states:
Will I be charged for this upgrade?
No. We're upgrading your DIRECTV HD DVR as part of your normal DIRECTV® DVR with TiVo® service at no additional cost.

Note: HD DVR, I only know of one...


----------



## JaserLet

johnlips said:


> The 6.3 update will begin on 07/30/2006.
> (A little bird told me so)


Doubtful. 7/30 is a Sunday. Methinks D* would start the rollout on a weekday so they can be better prepared for problems that might arise.

My guess: sometime after labor day, when more D* engineers/supervisors/trainers are back from summer vacation to help with the 6.3 training and support.


----------



## Adam1115

Morris Herman said:


> The attached URL page does not say HD DVR. It just says DirecTV DVR.


It has "DIRECTV HD DVR" THREE times, did you read it?

"When will I receive my upgrade?
The 6.3 software upgrade will roll out over a period of several weeks. Customers with more than one DIRECTV HD DVR may receive their upgrades at different times for each receiver. We appreciate your patience while we deliver these new and improved features to eligible DIRECTV HD DVR customers nationwide."

"Will I be charged for this upgrade?
No. We're upgrading your DIRECTV HD DVR as part of your normal DIRECTV® DVR with TiVo® service at no additional cost.""


----------



## jhimmel

Adam1115 said:


> It has "DIRECTV HD DVR" THREE times, did you read it?


And he has been corrected TWO TIMES before your post. Didn't you read them?
He already acknowledged the correction.


----------



## newsposter

will the mpeg4 dvr get this upgrade too?


----------



## rminsk

newsposter said:


> will the mpeg4 dvr get this upgrade too?


It will not be a TiVo...so... No!


----------



## litzdog911

newsposter said:


> will the mpeg4 dvr get this upgrade too?


There is no MPEG4 HD DVR yet.


----------



## AbMagFab

litzdog911 said:


> There is no MPEG4 HD DVR yet.


There will be before this upgrade goes out. I guar-an-tee it.


----------



## Mr. Bill

SpankyInChicago said:


> Here is a cache of Google's cache before Google's cache disappears:
> 
> http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/63.htm


Actually, that cache is getting old now... you could now say that it is simply spent cache.

However, I have heard from a D* informant that this cached page  is a lot more accurate and reflects the actual current state of the 6.3 upgrade.

I, myself, can hardly wait!!


----------



## codespy

Not funny Mr. Bill........SuperEarl....where are you?.....what does your birdie say about July 30th?


----------



## ScoHo

rminsk said:


> It will not be a TiVo...so... No!


Not yet anyway...


----------



## slocko

Ahh Mr. Bill, I needed that this am. Well done.


----------



## joetoronto

oh no mr bill!


----------



## newsposter

i guess i'll put in the rolleyes next post


----------



## ebonovic

codespy said:


> Not funny Mr. Bill........SuperEarl....where are you?.....what does your birdie say about July 30th?


My birdie has been fairly quiet lately.
But based on my last conversation... July 30th... I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## newsposter

ebonovic said:


> My birdie has been fairly quiet lately.
> .


um, you need to stop keeping him at the bottom of a coal mine


----------



## turls

JaserLet said:


> Doubtful. 7/30 is a Sunday. Methinks D* would start the rollout on a weekday so they can be better prepared for problems that might arise.
> 
> My guess: sometime after labor day, when more D* engineers/supervisors/trainers are back from summer vacation to help with the 6.3 training and support.


You mean after the NFL season starts? I doubt it. If they wait that long it will probably be 2007.


----------



## ebonovic

turls said:


> You mean after the NFL season starts? I doubt it. If they wait that long it will probably be 2007.


 He actually chirped today... to let me know he was on vacation... 
So it won't be until Monday until I get some updates.


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> He actually chirped today... to let me know he was on vacation...
> So it won't be until Monday until I get some updates.


Scene, DTV anti-information headquarters. Chief on the phone to his "anit-leak" department head. "99, get me the names of everyone who is coming back from vacation next Monday that has anything to do with 6.3!!"


----------



## ebonovic

willardcpa said:


> Scene, DTV anti-information headquarters. Chief on the phone to his "anit-leak" department head. "99, get me the names of everyone who is coming back from vacation next Monday that has anything to do with 6.3!!"


Cute...

Scene, Monday Morning.....
"anit-leak" department at the door of my contact... "Oh it's you?!?!!???!!!", and they walk away with their heads down..


----------



## PixelFreak

ebonovic said:


> Cute...
> 
> Scene, Monday Morning.....
> "anit-leak" department at the door of my contact... "Oh it's you?!?!!???!!!", and they walk away with their heads down..


That high up, really? To be able to make the minions walk down the hall with their heads lowered for even thinking about reprimanding your birdie?

Hmm...impressive.


----------



## zalusky

Or maybe its their official head of disinformation.


----------



## jpeckinp

ebonovic said:


> Cute...
> 
> Scene, Monday Morning.....
> "anit-leak" department at the door of my contact... "Oh it's you?!?!!???!!!", and they walk away with their heads down..


Or just a CSR that they know already knows nothing.


----------



## AbMagFab

ebonovic said:


> Cute...
> 
> Scene, Monday Morning.....
> "anit-leak" department at the door of my contact... "Oh it's you?!?!!???!!!", and they walk away with their heads down..


You know, with the amount of wrong information you've posted so far, I can't imagine why either:
a) You trust this dork of a contact, or 
b) You're exaggerating the quality of the contact

It doesn't do you any good to post things, that are proven false. And you've had a lot of them.


----------



## ebonovic

What wrong information have I posted?

Other then "Dates" being missed... Which I admit, the information I was given hasn't changed as the dates gets closer....

But what other information have I posted that was incorrect?


----------



## mercurial

Not to get embroiled in this, but Earl tends to be right on these things... At least all the things I can recall from the past. You might want to cut him a bit of slack.. Just sayin'


----------



## tall1

ebonovic said:


> What wrong information have I posted?
> 
> Other then "Dates" being missed... Which I admit, the information I was given hasn't changed as the dates gets closer....
> 
> But what other information have I posted that was incorrect?


None that I know of and everyone knows dates are meaningless in the software world, ask Microsoft. Given the preponderance of evidence, I believe 6.3 will happen this year. Looking forward to an Earl update next week.


----------



## RPL47

There could be no other reason for D* to delay the update than to be sure there are no kinks in the software. I much rather wait a few extra weeks and have them get it right than for them to rush it and f-up my hardware. 

Can you say "HR20-250?!?!


----------



## ebonovic

RPL47 said:


> Can you say "HR20-250?!?!


Nope... but I can say HR20-700


----------



## rminsk

RPL47 said:


> There could be no other reason for D* to delay the update than to be sure there are no kinks in the software.


They were showing the software over a year ago at CES. They have had plenty of time to get the kinks out... The code base is also the same as the other DirecTiVos.


----------



## Rombaldi

AbMagFab said:


> You know, with the amount of wrong information you've posted so far, I can't imagine why either:
> a) You trust this dork of a contact, or
> b) You're exaggerating the quality of the contact
> 
> It doesn't do you any good to post things, that are proven false. And you've had a lot of them.


I have a question? Were you born being an obnoxious, insulting twit or did you have to go to school for it??  

I mean, for ghods sake... where do you come off with this attitude on this subject? If you really are that 'sure' about it NEVER coming WHY ARE YOU CONTINUALLY POSTING ON THIS (and any other thread about it). JUST IGNORE IT AND YOU (and the rest of us) will be happier and calmer....


----------



## Rombaldi

rminsk said:


> The code base is also the same as the other DirecTiVos.


 ahh.. you work for TiVo and know this for an ABSOLUTE CERTAINTY???


----------



## Lee L

Well, plenty of people have looked at the TiVo software at the kernal level and some have even gotten softwre to run on TiVos that it was not designed for with this knowlege so it is not necesary to work for TiVo or DirecTv to know what makes a DirecTivo tick.


----------



## RMSko

AbMagFab said:


> You know, with the amount of wrong information you've posted so far, I can't imagine why either:
> a) You trust this dork of a contact, or
> b) You're exaggerating the quality of the contact
> 
> It doesn't do you any good to post things, that are proven false. And you've had a lot of them.


This is actually one of the most factually incorrect posts I have ever read on this forum. AbMagFab, I've read many of your posts and it is actually you that has often posted incorrect information. And, to make it worse, your posts are typically one-sided, obnoxious and conclusory. Earl on the other hand has typically posted relatively accurate information. Let's see what you post when 6.3 is released (which you categorically stated would never happen).


----------



## ebonovic

Okay..... Okay...

This line of posts doesn't help the topic, the thread, or TCF

Let AbMagFab tell me what I have posted incorrectly.... As I am not perfect, and will own up to anything that I posted incorrectly about... I have a great sauce that goes good with Crow....

My Moderator hat from www.dbstalk.com doesn't work over here... but.... (I have to respect the rules of the AVS Family of forums)

No more personal attacks or name calling.... Please.. 
You are all are welcome to your opinions about *ANY* users of this forum (including me)....

Soooooooooo.... all I can ask... please, let's bring back to topic.
This thread isn't about me... it is about the HR10-250 and the software upgrade for it.


----------



## mgoddard1

abmagfab =
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll

(ignore him)


----------



## BagNDrag

I haven't posted much in these forums, but everytime I have, I have received great help and information. I originally joined because I suffered from the "sync" line across my sony tv when it was hooked up to the hr10-250 and this forum lead me on a great adventure that ultimately fixed my problem. 

Sorry, back on topic,

if there is one guy we don't want to tick off and lose his input from this forum it is EARL! I have appreciated his insight and comments for a long time now. I enjoy reading the threads and seeing all the drama etc applied to the topic of 6.x being released for our machines. I would LOVE to have the update and I fully trust what Earl and others have said and expect to see 6.x sometime in the future for the hr10-250. So I tip my hat to Earl and others that are just trying to help out. To the trolls and name bashers - GO AWAY! Thanks again Earl. Keep the information coming. 

BTW - Was the 6.3 beta a private invite or did d* have a sign up at some point. (I want to get on a list if there is a way for the public to do it. I know Tivo has a public beta sign up list and was wondering how d* went about doing it)


-Mark


----------



## BillyT2002

Earl has from time to time posted what I didn't want to hear. He is the ultimate DirecTV fan and I still believes he's the eternal optimist. I have disagreed with him regarding the R15 software at times, but he has never posted anything that was not factual to my knowledge. I don't have to always agree with him to respect him.


----------



## AbMagFab

ebonovic said:


> What wrong information have I posted?
> 
> Other then "Dates" being missed... Which I admit, the information I was given hasn't changed as the dates gets closer....
> 
> But what other information have I posted that was incorrect?


Um, dates missed. That's all you've posted here, and it was wrong. And you've posted dates for the last few software and hardware releases, and they were wrong.

All that serves to do is get some group here up in a frenzy. You posted wrong information, and you continue to defend it, even though we're now into mid-July. You did the same with the R15, and on and on...


----------



## ebonovic

AbMagFab said:


> Um, dates missed. That's all you've posted here, and it was wrong. And you've posted dates for the last few software and hardware releases, and they were wrong.
> 
> All that serves to do is get some group here up in a frenzy. You posted wrong information, and you continue to defend it, even though we're now into mid-July. You did the same with the R15, and on and on...


What can I say... I was given dates/timeframes.. .and I relay them.

The R15 release time frame was only off by a few weeks, and that was due to shipping and distribution issues... but none the less.. it was wrong.

The R10 I think I was pretty much dead on from the time I stated it.

The HR10-250... Software update... at the time I posted the end of Q2.. that was the time frame I was given, and the "updates" to that date, kept it pretty close to Q2... Well.. that changed, when the "webpage" that started this thread went up, I asked for an update.... I was given a reason (a reason I was asked not to share), but wasn't given an updated time frame of "soon"...

Hence why I haven't provided any specific updated date, I could easily have said... July... August, September.. .but since I don't have one... I haven't.

But regarding the R15... if you have followed my postings over at www.dbstalk.com, all the items regarding that unit have been very more detailed and pretty much what has happened with that unit.

The only other hardware date, is the HR20... which I have been told "Commercial Introduction" in August 2006... I use the exact phrase, as it has different interpretations... I don't know if that means the unit will be released in August 2006, or formally introduced.... Only time will tell.

The best I can do is share the information i have been given... If it turns out to be incorrect, I try to find out why... as the person I have been talking should be able to provide me with that information....

It is no secret that I *DON'T* work for DirecTV... I don't own any stock in NewsCorp or any stock at all (except 401k)... So honestly... I have nothing to gain by providing false information.

Anything I get, that I can share... I post it..... (Such as the new remotes, Titanium Package, HD-RSNs, Flip Top Unit, and software releases for the H20 and R15) but a lot of that is on DBStalk.com simply because it doesn't apply here in TiVo land..

Regardless.... each person has their right to make their own opinions on the information I provide here.... That is all we can ask of any poster/reader of these threads.

So with that... (as I promissed the Mods), that is all I am going to say regarding that issue here in the public forum... If you want to continue the discussion, we can take it into PM land..

And please, to all the other posters out there...... no more of the bashing.
It is against the rules of the forum, and I don't want anyone to get "booted" for something like this...

So again... (Mod Hat on, even though it has a different team on it).

Back to Topic.


----------



## DrBunsen

Well... I trust the information enough that I'm going to be upgrading (hopefully this weekend) to 400+400 hard-drives. I probably would've done it anyway (particularly because football season begins soon), but the news of a probable v6.3 update made the decision a no-brainer. In any case, I've been feeling much better about my HDTiVos, and DirecTV, since word of this came out.


----------



## litzdog911

It's OK, Earl. Don't worry about AbMagFab's comments. Just let it go.


----------



## newsposter

ebonovic said:


> This thread isn't about me...


reminds me of a Tshirt i got (from Big Brothers or some such organization)

It's all about ME, thanks to you!


----------



## Ed Dixon

In about 10 days this thread has almost 600 posts and 70,000 views. The initial thread title used the word Announced. As a general rule, DirecTV rarely announces many things. They have offers they advertise on various DTV channels. Most of these are sports or movie related and encourage views to buy programs. Most DTV users have probably never seen their web page, and only a tiny percentage forums like this one.

The past history of DTV has shown their ability to achieve leaked dates for new products and services has been poor (not unlike a 1000 other firms with software related products). Its also seems to be the case that getting any kind of consistent answer from CSRs, on almost any subject, is also not all that good.

Clearly there are some folks out there with connections with DTV folks. Sometimes they get good data, and sometimes not. Sometimes people find web pages with new info. In this case, the page seems to have changed rather quickly. There are also some beta testers out there somewhere. Sometimes info from them leaks out, and sometimes not.

It appears that Earl has offered the data he has in an open fashion. One cannot fault that. It also seems that the Announcement title (used by thread creator and not Earl) was perhaps premature. It seems that an upgrade might be planned, but any guess at date is mostly unknown.

The only real info is when some user actually sees something on their DTV receiver. They wake up one morning, and see that You have been upgrade message on the screen. Posting that would be very useful. Some past DVR receivers would also show expected update dates on system info screens. Its not clear DTV uses that approach much anymore.

If the DTV web page changes again, that would be a good post. If someone actually receives the upgrade that would be a good post. Otherwise we mostly wait.

Ed


----------



## Lee L

And don't forget, it was DirecTV who leaked the info that it might be coming soon via their posting on their site that Codespy found.


----------



## Adam1115

AbMagFab said:


> Um, dates missed. That's all you've posted here, and it was wrong. And you've posted dates for the last few software and hardware releases, and they were wrong.
> 
> All that serves to do is get some group here up in a frenzy. You posted wrong information, and you continue to defend it, even though we're now into mid-July. You did the same with the R15, and on and on...


In his defense.. I don't even think DirecTV knows the dates of anything...


----------



## no-blue-screen

Hi all,

Any update on this? Sounds to me like D* just wanted to make us drool a little and now we have to play the waiting game again.


----------



## jamieh1

I talked to a advanced hddvr tech at directv and asked him about the removal of the 6.3 page and he said he was told that they didnt want to confuse customers by having the the TIVO logo on the website, there are now promoting the DIRECTV brand DVR.

He said August for the release of the HDDVR.


----------



## Lee L

I can promise that guy that virtually no one with an HR10-250 is confused about its TiVo-ness or lack therof in teh new models. In fact, they all want TiVo to continue to be a part of DirecTv's DVRs for years to come.


----------



## tomr

Here is my theory ( As if anybody cares):

ebonovic hacked into the DirecTV server and created the website just to work everybody into a frenzy. Since he is a masochist he decided to remove the page and take a whipping here.  If this has already been revealed I apologize for the dup!


----------



## finaldiet

Earl
Keep up the good work. Some people don't realize that you give up your free time to help them out. I appreciate all the info everyone provides on this forum as I for one needs all the help I can get. Thanks to all those out there that provide this free service!!!


----------



## joed32

Thank you Earl for all of the information you give! Without you we would be toatally in the dark about upcoming releases. Even if they come later than expected at least we know what's coming. We greatly appreciate your input.


----------



## tnedator

ebonovic said:


> The best I can do is share the information i have been given... If it turns out to be incorrect, I try to find out why... as the person I have been talking should be able to provide me with that information....


I for one appreciate the info you do provide. Thanks.


----------



## harley3k

It seems odd that this 6.3 update and the HR20 will be coming out around the same time.

I guess since Tivo and D* kissed and made up a several months back, we're finally getting this update... I bet it's the last one.

-h


----------



## rminsk

Lee L said:


> And don't forget, it was DirecTV who leaked the info that it might be coming soon via their posting on their site that Codespy found.


This was on a page that was not linked to by main site or any other site. It was discovered by someone entering a URL that followed the pattern of of recent software releases. There was never a link to this page.


----------



## tbb1226

rminsk said:


> This was on a page that was not linked to by main site or any other site. It was discovered by someone entering a URL that followed the pattern of of recent software releases. There was never a link to this page.


Hence the term "leaked," as in unintended release.


----------



## no-blue-screen

We have been begging for this update for a long long time. D* had better darn well deliver this update to our HR10-250 units and SOON! I have been so frustrated by D* lately that dumping them for another provider is not out of the question.


----------



## jmorgis

Just give it up everyone. The mods need to close this thread. Stop beating the dead horse.


----------



## mattdb

jmorgis said:


> Just give it up everyone. The mods need to close this thread. Stop beating the dead horse.


no they don't. I enjoy this thread. Just don't read it if you don't want too.

PS: Thanks Earl for the updates.

Matt


----------



## harley3k

mattdb said:


> no they don't. I enjoy this thread. Just don't read it if you don't want to.


Exactly... D* needs to be reading this thread, and understand how they've left their best customers - early adopting HD-DVR customers (not cheap) - without a repeatedly promised software update for a long, long time. Some of that delay was undoubtedly caused by severed relations with Tivo, but still that's not a comfortable excuse when I see my neighbors all getting FIOS-TV with more national HD channels, and every local channel in HD (not just 3 or 4), without an antenna or giant 5lnb dish on their house.

-h


----------



## rminsk

harley3k said:


> Exactly... D* needs to be reading this thread, and understand how they've left their best customers - early adopting HD-DVR customers (not cheap) - without a repeatedly promised software update for a long, long time.


When did they ever promise a software update?


----------



## harley3k

rminsk said:


> When did they ever promise a software update?


Good point... I stand corrected. They've only hinted at a software update through leaks, dates, etc... so I guess I shouldn't expect any level of service after I paid the $1k for the box. I got what I paid for and that's all i get.

-h


----------



## andbye

Was Earl expecting a response from his source on Monday the 17th or Monday the 24th?


----------



## rminsk

andbye said:


> Was Earl expecting a response from his source on Monday the 17th or Monday the 24th?


What year?


----------



## phox_mulder

I believe Earl's source is on vacation this week, so Monday the 24th.

(which just happens to be the day before the 25th  )


phox


----------



## ebonovic

I was expecting it on the 17th... but that was before I found out that he was on vacation this week.
So it probably won't be till next Tuesday or so, as I am sure he will have a very full INBOX on monday.


----------



## MichaelK

dswallow said:


> Unfortunately that is a hardware limitation.


actually doug- that's not 100% correct. If you have a hacked unit you can enable it (I think the resolution choices are limited? that might be the reason it is called a "hardware limitation "and not included)


----------



## dswallow

MichaelK said:


> actually doug- that's not 100% correct. If you have a hacked unit you can enable it (I think the resolution choices are limited? that might be the reason it is called a "hardware limitation "and not included)


I thought the only hack available was to get component and HDMI working at the same time... not that there was a way to get composite/s-video enabled at the same time as component or HDMI.


----------



## MichaelK

dswallow said:


> I thought the only hack available was to get component and HDMI working at the same time... not that there was a way to get composite/s-video enabled at the same time as component or HDMI.


ahhh sorry- i could be mistaken. Dont use it myself so just going from memory.


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> ...as I am sure he will have a very full INBOX on monday.


  Does the guy work with Doug??


----------



## Cody21

I have one of the of the earlier versions of the HR10-250 (3 years now) .. it still shows that I have the very old release of 3.x firmware .... and it makes calls about every day ... what is the criteria of receiving release 6.x of the firmware upgrade? Can I force the upgrade -- or dare I do that?

Thanks


----------



## newsposter

dswallow said:


> I thought the only hack available was to get component and HDMI working at the same time... not that there was a way to get composite/s-video enabled at the same time as component or HDMI.


I'm sure i'm taking you out of context (and will wait for clarification) as you must already know that at 480i, you can definitely see thru s vid and hdmi at the same time. I do this all the time when i want to view on a remote nonHD tv. You probably are talking about viewing at 720 1080 and 480 and the same time right?


----------



## PJO1966

Cody21 said:


> I have one of the of the earlier versions of the HR10-250 (3 years now) .. it still shows that I have the very old release of 3.x firmware .... and it makes calls about every day ... what is the criteria of receiving release 6.x of the firmware upgrade? Can I force the upgrade -- or dare I do that?
> 
> Thanks


The update has not been released yet.


----------



## hancox

RMSko said:


> This is actually one of the most factually incorrect posts I have ever read on this forum. AbMagFab, I've read many of your posts and it is actually you that has often posted incorrect information. And, to make it worse, your posts are typically one-sided, obnoxious and conclusory. Earl on the other hand has typically posted relatively accurate information. Let's see what you post when 6.3 is released (which you categorically stated would never happen).


Bingo. :up:

"Nothing to see here, move along" comes to mind with AbMagFab.


----------



## MarcusInMD

PJO1966 said:


> The update has not been released yet.


And contrary to the title of this thread it has not been ANNOUNCED yet either.


----------



## CrazyKen

gruxx said:


> that's funny, my little bird said September 31.
> 
> Wait, no, now it says November 31.
> 
> Now it says February 31.
> 
> Well, I'm sure we'll all have the 6.3 folders and "info for more" by Smarch 1st.
> 
> What, those dates don't appear on a calendar?
> 
> _It's a subtle way of saying that D* doesn't have the 6.3 upgrade on any calendar._
> 
> at least the folders will keep me warm and dry from that lousy smarch weather.


Gah! Anyone who knows something about anything knows it'll be released between February 29, 2007 to February 31, 2007. Get with the program!


----------



## CrazyKen

harley3k said:


> I guess since Tivo and D* kissed and made up a several months back, we're finally getting this update... I bet it's the last one.


They did? Where did you find this info? What will become of it, if it's true? Will D* continue to make TiVo powered DirecTiVo units?... or are they still going their own route with the NDS powered box?


----------



## Anubys

CrazyKen said:


> They did? Where did you find this info? What will become of it, if it's true? Will D* continue to make TiVo powered DirecTiVo units?... or are they still going their own route with the NDS powered box?


yes, they did...Tivo agreed not to sue D* (as it sued Dish) and D* will let Tivo provide support for existing Tivo units...the deal is for 3 years...

we all read this as an indication that the HD-Tivo will get the much needed upgrade (looks like we're close!) and that the new mpeg-4 DVR is a lot farther back than we thought


----------



## dthreet

I wonder if Directv is only going to 6.3 to slow down the replacements of the HR10-250 with the HR20-700. I called today and the guy with directv advanced tech support said they were now beta testing the HR20-700's with the Directv Tier two tech support agents. He also said they only start beta testing with second level support before they release a product. Though I dont care about the HR20-700 I just want some folders to sort my now playing list.


----------



## newsposter

cody if you mean F that's all you are supposed to have now...unfortunately

if you dont have F....then the phone line is your friend indeed


----------



## no-blue-screen

dthreet said:


> I wonder if Directv is only going to 6.3 to slow down the replacements of the HR10-250 with the HR20-700. I called today and the guy with directv advanced tech support said they were now beta testing the HR20-700's with the Directv Tier two tech support agents. He also said they only start beta testing with second level support before they release a product. Though I dont care about the HR20-700 I just want some folders to sort my now playing list.


This is exactly what I want, but in addition to that, it should be significantly faster. The lack of folders and the painfully slow guide are the two biggest complaints I have about the current software release.

The biggest things that kisses me off is that we are their higher end customers. Some of us paid $599 for these units when we purchased them and we are the last ones to be updated. It would be one thing if the update simply added new features, but the current release is SLOW! This is a problem that should have been fixed a long time ago.......PERIOD!


----------



## Lee L

no-blue-screen said:


> The biggest things that kisses me off is that we are their higher end customers. Some of us paid $599 for these units when we purchased them and we are the last ones to be updated. It would be one thing if the update simply added new features, but the current release is SLOW! This is a problem that should have been fixed a long time ago.......PERIOD!


Some people paid $999 for theirs and liked it!


----------



## mattdb

Lee L said:


> Some people paid $999 for theirs and liked it!


Yup, but let's face it, we are the minority.


----------



## ebonovic

I did pay the $899 (got in before the price re-adjustment)...
I have certainly got my money's worth out of that system in the 27+ months that I have had it

There where some that dropped $1,500+ off ebay to have it...


----------



## Paperboy2003

Cursed again for being early adopters....


----------



## mercurial

ebonovic said:


> I did pay the $899 (got in before the price re-adjustment)...
> I have certainly got my money's worth out of that system in the 27+ months that I have had it
> 
> There where some that dropped $1,500+ off ebay to have it...


Still drives me crazy seeing them in BestBuy for $399...


----------



## Brewer4

ebonovic said:


> I did pay the $899 (got in before the price re-adjustment)...
> I have certainly got my money's worth out of that system in the 27+ months that I have had it
> 
> There where some that dropped $1,500+ off ebay to have it...


I agree. I have no regrets and felt I got my money's worth. This thing has been incredible (still is).


----------



## MichaelK

at this point it's a 50/50 shot the series 3 with a full featured varient of 7.x comes out before 6.3 shows up on the HR10....

I came back from vacation earlier this week- and looked into the old 6.2 thread that i subscibed too and got excited when someone posted I was too negetive as 6.3 was announced. Then I read all umpteen pages of this thread and got disappointed once again. I was hoping for at least a couple months of 6.x on my HR10 before it gets retired for a series 3. 

I guess I'll eat a little crow since now 6.x on the HR10 seems highly likely. But I still will say it's way way way delayed even if they released it tomorrow. And the delay is entirely the fault of Directv- it could be any one of hundreds of reasons- but the root cause is certainly some decision(s) made by directv. Tivo makes major revisions to the software adding significant features in less time then this port of earlier software has taken Directv to deploy- so it's not a technical issue.


----------



## gregftlaud

i'm one of those that paid 999. they best give me a free swapout of the new dvr when it comes out or at least a really good deal!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamakzie

Brewer4 said:


> I agree. I have no regrets and felt I got my money's worth. This thing has been incredible (still is).


I agree, I paid $900 and mine is still ticking and mine is from April '04 and made in America.


----------



## Route66-HDTV

For a lease

I paid $899 for mine (owned) and many of my friends that could no wait paid way more for them on eBay



mercurial said:


> Still drives me crazy seeing them in BestBuy for $399...


----------



## JaserLet

Kamakzie said:


> I agree, I paid $900 and mine is still ticking and mine is from April '04 and made in America.


Whoa, didn't realize anything (consumer) electronic was made in America that recently. I wonder where/who made the circuit board.


----------



## dswallow

JaserLet said:


> Whoa, didn't realize anything (consumer) electronic was made in America that recently. I wonder where/who made the circuit board.


The initial HR10-250's were made at Hughes Network Systems in Maryland (Gaithersburg for manufacturing; headquartered in Germantown).


----------



## Lee L

mercurial said:


> Still drives me crazy seeing them in BestBuy for $399...


I bought one for $899 since I paid the deposit so many months ahead of time to VE. I have gotten plenty of enjoyment out of it, no doubt. I at least bought a second one one right before the leasing started and got a decent amount of programming credit. I think the cost was something like $226 and with the credits my net cost ended up under $100 for that one. So, dollar cost averaging each one was about $500.


----------



## mercurial

$399 is a leased unit...?


----------



## newsposter

but new customers i think can get it for 299 leased


----------



## MichaelK

mercurial said:


> $399 is a leased unit...?


from best buy, YES

from MOST dealers, YES

for a while newegg was selling OWNED units for $399 but i think they ran out. But there MIGHT be some other place selling OWNED units. You'd probably need to dig deep though...


----------



## Les_D

I haven't lurked around here in a while, and was just bemoaning how sllooowww my HD Tivo is compaired to the HDVR2 in the bedroom.

It has been so slow that one of the coax lines running under the house went bad last fall and only one sat. tuner is working, yet I didn't bother replacing it...

I guess I'll get dirty this weekend and replace some coax!


----------



## mercurial

So I pay $400 to "lease" it indefinitely? That's crazy. I'd heard the lease model was coming but I assmed that was a "free" receiver and you just paid a monthly fee...


----------



## MichaelK

mercurial said:


> So I pay $400 to "lease" it indefinitely? That's crazy. I'd heard the lease model was coming but I assmed that was a "free" receiver and you just paid a monthly fee...


nope- both Directv and DISH are somehow on crack and think there leases with $400 upfront cost are equal to leases from cable companies with no upfront cost.

They almost refuse to be competitve with much of cable as far as HD is concerned.


----------



## Lee L

Well, a basic receiver is free, but anything HD or DVR gets an "upgrade fee" upfront.


----------



## utvnut

First one $899, second $349, third one free. Average $416 each, after credits they are under $300 each. (Last one is a lease, Iwonder how long until the dumb customer base willing to pay $400 to be "allowed" to lease drys up)

So, if the upgrade comes we will be happy, with 3 HD televisions it is still depressing that hd content barely exists. I get OTA in the D.C. market except NBC is 50% most of the time. I will upgrade one unit at a time when the new ones come out to see what is better.


----------



## mercurial

Me thinks if I want a second HR10-250 it will be eBay...


----------



## Budget_HT

Kamakzie said:


> I agree, I paid $900 and mine is still ticking and mine is from April '04 and made in America.


Ditto for my first one, partly offset by credits for a "net" price of about $600.

My second one was $299, offset by rebate and credits for a "net" price of $ -80.

So my average net price is about $260.

My first was also made in America. The second from Mexico has no manufactured date (purchased 9/2005).

If you get the least bit frustrated with the slowness of the HD TiVo, just read about the speedier cable boxes that are user UNfriendly and are plagued by missed recordings, sticking in FF or RW, and so on.

Me thinks slow but sure ain't so bad. A 6.x speedup will be a bonus.

My 2 HD TiVo's have never failed me.


----------



## mscog

MichaelK said:


> from best buy, YES
> 
> from MOST dealers, YES
> 
> for a while newegg was selling OWNED units for $399 but i think they ran out. But there MIGHT be some other place selling OWNED units. You'd probably need to dig deep though...


One word "Costco"


----------



## stevel

Costco has never sold DirecTV TiVos as far as I know. They do sell DISH as well as standalone TiVos.


----------



## PJO1966

I could have sworn I saw an HD TiVo the last time I was there...


----------



## gruxx

I don't see what any of this has to do with v6.3.

(they are still available at newegg: http://newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16882150003)

or search for "hr10" at newegg


----------



## MichaelK

gruxx said:


> I don't see what any of this has to do with v6.3.
> ...


when there's a thread about something everyone things is a big deal lots of people check it often. When there is no real news (as is the case here) they tend to vear off on towards this off topic stuff.

You should have seen the original thread waiting for the HR10 to get released- now that puppy got way off topic...


----------



## Gotchaa

PJO1966 said:


> I could have sworn I saw an HD TiVo the last time I was there...


 yes they had them at the Marina Del Ray CostCo


----------



## newsposter

no one has mentioned the 20 limit at newegg


----------



## gr8reb8

I have with great interest spent this morning reading this whole thread. After reading all the messages I have the following question: 

Will this new software version increase the disk capacity limits? 

I know that when going over a certain disk space amount (was it 600 or 700Gig) that you had to increase the space in a certain sequence. Now it appears that D* will announce the HR20-700 at about the same time as this software upgrade is released.


----------



## AbMagFab

gr8reb8 said:


> I have with great interest spent this morning reading this whole thread. After reading all the messages I have the following question:
> 
> Will this new software version increase the disk capacity limits?
> 
> I know that when going over a certain disk space amount (was it 600 or 700Gig) that you had to increase the space in a certain sequence. Now it appears that D* will announce the HR20-700 at about the same time as this software upgrade is released.


Looks like you got some pieces of information.

There is no disk space issue today (there used to be way way back when, but not anymore). If you're migrating and want to keep your content, then there are specific steps you have to follow, but that's it. Only space issue is you might want to increase the swap space when you initialize the new disks, but it's not critical.

The HR20-700, oddly, is not 700GB. DirecTV has changed their numbering so the number after the "-" has nothing to do with disk space. I believe it will have a 250GB drive, but since it's MPEG-4 it's harder to say how many hours it will hold (probably on the order of 250 regular hours, and like 70 MPEG-4 HD hours, and about 30 MPEG-2 HD hours).

In terms of announcements, don't expect either any time soon. The MPEG-4 DVR is already super late based on the initial release dates, and we'll be lucky to see it by the end of the year. The Tivo upgrade is already in the "can", but is being delayed by DirecTV.

If nothing else, this confirms that DirecTV didn't want to release the Tivo upgrade until the MPEG-4 DVR was out. A little birdie finally told me that they were doing usability test comparisons across the HD Tivo and the new HR20, and they needed to get the highest numbers possible for the HR20, so they needed to keep the HR10 upgrade delayed (remember, this includes folders and significant speed improvements). They are apparently also doing side-by-side demonstrations (wasn't clear on the audience).

In any case, the only positive is that both the MPEG-4 DVR will eventually come, and with it the 6.x upgrade for the HD Tivo. Just don't hold your breath (unless your last name is Blaine).


----------



## mercurial

newsposter said:


> no one has mentioned the 20 limit at newegg


The comments at Newegg seemed to indicate that D* was still treating them as leased as well.


----------



## temp357

stevel said:


> Costco has never sold DirecTV TiVos as far as I know. They do sell DISH as well as standalone TiVos.


The costco by my house has hr10-250's for $349


----------



## charlie_eberly

stevel said:


> Costco has never sold DirecTV TiVos as far as I know. They do sell DISH as well as standalone TiVos.


I bought two HR10-250's at Costco in the last year. I take it you have not been there in quite some time because they have them at all the Costco's around here and have had them for quite a awhile (long before the leasing started).

Too keep it on topic, they did not come with 6.3 though


----------



## newsposter

mercurial said:


> The comments at Newegg seemed to indicate that D* was still treating them as leased as well.


yes they treat them like that until u call the access dept and explain where you got it...takes a few emails to correct but it can be fixed...haven't heard a soul (who actively tried) been refused owned status


----------



## drew2k

charlie_eberly said:


> I bought two HR10-250's at Costco in the last year. I take it you have not been there in quite some time because they have them at all the Costco's around here and have had them for quite a awhile (long before the leasing started).
> 
> Too keep it on topic, they did not come with 6.3 though


6.3 or not - availability of the HR10-250 at Costco seems to vary greatly by geography. I don't know anyone in mid-Long Island, NY who has ever seen the HR10-250 at a local Costco. It would be great if they carried them though ... the open-ended return policy at Costco is a beautiful thing!

ETA: Hope this isn't a duplicate post. I'm having such a klutzy day!


----------



## dvr_guy

drew2k said:


> 6.3 or not - availability of the HR10-250 at Costco seems to vary greatly by geography. I don't know anyone in mid-Long Island, NY who has ever seen the HR10-250 at a local Costco. It would be great if they carried them though ... the open-ended return policy at Costco is a beautiful thing!
> 
> ETA: Hope this isn't a duplicate post. I'm having such a klutzy day!


I have never seen an HR10-250 at Costco or BJs.


----------



## GalenMD

Question:
Is there any advantage to owning the unit if it's given to you for free anyway?


----------



## cheer

You get to keep it. You don't have to feel bad about ripping it apart and hacking it. You can pull the hard drive and toss it in a PC when you leave D*. And so on.


----------



## sluciani

codespy said:


> Upgrade is officially coming..........
> 
> ENJOY.......FINALLY....
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


This link seems to be a dead-end. Did the page change?


----------



## cheer

Read the thread -- the page was pulled.


----------



## DVRaholic

drew2k said:


> 6.3 or not - availability of the HR10-250 at Costco seems to vary greatly by geography. I don't know anyone in mid-Long Island, NY who has ever seen the HR10-250 at a local Costco. It would be great if they carried them though ... the open-ended return policy at Costco is a beautiful thing!
> 
> ETA: Hope this isn't a duplicate post. I'm having such a klutzy day!


Never seen ANY type of Directv receiver in the Costco in Yonkers or the One in New Rochelle...


----------



## Adam1115

sluciani said:


> This link seems to be a dead-end. Did the page change?


From what I've read, they've just been updating some typos for 2 weeks...

LOL


----------



## ckazacos

Are we there yet?


----------



## harley3k

ckazacos said:


> Are we there yet?


I think it was all a ploy to get us to connect our DVRs to our phone line...

-h


----------



## tzphotos

harley3k said:


> I think it was all a ploy to get us to connect our DVRs to our phone line...
> 
> -h


I just purchased my first TIVO (DirecTivo HD). Many people keep saying they don't have their phone line connected.

What would be a reason I wouldn't want it connected?


----------



## bluedakar

> I just purchased my first TIVO (DirecTivo HD). Many people keep saying they don't have their phone line connected. What would be a reason I wouldn't want it connected?


Many people have given up their landline in favor of cell phone only service. Myself included. I use a connection that makes the call through the computer to the internet called Serial PPP.


----------



## kbohip

6.3 is a drug and this thread is my fix.


----------



## newsposter

harley3k said:


> I think it was all a ploy to get us to connect our DVRs to our phone line...
> 
> -h


except if they 'truly' want to enforce 100% compliance, they could write some code and make the tivo stop working unless you called in. Heck they stop ppv ordering with remote if you dont call in every once in a while.


----------



## gcawad

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

Seems to say just be patient


----------



## Scott Brooks

Seems to say nothing but a general message that could apply to any DVR. This is a joke right? Somebody found a blurb on DirecTV's site and interpreted it in a way to tease everyone who desperately wants the upgrade. The person who started this is sadistic and I hope everyone has had fun fulfilling his greedy fix...

...oh and I'm anxiously awaiting the upgrade if it were to ever come!


----------



## dswallow

Scott Brooks said:


> Seems to say nothing but a general message that could apply to any DVR.


And if you'd read the first few pages of the thread you'd know that page you see now is what the page was changed to shortly after what we're referring to was discovered and that a few people have posted links to a cached copy of the page that used to be there.


----------



## Route66-HDTV

Same here in Santa Barbara



temp357 said:


> The costco by my house has hr10-250's for $349


----------



## mscog

stevel said:


> Costco has never sold DirecTV TiVos as far as I know. They do sell DISH as well as standalone TiVos.


I walked into my Costco 2 weeks ago (in GardenGrove Ca) and they had about 60 HR10-250's on sale I can't remember if they were for $299 or $349. But I remember thinking this is better than leasing one from DirectTV.


----------



## lornehosman

tzphotos said:


> I just purchased my first TIVO (DirecTivo HD). Many people keep saying they don't have their phone line connected.
> 
> What would be a reason I wouldn't want it connected?


My phone jacks are not located near my TVs. (3 TV's, 4 directivos, none on the same wall or adjacent wall to a jack). Once every 4 weeks or so, I string a phone line out and connect it to each of my DirecTivo and make a call, one at a time.
I don't have to connect at all, but I get tired of the messages.


----------



## drew2k

Route66-HDTV said:


> Same here in Santa Barbara
> 
> 
> temp357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The costco by my house has hr10-250's for $349
Click to expand...




mscog said:


> I walked into my Costco 2 weeks ago (in GardenGrove Ca) and they had about 60 HR10-250's on sale I can't remember if they were for $299 or $349. But I remember thinking this is better than leasing one from DirectTV.


Curious. Is it generally the West Coast seeing these units at Costco but East Coast doesn't? I wonder why all warehouses aren't carrying them?


----------



## cwpomeroy

Two slightly off topic comments/questions.....

1. How in the world can DirecTv claim you're leasing a piece of hardware from them if you pick it up off the shelf (virtual or otherwise) and pay for it without any clear lease agreement as part of the transaction? Are they claiming to subsidize the hardware???? 

2. Anyone know when the HD Tivo for cable is coming out? I'm so frustrated with DirecTv over losing Tivo that I'm ready to switch back just to get a new Tivo with all the new features... I'm sitting on a $1000 HD DirecTivo and and an original Sony DirecTivo but ready to dump them both.... My mother has a Cox DVR and if the DirecTv DVR is anything like it I want no part of it......


----------



## mercurial

The Costco ones... Do you have to activate them within a certain time frame or can you buy it and just keep it around for several months until you need it.


----------



## etsolow

cwpomeroy said:


> Two slightly off topic comments/questions.....
> 
> 1. How in the world can DirecTv claim you're leasing a piece of hardware from them if you pick it up off the shelf (virtual or otherwise) and pay for it without any clear lease agreement as part of the transaction? Are they claiming to subsidize the hardware????
> 
> 2. Anyone know when the HD Tivo for cable is coming out? I'm so frustrated with DirecTv over losing Tivo that I'm ready to switch back just to get a new Tivo with all the new features... I'm sitting on a $1000 HD DirecTivo and and an original Sony DirecTivo but ready to dump them both.... My mother has a Cox DVR and if the DirecTv DVR is anything like it I want no part of it......


1. Yeah, they subsidize the hardware, I guess. Still doesn't sit well with me.

2. Second half 2006! (And according to the recent FCC filing by TiVo, "soon".)

E


----------



## BrettStah

lornehosman said:


> My phone jacks are not located near my TVs. (3 TV's, 4 directivos, none on the same wall or adjacent wall to a jack). Once every 4 weeks or so, I string a phone line out and connect it to each of my DirecTivo and make a call, one at a time.
> I don't have to connect at all, but I get tired of the messages.


I bought a wireless modem jack for my parents to use with their Tivo... I think it was from Radio Shack. It looks like there are at least a few models to choose from that will probably work (just make sure to get a "wireless modem jack", and not a "wireless phone jack"):
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1019.htm


----------



## Route66-HDTV

You must activate ...



mercurial said:


> The Costco ones... Do you have to activate them within a certain time frame or can you buy it and just keep it around for several months until you need it.


----------



## dishrich

mercurial said:


> The Costco ones... Do you have to activate them within a certain time frame or can you buy it and just keep it around for several months until you need it.


If you are not signing anything saying you agree to do this, or that you are doing a lease agreement, then you can let them sit forever. Just like at Wal-Mart, I bought several D-Tivo's & they are still sitting around to this day.

If you pay cash to Costco, how WOULD they charge back an "unactivation charge"???


----------



## tbb1226

dishrich said:


> If you are not signing anything saying you agree to do this, or that you are doing a lease agreement, then you can let them sit forever. Just like at Wal-Mart, I bought several D-Tivo's & they are still sitting around to this day.
> 
> If you pay cash to Costco, how WOULD they charge back an "unactivation charge"???


Well, if you "let them sit forever," you've paid good mone for nothing, haven't you, smart guy? 

If you do activate after the allowed delay period (not sure what it is, but it does exist), I believe you can be charged the "full retail price" of the unit as a condition of service activation.

I'm not saying they *will* charge you, only that the fine print in the activation agreement says they *can* charge you, or demand that you return the hardware.

BTW, by not activating those units when you bought them, you may have a fight on your hands to claim them as your own, if and when you do activate them. DirecTV has gone to the leasing plan exclusively, excepting only the previously owned and activated receivers. I would guess they will treat a never-been-activated receiver as a new lease, regardless what model it is, when it was made, or what features it has.

Good luck!


----------



## dswallow

dishrich said:


> If you pay cash to Costco, how WOULD they charge back an "unactivation charge"???


Considering they know who you are since you had to use a membership card to make a purchase, they could readily find a way.


----------



## dswallow

tbb1226 said:


> DirecTV has gone to the leasing plan exclusively, excepting only the previously owned and activated receivers.


That's not true; while the default model is lease, all receivers can still be sold by the dealers.


----------



## tbb1226

dswallow said:


> That's not true; while the default model is lease, all receivers can still be sold by the dealers.


Thanks for the correction. I wasn't aware of that. 

Still, I betcha the CSR you get when you call to activate won't be able to make the distinction without at least one "talk with his/her supervisor."


----------



## Arcady

newsposter said:


> except if they 'truly' want to enforce 100% compliance, they could write some code and make the tivo stop working unless you called in. Heck they stop ppv ordering with remote if you dont call in every once in a while.


I used to have a receiver that could not easily be hooked to a phone line. Every month or two, it would stop working and I'd have to run a cord across the house, then call D* and have them reactivate it. This was back in like 1997 though.


----------



## gruxx

dswallow said:


> Considering they know who you are since you had to use a membership card to make a purchase, they could readily find a way.


I think you've confused Costco and D* with the NSA.

Just remember that costco's different because it's not yet topheavy with incompetance.

I'm pretty sure the NSA are the only ones with a database to make the purchasing connection to a particular costco user.

Maybe they have the v6.3. But I probably shouldn't be saying that.

Wait, do I hear a helicopATH+++ NOCARRIER


----------



## ebonovic

My little birdie says his little birdie is telling him that some users may start to see the next version for the HR10-250 in "early August"...

That's the most I could "pluck" out of him......


----------



## drew2k

ebonovic said:


> My little birdie says his little birdie is telling him that some users may start to see the next version for the HR10-250 in "early August"...
> 
> That's the most I could "pluck" out of him......


Earl, Earl, Earl. What are we gonna do with you?

Define "some users".
Define "early".
Define "next version".
Define "August.







Yes, I'm being a little sh*t and getting it all out of the way before someone really jumps down your throat! 

Thanks for the update. I'm plugged in and good to go whenever the birdies start singing for real, hopefully within a couple of weeks!


----------



## rminsk

ebonovic said:


> in "early August"...


What year?


----------



## pdawg17

I think it's amazing that early August is 1-2 weeks away and they don't have an actual launch date? I guess either that or the birdie isn't giving the date (probably the former)...


----------



## kbohip

ebonovic said:


> My little birdie says his little birdie is telling him that some users may start to see the next version for the HR10-250 in "early August"...
> 
> That's the most I could "pluck" out of him......


Oooh yea, that's some good stuff there man.


----------



## temp357

DVRaholic said:


> Never seen ANY type of Directv receiver in the Costco in Yonkers or the One in New Rochelle...


For $400 i'll buy you one from costco and ship it to you


----------



## temp357

mercurial said:


> The Costco ones... Do you have to activate them within a certain time frame or can you buy it and just keep it around for several months until you need it.


You can just keep it around until you need it. It also includes $100 rebate for new subscribers which you don't get if you are sitting on it or an existing subscriber.


----------



## jjn

drew2k said:


> Curious. Is it generally the West Coast seeing these units at Costco but East Coast doesn't? I wonder why all warehouses aren't carrying them?


Anyone know if the Costco's in the San Jose/Santa Clara , CA have the HR10-250?
The Santa Cruz warehouse only has a small Dish display.


----------



## dishrich

tbb1226 said:


> Well, if you "let them sit forever," you've paid good mone for nothing, haven't you, smart guy?


Maybe YOU think so, "smart guy", but to me they are GOLD, since uh, THEY AIN'T BEING MADE ANYMORE. (Can you say "BACK UP UNITS"   ) Since I do not want ANY part of any non-Tivo DVR's, paying a couple hundred for backup is cheap insurance to assure myself of this, since I have 1 HD & 4 SD working units now.



> If you do activate after the allowed delay period (not sure what it is, but it does exist), I believe you can be charged the "full retail price" of the unit as a condition of service activation.
> 
> I'm not saying they *will* charge you, only that the fine print in the activation agreement says they *can* charge you, or demand that you return the hardware.


Uh, OK - again, if I did NOT sign ANYTHING, as in paying with CASH & walking out of Wally World, HOW in the world WILL they know WHO to charge back?  
BTW, I've done this with several units that I bought at Best Buy as well, which actually stopped requiring signing an activation for quite some time before they started enforcing it with the start of the lease BS - evidently, you must have not known Best Buy did this for awhile.



> BTW, by not activating those units when you bought them, you may have a fight on your hands to claim them as your own, if and when you do activate them. DirecTV has gone to the leasing plan exclusively, excepting only the previously owned and activated receivers. I would guess they will treat a never-been-activated receiver as a new lease, regardless what model it is, when it was made, or what features it has.


Can you say "remarry an existing card to a new D-Tivo unit"... 
Already have done this for several customers - never a problem yet.   
Not only do you avoid the lease BS, but you also avoid the additional 2-year commitment of adding a new DVR to an account.



> Good luck!


Won't need luck - YOU just need to know how the system works... 
But thank you for (trying to) correct me about things that I do on an almost daily basis - maybe next time...


----------



## dishrich

tbb1226 said:


> Thanks for the correction. I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> Still, I betcha the CSR you get when you call to activate won't be able to make the distinction without at least one "talk with his/her supervisor."


You are correct - they MUST x-fer you to the access card department, who will then make the change on a newly activated card & are the only people that can do this. Been there, done that - no muss, no fuss.


----------



## newsposter

tweet


----------



## drew2k

newsposter said:


> tweet


Good day sir. Could your solitary tweet in fact be construed as independent verification of previous prognostications of upcoming avian utterances?

Please tweet twice if you answer in the affirmative.


----------



## ebonovic

I tought I saw a putty tat.......


----------



## MichaelK

earl-

serious question- How many times before have you been given dates by tweety that were wrong.

I'm too lazy to go back and read the whole last thread. My feeling is dates have been given and slipped a few times. But when I think logically I think you only mentioned one timeframe before something that translated to june/july? 

So maybe they haven't slipped so long from YOUR sources dates?

or am i forgetting and it's slipped a bunch?


----------



## ebonovic

The last time frame that I had for the HR10-250 was "end of Q2", and that was from earlier in the year.

And uptill about the time of the "announcement" web page... I actually had not even asked about it, as all indications from mid Mayish (last time we talked about the HR10), things where still on track.

It wasn't until the announcement web page came out, that I asked again for an update.
That is when I found out that the latest build they had, testing identified a few things they wanted to address... hence the missed end of June.

July has been a crazy moth for DirecTV in the testing department, a bunch of updates and software releases have been in the testing ques.... so things have "slipped"

So could this "Early August" date slip... sure, but the jist of the emails and correspondance I have had with him... is that they are really trying to get the HR10-250 update off the plate so they can move on to the next thing...


----------



## mx6bfast

ebonovic said:


> My little birdie says his little birdie is telling him that some users may start to see the next version for the HR10-250 in "early August"...
> 
> That's the most I could "pluck" out of him......


Was it a hummingbird? Cause those can fly backwards. 

Honestly hopefully this will come true so we can just put a rest to all of this.

Like I said before, I feel like I have had brand new speed the past 2 or 3 weeks. My HDTivo locked up, rebooted, and now it only takes 10 seconds to go to D* central down from around 60 seconds. I don't need 6.3!!! I laugh in the face of 6.3 speed.


----------



## Wolffpack

dishrich said:


> Uh, OK - again, if I did NOT sign ANYTHING, as in paying with CASH & walking out of Wally World, HOW in the world WILL they know WHO to charge back?


I'd guess they keep track of which receiver IDs are sold and which are activated. Down the road when you go to activate your backup unit they should be able to tell this has never been activated and refuse to activate it unless you pay the difference. I say should since who knows if they would. But the receiver ID is a way to track this issue.


----------



## zalusky

Then why do you even come to this thread.


----------



## jcricket

ebonovic said:


> So could this "Early August" date slip... sure, but the jist of the emails and correspondance I have had with him... is that they are really trying to get the HR10-250 update off the plate so they can move on to the next thing...


The "next thing" being getting the HR20-700 back on some kind of a schedule. Looks like they're having yet another slip of the new NDS-based HD-DVR.

Maybe the R15 and HR20 are just having "birth pangs", but the bar has been raised pretty high for DVRs, and if DirecTV delivers something that "works" like the first Dishplayer's "worked", a lot of their high-profit HD & DVR customers are going to leave. We've got options now - Dish, CableCo DVRs, Tivo Series 3, and for the enterprising, Windows MCE boxes.


----------



## MichaelK

ebonovic said:


> The last time frame that I had for the HR10-250 was "end of Q2", and that was from earlier in the year.
> 
> And uptill about the time of the "announcement" web page... I actually had not even asked about it, as all indications from mid Mayish (last time we talked about the HR10), things where still on track.
> 
> It wasn't until the announcement web page came out, that I asked again for an update.
> That is when I found out that the latest build they had, testing identified a few things they wanted to address... hence the missed end of June.
> 
> July has been a crazy moth for DirecTV in the testing department, a bunch of updates and software releases have been in the testing ques.... so things have "slipped"
> 
> So could this "Early August" date slip... sure, but the jist of the emails and correspondance I have had with him... is that they are really trying to get the HR10-250 update off the plate so they can move on to the next thing...


thanks for the the readers digest version.


----------



## StEvEY5036

ebonovic said:


> July has been a crazy moth for DirecTV in the testing department, a bunch of updates and software releases have been in the testing ques.... so things have "slipped"


What other software updates are being worked on?


----------



## ebonovic

jcricket said:


> The "next thing" being getting the HR20-700 back on some kind of a schedule. Looks like they're having yet another slip of the new NDS-based HD-DVR.


That engadget report, is based on the Forbes article which is based on dated information.... The Forbes article is reactionary to information that we have known for a while now (that the HR20 was coming till Q3)

The Forbes article isn't "wrong", but to say there are "new" delays, is incorrect.
There have been no announcements of any delays with the HR20, and all indications are that it is still on track for a August 2006 "Commercial Introduction"


----------



## ebonovic

MichaelK said:


> thanks for the the readers digest version.


Your welcome.... I think.


----------



## ebonovic

StEvEY5036 said:


> What other software updates are being worked on?


There has been one for the R15... and there is one in development/testing.
There has been one each for the H20-100 and the H20-600
With another in testing to bring Interactive features to the H20

There are some updates being tested for the D10 and D11 (both of which have multiple versions)

And the continue worked and testing of the HR20


----------



## Adam1115

jcricket said:


> The "next thing" being getting the HR20-700 back on some kind of a schedule. Looks like they're having yet another slip of the new NDS-based HD-DVR.
> 
> Maybe the R15 and HR20 are just having "birth pangs", but the bar has been raised pretty high for DVRs, and if DirecTV delivers something that "works" like the first Dishplayer's "worked", a lot of their high-profit HD & DVR customers are going to leave. We've got options now - Dish, CableCo DVRs, Tivo Series 3, and for the enterprising, Windows MCE boxes.


Ugh, is it really going to have all of those hideous vents in the top??


----------



## newsposter

drew2k said:


> Good day sir. Could your solitary tweet in fact be construed as independent verification of previous prognostications of upcoming avian utterances?
> 
> Please tweet twice if you answer in the affirmative.


twe.........(feathers flying)


----------



## newsposter

Adam1115 said:


> Ugh, is it really going to have all of those hideous vents in the top??


it's gonna keep those of us that value cooling quiet at least!


----------



## PJO1966

newsposter said:


> it's gonna keep those of us that value cooling quiet at least!


True... no more mini Altoid cases as legs to increase ventilation... :up:


----------



## Adam1115

newsposter said:


> it's gonna keep those of us that value cooling quiet at least!


Until some jack ass puts their DVD player on top of it a fries the fricken thing..


----------



## chris_h

newsposter said:


> twe.........(feathers flying)


Translation: no.

(obviously just my guess).


----------



## drew2k

newsposter said:


> twe.........(feathers flying)


LOL.


----------



## andbye

I agree that "July has been a crazy moth for DirecTV".


----------



## cheer

Hey, check it out. The full page on directv.com is back!.


----------



## dr_mal

<deleted>


----------



## pdawg17

cheer said:


> Hey, check it out. The full page on directv.com is back!.


Wow...I thought since they pulled it they'd actually clean the page up a little and actually write "HR10-250"...now we know that wasn't the reason for pulling it


----------



## Fahtrim

Awesome. So now after this upgrade goes in, I can look into upgrading the HR10-250 to say an HR10-1500 woohoo


----------



## drew2k

Compare and contrast:

Copy of original DirecTV page: http://www.gammaquad.com/63/

Current page straight from DTV: http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

The (R) character was made into superscript throughout the page;, a reference to DirecTV DVR was changed to DirecTV HD DVR; and the page now states Dolby Digital Recording Settings will also be reset. I didn't see any other changes.

I'd say there weren't a lot of changes to be made to the page, so it supports the theory that it was yanked because it was just too soon for the page to be up!


----------



## tall1

How do you navigate to the 6.3 upgrade page? Is there a menu selection for software upgrades?


----------



## Cheezmo

tall1 said:


> How do you navigate to the 6.3 upgrade page? Is there a menu selection for software upgrades?


That is the big question to me. Just because there is an unlinked to page does not make a formal announcement or anything, it is just an indicator that one is in the works.

When you can navigate to that page from the official DirecTV WWW site pages, that would make it truly official.


----------



## rminsk

tall1 said:


> How do you navigate to the 6.3 upgrade page? Is there a menu selection for software upgrades?


It was discover by a person checking out http://directv.com/dvr63upgrade each day. The last few software upgrade announcements have had the form dvrXXupgrade where XX is the version number. I do not think there is a link in the DirecTV site to it.


----------



## tall1

Cheezmo said:


> That is the big question to me. Just because there is an unlinked to page does not make a formal announcement or anything, it is just an indicator that one is in the works.
> 
> When you can navigate to that page from the official DirecTV WWW site pages, that would make it truly official.


Yup. But it is somethin. I hope after all this 6.3 includes the "extra" features. I could give a rip about folders and the speed thing never bothered me much.


----------



## drew2k

Cheezmo said:


> That is the big question to me. Just because there is an unlinked to page does not make a formal announcement or anything, it is just an indicator that one is in the works.
> 
> When you can navigate to that page from the official DirecTV WWW site pages, that would make it truly official.


Does it really matter if it's "offical" or "when"?

Earl said earlier today that it's coming in the next few weeks, and in a matter of hours, the restored 6.3 upgrade page reappered, replacing the generic upgrade page. This means it's coming.

Why is it so difficult for people to accept this? Yeah, you've been disappointed before by DirecTV. Get over it. Because something good *is* going to happen. All you have to do is wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## tall1

drew2k said:


> Does it really matter if it's "offical" or "when"?
> 
> Earl said earlier today that it's coming in the next few weeks, and in a matter of hours, the restored 6.3 upgrade page reappered, replacing the generic upgrade page. This means it's coming.
> 
> Why is it so difficult for people to accept this? Yeah, you've been disappointed before by DirecTV. Get over it. Because something good *is* going to happen. All you have to do is wait a couple of weeks.


Yes. It ain't official til it's official. It isn't that I don't believe Earl that it *is* coming, but even Earl isn't 100% sure the August date won't slip.


----------



## cheer

I'll be happy if we just get folders and speed increases.

I'll be ECSTATIC if we can enable HMO/MRV/etc.


----------



## Cheezmo

drew2k said:


> Does it really matter if it's "offical" or "when"?


No, not really. But, the subject of this thread IS false


----------



## tall1

cheer said:


> I'll be happy if we just get folders and speed increases.
> 
> I'll be ECSTATIC if we can enable HMO/MRV/etc.


I think folders are a PITA. When you perform an action on a show in a folder and it completes, it takes you back out of the folder and not to the list of shows in the folder. I agree the speed and "enhanced" stuff will be wicked nice.


----------



## Fleegle

tall1 said:


> I think folders are a PITA. When you perform an action on a show in a folder and it completes, it takes you back out of the folder and not to the list of shows in the folder. I agree the speed and "enhanced" stuff will be wicked nice.


Then isn't it great that you can disable the fodlers by hitting '2' on your remote in the Now Playing list?

I, for one, LOVE folders! No more searching through pages of my Now Playing list to find all the episodes of a favorite show!


----------



## AbMagFab

tall1 said:


> I think folders are a PITA. When you perform an action on a show in a folder and it completes, it takes you back out of the folder and not to the list of shows in the folder. I agree the speed and "enhanced" stuff will be wicked nice.


On all my 6.2 Tivo's, it returns me to the folder. I guess you must be using an UltimateTV or something?


----------



## ebonovic

tall1 said:


> Yes. It ain't official til it's official. It isn't that I don't believe Earl that it *is* coming, but even Earl isn't 100% sure the August date won't slip.


When I made that statement earlier about it "could" slip from early August..
It was part of the argument that dates are missed... in general, because things happen.

Do I think Early August is going to be missed? No... given the info I have gottn, the page comming back up on line.... I do think that we will have 6.3 for the start of the Fall TV Season..

(Just in time for the DNS to be shutoff...  )


----------



## BBREAL

Did anyone else notice; no channel banners in the screenshot on the upgrade page? I have been waiting to get the update to get the channel banners back after my "clear & delete".


----------



## rminsk

BBREAL said:


> Did anyone else notice; no channel banners in the screenshot on the upgrade page? I have been waiting to get the update to get the channel banners back after my "clear & delete".


If you are talking about channel logos then you will be getting them in the upgrade. A new set of channel banners are always shipped with the upgrade.


----------



## Anubys

Folders are nice, but since I try to keep my unit clean so it wouldn't start re-booting and late/missing recordings, they kind of lost their appeal... 

Earl (or anyone): do you have any idea (or guess) if 6.3 will clear up that issue? 

I've only had to clear and delete twice in the past year, but now I try to keep my SP, WL, and NP very short and lean...and I'd rather not have to do that...


----------



## rminsk

Keeping your unit "clean" sounds like a bad hard drive. As the drive fills up you are hitting bad spots in the drive. My machine is 100% full with my recordings and suggestions and I have had it reboot once on its own in the last year.


----------



## tnedator

ebonovic said:


> (Just in time for the DNS to be shutoff...  )


Whoa, did I miss something? Are they shutting off DNS for everyone or only people that get LIL?


----------



## RunnerFL

cheer said:


> Hey, check it out. The full page on directv.com is back!.


It's apparently been pulled yet again. When I go to the page I'm seeing the same thing we saw when they pulled it the first time.


----------



## BBREAL

Yes logos I meant. Thanks.


----------



## tfederov

Yep, the page be down again.


----------



## pdawg17

RunnerFL said:


> It's apparently been pulled yet again. When I go to the page I'm seeing the same thing we saw when they pulled it the first time.


What the hell is going on here?!


----------



## rminsk

pdawg17 said:


> What the hell is going on here?!


Considering there is no link from any of the pages on the DirecTV site to the 6.3 upgrade page they can do anything they want with that page.


----------



## cheer

Odds are they're continuing to update it, etc. I wouldn't read much into this.


----------



## BBREAL

They are probably watching this forum and messing with us.


----------



## Anubys

rminsk said:


> Keeping your unit "clean" sounds like a bad hard drive. As the drive fills up you are hitting bad spots in the drive. My machine is 100% full with my recordings and suggestions and I have had it reboot once on its own in the last year.


not really...I've taken the drives out and run checks...it's a documented problem that many users are having and the C&D seems to clear them for a while...keeping your lists short seems to help...I'm just wondering if 6.3 is going to fix that...


----------



## jaobrien6

RunnerFL said:


> It's apparently been pulled yet again. When I go to the page I'm seeing the same thing we saw when they pulled it the first time.


LOL... I started reading this today, and hadn't gotten to these posts yet... when I went to the web page, I was thinking "what kind of crack are these guys smoking, and where do I get some?"


----------



## rminsk

Anubys said:


> ...the C&D seems to clear them for a while...keeping your lists short seems to help...


Both signs of a bad hard drive...


----------



## ebonovic

tnedator said:


> Whoa, did I miss something? Are they shutting off DNS for everyone or only people that get LIL?


Right now it is just those with LIL (letters started going out about 8 weeks ago)
I got mine about a week or so ago.


----------



## Jeff412

Ok, I guess I'm stupid. What's DNS and LIL?

Jeff


----------



## ebonovic

LIL is Local-In-Local
DNS is Distant Network Service (I think)


----------



## Jeff412

OK. Now I feel really stupid. Even after you told me I still don't know what it is.

Jeff


----------



## ebonovic

LIL: Local In Locals
In a nutshell: Your CBS station for Buna, Texas... is what you get via SAT

DNS: Distant Network Service
In a nutshell: CBS from New York or LA


----------



## tall1

ebonovic said:


> LIL: Local In Locals
> In a nutshell: Your CBS station for Buna, Texas... is what you get via SAT
> 
> DNS: Distant Network Service
> In a nutshell: CBS from New York or LA


And what about O&O's? Are they considered DNS?


----------



## tall1

Fleegle said:


> Then isn't it great that you can disable the fodlers by hitting '2' on your remote in the Now Playing list?
> 
> I, for one, LOVE folders! No more searching through pages of my Now Playing list to find all the episodes of a favorite show!


Well ain't that a kick in the ar$e! I had my groups sorted by date, switched to name and hit 2; very cool. Damn, I can hardly wait until 6.3 and folders! Thanks.


----------



## ebonovic

O&O's are Owned and Operated affiliates.

It is when your "local" CBS station is owned by corporate CBS

Way back when, O&O's granted a blanket waiver to people in it's networks to receive the DNS versions


----------



## cheer

Not at all. An O&O just means the network owns and operates the station.

O&O stations have in the past been quicker to grand waivers so that you can get DNS, but that's changing now with the LiL rollout.


----------



## tall1

ebonovic said:


> O&O's are Owned and Operated affiliates.
> 
> It is when your "local" CBS station is owned by corporate CBS
> 
> Way back when, O&O's granted a blanket waiver to people in it's networks to receive the DNS versions


I know but will we lose those too?


----------



## ebonovic

As of right now...Yes... as I am in an O&O, and I got the letter saying they will be turned off on August 6th.


----------



## cheer

Yes, you will lose those too.


----------



## aaronwt

ebonovic said:


> As of right now...Yes... as I am in an O&O, and I got the letter saying they will be turned off on August 6th.


WHAT! We are going to lose the O&O stations? I am in the DC area and we have an NBC and a FOX O&O station. So you're saying that those will be turned off and the only way to receive them will be from OTA?


----------



## drew2k

aaronwt said:


> WHAT! We are going to lose the O&O stations? I am in the DC area and we have an NBC and a FOX O&O station. So you're saying that those will be turned off and the only way to receive them will be from OTA?


No, at an unspecified date in the near future, you wil only be allowed to keep the O&O stations in your local market, and the distant network feeds will be shut off. (The letter to which Earl referred was about shutting off the DNS feeds, as his local O&Os were available LIL.)


----------



## ebonovic

aaronwt said:


> WHAT! We are going to lose the O&O stations? I am in the DC area and we have an NBC and a FOX O&O station. So you're saying that those will be turned off and the only way to receive them will be from OTA?


Attached is the letter I recieved (with address and account number edited out).

I am O&O for all 4 networks... I got access to the NY feeds the moment they where turned on with out making any phone calls.

I also have an H20 and have MPEG-4 locals as well...

I am working with my contact to get clarrification to see if exceptions are going to be made with regards to the HR10-250 until the HR20 is released...

Ultimately... once the HR20 is release, DNS access will go away, once you have MPEG-4 available... and in the end game, MPEG-2 DNS will ultimately go away.


----------



## cheer

aaronwt said:


> WHAT! We are going to lose the O&O stations? I am in the DC area and we have an NBC and a FOX O&O station. So you're saying that those will be turned off and the only way to receive them will be from OTA?


You're not losing the O&O stations. You're losing the DNS stations.


----------



## BillyT2002

I have a question Earl. Let's say that I stay with DirecTV and try out the new HD DVR that they offer.

If I can keep my HR10-250 which is owned and not leased and use it to record everything the new DVR is set up to record except in standard definition and as a backup in the event the new DVR messes up. If DirecTV gives me my local channels in high-definition for use with the new DVR (in MPEG-4), will they still be able to offer me my same locals in standard-definition for use with the HR10-250? Or are the SD locals going away once the HD locals are up? If they are going away, then I'll just upgrade to a TIVO series 2 DT (get rid of the standalone series 1 14hr TIVO altogether and the HR10-250) and set it up to record off of the broadcast cable package (which Adelphia basically forces me to get so that I can have cable modem service through them).

I'd really like to go the TIVO series 3 route, but it may not be a viable option as my cable company is going to become Time-Warner and they are comitting to using SDV for all of their future digital programming which will not work with the series 3. My other hope is that Time-Warner keeps the analog broadcast networks going or I'm even screwed in the TIVO series 2 DT scenario.

(I can't win for anything - I should just buy the new Sony Reader when it comes out in the Fall, more PC games, and more DVDs and forget television networks and services altogether - or maybe I should just start downloading bit torrents for television - though I'm against doing it - they're leaving me no reliable, legitimate options).


----------



## cheer

SD locals are not going away -- you'll still get them, and you'll still be able to Tivo them with the HR10-250.


----------



## BillyT2002

Well at least that is a relief. Thanks for the information. Are the SD feeds never going to go away? Or, will they go away eventually and hopefully not before the new HD DVR becomes 99% reliable?


----------



## ebonovic

As or right now, I haven't even heard a hint to the contrary... and can't imagin it happening any time soon.....

SD Locals will not be effected at all when the HR20 is released...
As it would make no sense to elimate then for one system in your home, unless the replace ALL of your equipment (including SD) with MPEG-4 compatible equipment...

Even then, HD Locals (at least here in Chicago), have at least another 10ish to go, before they are all availalbe in MPEG-4....


----------



## BillyT2002

Thanks for the information both of you.


----------



## Redux

jcricket said:


> Looks like they're having yet another slip of the new NDS-based HD-DVR.


Its continued unavailability is a _feature_.


----------



## Kamakzie

Since the new DVR is slipping so many times it just frightens me to think how buggy it will be..


----------



## dswallow

Kamakzie said:


> Since the new DVR is slipping so many times it just frightens me to think how buggy it will be..


I don't think it's slipped more often than the HR10-250 slipped initially.

And in general I'd expect the slips to mean when we do finally see it there should be fewer bugs -- certainly fewer, if any, show-stoppers.

Now if it'd come out when it was first talked about, I'd probably bet on it having had many bugs.


----------



## chris_h

BBREAL said:


> They are probably watching this forum and messing with us.


And laughing their heads off...

Hey Joe, wanna see all the geeks on TCF go nuts? Get me a beer, and watch this...

Argh!


----------



## sirJ

Right now there are big changes going on with eligibility for DNS (which is yes, Distant Network Services, NY & LA Feeds) and HD-DNS (obviously the HD version of said Feeds) 

I know you guys obviously read the letters you received but I believe a lot of customers did not read it or got lost in the mail and did not receive notice and of course are getting angry. DirecTV is not to blame though the government does control this as well Neilson Data changes in local channel areas. 

Unfortunately, what will happen in the future is there will be issues when a CSR has to work with the account and disconnect an access card. Sometimes, some people, have a hard time with reconnecting the services, so always make sure that your (HD)DNS channels are there if you call in with an authorization issue (ie 721,722, CNA) 

And in regards to SD locals. I doubt those will go away. With the addition of 2 more satellites the bandwidth is growing and allowing more channels (sooner the better). Although, I thought I read somewhere that by 2008 all TV stations should be broadcasting HD over the air. The idea of spot beams from the 99/103 satellite seem really interesting to me but I imagine it is quite difficult to control. 

Do you think version 6.3 will allow functionality of USB?


----------



## HofstraJet

sirJ said:


> DirecTV is not to blame though the government does control this as well Neilson Data changes in local channel areas.


IIRC, what D* is doing in regards to shutting off HD-DNS is a *BUSINESS* decision on their part and is *NOT* mandated by the FCC or anybody else. See this thread for more information.


----------



## Anubys

rminsk said:


> Both signs of a bad hard drive...


sigh...did you miss the part of my post where I said I took out the drives (many other did that as well) and tested them? 

about keeping the HR10-250 when the new mpeg4 DVR comes out:

I thought D* was going to offer a swap to the HR10-250 owners in order for us to get the new units for free (or almost free)...wouldn't that mean that we could not keep the HR10-250 even if we owned it?


----------



## BillyT2002

I'll just give them the HDVR2 I have laying around, if they insist on taking the HR10-250 with them.


----------



## ebonovic

HofstraJet said:


> IIRC, what D* is doing in regards to shutting off HD-DNS is a *BUSINESS* decision on their part and is *NOT* mandated by the FCC or anybody else. See this thread for more information.


Hardley...

What type of "buisness decision" would it be... Except for some of the "cable" channels, DirecTV doesn't insert their own advertising into the channels.... Especially Locals, that is still the Local channels control.

If DirecTV could... don't you think they would "LOVE" to give us all the locals... at least at a minimum one Eastern and one Pacific TimeZone network?

The pressure is comming from the networks that signed carraige contracts for MPEG-4 and other networks. The FCC is the one that has placed rules into place, for the networks to use to pressure DirecTV...

So is it a mandate from the FCC... no
Did the FCC put the pieces there for the networks to use... sure

So yes, you are correct it is not the government... But it is the individual affiliates that are getting ticked... Even in O&O the advertising revenue from local vendors still generate a lot of money for them.


----------



## HDTivoUser

Silly me....I thought this thread was about the 6.3 upgrade we are supposed to be getting. Trying to find updated information is pretty hard when you have to scroll through pages of DNS channels and HR20 info. 

So, is this 6.3 coming or not?


----------



## mattdb

BBREAL said:


> They are probably watching this forum and messing with us.


That is so true.



HDTivoUser said:


> Silly me....I thought this thread was about the 6.3 upgrade we are supposed to be getting. Trying to find updated information is pretty hard when you have to scroll through pages of DNS channels and HR20 info.
> 
> So, is this 6.3 coming or not?


I was excited to see all the message on the forum when I got to it this am only to find out it was not related to 6.3. What a bummer.


----------



## gruxx

mattdb said:


> That is so true.


But we also get to see the great IT staff at D*.

<!-->

WTF?

Is anyone at D* actually looking at the content they push?

Short answer: No. Press "info" for more.


----------



## Markman07

"Lets get rid of the customer's DNS HD channels BEFORE the customer has the ability to record the new MPEG4 channels. Now they can't record them at all! " This has to be on e of the top 5 dumbest things Directv has ever done. I am surprised anyone who doesn't have an OTA antenna because of whatever reasons hasn't "MOVED" to the middle of Iowa.


----------



## ebonovic

HDTivoUser said:


> Silly me....I thought this thread was about the 6.3 upgrade we are supposed to be getting. Trying to find updated information is pretty hard when you have to scroll through pages of DNS channels and HR20 info.
> 
> So, is this 6.3 coming or not?


Yes...


----------



## pendragn

Markman07 said:


> I am surprised anyone who doesn't have an OTA antenna because of whatever reasons hasn't "MOVED" to the middle of Iowa.


Just let the record show I lived in the middle of Iowa long before it was cool. 

tk


----------



## CrazyKen

Anubys said:


> I thought D* was going to offer a swap to the HR10-250 owners in order for us to get the new units for free (or almost free)...wouldn't that mean that we could not keep the HR10-250 even if we owned it?


When they upgraded my standalone HD MPEG-2 receiver to the H20, they didn't take my old receiver away from me. It's still in a box... somewhere. I suspect the same will hold true for the HR20-700 unless they plan to cannibalize the old HR10-250's they reclaim for parts, which, I think, would be very unlikely.


----------



## kbohip

For those of you trying to get some info about 6.3 out of this thread. Yes, it IS coming out and soon according to Earl's....um.....birdie. His sourse says it SHOULD be out around BEGINNING of August. It of course is not 100% certain though that this date won't be changed. The important thing is that it's coming out!

My guess is the reason Directv's even putting out a new software for this machine is to throw a bone to all of it's unhappy HD customers. That is, those that are unhappy with the lack of HD programming and those that are tired of waiting for the HR20 and may jump ship to Dish, cable, etc.


----------



## sirfergy

Is it wonderful?


----------



## rminsk

Anubys said:


> sigh...did you miss the part of my post where I said I took out the drives (many other did that as well) and tested them?


Yes. The test do not always show bad drives. Have you tried a different drive in it?


----------



## AbMagFab

rminsk said:


> Yes. The test do not always show bad drives. Have you tried a different drive in it?


Depends what tests. If you look at the S.M.A.R.T. data on the drives, they will always show you if there are any issues with the drives, even if surface scans don't show anything serious (yet).


----------



## rminsk

AbMagFab said:


> Depends what tests. If you look at the S.M.A.R.T. data on the drives, they will always show you if there are any issues with the drives, even if surface scans don't show anything serious (yet).


S.M.A.R.T. can be disabled on a drive. I'm not sure if the TiVo does disable S.M.A.R.T or not.


----------



## StanSimmons

rminsk said:


> S.M.A.R.T. can be disabled on a drive. I'm not sure if the TiVo does disable S.M.A.R.T or not.


TiVo software can report the SMART status. If you have TiVoWebPlus installed, SMART status is in the Info section


----------



## tbb1226

kbohip said:


> For those of you trying to get some info about 6.3 out of this thread. Yes, it IS coming out and soon according to Earl's....um.....birdie. His sourse says it SHOULD be out around the middle of August. It of course is not 100% certain though that this date won't be changed. The important thing is that it's coming out!


kbohip, we can read the posts. It does nobody any good to paraphrase what someone else has stated in this very thread - especially when you change the message from what was actually stated. If you want to rehash somebody else's info, better to use a quote:



ebonovic said:


> My little birdie says his little birdie is telling him that *some users may start to see the next version for the HR10-250 in "early August"...*
> 
> That's the most I could "pluck" out of him......


----------



## kbohip

tbb1226 said:


> kbohip, we can read the posts. It does nobody any good to paraphrase what someone else has stated in this very thread - especially when you change the message from what was actually stated. If you want to rehash somebody else's info, better to use a quote:


And it does everybody even LESS good to make a stupid post like your's. Seriously, wtf is the point man? This threads gone so far OT that people were complaining about not being able to find any info about what it was supposed to be about. I tried to bring them up to speed on it. So I missed the supposed release date by a few days (maybe). Sorry to get your panties in a bunch tbb.


----------



## 230

I have 2 hd tivos not hooked up to a phone. Vonage.

i am currently in rehab at the Mayo clinic for the removal of a spinal cord tumor. so it looks like i will be here for a few months. Will the upgrade still be there when i get home?


----------



## AbMagFab

EJ said:


> I have 2 hd tivos not hooked up to a phone. Vonage.
> 
> i am currently in rehab at the Mayo clinic for the removal of a spinal cord tumor. so it looks like i will be here for a few months. Will the upgrade still be there when i get home?


More than likely, the upgrade won't have arrived yet. But, on the outside chance it does, yes it will still be there. You'll just need to dial in to trigger it.


----------



## dthreet

Well hofefully it will come soon. Its kinda hard to go through 559 hours of recordings withouth folders.


----------



## tbb1226

kbohip said:


> And it does everybody even LESS good to make a stupid post like your's. Seriously, wtf is the point man? This threads gone so far OT that people were complaining about not being able to find any info about what it was supposed to be about. I tried to bring them up to speed on it.


Seriously, the point is that there is no need for you to post when you have nothing new to say. Redundant information is bad enough, but *you got it wrong*.

To me, that's more objectionable than the "far OT" babble that has been going on here.


----------



## AstroDad

The things people find to argue about


----------



## wrz0170

So 6.3 is coming out in the next several weeks and my _new_ HR10-250 is coming tomorrow. Very cool. :up:

Please forgive my ignorance, but what are all the features that will be available? Like I know 6.2 for some DVRs has features that enable USB to allow connectivity to a computer (pics, mp3s) Will this version allow the same along with folders, etc?

Just curious


----------



## etsolow

wrz0170 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what are all the features that will be available? Like I know 6.2 for some DVRs has features that enable USB to allow connectivity to a computer (pics, mp3s) Will this version allow the same along with folders, etc?


No one knows for sure, but we'd all be REAL surprised if the upgrade offers anything other than folders, a speed boost and perhaps some miscellaneous bug fixes.

E


----------



## chris_h

etsolow said:


> No one knows for sure, but we'd all be REAL surprised if the upgrade offers anything other than folders, a speed boost and perhaps some miscellaneous bug fixes.
> 
> E


Some of us are also hoping for a native resolution passthru (or hybrid) mode. Fingers crossed. Toes crossed.


----------



## no-blue-screen

I would be perfectly happy with the speed boost and folders.


----------



## Jimmmmbo!

How 'bout we just close this thread, and wait for a new thread called HR10-250 6.3 upgrade "Received" be posted?  

Just a joke from someone waiting for something real to happen ...


----------



## jamoke

The new DirecTV HD DVR's are finally being released in August.

http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=202

Funny how that new 6.x HD Tivo code (which is a year old or more) is finally being released at the same time.

The bastards at DirecTV have just been sittting on the code forever.


----------



## kbohip

From above TVWeek article. "[The delay] is certainly something they don't want to be doing right now," he said. "Everything DirecTV has said indicates they want high-end subscribers. High-end doesn't mean DVR, it means HD. They're clearly at a competitive disadvantage and have been for a while. The longer they go without an HD DVR, the more damaging it could be."

All this time I thought I had an HD-DVR. Oh wait, nevermind, it's an HD-Tivo, those are obviously two totally different things.


----------



## Anubys

I'll echo the last two posts... 

what is this article talking about? they've had an HD DVR for a couple of years... 

and this confirms in my cynical mind that they had deliberately held up 6.3 in order to make us "need" the new DVR...I'll go as far as wonder if the reboots, late recordings...etc. are not part of the plan to foster dissatisfaction...


----------



## mattdb

Anubys said:


> I'll echo the last two posts...
> 
> what is this article talking about? they've had an HD DVR for a couple of years...
> 
> and this confirms in my cynical mind that they had deliberately held up 6.3 in order to make us "need" the new DVR...I'll go as far as wonder if the reboots, late recordings...etc. are not part of the plan to foster dissatisfaction...


I will not be buying a Directv HDDVR. Period. I will follow TiVo.


----------



## ebonovic

kbohip said:


> All this time I thought I had an HD-DVR. Oh wait, nevermind, it's an HD-Tivo, those are obviously two totally different things.


Those comments where in response to the Forbes and followup articles this week... that also conviently forgot to mention that DirecTV had the FIRST HD-DVR... and still does have an HD-DVR on the market...

So when they are saying HD-DVR in the latest article... they are referring to the MPEG-4 capable HR20.. because that is what the articles this week where blasting them about.


----------



## Lee L

Anubys said:


> I'll echo the last two posts...
> 
> what is this article talking about? they've had an HD DVR for a couple of years...
> 
> and this confirms in my cynical mind that they had deliberately held up 6.3 in order to make us "need" the new DVR...I'll go as far as wonder if the reboots, late recordings...etc. are not part of the plan to foster dissatisfaction...


IMO, if they held it as long as they did and the reason they were doing it was to make us want the new DVR, why release it now. Keeping the HR10-250 as slow as possible can only make the new one seem better. I am guessing that it was more a bunch of company inertia and issues with the software that did it.

Hey, maybe some insider will write a best selling novel about it. I'm sure it would sell at least 500 copies to people here.


----------



## Paperboy2003

I asked this a while ago, but don't recall getting an answer....will the hr20-700 have the interactive features that some of the non DVR boxes have? Specifically asking about the features accessible on YES.

Thanks


----------



## Rich Peterson

Anubys said:


> and this confirms in my cynical mind that they had deliberately held up 6.3 in order to make us "need" the new DVR...


Perhaps, but I got a totally different feeling after several discussions at CES last January. When I asked DIRECTV if and when 6.2 would be released , the first thing I was told was "ask Tivo when they are going to fix their bugs". The impression I got was this was a typical vendor/contractor squabble by two companies with a declining relationship.


----------



## dr_mal

mattdb said:


> I will not be buying a Directv HDDVR. Period. I will follow TiVo.


You and me both. I fear we're in the minority, though.


----------



## mgoddard1

Actually I believe the Dish Network 921 was the first HD-DVR on the market. I bought one of the very first of those bug-ridden DVRs and used it until the HR10-250 came out. The 921 was the very definition of 'bleeding edge' in many ways and switching to hdtivo was like trading in your Yugo for a Mercedes.



ebonovic said:


> Those comments where in response to the Forbes and followup articles this week... that also conviently forgot to mention that DirecTV had the FIRST HD-DVR... and still does have an HD-DVR on the market...
> 
> So when they are saying HD-DVR in the latest article... they are referring to the MPEG-4 capable HR20.. because that is what the articles this week where blasting them about.


----------



## cwpomeroy

I'll be following Tivo as well. Just a matter of time until I'm back on Cable I guess.


----------



## Anubys

mattdb said:


> I will not be buying a Directv HDDVR. Period. I will follow TiVo.


Not me. I will stay with Tivo as long as Tivo has the best product. If the new NDS DVR is better than Tivo, I will gladly give up the Tivo.


----------



## fasTLane

this TiVo rocks...even with bugs.


----------



## ebonovic

mgoddard1 said:


> Actually I believe the Dish Network 921 was the first HD-DVR on the market. I bought one of the very first of those bug-ridden DVRs and used it until the HR10-250 came out. The 921 was the very definition of 'bleeding edge' in many ways and switching to hdtivo was like trading in your Yugo for a Mercedes.


Hmmm... possible... but I really though the HR10-250 was the first...


----------



## ebonovic

cwpomeroy said:


> I'll be following Tivo as well. Just a matter of time until I'm back on Cable I guess.


I guess that is where I differ from most...
I follow the content provider (the key link in my book), not the technology that is used on the receivers/DVRs...


----------



## kbcrowe

ebonovic said:


> I guess that is where I differ from most...
> I follow the content provider (the key link in my book), not the technology that is used on the receivers/DVRs...


Yes, I would say that is different from most. I would say most people care more about the content (in this case the UI experience) than merely the mechanism for delivering it. Even most of the folks staying with D* will do so because of content such as Sunday Ticket. Not many besides your self will stay just becuase its "DirecTV". That does explain the tone of your posts though.


----------



## mgoddard1

Off topic but this thread sums up when and how the 921 and the hr10-250 was released:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/archive/index.php/t-4286.html

The HR10-250 was the first to go into full production in about March 2004 but Dish did release some 921s in late December 2003. In hindsight I think Dish did that just so they could say they were first to market but the 921 software was no where near ready for the mass market at that point.



ebonovic said:


> Hmmm... possible... but I really though the HR10-250 was the first...


----------



## ebonovic

It is not that it is "DirecTV"... it is more to do with that Comcast is my other option... or Dish...... 

I selected DirecTV 10 years ago because they where better then my local Cable-Co...
And at least here in my neck of the woods, they are still cheaper.. and pretty much offer the same thing from a programming point of view....


----------



## eddyj

Well, I moved to DIRECTV because of the DirecTiVos, and stayed for the HD-TiVo. Once those options are not working for me, I will switch to Comcast with their TiVo-driven DVR that should be out by then. 

No provider has anything unique for me, they all petty much have what I watch. So I will go to the one with the best technology for me (right now, TiVo).


----------



## newsposter

so what's first...6 3 or new unit...taking bets


----------



## ebonovic

6.3... should be released before the HR20 is released to the LA Market.


----------



## zalusky

I still want to see a final cost breakdown of comcast and directtv.

Will you guys pay $50 more a month for comcast because it has tivo.

Until we see the final products which includes the cost of content and the cost of the ui experience vs the available content and richness of the UI and hackability,

Its not worth predicting your future path.

I can say right now I hate comcast for their bundled pricing and their failure to compete when its comes to their internet product.


----------



## BillyT2002

I would pay $500 more a month to use a DVR with real TIVO software built-in over any other DVR - anyday. I love the reliability, I love season passes, I love wish lists and I love the minimalist presentation of the UI.


----------



## harley3k

ebonovic said:


> 6.3... should be released before the HR20 is released to the LA Market.


So the TVWEEK article says HR20 will be released mid August, which would mean by Aug 16th... so you're predicting the 6.3 update is released within the next 2 weeks then? That will be cool...

-h


----------



## ebonovic

Roughly.... yes... give or take a day or two there.

As "Mid august" can be anywhere between August 2nd and August 30th


----------



## pdawg17

zalusky said:


> I still want to see a final cost breakdown of comcast and directtv.
> 
> Will you guys pay $50 more a month for comcast because it has tivo.
> 
> Until we see the final products which includes the cost of content and the cost of the ui experience vs the available content and richness of the UI and hackability,
> 
> Its not worth predicting your future path.
> 
> I can say right now I hate comcast for their bundled pricing and their failure to compete when its comes to their internet product.


I live near you and couldn't agree with you more...


----------



## slocko

i wouldn't mind test driving the new offering from Direct, but if it means being locked in for another 2 years, no thanks. 

i'll rather try FIOS without a commitment.


----------



## AstroDad

ebonovic said:


> Roughly.... yes... give or take a day or two there.
> 
> As "Mid august" can be anywhere between August 2nd and August 30th


Maybe to a spin doctor, but not to any reasonable person 

I would say a reasonable time frame for "mid-august" is between August 10th & 20th


----------



## tmtech

I agree completely. If I didn't have to sell my soul to D* for two years to try it out I would. Since I do have a cable company with good HD offerings it's an easier decision to wait out the Tivo Series 3 and switch over. In the long run I think it will be easier to provide bandwidth on the ground than from the sky so I believe D*'s days of advantage over cable may be dwindling.



slocko said:


> i wouldn't mind test driving the new offering from Direct, but if it means being locked in for another 2 years, no thanks.
> 
> i'll rather try FIOS without a commitment.


----------



## ebonovic

AstroDad said:


> I would say a reasonable time frame for "mid-august" is between August 10th & 20th


I agree... hence why "mid-august" was in quotes...
Reasonable expectations would put it during those two weeks.


----------



## BillyT2002

I can't help it but everytime someone uses that phrase my brain gets stuck on:

If you'd like to buy me flowers - just go ahead now
If you'd like to talk for hours - just go ahead now
And if you'd....

It'll take me days to shake that song out of my brain again.


----------



## AstroDad

The 6.3 upgrade actually confuses my plans. Originally I planned to replace one of my two HR10s with a HR20 so I could do a true side-by-side comparison. With 6.3 coming I am going to have to wait to see if it will be hackable to include MRV. If that is the case, I don't see myself switching until I have to (which for me would be when the move Sunday Ticket HD to mpeg4).


----------



## tall1

mattdb said:


> I will not be buying a Directv HDDVR. Period. I will follow TiVo.


Why? Did you miss the last sentence in the article? "..."The box has performed magnificently in tests," he said. "It's going to be a fantastic product..."


----------



## BillyT2002

If you say so.


----------



## Capmeister

I love my TIVO too, but I'm willing to see what actual users say about the HR20. Maybe it will be fine. Ya never know. They're obviously working hard on it.


----------



## Adam1115

mgoddard1 said:


> Actually I believe the Dish Network 921 was the first HD-DVR on the market. I bought one of the very first of those bug-ridden DVRs and used it until the HR10-250 came out. The 921 was the very definition of 'bleeding edge' in many ways and switching to hdtivo was like trading in your Yugo for a Mercedes.





ebonovic said:


> Hmmm... possible... but I really though the HR10-250 was the first...


Nope, mgoddard is right. The 921 came out in December 2003, the HR10 was like March or April of 2004.

Of course Dish cheated, by 'releasing' a beta DVR to 'beat' directv. The 921 was barely even usable when it released, it was HORRIBLE. Far worse than any of the HR10's minor bugs..


----------



## Cudahy

So the first DirectvHDdvr and an update to the DirectvHDtivo are coming out at about the same time?


----------



## ebonovic

Cudahy said:


> So the first DirectvHDdvr and an update to the DirectvHDtivo are coming out at about the same time?


Give or take a few days/weeks... Basically... Yes..

The update for the HR10-250 will be in the early part of August
The HR20 will be out in LA in mid-August.


----------



## JimSpence

Lee L said:


> IMO, if they held it as long as they did and the reason they were doing it was to make us want the new DVR, why release it now. Keeping the HR10-250 as slow as possible can only make the new one seem better. I am guessing that it was more a bunch of company inertia and issues with the software that did it.)


 I kinda wondered the same thing when DirecTV sent down the latest update (v3.5) for Series 1 DirecTV TiVo (T60, DSR6000). I thought they wanted us to switch to R15s.


----------



## tazzmission

Adam1115 said:


> Nope, mgoddard is right. The 921 came out in December 2003, the HR10 was like March or April of 2004.
> 
> Of course Dish cheated, by 'releasing' a beta DVR to 'beat' directv. The 921 was barely even usable when it released, it was HORRIBLE. Far worse than any of the HR10's minor bugs..


I signed up for Dish to get the 921. Then canceled a week later because it did not work. It was crap. I then signed up for DirecTV for the HR10-250. I had to wait about a month to get one. I've been happy with it overall. I have two now. Just wish it was faster and had folders like my R10 had. But that is coming. Wishing for native passthrough too.


----------



## dturturro

Adam1115 said:


> Nope, mgoddard is right. The 921 came out in December 2003, the HR10 was like March or April of 2004.
> 
> Of course Dish cheated, by 'releasing' a beta DVR to 'beat' directv. The 921 was barely even usable when it released, it was HORRIBLE. Far worse than any of the HR10's minor bugs..


The 921 also lacked name based recording. For all the good that the 921 did, you would have been better off with a Zenith HDR230 for OTA HD recording


----------



## Kevin L

Anubys said:


> Not me. I will stay with Tivo as long as Tivo has the best product. If the new NDS DVR is better than Tivo, I will gladly give up the Tivo.


Thank you for making the most intelligent quote of the group. I'm with you, Anubys. I don't care if it's TiVo, NDS, or any other company, as long as it does what I want. I don't care if I'm in the minority or majority. I switched from TiVo to UltimateTV when it came out because UTV was faster, had a UI I preferred, and most important, had working dual-tuners. I stuck with UTV (had five or six of them) until the HR10-250 came out. I then switched back to TiVo because it did what I wanted - time-shifted HD material. I now don't have any UTVs and have three HR10-250s and two HDVR2s. If the NDS product works better for ME than TiVo can, then I'll switch again.

Regarding CE, the only one I'm loyal to is me.


----------



## jnangano

ebonovic said:


> Give or take a few days/weeks... Basically... Yes..
> 
> The update for the HR10-250 will be in the early part of August
> The HR20 will be out in LA in mid-August.


or a few months.

I'll believe it when I see it in MFS/SwSystem.


----------



## String

ebonovic said:


> It is not that it is "DirecTV"... it is more to do with that Comcast is my other option... or Dish......
> 
> I selected DirecTV 10 years ago because they where better then my local Cable-Co...
> And at least here in my neck of the woods, they are still cheaper.. and pretty much offer the same thing from a programming point of view....


I completely agree with that choice. Comcast is aweful in my area. However, I am holding out until S3 and FIOS. That combo should be MONEY.


----------



## String

I'd think twice about being an early adapter for DirecTv. We have seen, first hand, how early adapters are treated by DirecTv.


----------



## marshdom

As a HD-Tivo user, I've been following this thread for a while (off & on) now. I'd prefer to stick with Tivo (and am looking forward to 6.3), but I'd also wouldn't mind staying with D* and giving the new HD-DVR a try. Do we know what the pricing/terms will be for the new NDS/D* HD-DVR? Will it be rent or buy (or an option of either)? If rent, I'm assuming it will requre at least a one-year commitment (any chance it might come with a 30-day backout clause or something of that sort - to allow for a trial)? If buying it is the only option, do we have any idea on pricing? Sorry if these questions have already been asked and answered ... if so, I'd greatly appreciate a link. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ebonovic

Right now, none of the financial information has been released.

Be sure to watch www.dbstalk.com as that is going to be eventually be the "unofficial" home of HR20


----------



## pdawg17

String said:


> I completely agree with that choice. Comcast is aweful in my area. However, I am holding out until S3 and FIOS. That combo should be MONEY.


Unfortunately, FIOS won't be coming to the Bay Area as far as I know...


----------



## yunlin12

zalusky said:


> I still want to see a final cost breakdown of comcast and directtv.
> 
> Will you guys pay $50 more a month for comcast because it has tivo.
> 
> Until we see the final products which includes the cost of content and the cost of the ui experience vs the available content and richness of the UI and hackability,
> 
> Its not worth predicting your future path.
> 
> I can say right now I hate comcast for their bundled pricing and their failure to compete when its comes to their internet product.


Hey Zalusky, since you are in Cupertino, I think you can understand my choice.

I went from DTV and DSL to Comcast with cable broadband, here's my comparison:

DTV: $50.98, Total choice + local + DTivo
DSL: ~$30, 1.2mbps
Total $81

Comcast silver with HBO, HDTV and DVR
Cable broadband, 5-6 mbps
Free installation
Total $103

I'm paying $22/month more with Comcast, but I get HBO, HD, and a faster internet. I watch a lot of base ball on FSB in HD on Comcast right now.

If i just wanted to add HBO and HD in my DTV service, it would cost me $22 more, and I would have to put up a new dish to go HD with DTV, and a rooftop antenna to get SF local OTA's from 40 miles away. Even then, I still won't have FSB in HD, where I can watch A's and Giants.

I look forward to the Comcast DVR becoming a Tivo in the near future. I also got a DT on the side to play with since it can get all the SD cable channels on 2-99, which is where most of the useful cable channels are anyways.


----------



## pdawg17

yunlin12 said:


> Hey Zalusky, since you are in Cupertino, I think you can understand my choice.
> 
> I went from DTV and DSL to Comcast with cable broadband, here's my comparison:
> 
> DTV: $50.98, Total choice + local + DTivo
> DSL: ~$30, 1.2mbps
> Total $81
> 
> Comcast silver with HBO, HDTV and DVR
> Cable broadband, 5-6 mbps
> Free installation
> Total $103
> 
> I'm paying $22/month more with Comcast, but I get HBO, HD, and a faster internet. I watch a lot of base ball on FSB in HD on Comcast right now.
> 
> If i just wanted to add HBO and HD in my DTV service, it would cost me $22 more, and I would have to put up a new dish to go HD with DTV, and a rooftop antenna to get SF local OTA's from 40 miles away. Even then, I still won't have FSB in HD, where I can watch A's and Giants.
> 
> I look forward to the Comcast DVR becoming a Tivo in the near future. I also got a DT on the side to play with since it can get all the SD cable channels on 2-99, which is where most of the useful cable channels are anyways.


Is that price for Comcast a "deal" that lasts for 6-12 months and then you have to call again to look for a deal again? That can't be their regular price...Internet is $43 by itself...


----------



## yunlin12

pdawg17 said:


> Is that price for Comcast a "deal" that lasts for 6-12 months and then you have to call again to look for a deal again? That can't be their regular price...Internet is $43 by itself...


That's a 1 year deal. My co-worker calls Comcast once a year or 6 months to get a new deal. The same was with DSL, the ~30/month is on a one year renewal contract. Since I was waiting/looking to switch to cable, I spent a few months on DSL without goign with the 1 year contract, and my bill was over $45/month.


----------



## zalusky

yunlin12 said:


> Hey Zalusky, since you are in Cupertino, I think you can understand my choice.
> 
> I went from DTV and DSL to Comcast with cable broadband, here's my comparison:
> 
> DTV: $50.98, Total choice + local + DTivo
> DSL: ~$30, 1.2mbps
> Total $81
> 
> Comcast silver with HBO, HDTV and DVR
> Cable broadband, 5-6 mbps
> Free installation
> Total $103
> 
> I'm paying $22/month more with Comcast, but I get HBO, HD, and a faster internet. I watch a lot of base ball on FSB in HD on Comcast right now.
> 
> If i just wanted to add HBO and HD in my DTV service, it would cost me $22 more, and I would have to put up a new dish to go HD with DTV, and a rooftop antenna to get SF local OTA's from 40 miles away. Even then, I still won't have FSB in HD, where I can watch A's and Giants.
> 
> I look forward to the Comcast DVR becoming a Tivo in the near future. I also got a DT on the side to play with since it can get all the SD cable channels on 2-99, which is where most of the useful cable channels are anyways.


I have 4 receivers with Direct TV (2 HR10-250s and 2 HDVR2s).. DTV charges $5 mirroring fee per unit and one $5 DVR fee.

What about Comcast?

BTW in Cupertino, I have 6MB DSL with Sonic for their 1 year $27.95 rate.

I originally had Comcast Video and Internet but when Tivo came to DirectTV I switched and then I watched my internet bill go to $60 and also had rush hour slow downs. So I switched to DSL and everything has been great.

Doesnt mean I wont switch back but I need to be persuaded.


----------



## yunlin12

I don't know for sure since I only wanted one outlet, my Tivo is hooked directly to cable without a STB. But my gut feeling is that the DTV mirroring fee is probably a better deal than Comcast.

[Edit] Now I remember, when I called Comcast and said I'm coming from DTV, they offered me a second box for free. I didn't want it. You'are basically paying $15 extra for 3 extra Tivo's in addition to the one HDTivo you have. If I had to do it, the second box is free per the deal, but Comcast will probably charge me $10 to make the second box a DVR. Then I can get 2 SA DT Tivo to use on SDTV like your 2 HDVR2's. They don't need STB's so only the Tivo sub fee, $20. So total of $30 more. Yeah, DTV is till a better deal here.

The Sonic DSL sounds pretty cool. I live in a town house, so new dish and antenna installation is a pretty big PITA for me. Wanting to get FSB in HD and local (easily) in HD was pretty much my main deciding factors. Everything else, such as not getting completed ripped off, are secondary. I also went with D originally for the DTivo. This time around, it would be icing on the HDTV cake if the ComcasTivo works out soon. The Motorola box is really crappy. I'm glad to have the SA tivo backing it up.


----------



## zalusky

The other thing is in a couple of years analog will go away and you have to use the new Tivo Box meaning you will need a cablecard meaning rental mirror fees in addition to Tivo DVR fees.


----------



## rminsk

zalusky said:


> The other thing is in a couple of years analog will go away and you have to use the new Tivo Box meaning you will need a cablecard meaning rental mirror fees in addition to Tivo DVR fees.


Analog broadcast will go away but analog interconnects will not go away in a couple of years. A standard definition standalone TiVo will work for quite a long time. No need for cable card for that. The only reason you would need cablecard is to record digital signals.


----------



## drew2k

Paperboy2003 said:


> I asked this a while ago, but don't recall getting an answer....will the hr20-700 have the interactive features that some of the non DVR boxes have? Specifically asking about the features accessible on YES.
> 
> Thanks


Until it's actually released, no one knows what the receiver will do. However, it is supposed to be modeled on the R15, which IS an interactive receiver, so my guess is you will be able to see the YES interactive features on the HR20-700.

(If it's not initially available, I'm sure it will be added late in a software upgrade, as that is how interactivity rolled out on the R15 models.)


----------



## ebonovic

drew2k said:


> Until it's actually released, no one knows what the receiver will do. However, it is supposed to be modeled on the R15, which IS an interactive receiver, so my guess is you will be able to see the YES interactive features on the HR20-700.
> 
> (If it's not initially available, I'm sure it will be added late in a software upgrade, as that is how interactivity rolled out on the R15 models.)


Actually the R15 had interactivity on the first day.


----------



## drew2k

ebonovic said:


> Actually the R15 had interactivity on the first day.


My bad, then. I could have sworn there were a couple of models that DirecTV provided software upgrades to add the interactivity features. Maybe they were the D10, D15 models? Oh well, nothing 'll lose sleep over.


----------



## ebonovic

D10.... it was added too
And the H20 is still waiting for it's upgrade


----------



## kbohip

ebonovic said:


> I guess that is where I differ from most...
> I follow the content provider (the key link in my book), not the technology that is used on the receivers/DVRs...


You wouldn't be saying that if you ever had the displeasure of owning any of the older Dish DVR's! I was the same way until I got the Dish 522 DVR, then I couldn't get to Directv soon enough.


----------



## kbohip

dturturro said:


> The 921 also lacked name based recording. For all the good that the 921 did, you would have been better off with a Zenith HDR230 for OTA HD recording


Remember Charlie coming on Charlie Chat saying the 921 would get NBR really soon. Man, with all his empty promises he should have been a politician.


----------



## mgoddard1

They also said in their marketing literature the 921 was also going to be able to dump HD MPEG2 out the firewire port to a HD D-VHS recorder so that you could archive content. Then they decided to never enable it and never officially told the current 921 owners nor apologize for pulling this promised feature which alienated a number of their high end customers/early adopters:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=26320&highlight=921+dvhs

Personally this is what made me decide enough is enough and go to directv/hdtivo. So for all the complaining about 6.3 not coming out and the slowness and lack of folders with 6.1 the issues with the HR10-250 pale in comparison with the 921. In my opinion the HR10-250 has been the gold standard for HD DVRs for over 2 years and will continue to be for some time.



kbohip said:


> Remember Charlie coming on Charlie Chat saying the 921 would get NBR really soon. Man, with all his empty promises he should have been a politician.


----------



## dturturro

mgoddard1 said:


> They also said in their marketing literature the 921 was also going to be able to dump HD MPEG2 out the firewire port to a HD D-VHS recorder so that you could archive content.


Ahh, the dreaded "for future use"!


----------



## kbohip

mgoddard1 said:


> Personally this is what made me decide enough is enough and go to directv/hdtivo. So for all the complaining about 6.3 not coming out and the slowness and lack of folders with 6.1 the issues with the HR10-250 pale in comparison with the 921. In my opinion the HR10-250 has been the gold standard for HD DVRs for over 2 years and will continue to be for some time.


I was never unlucky enough to have a 921, though I *almost* bought a used one off Ebay before deciding to switch to Directv instead.  I would have had a nice $500 paperweight now. I agree with what you say about the HR10-250 being the gold standard in HD-DVR's. I had a hard drive die on my first one after 3 months, but for these last 9 months, the replacement HR10 has been close to perfect.

If I didn't have a faster R-10 downstairs complete with folders, I probably wouldn't even care about the 6.3 software for the HR10. Once you see how much nicer something can be, you want it.


----------



## tzphotos

I wish this update would come along. I have only had my HR10-250 for about a week and want to try some of the hacking things. I figured I should wait for the update in case the hacks will no longer work with the new 6.3 version.

OT. Does anyone have a link to the hacks which will work on the HR10-250? I find many websites, but I'm not sure whether this is a series 2 or what software and hacks are compatible with the HR10.


----------



## tbeckner

tzphotos said:


> I wish this update would come along. I have only had my HR10-250 for about a week and want to try some of the hacking things. I figured I should wait for the update in case the hacks will no longer work with the new 6.3 version.
> 
> OT. Does anyone have a link to the hacks which will work on the HR10-250? I find many websites, but I'm not sure whether this is a series 2 or what software and hacks are compatible with the HR10.


Patience is a Virtue! 

I recommend that you wait the two or three weeks for the 6.3 upgrade.

Any hacks that you install before the 6.3 upgrade will not function after 6.3 is installed, and there are very few hacks for the HR10-250's current version.


----------



## JRAllas

codespy said:


> Upgrade is officially coming..........
> 
> ENJOY.......FINALLY....
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


 I don't call that an OFFICIAL announcement. That page is so vague that it could apply to anything. Where was that page linked from? All I've seen in this thread is rumor and promise that its gonna happen based on what some unknown source has supposedly leaked out of DirecTV. If I've missed something, please enlighten me.


----------



## MarcusInMD

The title of this thread is VERY misleading. There has been NO OFFICIAL announcment about us getting this update. As a matter of fact it is all rumor and "inside information" that has been floating around and that is all at this point.


----------



## RunnerFL

JRAllas said:


> I don't call that an OFFICIAL announcement. That page is so vague that it could apply to anything. Where was that page linked from? All I've seen in this thread is rumor and promise that its gonna happen based on what some unknown source has supposedly leaked out of DirecTV. If I've missed something, please enlighten me.


The page at one time stated that 6.3 was coming out for the HD DVR. It was then changed to the generic one you see now.

I can't blame you for not reading the whole thread so that you'd know that though, 50% of this thread has nothing to do with the coming upgrade.


----------



## tarman

http://24.199.41.203/SixpointThree_announcement.htm


----------



## CAL7

kbohip said:


> I was never unlucky enough to have a 921, though I *almost* bought a used one off Ebay before deciding to switch to Directv instead.  I would have had a nice $500 paperweight now.


I had a bleeding edge 921, but dumped it as soon as the HR10-250 became available. Reasons: 1) wonderful stability vs. no stability; 2) YES. However, my unhappy 921 experience was mitigated by the $250 over cost that I made by selling the still-in-high-demand 921. I couldn't believe someone would pay over list for that piece of junk, but $1250 came via PayPal.


----------



## rpdre1

JRAllas said:


> I don't call that an OFFICIAL announcement. That page is so vague that it could apply to anything. Where was that page linked from? All I've seen in this thread is rumor and promise that its gonna happen based on what some unknown source has supposedly leaked out of DirecTV. If I've missed something, please enlighten me.





MarcusInMD said:


> The title of this thread is VERY misleading. There has been NO OFFICIAL announcment about us getting this update. As a matter of fact it is all rumor and "inside information" that has been floating around and that is all at this point.





RunnerFL said:


> The page at one time stated that 6.3 was coming out for the HD DVR. It was then changed to the generic one you see now.
> 
> I can't blame you for not reading the whole thread so that you'd know that though, 50% of this thread has nothing to do with the coming upgrade.


Even the stripped down page says "DirecTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade" in the title.

It's almost as if some of you *don't* want the upgrade...

/waits for "But, how do you know 6.3 is for the HR10-250" replies....


----------



## MarcusInMD

The simple fact of the matter is there has been no "offical" release to the public. A hidden website page that was yanked quickly after it was discovered by someone here does not count.


----------



## Adam1115

rpdre1 said:


> Even the stripped down page says "DirecTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade" in the title.
> 
> It's almost as if some of you *don't* want the upgrade...


Right because the upgrade will only happen if enought people want it...


----------



## Tonedeaf

MarcusInMD said:


> The simple fact of the matter is there has been no "offical" release to the public. A hidden website page that was yanked quickly after it was discovered by someone here does not count.


How do you figure it was hidden?


----------



## MarcusInMD

Because it was not a page that was linked to on the site. The thread started said that he was entering in misc. addresses and got the one that was orginally posted.


----------



## Rombaldi

rpdre1 said:


> It's almost as if some of you *don't* want the upgrade....


Bingo.


----------



## mgoddard1

Yep, I sold mine on eBay for a similar premium. When I sold mine dish had stopped production of the 921 to fix the hardware bugs and the shortage of them made them very pricey for while. Fortunately at the same time I found an HR10-250 on the circuit city website during a 10 minute window when they had a few 



CAL7 said:


> I had a bleeding edge 921, but dumped it as soon as the HR10-250 became available. Reasons: 1) wonderful stability vs. no stability; 2) YES. However, my unhappy 921 experience was mitigated by the $250 over cost that I made by selling the still-in-high-demand 921. I couldn't believe someone would pay over list for that piece of junk, but $1250 came via PayPal.


----------



## codespy

MarcusInMD said:


> Because it was not a page that was linked to on the site. The thread started said that he was entering in misc. addresses and got the one that was orginally posted.


What???

And a hidden website what???

DTV always gave the email address for the DVR62upgrade in their responses. Does that make it a hidden site too since it wasn't linked on the site?

Guess I don't understand where you are going with this. Like the previous poster, If you don't want it, then don't tune in. If it never happens, I am still happy with the unit. It beats a VCR, IMO.


----------



## MichaelK

codespy said:


> What???
> 
> And a hidden website what???
> 
> DTV always gave the email address for the DVR62upgrade in their responses. Does that make it a hidden site too since it wasn't linked on the site?
> 
> Guess I don't understand where you are going with this. Like the previous poster, If you don't want it, then don't tune in. If it never happens, I am still happy with the unit. It beats a VCR, IMO.


Not trying to pick a fight, but they gave the 6.2 address out in their emails. (and I believe also on postcards they might have mailed?)

No one from directv has ever given out the link we are all talkign about. Not in an email. Not in a phone call. Not be searching their site. Not on a postcard. No where does anyone from directv publically admit such a site exists.

I'm sure people can troll the internet all day long and find pages that the site owner never intended for anyone to see. Frequently Tivo has had deals up on thier website by accident that people stumble upon and then tivo pulls. (recently their was a deal to get blockbuster and tivo that got posted before it was official). ENgadget routinely finds stull on teh cell phone compnay websites for new phones before they should be there. Etc , etc. Usually I would guess things just wind up getting put up on web sites too soon but I'm sure you can find examples of stuff that never should have made it online at all.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Don't get me wrong, I like the HR10, but its slow as crap. I would like to have folders too. My beef is with DirecTV. Been with them a little over a year and a half now and quite frankly I think their picture quality bites and they don't keep their customers informed as to what is going on etc.

I came over from C-Band with a custom configuration DVR PC running SageTV. I wish the heck that we could get something like sage with good quality HD-Video and then I would be VERY happy. Sage blews away Tivo and every other DVR I have seen to date.


----------



## Arcady

Yes, DirecTV picture quality is ass. About 10 years ago it was almost DVD quality. But since they have crammed in all these new (worthless) channels, and then they were forced to add stupid local channels, they have over-compressed and reduced the resolution to the point of absurdity.

Personally, I really hope they cancel and shut off the HD MPEG2 locals. Maybe it will free up some bandwidth for those of us who don't give a crap about getting stuff that comes in with an antenna anyway. (If you can't get your locals with an antenna, then you aren't local, are you?) And they should move all the sports junk to some special sat and make all the football idiots buy a new box. I just want to watch TV that isn't a compressed mess. (I'll probably be back on cable after more than a decade away, as soon as the S3 comes out.)


----------



## AstroDad

Arcady said:


> And they should move all the sports junk to some special sat and make all the football idiots buy a new box.


no offense taken...


----------



## joetoronto

Originally Posted by Arcady
And they should move all the sports junk to some special sat and make all the football idiots buy a new box. 

offence taken. wtf?


----------



## BillyT2002

I concur 100% with arcady that eliminating all of the sports junk would be ideal for my environment.  I would pay $200 per month to DirecTV if they bought NBC/Universal and eliminated everything except a SciFi-HD channel which provided high-definition episodes of Stargate SG1, Stargate Atalantis, Battlestar Galactica and Doctor Who in true HD and used all of the extra money that they'd be saving in the process to make new episodes of those shows faster so that there were very few repeats. If they'd do this I'd even allow them to disable my FF button and force me to watch the commercials.


----------



## Juppers

I would like to see more balanced programming offerings. DTV is extremely sports centric, mostly because sports fans buy sports PPV packages, and other sports related addons. No other programming category can bring in that much additional revenue for them.


----------



## tzphotos

Arcady said:


> Yes, DirecTV picture quality is ass. About 10 years ago it was almost DVD quality. But since they have crammed in all these new (worthless) channels, and then they were forced to add stupid local channels, they have over-compressed and reduced the resolution to the point of absurdity.


I don't agree 100% with you. I remember when DirecTV first came around it was no where near DVD quality over the years picture quality started to improve and then when they started to squeeze more channels it decreased in quality, but is still better than the original pictures we were getting many years ago.

Yes there are exceptions to the quality. It all depends on how much bandwidth each channel gets. Look at the History channel(poor picture and sound). Look at some of the premium channels and you will see much better quality.


----------



## Adam1115

What difference does it make? We'll either get it or we won't. Regardless of whether the website was hidden or not, etc.

Waiting a month to see is the method that will cause the least brain damage to find out for sure!


----------



## drew2k

Posted in the "other" 6.3 Upgrade Thread , and perfectly sums up this thread and the debate about the upcoming upgrade.


jhimmel said:


> WHY???
> 
> Until someone posts "I got 6.3!", the discussions are pointless.
> What would you like people to talk about? Here - does this make you happy? -
> 
> "I think it's coming"
> 
> "No it's not"
> 
> "You are wrong"
> 
> "How do you know"
> 
> "I have an inside connection"
> 
> "So do I"
> 
> "They have no reason to do it with their new DVR coming"
> 
> "They are still working on it"
> 
> "Its a plan to force people to new hardware"
> 
> "TiVo never finished it"
> 
> "TiVo doesn't write it"
> 
> "It will come through the phone line"
> 
> "no, it comes over satellite"
> 
> "I saw a web page announcing it"
> 
> "The web page is bogus"
> 
> "No it's not"
> 
> "It's not linked to anything"
> 
> "But it was created for some reason"
> 
> "Who knows why..."
> 
> You want more of this pointless speculation???
> WHY?????
> 
> When there is NO NEWS to talk about, the thread drifts off topic. The problem is not that we need yet another thread on the subject, the problem is that the subject itself can not even sustain ONE thread.
> 
> Reading the 6.3 thread can be for no other reason than for fun and entertainment. You will find no useful info in there because there is none to be had. If any BIG 6.3 news actually comes out (like *official* announcement or someone actually gets it), you will surely see a new thread with the appropriate title.


I suggest everyone just take a deep breath, sit back, and wait. Whether you think the upgrade is coming in the first two weeks of August, or you don't believe it at all, all you need to do is wait two weeks. Then either side can say I told you so.


----------



## kbohip

Arcady said:


> Yes, DirecTV picture quality is ass. About 10 years ago it was almost DVD quality. But since they have crammed in all these new (worthless) channels, and then they were forced to add stupid local channels, they have over-compressed and reduced the resolution to the point of absurdity.
> 
> Personally, I really hope they cancel and shut off the HD MPEG2 locals. Maybe it will free up some bandwidth for those of us who don't give a crap about getting stuff that comes in with an antenna anyway. (If you can't get your locals with an antenna, then you aren't local, are you?) And they should move all the sports junk to some special sat and make all the football idiots buy a new box. I just want to watch TV that isn't a compressed mess. (I'll probably be back on cable after more than a decade away, as soon as the S3 comes out.)


Oh man, I agree completely with everything you just said. :up:


----------



## Dave-D

You do realize, as previously posted, that NFLST, MLBEI, NBA, and all the rest of the sports subscriptions, subsidize your HD experience? These subscriptions are a major money maker for DiercTV and allow them to carry all the other stations that you want to see. Many more people are interested in sports than 24x7 SF. Besides that DTV doesn't produce the shows on SciFi, therefore no matter how much you pay to DTV, it's not going to SciFI. 

BTW, I want an HD Pony! In 720P!

Lurker no more!


----------



## BillyT2002

I don't care what other people want....


----------



## Dave-D

I'm glad you can take it with a grain of salt.

I don't expect television to be exacltly like I'm there. I see some of the prolbems on some channels(History, FX). But as a subscriber for 9 years, I am satisfied. If you can find a provider that can reproduce OTA HD on all the channels you want and has a DVR that can do HD, let me know about it.

I hope you do get SciFI in HD. I'd watch it. But I would bet that the sports packages are one of the reasons that DTV is successful in providing major content to all its users.


----------



## cancun64

I spoke to a DTV HD Tech about another issue this week and also inquired about the upgrade. He told me the HR10-250 will not get this upgrade. I know if you talk to another Tech you would probably get a different answer to the same question.


----------



## JRAllas

rpdre1 said:


> Even the stripped down page says "DirecTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade" in the title.
> 
> It's almost as if some of you *don't* want the upgrade...
> 
> /waits for "But, how do you know 6.3 is for the HR10-250" replies....


What the hell are you babbling about? I got my Hughes SD-DVR40 in late 2004. Some time in 2005 my SD-DVR40 got updated to version 6.3 and I found the only real visible improvement was I could now sort my list into folders, but that alone kicks ass. I got my Hughes HR10-250 about six months ago and I'm very happy with it, although it is starting to take longer to do things and I miss the folders. The unit has worked flawlessly for me so far but I would like it to be updated to 6.3. Why the hell would I NOT want the upgrade? When I see a posting from someone saying the 6.3 upgrade is coming and there's absolutely no evidence to back it up, it annoys the hell out of me.

And here is your awaited reply... Tell me, how do you know that page was referring to the Hughes HR10-250? The page header says "DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade", not "DIRECTV HDDVR 6.3 Software Upgrade. Besides that, the copyright notice in fine print on that page is dated 2005, which leads me to believe the page was meant for the Hughes SD-DVR40. If its a recent page that hasn't been made public, don't you think the fine print would have a copyright date of 2006?
If DirecTV is planning a 6.3 update for the Hughes HR10-250, then tell me how I find that information on the OFFICIAL DirecTV web site by clicking links they've supplied. If that can't be done, then I have yet to be enlightened...


----------



## Rombaldi

JRAllas said:


> Tell me, how do you know that page was referring to the Hughes HR10-250? The page header says "DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade", not "DIRECTV HDDVR 6.3 Software Upgrade. Besides that, the copyright notice in fine print on that page is dated 2005, which leads me to believe the page was meant for the Hughes SD-DVR40. If its a recent page that hasn't been made public, don't you think the fine print would have a copyright date of 2006?


Well, if you bother to go thru the thread and look for where someone wisely captured a mirror of the page before it was 'neutered'... you'll find one very telling paragraph...

-----------

*Will I be charged for this upgrade?*

No. We're upgrading your *DIRECTV HD DVR* as part of your normal DIRECTV® DVR with TiVo® service at no additional cost.

-----------
now, is the SD-DVR40 an HD DVR?

Didn't think so.

Q.E.D.


----------



## dswallow

Dave-D said:


> You do realize, as previously posted, that NFLST, MLBEI, NBA, and all the rest of the sports subscriptions, subsidize your HD experience? These subscriptions are a major money maker for DiercTV and allow them to carry all the other stations that you want to see. Many more people are interested in sports than 24x7 SF. Besides that DTV doesn't produce the shows on SciFi, therefore no matter how much you pay to DTV, it's not going to SciFI.


So EchoStar must be losing buckets of money by having more HD, less sports packages, cheaper prices and an HD DVR that can record everything EchoStar transmits.

Sports might make DirecTV money (and if you isolate the individual sports packages that's in no way a certain thing -- but a sports subscriber might bring in enough additional non-sports-specific revenue that it becomes a net positive to DirecTV), but not buckets of it, and they also a re a serious high-cost risk to them, too, should they screw up and piss off subscribers enough that a significant numb er cut back sports subscriptions in protest.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

JRAllas said:


> What the hell are you babbling about? I got my Hughes SD-DVR40 in late 2004. Some time in 2005 my SD-DVR40 got updated to version 6.3 and I found the only real visible improvement was I could now sort my list into folders, but that alone kicks ass. I got my Hughes HR10-250 about six months ago and I'm very happy with it, although it is starting to take longer to do things and I miss the folders. The unit has worked flawlessly for me so far but I would like it to be updated to 6.3. Why the hell would I NOT want the upgrade? When I see a posting from someone saying the 6.3 upgrade is coming and there's absolutely no evidence to back it up, it annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> And here is your awaited reply... Tell me, how do you know that page was referring to the Hughes HR10-250? The page header says "DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Software Upgrade", not "DIRECTV HDDVR 6.3 Software Upgrade. Besides that, the copyright notice in fine print on that page is dated 2005, which leads me to believe the page was meant for the Hughes SD-DVR40. If its a recent page that hasn't been made public, don't you think the fine print would have a copyright date of 2006?
> If DirecTV is planning a 6.3 update for the Hughes HR10-250, then tell me how I find that information on the OFFICIAL DirecTV web site by clicking links they've supplied. If that can't be done, then I have yet to be enlightened...


Here is a cache of Google's cache of the DirecTV page.

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/63.htm

Unless you think we are all making this stuff up, it says very clearly in the text that the proposed 6.3 upgrade applied to the HR10-250.


----------



## MarcusInMD

I actually looked through that cached page and see no mention of the HR10-250 HD-DVR. Could you please point it out to me?


----------



## Arcady

JRAllas said:


> What the hell are you babbling about? I got my Hughes SD-DVR40 in late 2004. Some time in 2005 my SD-DVR40 got updated to version 6.3


Yeah, sure it did. You got 6.2. Pay attention. Geez.


----------



## Philly Bill

MarcusInMD said:


> I actually looked through that cached page and see no mention of the HR10-250 HD-DVR. Could you please point it out to me?


There is only ONE Tivo/Directv HD DVR. I think you can assume they're talking about it... the HR10-250


----------



## MarcusInMD

Doh!


----------



## JRAllas

SpankyInChicago said:


> Here is a cache of Google's cache of the DirecTV page.
> 
> http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/63.htm
> 
> Unless you think we are all making this stuff up, it says very clearly in the text that the proposed 6.3 upgrade applied to the HR10-250.


I don't think everyone is making up the fact that the page was posted on DirecTV's web site. My point was that there is no OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT and that I DO want the upgrade. Oh, and by the way, the cached copy of the page says absolutely nothing about the HR10-250, although there is a vague mention of "your DirecTV HD DVR" in the ANSWERS. That's not clear enough for me, especially since the copyright date of the page is 2005. Someone else already said the page looks to be a modified version of the 6.2 announcement

I certainly hope DirecTV does upgrade my HR10-250 to 6.3. I incorrectly typed in my preceding post that my SD-DVR40 already had 6.3, but I'm sure everyone knew that I meant 6.2, except for one person who felt obligated to point that out to me rather than answer my original question.

My guess is that DirecTV is prepared to roll-out 6.3 to us DirecTivo people in the event they have to further push back the release of their own HD DVR. If their HD DVR is successful, they won't feel obligated to release 6.3. That would explain the presence of an unpolished web page that hasn't been made public. Once it was discovered, it got yanked. All I ask for is a positive acknowledgement that it will happen. Earl seems to be quite convinced it will and he seems quite knowledgeable about it so I'm convinced as well, but I repeat, there is absolutely no OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT, yet. That is what the first message of this thread implied.


----------



## tbeckner

JRAllas said:


> *If their HD DVR is successful*, they won't feel obligated to release 6.3.


ROFLOL


----------



## tbeckner

tzphotos said:


> I remember when DirecTV first came around it was no where near DVD quality over the years picture quality started to improve and then when they started to squeeze more channels it decreased in quality, but is still better than the original pictures we were getting many years ago.


I don't believe that we disagree, but except for those times where DirecTV put the squeeze on the signal (extra compression), the quality of DirecTV's signal really hasn't changed much in the last 11+ years. It has had its low points, but overall no real big change.


----------



## sjberra

MarcusInMD said:


> I actually looked through that cached page and see no mention of the HR10-250 HD-DVR. Could you please point it out to me?


Unless you have a Directv HD-DVR that no one else has heard about, it pretty well says it all right here

*When will I receive my upgrade?*

The 6.3 software upgrade will roll out over a period of several weeks. Customers with more than one *DIRECTV HD DVR* may receive their upgrades at different times for each receiver. We appreciate your patience while we deliver these new and improved features to eligible *DIRECTV HD DVR* customers nationwide.


----------



## cwpomeroy

and people wonder why there isn't peace in the middle east....


----------



## BillyT2002

100 years ago, they were living in tents and cutting each other's heads off and in a hundred years, they'll be doing the same thing.

Just keep the TIVO updates coming.


----------



## convbcuda

DirecTV has a lot more customer due to the sports packages. I bought my first DirecTV receiver in 1996 a week before we closed on our house because of the NFL Sunday Ticket.

As a Steeler fan living in exile, I'll probably go with whatever option allows me to watch the games at home rather than going to a smoke filled sports bar.

I have no loyalty to DirecTV nor the pathetically slow HR10-250. Only the Sunday Ticket keeps me with DirecTV.

Frankly, if you're an HD addict who doesn't care about sports, isn't Dish a better alternative?


----------



## Brewer4

cwpomeroy said:


> and people wonder why there isn't peace in the middle east....


No kidding. The forums used to be a great place to talk about new things. I dont fully blame the folks in it as D* has done very little to nothing sparking topics that dont turn into anything but rants and arguments about nothing.

I would like to tell folks to just calm down but that wouldnt be any fun. I just wish D* would start releasing more stuff so we can actually talk about the 6.3 release and the new HD DVR rather then arguing about timing, delays, lies and semantics. Yeeeesh.


----------



## dr_mal

Brewer4 said:


> rather then arguing about timing, delays, lies and semantics. Yeeeesh.


You're not saying you're anti-semantic are you? 

Quick! Someone call the EDL (English Defamation League)!


----------



## Brewer4

This is exactly what I am talking about. What was the topic again?? LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantics


----------



## BillyT2002

I'm anti-syntactic, but pro-semantic myself.


----------



## tall1

I'm anti-symantec. I hate their software.


----------



## willardcpa

tall1 said:


> I'm anti-symantec. I hate their software.


I heard on the radio this morning that Mel Gibson is catching some flack for making anti-symantec comments when he was getting busted for DUI. Maybe a good defense strategy would be to blame his erratic driving on the laptop he was using.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

JRAllas said:


> there is absolutely no OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT, yet.


I agree 169%.


----------



## newsposter

i use AVG not symantec....


----------



## bldxyz

Maybe we should rename this thread to "*HR10-250 6.3 upgrade rumored*" and keep repeating the mantra: it isn't here until it is here, hoping to see a "*I received the HR10-250 6.3 Upgrade!*" thread.

From skimming about 10 pages, it looks like the latest rumor, according to Earl, is that it should arrive in mid-August. Still, I won't be expecting anything until there is either a web-page that can be found through navigation or search of D*'s website, a press release, or someone says that they have it.


----------



## zalusky

I feel like I am in a stock message board listening to the shorts and longs go after each other.


----------



## ElectricPickle

Well I got my DirecTV News email for August this morning touting "The New DirecTV.com". So I looked. I went to "DirecTV HD DVR". Nothing really new here other than the way you navigate through the Web pages but.....I noticed the fine print at the bottom of the page that said "TiVo and TiVo logo are registered trademarks of TiVo Inc, and are used with permission". Huh. I don't see TiVo mentioned anywhere in the text and there's no TiVo logo in the picture. Leftovers they forgot to clean up I assume.


----------



## tall1

bldxyz said:


> Maybe we should rename this thread to "*HR10-250 6.3 upgrade rumored*" and keep repeating the mantra: it isn't here until it is here, hoping to see a "*I received the HR10-250 6.3 Upgrade!*" thread.
> 
> From skimming about 10 pages, it looks like the latest rumor, according to Earl, is that it should arrive in mid-August. Still, I won't be expecting anything until there is either a web-page that can be found through navigation or search of D*'s website, a press release, or someone says that they have it.


I think this is a good idea. If I stumbled upon this thread today, I would really be pissed that this thread is titled this way. How about at least adding a question mark if not "rumored" as bldxyz suggests?


----------



## Markman07

tall1 said:


> I would really be pissed that this thread is titled this way.


I guess I am one where I don't get so upset over the title of a thread on an internet forum.


----------



## jacobms1

Nevermind.


----------



## drew2k

Markman07 said:


> I guess I am one where I don't get so upset over the title of a thread on an internet forum.


Seconded.

If anyone is interested in 6.3, they don't have to go far in this thread to find out it's not "officially announced". Freedom of choice is in each reader's control whether or not to keep reading and/or complaining.

I've waited longer than two weeks for more important things in my life, like college admissions, test results, news of job promotions, etc. Waiting two to three weeks more for news of 6.3 is not going to kill me or in anyway ruin my life.


----------



## Cruzan

drew2k said:


> I've waited longer than two weeks for more important things in my life, like college admissions, test results, news of job promotions, etc. Waiting two to three weeks more for news of 6.3 is not going to kill me or in anyway ruin my life.


Good god, man. Get yourself together - this is far bigger news than any of those things. Haven't you been reading the posts? To many of us, this is the biggest thing in our lives. Imagine a world with a faster guide...

Test results? Feh - we're talking about _folders._


----------



## alltimesaresoon

the pace appears to be slowing.

About time for someone to flame or make some incindiary (sp?) comment. To see if we can nurse this thread to 60 pages. I'll do the dirty deed.


ITS NOT TRUE. ITS ALL A LIE. ITS BEEN FABRICATED BY THE MAN. OR ITS A LONE GUNMAN, OUT TO PREY UPON THE HOPES AND DESIRES OF ALL US INNOCENTS, CREATING A FAKE PAGE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT AND HIDING IT OBSCURELY IN LOST HTML PAGES.


Let the games begin.


----------



## Anubys

alltimesaresoon said:


> the pace appears to be slowing.
> 
> About time for someone to flame or make some incindiary (sp?) comment. To see if we can nurse this thread to 60 pages. I'll do the dirty deed.
> 
> ITS NOT TRUE. ITS ALL A LIE. ITS BEEN FABRICATED BY THE MAN. OR ITS A LONE GUNMAN, OUT TO PREY UPON THE HOPES AND DESIRES OF ALL US INNOCENTS, CREATING A FAKE PAGE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT AND HIDING IT OBSCURELY IN LOST HTML PAGES.
> 
> Let the games begin.


don't be an idiot 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## tall1

drew2k said:


> Seconded.
> 
> If anyone is interested in 6.3, they don't have to go far in this thread to find out it's not "officially announced". Freedom of choice is in each reader's control whether or not to keep reading and/or complaining.
> 
> I've waited longer than two weeks for more important things in my life, like college admissions, test results, news of job promotions, etc. Waiting two to three weeks more for news of 6.3 is not going to kill me or in anyway ruin my life.


Ok, ok. I worded it a little strongly but it is still upsetting to read almost a thousand posts to discover the title of a thread is erroneous. Waiting for 2 weeks isn't the point anyway; I predicted by the end of the year 6.3 will be released and that is fine by me.


----------



## Mikey_C




----------



## no-blue-screen




----------



## PJO1966

I think we get the idea. Thanks.


----------



## 100Tbps

Whhhhhhere's my freakin 6.3, Wilbur?


----------



## drew2k

100Tbps said:


> .


"Point" less, you mean? 

All you wanted was to up your post-count to post a link but seriously, you couldn't find enough thoughts to reply with a meaningful post?

EDIT: And before anyone wonders what I'm smoking, 100Tbps replied with a couple of posts containing nothing but a "period", and then deleted them.


----------



## sluciani

tall1 said:


> [...]I predicted by the end of the year 6.3 will be released and that is fine by me.


Agree. I was on the phone with a very helpful D* Tivo specialist in the advanced technology support group yesterday. When I asked her when 6.3 was rolling out, she put me on hold to check with her boss, who told her "yes", it is definitely coming out for the HR10-250 as well as the SD units, but no official release date has been communicated to the tech staff as of yet.

Sorry to only be reporting more of what we already knew. Sigh.

/steve


----------



## 100Tbps

drew2k said:


> "Point" less, you mean?
> 
> All you wanted was to up your post-count to post a link but seriously, you couldn't find enough thoughts to reply with a meaningful post?
> 
> EDIT: And before anyone wonders what I'm smoking, 100Tbps replied with a couple of posts containing nothing but a "period", and then deleted them.


I just wanted to add a silly picture to this silly thread. You need at least 5 posts to add a URL, so I made a dummy post and deleted it.

No, I had nothing useful or interesting to add to this. I keeping checking this thread for the first "I got the update" message which ironically, will probably not be posted in this thread at all but in a new one - but I keep checking nonetheless.

Just be glad I didn't post a "hey the title doesn't match the contents" or "what's actually in 6.3" or "do I really own my Tivo" and just enjoy the silly picture.


----------



## whitepelican

sluciani said:


> I was on the phone with a very helpful D* Tivo specialist in the advanced technology support group yesterday. When I asked her when 6.3 was rolling out, she put me on hold to check with her boss, who told her "yes", it is definitely coming out for the HR10-250 as well as the SD units, but no official release date has been communicated to the tech staff as of yet.


Well, you can file their opinions in the crapper just for that one comment. There is no way in hell that 6.3 is coming to the SD units. And if it was, then it wouldn't be coming to the HD units. I very much doubt they can both run the exact same software, due to the fact that they are very different physically. I doubt if the SD DTivos will ever receive another upgrade, and quite frankly I don't think they need it. If the HR10-250 gets 6.3 and it works as well as 6.2 does on the SD units, then hopefully it will be the last upgrade it will ever need as well.


----------



## cwpomeroy

off topic post...

I expressed my disbelief in how DTV can "lease" these units if you're buying them off the shelf at Best Buy in an earlier post. But I wonder if they the stores are still pimping out the extended warranty for them even if they're "leased"? My understanding of the "lease" is that you have to surrender them to DTV for an "upgrade" if they request it...

I bought My HR10-250 back when the first came out for a cool $1K AND bought the three year extended warranty from BB.... boy would I be ticked if I bought one now and bought a warranty and then DTV tried to switch it out on me for one of their new HD-DVR's...

anyway just a random thought.


----------



## Uther

I like monkeys.


----------



## Brewer4

Uther said:


> I like monkeys.


Keep that to yourself.


----------



## Cruzan

Uther said:


> I like monkeys.


Which monkey do you have? I like the 2002 Rhesus, but a friend has a 2004 Howler and I'm thinking of upgrading.


----------



## bidger

I hear there are DRM restrictions on the '04 Howler. Best to stick with the Rhesus.


----------



## Iceblade

My Rhesus recently got into a little disagreement with my blender. Now I've got Rhesus Pieces all over the house. Now where's my vanilla ice cream when I need it?

Oh yeah, umm where's that 6.3 upgrade, dagnabbit? 

Enjoying a Rhesus Pieces Blizzard (TM) Frozen Treat,
Jeff


----------



## JaserLet

I think ExxonMobil paid DirecTV to "leak" those bogus 6.3 rumors in order to distract us from the price of gasoline.


----------



## 100Tbps

Tell Jabba I'll have his 6.3 very soon and sorry about the Monkey Business.


----------



## talbain

wow. this may be the most worthless and comical thread i've ever read in this forum...


----------



## kbohip

Hey, good news guys! Wikipedia now shows this thread under the term "Off Topic".


----------



## kbohip

100Tbps said:


> Tell Jabba I'll have his 6.3 very soon and sorry about the Monkey Business.


I fail to see what pictures of members of congress will contribute to this thread, but hey, what do I know?


----------



## slocko

it's the creative genius of the collective.


----------



## String

is it the middle of August yet?


----------



## krk502

String said:


> is it the middle of August yet?


It's not the first, and it's not the 31st, so that makes it the middle right?


----------



## Brewer4

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

............................


----------



## ebonovic

Not yet my little smurfs


----------



## lorick

talbain said:


> wow. this may be the most worthless and comical thread i've ever read in this forum...


You read thru 950+ posts to figure that out???


----------



## BillyT2002

100Tbps said:


> Tell Jabba I'll have his 6.3 very soon and sorry about the Monkey Business.


Oh My God! I'm back! I'm home. All the time it was... We finally really did it. You Maniacs! You blew it up! Damn you! God, Damn you all to hell!


----------



## Uther

BillyT2002 said:


> Oh My God! I'm back! I'm home. All the time it was... We finally really did it. You Maniacs! You blew it up! Damn you! God, Damn you all to hell!


Why are you providing "Planet of the Apes" quotes to a "Star Wars" movie scene?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Uther said:


> Why are you providing "Planet of the Apes" quotes to a "Star Wars" movie scene?


Let the Wookie Win


----------



## Anubys

I wish you guys can take this to the fun house or happy hour...can we reserve posting to this thread for when there is news or something relevant to the OP? 

please?


----------



## Uther

Anubys said:


> I wish you guys can take this to the fun house or happy hour...can we reserve posting to this thread for when there is news or something relevant to the OP?
> 
> please?


I'm sorry, was this relevant to the OP, or was it news?


----------



## ebonovic

How about we agree... that when, the files start to show up on the hard drives...

We start a new thread....


----------



## thepackfan

ebonovic said:


> How about we agree... that when, the files start to show up on the hard drives...
> 
> We start a new thread....


I agree  . But its so hard to wait, I check all of my units every 10mins and the update is never there. Oops its time to check again back in 8 mins.


----------



## STL

ebonovic said:


> How about we agree... that *if*, the files start to show up on the hard drives...
> 
> We start a new thread....


I corrected your post (see bolding).


----------



## ebonovic

Ah... another non-believer...


----------



## fasTLane

I want my,
I want my,
I want my six point threee...

(apologies to Knopfler)


----------



## BigBearf

Earl, 
I have been checking the SW modules on all 5 HR10's but so far nothing in Raleigh, NC. Will the slices show up and if so what are they supposed to look like. 
I will post when I see them. I am a believer. 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## JaserLet

Does this thread have its own MySpace page yet?


----------



## newsposter

www.myspace.com/isuredowishthe63upgradewouldgetherebeforetheyallgoinsaneandsowecanlockthethread[/url]


----------



## whitepelican

BigBearf said:


> Earl,
> I have been checking the SW modules on all 5 HR10's but so far nothing in Raleigh, NC. Will the slices show up and if so what are they supposed to look like.
> I will post when I see them. I am a believer.


You're looking for anything in /SwSystem other than "3.1.5f-01-2-357" and "ACTIVE".


----------



## Wolffpack

Aren't the files stored in /var/packages before being loaded in MFS?


----------



## cheer

Wolffpack said:


> Aren't the files stored in /var/packages before being loaded in MFS?


Yeah but they don't stay there very long.


----------



## looter

ebonovic said:


> How about we agree... that when, the files start to show up on the hard drives...
> 
> We start a new thread....


How about, NO! If this thread (and the old one) were a child it would be old enough to walk, but it sure wouldn't be poddy trained.

This thread can never die!

Oh well, it only has 121,530 views to date. But who's counting.

Personally, I'm dreading 6.3, because then I'll have to drag the 50' phone cable to my HR10-250 make it call D*. Does this mean it will also crash when I try to delete the nag messages from it, like my Tivos with 6.2 do? I can't wait to start complaining about 6.3. Bring it on.


----------



## Wolffpack

looter said:


> How about, NO! If this thread (and the old one) were a child it would be old enough to walk, but it sure wouldn't be poddy trained.
> 
> This thread can never die!
> 
> Oh well, it only has 121,530 views to date. But who's counting.
> 
> Personally, I'm dreading 6.3, because then I'll have to drag the 50' phone cable to my HR10-250 make it call D*. Does this mean it will also crash when I try to delete the nag messages from it, like my Tivos with 6.2 do? I can't wait to start complaining about 6.3. Bring it on.


Simple, keep the phone line disconnected and you don't have to worry about 6.3 and we don't have to listen to you complain. 

_*EDIT: I really don't understand why those that still believe this won't happen, or those that don't want 6.3 even keep reading this thread let alone post to it.*_


----------



## chevyman601

My friend just got offered the Platinum service for free till the end of the year; so I ask him to ask his personal DTV rep about the 6.3 upgrade. He said it will happen but when they don't know, then he asked about the new R20 HD-DVR and they said we don't want to talk about that, that they have software bugs and problems with avoiding other DVR patents. Looks like we are going to have our HD Tivo around a lot longer. The way the rep sounded on the issue I doubt if we will see the new unit this year.


----------



## no-blue-screen

looter said:


> How about, NO! If this thread (and the old one) were a child it would be old enough to walk, but it sure wouldn't be poddy trained.
> 
> This thread can never die!
> 
> Oh well, it only has 121,530 views to date. But who's counting.
> 
> Personally, I'm dreading 6.3, because then I'll have to drag the 50' phone cable to my HR10-250 make it call D*. Does this mean it will also crash when I try to delete the nag messages from it, like my Tivos with 6.2 do? I can't wait to start complaining about 6.3. Bring it on.


But...the babies still cry 

Get yourself a set of wireless modem jacks, have 6.3, and don't worry about nag messages.


----------



## looter

Wolffpack said:


> Simple, keep the phone line disconnected and you don't have to worry about 6.3 and we don't have to listen to you complain.
> 
> _*EDIT: I really don't understand why those that still believe this won't happen, or those that don't want 6.3 even keep reading this thread let alone post to it.*_


Wolfpack, it's called sarcasm. I would hope some one bothering to follow a thread that has several pages of moneys, Star Wars, and Planet of the Apes posts, that's supposed to be about a software upgrade fro your high tech VCR might get that. Oh well.

We will know about 6.3 when and if it arrives. We will know about the D* HD DVR when and if it comes. And neither will changes our lives.

War an HD UlitimateTV with tuners that don't cook themselves!


----------



## mx6bfast

chevyman601 said:


> My friend just got offered the Platinum service for free till the end of the year; so I ask him to ask his personal DTV rep about the 6.3 upgrade. He said it will happen but when they don't know, then he asked about the new R20 HD-DVR and they said we don't want to talk about that, that they have software bugs and problems with avoiding other DVR patents. Looks like we are going to have our HD Tivo around a lot longer. The way the rep sounded on the issue I doubt if we will see the new unit this year.


I want the platnum service free. Did he have to signup for it and then got it free?


----------



## Howie

So after 2 years and 3 months the hard drive is dying in my unit. I ordered a replacement drive from PTVupgrade, one of those with the networking feaures already installed and enabled on it. When 6.3 comes out (any day now ) , will it somehow disable the network stuff? I've read in here where a software upgrade will disable the hacks on these units.


----------



## thepackfan

I would say the odds are high that some, if not all of the hacks will be gone if you upgrade.
I don't know if they disable software updates on there drives. if they disable the updates you'll keep your hacks but won't get th upgrade installe.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Howie said:


> So after 2 years and 3 months the hard drive is dying in my unit. I ordered a replacement drive from PTVupgrade, one of those with the networking feaures already installed and enabled on it. When 6.3 comes out (any day now ) , will it somehow disable the network stuff? I've read in here where a software upgrade will disable the hacks on these units.


If you leave your unit disconnected from the phone line and/or disable the daily call, it will not receive the update (unless DirecTV fundamentally changes the way updates are triggered, but it does seem that a phone line will be required to trigger the update through conventional means) unless you force the unit to install it by a less conventional method.

It is our intention to provide a tool/documentation that will allow you to apply the 6.3 update and preserve most of your existing network hacks so that you don't have to pull the drive from your unit again. Beyond that we really can't say because we need to see and experience the update to 6.3 before we speculate any further on the issue. We'll definitely let our customers and subscibers to our mailing list know when there is anything worth mentioning.

Thx


----------



## newsposter

heck i'd 'pay' to get whatever the platinum plan is (sorry couldnt resist)


----------



## Adam1115

ebonovic said:


> Give or take a few days/weeks... Basically... Yes..
> 
> The update for the HR10-250 will be in the early part of August
> The HR20 will be out in LA in mid-August.


By early part.....


----------



## itzme

I was talking to a rention CSR yesterady about a billing issue and I asked him about the update. He had me hold on while he looked it up, came back and said there is no record of a pending update, and he (his own personal opinion) doubted there would be one for the obvious reason-- "We're working on getting you all onto our new HD DVR."


----------



## Gotchaa

Same story for me CS had an HR10-250 as well and had no info about an upgrade. He thought the same thing, the HD DVR out by end of summer, no upgrade...

This all just means that is coming any day now!


----------



## Wolffpack

Geez, CSR's don't get updated info until well after the info is available publicly. I've personally spoken with CSRs and installers that consider the R15 a Tivo and will argue with you that it is. Now we're suppose to depending on the fact that they don't know about an upgrade as fact?


----------



## vertigo235

I'll accept a FREE HR20, but I'm not giving up my HR10-250, nope, not going to happen!


----------



## sluciani

whitepelican said:


> Well, you can file their opinions in the crapper just for that one comment. There is no way in hell that 6.3 is coming to the SD units.


There's nothing on the original announcement page that says the SD DVR's will not be getting 6.3 as well. D* and/or Tivo may have decided to standardize s/w functionality across platforms.

Just a few of the original DVR models are listed as ineligible, like the Sony Sat-T60.

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/63.htm

/steve


----------



## markb

sluciani said:


> There's nothing on the original announcement page that says the SD DVR's will not be getting 6.3 as well. D* and/or Tivo may have decided to standardize s/w functionality across platforms.
> 
> Just a few of the original DVR models are listed as ineligible, like the Sony Sat-T60.
> 
> http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/63.htm
> 
> /steve


It seems sort of implied that they won't.

"Other models received a similar upgrade, 6.2, in the past."

Why else would that put that statement in? It's certainly poorly worded and ambiguous, but I'm leaning toward the interpretation that 6.3 is only for the HR10-250.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Early august is almost over.  See you guys in Sept for the next phantom release date!!!


----------



## kbohip

Hopefully they'll release it Monday morning.


----------



## joetoronto

itzme said:


> I was talking to a rention CSR yesterady about a billing issue and I asked him about the update. He had me hold on while he looked it up, came back and said there is no record of a pending update, and he (his own personal opinion) doubted there would be one for the obvious reason-- "We're working on getting you all onto our new HD DVR."


a buddy of mine used to be in charge of customer service at directv, with the CSR's reporting to him, he told me many times that i always knew when something was going to happen before him, and i get my info from forums like this one, itzime.

the CSR's are completely and totally uninformed.


----------



## sluciani

markb said:


> It seems sort of implied that they won't.
> 
> "Other models received a similar upgrade, 6.2, in the past."
> 
> Why else would that put that statement in? It's certainly poorly worded and ambiguous, but I'm leaning toward the interpretation that 6.3 is only for the HR10-250.


You're probably right. I missed the significance of that line the first time I read through the page. I was concentrating on the four excluded DVR's they were listing by model #.

/steve


----------



## spciesla

Why do I keep looking at this post?


----------



## jeffwg1

July 27, 2006



DirecTV: August Launch For New DVRs
New Deadline for Pivotal Set-Top Boxes

DirecTV, the biggest U.S. satellite television service, plans to debut new digital video recorders with HD capability next month after being stung by criticism of past delays in rolling out the boxes.

The devices will hit Los Angeles in August and roll out in other major markets in subsequent weeks, DirecTV spokesman Robert Mercer said. 



I hope the 6.3 upgrade is still coming


----------



## Camelot_One

jeffwg1 said:


> July 27, 2006
> 
> DirecTV: August Launch For New DVRs
> New Deadline for Pivotal Set-Top Boxes
> 
> DirecTV, the biggest U.S. satellite television service, plans to debut new digital video recorders with HD capability next month after being stung by criticism of past delays in rolling out the boxes.
> 
> The devices will hit Los Angeles in August and roll out in other major markets in subsequent weeks, DirecTV spokesman Robert Mercer said.
> 
> I hope the 6.3 upgrade is still coming


What is the source of this?


----------



## mikeny

http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=202


----------



## tech49

MarcusInMD said:


> Early august is almost over.  See you guys in Sept for the next phantom release date!!!


Sheesh....... if you set the month into thirds then you are only half way through "early" ....... and even if you quarter the month...... the clock hasn't run out yet. Does no one have patience anymore ?


----------



## codespy

Look at it this way...Marcus isn't coming back or posting anything here until Sept.


----------



## alltimesaresoon

any minute now, annnnnnnnnnnnny miiinute now. . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . .
. . . . . 
. . . .


----------



## JaserLet

If 6.3 is indeed released in "early August", my money is on late Sunday Aug 13, that way they have the following week to track progress/problems/complaints.

When a company says "early in the month" they usually mean a day before the middle of the month...


----------



## StEvEY5036

MarcusInMD said:


> Early august is almost over.  See you guys in Sept for the next phantom release date!!!


Got any news for us ebonovic?


----------



## newsposter

what does he get for the 1000th post?


----------



## zalusky

Probably a bunch of complaining!


----------



## ebonovic

StEvEY5036 said:


> Got any news for us ebonovic?


Actually yes... And you are not going to like it.
I emailed this morning, and got an update.

The code isn't ready to be released yet... so they are now looking at the later half of August. He is trying to get me an narrowed down (possible even a date), target.


----------



## sirfergy

I'd almost say someone is yanking your chain.


----------



## ebonovic

sirfergy said:


> I'd almost say someone is yanking your chain.


Nope... there are more details to it, that I am just not allowed to post... 
My chain hasn't been yanked by this contact yet... and I doubt it ever will be...


----------



## Indiana627

ebonovic said:


> My chain hasn't been yanked by this contact yet... and I doubt it ever will be...


So you're 100% confident 6.3 will be released for the HR10-250 unit?


----------



## MarcusInMD

Wow,

This new release date came quicker than even I thought it would. LOL. 

At least DirecTV is consistant with one thing and that is delays and jerking customers around.

The code is not ready? They have had it on a working box since last Feburary and it's still not ready?

Come on now Earl, is this contact of yours a member of the DirecTV building maintenance crew or something?


----------



## tzphotos

MarcusInMD said:


> Wow,
> 
> At least DirecTV is consistant with one thing and that is delays and jerking customers around.


I don't think you can say DirecTV is jerking customers around. DirecTV has never made an official announcement of this update. Everything started by someone finding an obscure webpage, which was promptly removed.


----------



## ebonovic

Indiana627 said:


> So you're 100% confident 6.3 will be released for the HR10-250 unit?


110% ... 6.x will be released for the HR10-250

Let's put it this way...

If 6.x (or what ever the official number is going to be) isn't release for the HR10-250.... by my wife's birthday (9/11/2006) (I am giving myself a few weeks for the late August time frame in case I find out about another delay, I can at least update everyone before I leave)..

I will leave the Non-Happy Hour TCF Forums, until it does come out....


----------



## ebonovic

MarcusInMD said:


> The code is not ready? They have had it on a working box since last Feburary and it's still not ready?


Working and being ready for public release.... two very different things.


----------



## slocko

the question is not whether it will be released, the question has always been what year


----------



## mattdb

ebonovic said:


> Working and being ready for public release.... two very different things.


I would be happy to beta test it.


----------



## StEvEY5036

mattdb said:


> I would be happy to beta test it.


Who wouldnt at this point?


----------



## BrettStah

I'd skip a beta test at this point, personally. I don't mind waiting for it to be released, hopefully less buggy than a beta version would be.


----------



## MichaelK

ebonovic said:


> 110% ... 6.x will be released for the HR10-250
> 
> Let's put it this way...
> 
> If 6.x (or what ever the official number is going to be) isn't release for the HR10-250.... by my wife's birthday (9/11/2006) (I am giving myself a few weeks for the late August time frame in case I find out about another delay, I can at least update everyone before I leave)..
> 
> I will leave the Non-Happy Hour TCF Forums, until it does come out....


 I dont think you'll have a choice- the lynch mob here will drown you out if you try to post anyplace else- LOL.

I respect your opinion and it's nice to see someone that's so optimistic in theis day and age, but it's really looking like they are full of BS.

Life is good.

Good luck!


----------



## MichaelK

ebonovic said:


> Working and being ready for public release.... two very different things.


in all seriousness earl-

I totally beleive that it is not ready for public release. But given the fact they had at least an early beta at CES, then why the hell does it take 7-8 months to polish? Is directv only paying for the time of one part-time software engineer?

Seems like some amount of foot dragging or politics is involved- or is there more to it?


----------



## MarcusInMD

Try more like 16 months.


----------



## ebonovic

MichaelK said:


> in all seriousness earl-
> 
> I totally beleive that it is not ready for public release. But given the fact they had at least an early beta at CES, then why the hell does it take 7-8 months to polish? Is directv only paying for the time of one part-time software engineer?
> 
> Seems like some amount of foot dragging or politics is involved- or is there more to it?


I honestly don't know if there is anything else to it..... other then they want to make sure the software is ready for the end users....


----------



## mattdb

ebonovic said:


> I honestly don't know if there is anything else to it..... other then they want to make sure the software is ready for the end users....


So let the geeks here beta test it first. At our own risk. I have three of these at home and can easily "risk" one of them.


----------



## ebonovic

mattdb said:


> So let the geeks here beta test it first. At our own risk. I have three of these at home and can easily "risk" one of them.


I have actually thrown that option out to them... seeing if they will bite on it.


----------



## Markman07

And one more thing Earl can you do something about these sky rocketing oil and gas prices? :-D


----------



## Les_D

MichaelK said:


> in all seriousness earl-
> 
> I totally beleive that it is not ready for public release. But given the fact they had at least an early beta at CES, then why the hell does it take 7-8 months to polish? Is directv only paying for the time of one part-time software engineer?
> 
> Seems like some amount of foot dragging or politics is involved- or is there more to it?


They also have to dance around ReplayTV and Microsoft IP.

Add on top the fact that NDS knows zilch about usability and UI design.


----------



## ebonovic

Markman07 said:


> And one more thing Earl can you do something about these sky rocketing oil and gas prices? :-D


I wish....


----------



## Brewer4

Hey Earl how about Israel and Lebanon thing? You said they would stop fighting by now.......


----------



## BrettStah

Earl, thanks for the updates... some of us appreciate it.


----------



## tase2

BrettStah said:


> Earl, thanks for the updates... some of us appreciate it.


+1


----------



## dr_mal

BrettStah said:


> Earl, thanks for the updates... some of us appreciate it.


+1


----------



## Brewer4

BrettStah said:


> Earl, thanks for the updates... some of us appreciate it.


Ditto


----------



## ad301

ebonovic said:


> I honestly don't know if there is anything else to it..... other then they want to make sure the software is ready for the end users....


Like they did with the r15?


----------



## OaklandRobb

I just check the thread every couple of days to a week and look for Earl's comments. For this thread, I can pretty much skip the rest. Thanks, Earl.


Robb


----------



## MichaelK

Les_D said:


> They also have to dance around ReplayTV and Microsoft IP.
> 
> Add on top the fact that NDS knows zilch about usability and UI design.


We're talkign about the HR10 upgrade not the Hr20.

Unless I'm mistaken Tivo still writes the code for the HR10 under contract to D* so Tivo already has a system inplace to avoid any IP Replay or MS might have and also knows how to make a decent UI.

(unless that has changed...???)


----------



## sirfergy

Do you have any clarifications of "not ready" means? Could it be upper management is just doing this for legal reasons? Maybe they have to work on the TiVo 6.3 for the HD DVR but as long as they claim its not ready, they don't have to release it?


----------



## MarcusInMD

Maybe there is some inherint problem with the HR10-250 that will not allow the newer upgrades to work correctly and this is why we have not seen it yet.


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> I have actually thrown that option out to them... seeing if they will bite on it.


Ah ha, "THEM", so they actually have two part time software engineers working on it.


----------



## ebonovic

Tivo still writes the software that goes onto the TiVo powered boxes.

As for the "not ready" clarrifications.... 
As far as I am aware, it has nothing to do with "legal" reasons. 

It is going to be released...


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> ....It is going to be released...


I stumbled into a meeting last Thursday night in the church basement, sign on door said something about an "AA" meeting, whatever that is. This one guy stands up and says, "Hi, my name is Earl, It is going to be released."


----------



## breevesdc

willardcpa said:


> I stumbled into a meeting last Thursday night in the church basement, sign on door said something about an "AA" meeting, whatever that is. This one guy stands up and says, "Hi, my name is Earl, It is going to be released."





Brewer4 said:


> Hey Earl how about Israel and Lebanon thing? You said they would stop fighting by now.......


Wow. I am sometimes at a complete and total loss as to why people consistently try to hurl insults and complaints at others trying to add value to this forum. What makes forums like this one useful is Earl and people like him in a position to share what information they have. Posts like these are completely useless.

Thanks Earl and all you other posters for providing what information you have from the notoriously secretive D* mothership so that lurkers like me can benefit.

Patience is a virtue.

Brian


----------



## drew2k

Earl - Thanks for all the updates, and keep them coming - I appreciate them, as do many other people around here.

And please give up all this crazy talk about abandoning the "non-Happy Hour TCF forums".

*You* are not responsible for what DirecTV does, and can only pass along the information you hear. If others want to doubt, challenge, refute, or ignore that info, let them. If the release is delayed six more times, again - that's DirecTV's doing, not yours!

(BTW - My personal theory as to why the release is delayed is because DirecTV knows some people will immediately try to add MRV and other various hacks to the 6.3 boxes. DirecTV is likely concerned about HD content mysteriously making it onto a PC, and is probably looking into how to prevent that from happening. Just MHO.)


----------



## Brewer4

breevesdc said:


> Wow. I am sometimes at a complete and total loss as to why people consistently try to hurl insults and complaints at others trying to add value to this forum. What makes forums like this one useful is Earl and people like him in a position to share what information they have. Posts like these are completely useless.
> 
> Thanks Earl and all you other posters for providing what information you have from the notoriously secretive D* mothership so that lurkers like me can benefit.
> 
> Patience is a virtue.
> 
> Brian


It was sarcasm. Posts like these are completely useless. Hey Brian. That was sarcasm too!!


----------



## StEvEY5036

OaklandRobb said:


> I just check the thread every couple of days to a week and look for Earl's comments. For this thread, I can pretty much skip the rest. Thanks, Earl.


I think thats the case for pretty much everyone.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Nothing I ever say is directed at Earl. But I believe that his source(s) is full of it. Leading him on, only to pull back at the last minute and give him another release date. I have seen this kind of behavor from other companies before. It's a shame that DirecTV is such a terrible company that they cannot even communicate with more (if any) clarity and threads like this would not get so heated.

People here talk about patience, don't you all think that all of the HR10-250 users waiting OVER 16 months for this release is patience enough?

While we have all been waiting DirecTV has seen further loss in PQ, is now at the bottom of the barrel with HD quaility and choices, and we basically have an outdated, slow DVR that we were told would have folders, a speed increase shortly after the SD units got theirs (direclty from DirecTV managment/employees).

We were also told that we would have DirecTVs NEW and improved non-Tivo DVR by last Sept (9 months ago) Then Last December, then the spring and now late summer. And what about the Media center stuff? Last I heard that was supposed to have been delivered by spring too (all of this from DirecTV's own mouth). And from what I believe I read, they have now canned the whole house unit.

Patience? YES, Frustration? YES. 

My family will be making a decision this month on another service because the HR10 has issues with OTA signals here. Try as I might, with the BEST Antenna money can buy along with the best amp money can buy it still won't deal with the signal quality we have around here. We are just sick of getting into an OTA show and then having it breaking up into tiles because a 2 mile per hour breeze blew past the roof and moved the antenna 1/100th of an inch.

If the HR10 worked better and had the folders I might somehow try to live with the above for a little while longer, but what is the point anymore? No sense in missing more OTA broadcasts because of DirecTV.


----------



## PJO1966

I think that *Earl *has the update for everybody and he's just messing with us.


----------



## kbohip

ebonovic said:


> Actually yes... And you are not going to like it.
> I emailed this morning, and got an update.
> 
> The code isn't ready to be released yet... so they are now looking at the later half of August. He is trying to get me an narrowed down (possible even a date), target.


Well, at least he's still talking to you I guess.


----------



## Rombaldi

ebonovic said:


> I have actually thrown that option out to them... seeing if they will bite on it.


Well, I'm game... let it roll!


----------



## Wolffpack

MarcusInMD said:


> My family will be making a decision this month on another service because the HR10 has issues with OTA signals here. Try as I might, with the BEST Antenna money can buy along with the best amp money can buy it still won't deal with the signal quality we have around here. We are just sick of getting into an OTA show and then having it breaking up into tiles because a 2 mile per hour breeze blew past the roof and moved the antenna 1/100th of an inch.
> 
> If the HR10 worked better and had the folders I might somehow try to live with the above for a little while longer, but what is the point anymore? No sense in missing more OTA broadcasts because of DirecTV.


Then what are you waiting for? Any update (6.x) isn't going to fix the OTA reception of the HR10. What do you think 6.x will do for the HR10?

If a 2 mile/hour breeze effects your OTA signal that much, maybe you spent top $$$ on an antenna and went real cheap on the mounting of that antenna (or maybe did it yourself).

Go ahead, switch to another provider and leave this thread alone.


----------



## Wolffpack

PJO1966 said:


> I think that *Earl *has the update for everybody and he's just messing with us.


I don't know about that. He could possibly have the update and is testing it. How 'bout that Earl?


----------



## Wolffpack

drew2k said:


> (BTW - My personal theory as to why the release is delayed is because DirecTV knows some people will immediately try to add MRV and other various hacks to the 6.3 boxes. DirecTV is likely concerned about HD content mysteriously making it onto a PC, and is probably looking into how to prevent that from happening. Just MHO.)


MRV has nothing to do with pulling a show to your PC. MRV just lets other Tivos view the show. MRV is a feature SA Tivos have had all along.

Since at the time the HR10 was produced Tivo didn't even have a SA HD unit, no one knows if MRV would even work between HD units let alone between a HD and SD unit. I really don't see this as much of a problem as I do just plain getting the unit to record/playback an HD show.


----------



## drew2k

Wolffpack said:


> MRV has nothing to do with pulling a show to your PC.


 And I didn't say MRV was used to pull a show to a PC. See "and other various hacks" in my original post. The "other hacks" are what I believe DirecTV is concerned about.


----------



## 100Tbps

Earl's big-wig contacts for sure.


----------



## Jason T

Earl - I'm going to ask something that has been asked before, and I am guessing your answer is going to be the same. However, I did want to bring the subject up again because I haven't seen it mentioned much, and it sounds like we may finally be close to release. I'm foolishly hoping that closer to release might mean more details.

We "know" the two features we'll be getting with this update - faster performance in the guide (and other places), and the ability to have folders for our 'Now Playing' recordings.

There has been a third feature thrown about that has been seen in some beta or demo boxes, but we've never gotten confirmation on it being in the 6.3 release: Native Resolution Passthru. If there's any way you could find out whether or not this feature made it in, there are people out here that would be extremely grateful.

And to make it a "me too" post, as with many others here I have appreciated all of your information about this. Add me to the list of people that think you do not need to put yourself on a self-imposed ban, although your dedication to your source and his/her info is admirable.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Wolffpack said:


> Then what are you waiting for? * Any update (6.x) isn't going to fix the OTA reception of the HR10. What do you think 6.x will do for the HR10?*
> 
> If a 2 mile/hour breeze effects your OTA signal that much, maybe you spent top $$$ on an antenna and went real cheap on the mounting of that antenna (or maybe did it yourself).
> 
> Go ahead, switch to another provider and leave this thread alone.


You need to reread what I said. I addressed this very issue.

With regards to the antenna, It was actually installed by a "professional". The one that I orginally had on the roof was destroyed in an ice storm. I have a difficult time getting back on the roof now because of panic attacks due to chemotherapy. My original install was much better. When I do an install, its darn near perfect.  The antenna up there now is tethered to the roof with wires and also a tripod. Its a low profile antenna with very good blocking elements. I was exagerating a bit with the 2 mile per hour breeze but it is knocked out of whack when we have some moderate gusts. It might be a weakened rotor but I cannot be certain. Our main problem here is ghosting because we are sorta in a valley and have a large house behind us.


----------



## ebonovic

Wolffpack said:


> I don't know about that. He could possibly have the update and is testing it. How 'bout that Earl?


Nah... I'm too busy testing other things... 

As for the Native resolution... I wouldn't count on it being in the software update... but I haven't seen the specs or release notes yet.


----------



## cheer

drew2k said:


> (BTW - My personal theory as to why the release is delayed is because DirecTV knows some people will immediately try to add MRV and other various hacks to the 6.3 boxes. DirecTV is likely concerned about HD content mysteriously making it onto a PC, and is probably looking into how to prevent that from happening. Just MHO.)


Then they're a bit late, as this has been going on for years.


----------



## tall1

Why is native resolution passthru so important? My experience with passthru has been a long delay when switching channels waiting for the tuner to synch. I'd rather click the up arrow and quickly select the resolution myself. What am I missing?


----------



## tbeckner

ebonovic said:


> Tivo still writes the software that goes onto the TiVo powered boxes.
> 
> As for the "not ready" clarrifications....
> As far as I am aware, it has nothing to do with "legal" reasons.
> 
> It is going to be released...


And some of the people don't realize that TiVo is working on cleaning up the StandAlone 7.3.X bugs, preparing to ship the S3 out the door, and I bet that the 6.x version for the HR10-250 is a somewhat lower priority than either of the SA TiVos software issues.

Folks, Patience is a Virtue!

And for the timeframe, its very likely that TiVo didn't work on the 6.x version for the HR10-250 while DirecTV was making up its mind about the CONTRACT EXTENSION! 

Additionally, I would bet that DirecTV dragged their heels expecting that the HR20-700 would have been released this last Spring.


----------



## Juppers

tall1 said:


> Why is native resolution passthru so important? My experience with passthru has been a long delay when switching channels waiting for the tuner to synch. I'd rather click the up arrow and quickly select the resolution myself. What am I missing?


Some monitors don't up or downcovert as well as others. Selecting the resolution yourself is fine, if you happen to know the native resolution of the channel. Personally, I don't care to file the resolution of the different HD and OTA stations in the back of my mind and recall it every time I change a channel.

There used to be a way to see the native resolution, but they took that out in one of the last few release versions. At a minimum, I would hope that would return.


----------



## dswallow

drew2k said:


> DirecTV is likely concerned about HD content mysteriously making it onto a PC, and is probably looking into how to prevent that from happening.


Considering you can do that now I can't see it really making much difference to DirecTV... well, they might care, but there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Adam1115

Wolffpack said:


> MRV has nothing to do with pulling a show to your PC. MRV just lets other Tivos view the show. MRV is a feature SA Tivos have had all along.
> 
> Since at the time the HR10 was produced Tivo didn't even have a SA HD unit, no one knows if MRV would even work between HD units let alone between a HD and SD unit. I really don't see this as much of a problem as I do just plain getting the unit to record/playback an HD show.


Huh? MRV didn't exist until TiVo released HMO for 4.0 on SA TiVo's. (3.x which all TiVo's had, SA and DirecTV, did not have MRV and the hr10 was out before 4.0.)

4.0 with HMO and MRV worked perfectly with all SD TiVo's including DirecTV, but came out after the HR10 was developed. After 4.0, I have to assume tivo gave up on including DirecTV code in their updates when it became apparent that DirecTV was going to purposely cripple their tivo powered dvr's...


----------



## dswallow

tall1 said:


> Why is native resolution passthru so important? My experience with passthru has been a long delay when switching channels waiting for the tuner to synch. I'd rather click the up arrow and quickly select the resolution myself. What am I missing?


A simple example:

I have a Fujitsu 50" plasma that has a great scaler; feed it 480i or 480p and it can do a real nice non-linear stretch. Feed it 720p or 1080i and it's 16:9 like it's supposed to be. If the HR10-250 would switch to 480p when on an SD channel and 720p or 1080i as appropriate on an HD channel, I'd never have to fiddle with the output resolution. I never want it at 480i or 480p when I'm on an HD channel; and I always want it on 480p when I'm on an SD channel.


----------



## drew2k

cheer said:


> drew2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW - My personal theory as to why the release is delayed is because DirecTV knows some people will immediately try to add MRV and other various hacks to the 6.3 boxes. DirecTV is likely concerned about HD content mysteriously making it onto a PC, and is probably looking into how to prevent that from happening. Just MHO.)
> 
> 
> 
> Then they're a bit late, as this has been going on for years.
Click to expand...

 With HD content??!! I did not know that! For some reason, I thought that required 6.x or higher ....


----------



## drew2k

dswallow said:


> Considering you can do that now I can't see it really making much difference to DirecTV... well, they might care, but there's nothing they can do about it.


I definitely need to frequent another forum a little more ... frequently.


----------



## dswallow

ebonovic said:


> Nah... I'm too busy testing other things...
> 
> As for the Native resolution... I wouldn't count on it being in the software update... but I haven't seen the specs or release notes yet.


It was reported ages ago that the newer version that was being shown at CES (I think it was CES) did support native pass-through as an option. If it's not in 6.3 then they would've had to specifically remove it.


----------



## cheer

Adam1115 said:


> 4.0 with HMO and MRV worked perfectly with all SD TiVo's including DirecTV, but came out after the HR10 was developed. After 4.0, I have to assume tivo gave up on including DirecTV code in their updates when it became apparent that DirecTV was going to purposely cripple their tivo powered dvr's...


Er, not exactly...some hacking/etc. was required to get 4.x working on SD DTivos, especially the uma6 boards, and it was a kludge.


----------



## cheer

drew2k said:


> With HD content??!! I did not know that! For some reason, I thought that required 6.x or higher ....


Are you talking about MRV, or are you talking about that-which-cannot-be-discussed-here? MRV doesn't work. The other thing does -- beautifully.


----------



## drew2k

cheer said:


> Are you talking about MRV, or are you talking about that-which-cannot-be-discussed-here? MRV doesn't work. The other thing does -- beautifully.


I was talking about the other thing. All this time I've wasted.


----------



## Adam1115

cheer said:


> Er, not exactly...some hacking/etc. was required to get 4.x working on SD DTivos, especially the uma6 boards, and it was a kludge.


No haking was required, until the RID units came out..


----------



## JRAllas

ebonovic said:


> 110% ... 6.x will be released for the HR10-250
> Let's put it this way...
> If 6.x (or what ever the official number is going to be) isn't release for the HR10-250.... by my wife's birthday (9/11/2006) (I am giving myself a few weeks for the late August time frame in case I find out about another delay, I can at least update everyone before I leave)..
> I will leave the Non-Happy Hour TCF Forums, until it does come out....


Thanks for the info, Earl. My HR10-250 is getting slower and HD recordings occasionally freeze momentarily. It'll be nice if 6.x fixes this.


----------



## joetoronto

it sounds to me like directv wants the HR20 to be released before they give us the update for the HR10.

by the way, thanks for your info, earl.


----------



## Capmeister

ebonovic said:


> Nope... there are more details to it, that I am just not allowed to post...
> My chain hasn't been yanked by this contact yet... and I doubt it ever will be...


There's nothing in it for him to yank your chain or you to yank ours. I have confidence that if he tells you it will happen eventually, and you tell us that, then it will.

I'm willing to wait (I have no choice) without whining (on that I have a choice).


----------



## Capmeister

MarcusInMD said:


> Wow,
> 
> This new release date came quicker than even I thought it would. LOL.
> 
> At least DirecTV is consistant with one thing and that is delays and jerking customers around.


You're getting inside info so you can know before anyone else, and you don't like that it can change? Dude, you get that there's a reason it's inside and not public info yet, right?


----------



## JaserLet

I find it funny that, in the time since 6.2 was orginally demonstrated on a HR10-250 at CES 2005... Apple has magnaged to switch all of their computers to Intel CPUs, NVIDIA and ATI have released two new generations of video cards, and NASA has overhauled the foam system on the space shuttle--twice.... and yet is still struggling with those last few bugs in the 6.2/6.3 software.


----------



## tbh999

Wow, when you put it that way...

But I bet that the delays are caused by DirecTV [for their own agenda] not Tivo.


----------



## vernsh

Short of reading through 36 pages of verbage, can anyone tell me if the update has been received by anyone?


----------



## mx6bfast

It must be rocket science. Or, harder


----------



## fasTLane

Glaciers melt faster than this.


----------



## rttrek

MarcusInMD said:


> With regards to the antenna, It was actually installed by a "professional". The one that I orginally had on the roof was destroyed in an ice storm. I have a difficult time getting back on the roof now because of panic attacks due to chemotherapy. My original install was much better. When I do an install, its darn near perfect.  The antenna up there now is tethered to the roof with wires and also a tripod. Its a low profile antenna with very good blocking elements. I was exagerating a bit with the 2 mile per hour breeze but it is knocked out of whack when we have some moderate gusts. It might be a weakened rotor but I cannot be certain. Our main problem here is ghosting because we are sorta in a valley and have a large house behind us.


In this case, rather than using an amp, you might need an attenuator. The HR10 is very sensitive to multipath distortion, especially with strong signals.

Give it a try, you might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## chris_h

vernsh said:


> Short of reading through 36 pages of verbage, can anyone tell me if the update has been received by anyone?


No, not by anyone that can talk about it. My speculation is that the only people that have it are in the beta and under NDA.


----------



## MarcusInMD

JaserLet said:


> I find it funny that, in the time since 6.2 was orginally demonstrated on a HR10-250 at CES 2005... Apple has magnaged to switch all of their computers to Intel CPUs, NVIDIA and ATI have released two new generations of video cards, and NASA has overhauled the foam system on the space shuttle--twice.... and yet is still struggling with those last few bugs in the 6.2/6.3 software.


lol. This rings so true.

I bet this new 6.3 upgrade will be 10 times better than everything you mentioned!!!


----------



## Adam1115

JaserLet said:


> I find it funny that, in the time since 6.2 was orginally demonstrated on a HR10-250 at CES 2005... Apple has magnaged to switch all of their computers to Intel CPUs, NVIDIA and ATI have released two new generations of video cards, and NASA has overhauled the foam system on the space shuttle--twice.... and yet is still struggling with those last few bugs in the 6.2/6.3 software.


It's probable that directv did not plan to do 6.3, but since they fell on their face with the R15 and the HR20 decided to go forward with it, leaving tivo to work out any bugs at the last minute...


----------



## Jason T

tall1 said:


> Why is native resolution passthru so important? My experience with passthru has been a long delay when switching channels waiting for the tuner to synch. I'd rather click the up arrow and quickly select the resolution myself. What am I missing?


I would normally worry about going off-topic, but I think it's way too late for this thread.

I can't speak for anyone else, but in my case I run everything through a video scaler. It works best when you let it do all the deinterlacing and scaling. So feeding it the native resolution of whatever I am watching gives me the best image. Although I know the list (ABC, Fox, ESPN set to 720p, all other HD set to 1080i, SD set to 480i) it is a pain to be constantly switching resolutions, and it is very un-TiVo-ish.  I would much rather have the TiVo just jump to the resolution of the program I am watching.

Even before my video scaler, I found that my middle-of-the-road 720p projector scaled 1080i to 720p better than the TiVo did. So as long as I've had the TiVo, I've been switching the resolution around depending on what I am watching.


----------



## RunnerFL

Adam1115 said:


> but since they fell on their face with the R15 and the HR20 decided to go forward with it


How can you fall on your face with something that's not even released yet??? [HR20]


----------



## kbohip

tbeckner said:


> Folks, Patience is a Virtue!


Yea, it's not like we've been waiting to get the same thing the SD Directivos have had since last year or anything. I ran out of patience around January.


----------



## kbohip

JaserLet said:


> I find it funny that, in the time since 6.2 was orginally demonstrated on a HR10-250 at CES 2005... Apple has magnaged to switch all of their computers to Intel CPUs, NVIDIA and ATI have released two new generations of video cards, and NASA has overhauled the foam system on the space shuttle--twice.... and yet is still struggling with those last few bugs in the 6.2/6.3 software.


So very well said.


----------



## newsposter

I love perfection and am glad they are taking their time. This machine indeed is more complicated than the shuttle. Can the shuttle record 2 things at once while watching a 3rd? ...all in HD? I bet they dont even have directv on there!


----------



## jmet

JaserLet said:


> I find it funny that, in the time since 6.2 was orginally demonstrated on a HR10-250 at CES 2005... Apple has magnaged to switch all of their computers to Intel CPUs, NVIDIA and ATI have released two new generations of video cards, and NASA has overhauled the foam system on the space shuttle--twice.... and yet is still struggling with those last few bugs in the 6.2/6.3 software.


Post of the week..... :up:


----------



## tbeckner

kbohip said:


> Yea, it's not like we've been waiting to get the same thing the SD Directivos have had since last year or anything. I ran out of patience around January.


But then again, the TiVo CONTRACT with DirecTV was running out last year, DirecTV was planning on replacing the HR10-250 VERY SOON, and TiVo was working on the DT and S3 Standalone models, so the 6.x version for the HR10-250 wasn't very high on either company's *TO DO LIST*.

Ultimately, you have to blame DirecTV, but DirecTV really doesn't care about their TiVo customers, they have a different agenda.


----------



## tbeckner

JaserLet said:


> I find it funny that, in the time since 6.2 was orginally demonstrated on a HR10-250 at CES 2005... Apple has magnaged to switch all of their computers to Intel CPUs, NVIDIA and ATI have released two new generations of video cards, and NASA has overhauled the foam system on the space shuttle--twice.... and yet is still struggling with those last few bugs in the 6.2/6.3 software.


It wasn't 6.2 it was 6.3 or 6.x, and it was DirecTV that demostrated it, and DirecTV really didn't care if it was released because the TiVo Contract was going to expire in about a year, and they where going to replace the HR10-250 with their own DVR, before now. TiVo had their own agenda, the S3, the DT, and the COMCAST TiVo, and of course the contract with DirecTV was going to expire, and who cared about the company that was going to replace them!

Apple had to make the switch or die, the POWERPC chip was dying and IBM that given up on the POWERPC and chip making. It was switch to Intel or AMD or DIE.

NVIDIA and ATI where and still are in an epic battle, and they have to keep leaping frogging each other, otherwise there wouldn't be so many releases, see NVIDIA and ATI four to six years ago, not so many releases and bad drivers.

NASA may have overhauled the foam insulation on the exterior fuel tank alright, but they DIDN'T FIX IT (see the last launch and foam problems), so I wouldn't use NASA and the foam problem as an example, but then again they did spent almost a billion of our money didn't they.


----------



## BillyT2002

tbeckner said:


> Ultimately, you have to blame DirecTV, but DirecTV really doesn't care about their TiVo customers, they have a different agenda.


I'd love to really know what their agenda is. Last year they said that they were looking to cater to the high-end customer. Since then, they've released a DVR (R15) which is sub par to a TIVO, they've been slow at fixing the major problems with that DVR, they've fallen way behind on high-definition programming, they've fallen way behind on picture quality, they're due to release a high-definition version of the R15 (but they keep falling behind on the schedule for that too).

It seems to me that DirecTV is saying that they want to cater to the high-end customer, but everything that they do is further alienating that very same customer.

Rupert Murdoch is the single-most worst thing to ever happen to DirecTV in my opinion.


----------



## jamoke

BillyT2002 said:


> Rupert Murdoch is the single-most worst thing to ever happen to DirecTV in my opinion.


Amen!

All my bobblehead statues are nodding in agreement.


----------



## tbeckner

BillyT2002 said:


> Rupert Murdoch is the single-most worst thing to ever happen to DirecTV in my opinion.


Without a doubt, Murdoch and his son have made a shambles of DirecTV in just a little over two years. Let us all hope that they get their act together real soon.


----------



## talbain

the thing that gets me about the murdoch's and newscorp controlling directv is that they were hellbent on pulling the plug on tivo and going with their own company's (NDS) tech, when everyone in the world knows that nds stuff is 1) very buggy, and 2) notoriously delayed...


----------



## bocktar

BillyT2002 said:


> Rupert Murdoch is the single-most worst thing to ever happen to DirecTV in my opinion.


While I hate the extent to which D* has been bastardized in the last few years, and am pissed that I have to choose between them (I still hate my cable company) and TiVo (TiVo's winning assuming SDV doesn't bring everything to a screeching halt), I think this is a bit of an overstatement.

The single-worst thing to ever happen to DirecTV was Hughes' year-and-a-half of total inattention while trying to "merge" (sell) to echostar, and then finding another buyer in NewsCorp.

At least NewsCorp recognized (and is acting on) the need to dramatically increase bandwidth to support the emerging HD future. NewsCorp also got the HR10-250 pushed into production, which seemed to be in serious doubt prior to the acquisition.

I wholeheartedly agree that they're saying one thing and doing another with respect to their so-cherished high-value customers. Every step from letting the HR10-250 languish, to failing to add high-demand HD nationals (they could reallocate bandwidth if they REALLY wanted to), to continually bitstarving what HD we do have into what sometimes can barely even be considered HDLite, to caving (they could win the important fights if REALLY they wanted to) on NFLST blackout and distant network demands from pissant affiliates, to the elimination of independent receiver manufacturers (the only thing that promoted any level of hardware quality), to half-baked promises about home media servers and windows integration, to the presumably DOA HR20, to their insanely unattractive leasing mandate, is a slap in the face and assualt on my sensibilities as one of those high-value (and previously fiercely loyal) customers.

To say it's all Rupert's fault, though, is overstepping. 85% blame ... I'll give him that.


----------



## Anubys

one interesting thing to note (slightly off-topic) is the D* web site...I was just on it and just for grins looked at their equipment, their HD DVR description does not mention the word Tivo except in the footnote for "Season Pass"...the picture they show is of an RCA box, even...

here's the link


----------



## newsposter

tivo hasn't been on the HD site for a while, i looked while researching stuff earlier this year...guess they really hate tivo


----------



## JaserLet

tbeckner said:


> Apple had to make the switch or die, the POWERPC chip was dying and IBM that given up on the POWERPC and chip making. It was switch to Intel or AMD or DIE.


Hehe, doesn't the XBOX 360 use a 3-core PowerPC G5-based chip? 

I'm glad Apple went Intel. I bought a MacBookPro and love it! I boot into WinXP to play Oblivion (my new drug of choice) and other times when I really need Windows I can fire up Parallels. I heard VMware is going to make a Mac version too.


----------



## K_cin

can someone point out the basic advatages of allowing HR10-250 to connect via phoneline to get the update? I have two hr10-250's (stock) and at the present time I just deal with the stupid blue call screen everyday because there are no phonelines by them. Just wondering what is the difference with the update?

Thanks - Nick


----------



## Anubys

K_cin said:


> can someone point out the basic advatages of allowing HR10-250 to connect via phoneline to get the update? I have two hr10-250's (stock) and at the present time I just deal with the stupid blue call screen everyday because there are no phonelines by them. Just wondering what is the difference with the update?
> 
> Thanks - Nick


the update is downloaded via dish and stored on your tivo's hard drive. Placing a successful phone call then activates the update and initiates the program...so until you connect to the phoneline and make the daily call, you will never get updated...


----------



## tbh999

K_cin said:


> can someone point out the basic advatages of allowing HR10-250 to connect via phoneline to get the update? I have two hr10-250's (stock) and at the present time I just deal with the stupid blue call screen everyday because there are no phonelines by them. Just wondering what is the difference with the update?
> 
> Thanks - Nick


First of all...read. This has been covered many times in this forum. (Do a search for the 6.2 upgrade for the SD DirecTivo). But, because I am a nice guy...

The benefits of the Upgrade are _assumed_ to be all of the changes included in the 6.2 upgrade for the SD DirecTivo:
Folders 
Faster Menu's 
A complete revap of the database system (See Faster Menu's) 
Some behind the scene hackability changes 
A Pony
The first and second items on my list are, to me, the most important items. All I can say is, I want my folders now...and...a Pony.


----------



## K_cin

the faster menu's sold me right away - will just connect up a long phone cord. I am assuming under the system info screen I can check my version. I am not sure what folders are but looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Anubys

K_cin said:


> the faster menu's sold me right away - will just connect up a long phone cord. I am assuming under the system info screen I can check my version. I am not sure what folders are but looking forward to seeing them.


no need to do it now...the update has not been issued yet...


----------



## JayDog

Damn... I've been ignoring this forum for a bit.. I mean, it's not like much new stuff is happening. 


Now I see that I'm gonna be waiting incessently over the next few weeks for a looong awaited update.

/sigh


I would've rather had a nice surprise one day.


----------



## tbeckner

JaserLet said:


> Hehe, doesn't the XBOX 360 use a 3-core PowerPC G5-based chip?
> 
> I'm glad Apple went Intel. I bought a MacBookPro and love it! I boot into WinXP to play Oblivion (my new drug of choice) and other times when I really need Windows I can fire up Parallels. I heard VMware is going to make a Mac version too.


You are very right, the XBOX 360 does use a CUSTOM POWERPC processor. But then again, if you have been following the news, you would know that IBM has been shopping around to sell their semi-conductor business and your guess is as good as mine what that could mean for the Microsoft XBOX 360. Maybe they will be buying their processors from Hitachi (reference to the hard drive business purchase from IBM) this time next year.

Application-customized CPU design - The Microsoft Xbox 360 CPU story

You are correct, VMWare just announced that they will be making a Mac version and Microsoft also said that their Virtual PC product will NOT be ported to the Mac.


----------



## tbeckner

I wouldn't get too excited about a 6.x release for the HR10, because this was released yesterday along with DirecTV's quarterly information, _"Finally, we're also very excited about the launch of our new HD-DVR which is scheduled to be introduced in Los Angeles later this month and nationwide in the following weeks.". _

This could mean that they could likely delay the release until well after the HR20 introduction at the end of August and the nationwide release of the HR20 sometime in September. They might not want to take the thunder away from their product.


----------



## String

If mid August was from Aug 2 - Aug 30, when is late August?


----------



## rminsk

tbh999 said:


> The benefits of the Upgrade are _assumed_ to be all of the changes included in the 6.2 upgrade for the SD DirecTivo:
> Folders
> Faster Menu's
> A complete revap of the database system (See Faster Menu's)
> Some behind the scene hackability changes
> A Pony
> The first and second items on my list are, to me, the most important items. All I can say is, I want my folders now...and...a Pony.


Rupert is reserving the pony for his in-house DVR. I think the 6.3 includes a Molusk. If you want a pretty pony you must go with the new HD DVR.


----------



## cheer

tbeckner said:


> This could mean that they could likely delay the release until well after the HR20 introduction at the end of August and the nationwide release of the HR20 sometime in September. They might not want to take the thunder away from their product.


In what world do you live that a minor code upgrade for a legacy product which won't receive all the channels available anymore can steal "thunder" from the rollout of a newer product?


----------



## rvaniwaa

String said:


> If mid August was from Aug 2 - Aug 30, when is late August?


Somewhere between September 1st and the Cubs winning the world series...

--Ron


----------



## Adam1115

RunnerFL said:


> How can you fall on your face with something that's not even released yet??? [HR20]


Are you serious? It was planned for 1st quarter.. Then second quarter, then June, then July, Then August, now september...

They fell on their face by not delivering on a viable HD-DVR for their HD-LIL. Thus, resurrect the old HR10 with a software update..


----------



## kbohip

tbh999 said:


> First of all...read. This has been covered many times in this forum. (Do a search for the 6.2 upgrade for the SD DirecTivo). But, because I am a nice guy...
> 
> The benefits of the Upgrade are _assumed_ to be all of the changes included in the 6.2 upgrade for the SD DirecTivo:
> Folders
> Faster Menu's
> A complete revap of the database system (See Faster Menu's)
> Some behind the scene hackability changes
> A Pony
> The first and second items on my list are, to me, the most important items. All I can say is, I want my folders now...and...a Pony.


Directv just announced that there will be no Pony, but something much better. They refer to it as a gift horse. They also state that we should go right ahead and look in this "horses" mouth as soon as we get the chance. Does anyone here know what they mean by that?


----------



## tbh999

K_cin said:


> the faster menu's sold me right away - will just connect up a long phone cord. I am assuming under the system info screen I can check my version. I am not sure what folders are but looking forward to seeing them.


Take a look at the Now Playing Screens for the stand-alone Tivo. All shows of the same name are placed in a folder in your now playing list. For instance, if you have 26 Seinfeld's it will put them all on one folder called "Seinfeld (26)."


----------



## Deacon West

Yeah, but can it do MRV. And is TiVo to Go completely out of the question?


----------



## rminsk

Adam1115 said:


> Are you serious? It was planned for 1st quarter.. Then second quarter, then June, then July, Then August, now september...


What was your source of information on that. I have never heard any offical statements about any new software being planned for the HR10-250.


----------



## ScottP461

I don't want to be the bad guy here, but I've spent several hours trying to find ANY concrete evidence of this upgrade and all I can find is a lot of activity on BB's from those of you, like me, that would dearly like to see this upgrade on their HR10's.

The D* site page that is used as proof of this upgrade coming in ALL instances is GENERAL and VAGUE in it's statements, referring only to keeping your 'RECEIVER' connected to the phone line for the 'software upgrade'. There is NO mention of DVR's, let alone ANY mention of the HR10-250 or the specific software version (6.3) being released. Also, the copyright in the legal disclaimer at the bottom of the page is '2005', not '2006' as you would think a NEW announcement would carry. Normal D* receivers DO connect to the phone lines and I expect that they can receive software upgrades over that line just like DVR's can.

Another problem is that when I tried to find the page referenced by EVERYONE as proof of the upgrades pending release (when I logged onto D*'s site), it NEVER came up in ANY search of the entire site. I used several key words from the page itself that should have found it, but IT NEVER WAS FOUND. Also, when I did a search for the 'HR10-250' and '6.3' the search came back 'no results found'.

I have 2 HR10-250's and a HDVR2. When the 6.2 upgrade was released for the HDVR2, I received notification BOTH in the mail and as a message on the Tivo itself telling me that something great was about to happen and outlining the improvements to the TiVo's functionality. It also said how it would occur. There has been NOTHING ABOUT THIS regarding the HR10, except for the VERY unconvincing, VERY general D* page that CAN'T BE FOUND except by clicking on the link provided by several as proof of their claims. (I'm including the link below, so that you can take another look with a more skeptical outlook!)

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

I hope that I am wrong about all this and that the new 6.3 upgrade is coming, but the activity I see on the net seems to be a rumour spreading like a deadly virus feeding on the hopes of ALL HR10 owners who desperately want the miracle of continued D* support to be true. I'm afraid, that all we can hope for from D* is that they keep providing us with the menus that keep our TiVo's alive. It looks to me that anything beyond that WOULD be a miracle!!


----------



## MarcusInMD

Don't worry. It's coming.
















































via a very slow train from GA.


----------



## Anubys

rminsk said:


> What was your source of information on that. I have never heard any offical statements about any new software being planned for the HR10-250.


well...that's a little difficult threshold you're asking for...there have never been an "official statement" of any kind...but there was a lot of "talk" about this update being ready a LONG time ago from D*...either at CES or other "hints"...so it's not like he was making stuff up...


----------



## tbh999

ScottP461 said:


> There is NO mention of DVR's, let alone ANY mention of the HR10-250 or the specific software version (6.3) being released.


Well, actually the title of the web page is *DVR* 6.3 Software Upgrade.

And before the web page was pulled from the DirecTV website it said a whole lot more (but there were some obvious errors). It was cached in Google but apparently has been purged (or I don't know how to get old cache data).


----------



## Arcady

I archived the page here.

It mentions HD at least 3 times.

Aren't there enough 6.3 threads already?


----------



## ScottP461

Thanks for the clarification, the D* page the link took me to is severely truncated! How long ago did the original page post? When was it pulled? I am still concerned since there is no longer anything active about this on the D* site. Maybe they've changed their mind!? (Just trying not to get my hopes up!!) I do, however, have more hope since it was (at one time) definitely a go!


----------



## jhimmel

Why don't you go read the other HR10-250 upgrade threads? ALL of the things you are writing about have been discussed over and over again.


----------



## Redux

cheer said:


> In what world do you live that a minor code upgrade for a legacy product which won't receive all the channels available anymore can steal "thunder" from the rollout of a newer product?


When the newer product is not very good.


----------



## drew2k

jhimmel said:


> Why don't you go read the other HR10-250 upgrade threads? ALL of the things you are writing about have been discussed over and over again.


But that's not necessary! ScottP461 already spent several hours researching this issue, so for sure he's ALREADY read the very long thread about 6.3 right hear at TCF and knows all about the initial announcement, the caching to Google, the archiving of the page to private sites, the back and forth views about what it all means, the title of the existing DirecTV page that says 6.3 in it, et cetera, et cetara, et cetera.

For sure he's done that already.


----------



## spciesla

Are we there yet?


----------



## alltimesaresoon

i know off topic posts are all thats allowed in this thread, but I'll make what is hopefully a useful post to some who are out there anxiously awaiting the 6.3 because their hr10-250 is everything they ever wanted, EXCEPT it is miserably slow.

I got sick of waiting, and found someones advice to use the "clear program data and to do list" option instead of the clear and delete all. I didn't want to clear and delete all because i'd lose my play list of course!

So I tried it and WOW - the speed of recording, season passes, menus, etc is seemingly (to me) about 10 times faster. This is definitely worth doing for anyone who is frustrated with how slow their menus etc are.

Disclaimer: This is my opinion only. Any problems you may experience are not my prob. I can only say that I am very pleased with the increased speed. I'd love folders too, but this is 90% of what I was waiting for.


----------



## ebonovic

The Clear and Delete will speed up the unit...
however... over time, as you start to record programs... your ToDo List starts to fill, your SP list starts to fill, and Wishlists, and history, and thums data......

You will be back to where you where before the Clear and Delete.

So think of it as treating the symptoms... but it doesn't cure the cause.


----------



## PJO1966

I had amazing luck with the Clear Program Data and To Do List. I have just as many Season Passes as I did before and it now only takes me 30 seconds to set up a new Season Pass, as opposed to 10 minutes. It also only takes 30 seconds to change priorities in the Season Pass Manager. Even though it's a PITA to reprogram all the Season Passes, I'll probably do this every six months or so.


----------



## Redux

drew2k said:


> the initial announcement


There was no announcement. There was a (normally) harmless corporate web site implementation error that would never have seen the light of day were it not for a savy person who was able to detect and make public a file that was not visible on the web site and was never intended to be.

Aside from that we have many reports of DirecTV customer service reps talking about it. Worthless as data.

What we do have is rumor. What we have is a self-acknowledged DirecTV shill (a very personable fellow who is otherwise quite unobjectionable) trumpeting the rumor with supposed access to self-described inside information. What we have more than anything else is hope.


----------



## drew2k

Redux said:


> There was no announcement.


The thread was the announcement - that's what I was referring to in my post. Not from DirecTV, but from a memeber of TC Forum.


----------



## BillyT2002

kbohip said:


> Directv just announced that there will be no Pony, but something much better. They refer to it as a gift horse. They also state that we should go right ahead and look in this "horses" mouth as soon as we get the chance. Does anyone here know what they mean by that?


I've heard about this. Then when you bring it into your home and go to sleep, the men hiding inside of it come out and swap your TIVO-based equipment for NDS equipment, then leave without a trace, except for a new bill for $400 per receiver, new NDS DVR receivers which are now leased, and a new 2-year commitment.


----------



## Adam1115

rminsk said:


> What was your source of information on that. I have never heard any offical statements about any new software being planned for the HR10-250.


Why don't you go back and read the what me and RunnerFL were discussing before butting in, not knowing what your talking about?? We were talking about the HR20 release not a software update.


----------



## drew2k

Redux said:


> ...
> 
> What we have is a self-acknowledged DirecTV *shill* (a very personable fellow who is otherwise quite unobjectionable) trumpeting the rumor with supposed access to self-described inside information. What we have more than anything else is hope.


You apparently don't know what "shill" means, unless you were being sardonic with your final sentence and intended to disparage another forum memeber.



> Shill: One who poses as a satisfied customer or an enthusiastic gambler to dupe bystanders into participating in a swindle.


----------



## temp357

April Fools!


----------



## drew2k

Adam1115 said:


> rminsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was your source of information on that. I have never heard any offical statements about any new software being planned for the HR10-250.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go back and read the what me and RunnerFL were discussing before butting in, not knowing what your talking about?? We were talking about the HR20 release not a software update.
Click to expand...

So when someone asks a question they're butting in? Lame.

And FYI, not knowing what they're talking about is usually WHY people ask questions.

BTW - Sorry for butting in. (Not.)


----------



## Andrew_S

MarcusInMD said:


> via a very slow train from GA.


To be fair to DirecTv, it is a midnight train.


----------



## rminsk

Adam1115 said:


> Why don't you go back and read the what me and RunnerFL were discussing before butting in, not knowing what your talking about?? We were talking about the HR20 release not a software update.


Excuse me!!! This thread is about the 6.3 software. If you were discussing something off the thread topic then how was I suppose to know. With all the offtopic posts I would need a threaded reader to keep track of them all. The RunnerFL post was a full 27 posts before your responce and it is on a seperate page. Also your quote of RunnerFL did not include the HR20.


----------



## ScottP461

I actually hadn't read ALL of the very long original thread, but I just spent more than another hour reading about half of it. Much of what I was asking about was touched upon in that thread, but the 'answers' are ALL conjecture, which is why I started this new thread looking for actual answers in the first place (trying NOT to spend lots of time on it!).

My opinion at present is the status quo... The upgrade is probably coming, but don't hold your breath!

ALL I wanted to know is 'Does anyone actually know anything?' I don't think so! I don't blame any of you, I want this upgrade as much as anyone. D* seems to have stirred things up but good by posting that now pulled/altered update page. I expect that the situation is really no different than it would have been if that page had never been posted, except that we are ALL spending a lot of time talking about it now instead of just wondering (silently) if it would ever happen. Maybe, as suggested by a couple of others, D* knows exactly what this 'mistake' would do. Renewing hope and buying them a bit more time with their HD TiVo subscribers who are not sure of their commitment to the HR10-250!


----------



## ebonovic

ScottP461 said:


> ALL I wanted to know is 'Does anyone actually know anything?'


I do.... just no wants to believe me... 
There just isn't an exact date to give...

Oh well...
I'll just go back and continue playing with my other toys....


----------



## Galley_SimRacer

I believe you Earl; that's why I have a 75-foot phone cord running from my Living Room to the bedroom in anticipation of the upgrade.


----------



## JayDog

ebonovic said:


> I do.... just no wants to believe me...
> There just isn't an exact date to give...
> 
> Oh well...
> I'll just go back and continue playing with my other toys....


Yeah, it's unfortunate, but what you're saying is like giving us a light of hope that does not illuminate.


----------



## Redux

JayDog said:


> giving us a light of hope that does not illuminate.


Illumination is wonderful when you can get it; hope is better than nothing. I still believe DirecTV would be silly to completely lie to this guy about this as his credibility has some value to them.


----------



## JayDog

I did, of course, make that comment tongue-in-cheek... hence the ''


----------



## drew2k

Redux said:


> What we do have is rumor. What we have is a *self-acknowledged DirecTV shill* (a very personable fellow who is otherwise quite unobjectionable) trumpeting the rumor with supposed access to self-described inside information. What we have more than anything else is hope.





Redux said:


> Illumination is wonderful when you can get it; hope is better than nothing. I still believe DirecTV would be silly to completely lie to this guy about this as his credibility has some value to them.


So is Earl a shill or not? You seem to think Earl is useful to DirecTV, but do you think he's being "used" by DirecTV? I see you haven't corrected your earlier post where you called him a shill, so even after your latest post I'm not sure whether you think Earl is trying to swindle us or not.

And I forgot to touch earlier on the "self-acknowldeged" part of your other post. How many "swindlers" tell you their swindling you?


----------



## tbeckner

cheer said:


> In what world do you live that a minor code upgrade for a legacy product which won't receive all the channels available anymore can steal "thunder" from the rollout of a newer product?


The same world that kept DirecTV from releasing HMO/MRV and networking for the SD DirecTiVos, that would have taken the thunder away from their R15, although DirecTV took their own thunder away from that product, by releasing an inferior product.


----------



## Redux

drew2k said:


> corrected ... earlier post


Would you mind correcting the *bold* tag in your attributions? Or, if you'd rather not do that, the appended "emphasis mine" or something to that effect is customary. Thanks.


----------



## videojanitor

ebonovic said:


> I do.... just no wants to believe me...


Earl, *I* believe you! In fact, it was your information that convinced me that now was the time to go out and get ANOTHER one!


----------



## frankty

Earl (or anyone) -

Even with phone connected, will having the ENV vars set to prevent upgrades (i.e. "softwareupgrade=false" and/or "swupgrade=false") prevent the 6.3 update from being downloaded and stored in /SwModule?

TIA!

- Frank


----------



## Lee L

Galley_SimRacer said:


> I believe you Earl; that's why I have a 75-foot phone cord running from my Living Room to the bedroom in anticipation of the upgrade.


well, I am pretty sure you can bet there will be 10 threads here as soon as people start actually getting it. You can keep the phone cord in teh closet till then.


----------



## Adam1115

rminsk said:


> Excuse me!!! This thread is about the 6.3 software. If you were discussing something off the thread topic then how was I suppose to know. With all the offtopic posts I would need a threaded reader to keep track of them all. The RunnerFL post was a full 27 posts before your responce and it is on a seperate page. Also your quote of RunnerFL did not include the HR20.


So you still haven't read what we were talking about! We were discussing the HR20 delay as being the REASON for the HR10 software update. How is that off topic?

The reply of mine that you responded to had RunnerFL's quoted post in it, that says as you'll note "[HR20]" at the end.



Adam1115 said:


> It's probable that directv did not plan to do 6.3, but since they fell on their face with the R15 and the HR20 decided to go forward with it, leaving tivo to work out any bugs at the last minute...





RunnerFL said:


> How can you fall on your face with something that's not even released yet??? [HR20]





Adam1115 said:


> Are you serious? It was planned for 1st quarter.. Then second quarter, then June, then July, Then August, now september...
> 
> They fell on their face by not delivering on a viable HD-DVR for their HD-LIL. Thus, resurrect the old HR10 with a software update..


----------



## RunnerFL

Adam1115 said:


> Are you serious? It was planned for 1st quarter.. Then second quarter, then June, then July, Then August, now september...
> 
> They fell on their face by not delivering on a viable HD-DVR for their HD-LIL. Thus, resurrect the old HR10 with a software update..


That's not falling on your face. That's delaying a delivery of a product because you'd like, or need, more time to make it better from day 1 of it being released.

Falling on your face is putting the device out, which they haven't yet, and it's defective or a complete failure.


----------



## Adam1115

RunnerFL said:


> That's not falling on your face. That's delaying a delivery of a product because you'd like, or need, more time to make it better from day 1 of it being released.
> 
> Falling on your face is putting the device out, which they haven't yet, and it's defective or a complete failure.


Ok, regardless, my point is, after repeated delays from when they wanted the HR20 out, they probably reconsidered the 6.3 updated. They signed a new contract with TiVo presumably to keep support and sales or the HR10 for awhile, and to be able to update it.

Just in response to those saying TiVo has been working on it all year or whatever.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Andrew_S said:


> To be fair to DirecTv, it is a midnight train.


Yeah, I realized that after I typed it. LOL I meant to say a slow boat from china?


----------



## Chuck_IV

It looks like Directv is FINALLY going to release their new HD DVR this month...

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20060809-7454.html

and roll it out "in the following weeks".

Based on this, IMO I highly doubt we will ever see 6.3 for the HR10-250.


----------



## nc88keyz

I picked up a second HR10-250 for F.R.E.E without sunday ticket. My net cost for two hd tivos within 9 months time is $-50.00 due to installation issues. and such. Thats not counting all the free programming credits. Just equip costs. I pay about 60 months. with no PPV. Anyways I got it on a hunch that this upgrade was coming. Now I can record all four OTA signals and then some if nessecary. 


I am supprised that tivo has not exploited the opportunity to make a tivo server that controls the drones. IE> automatically assign which box via IP that will record what based upon your season passes , to do list. I havent hacked since Series 1 and currently have 8 tivos at disposal right now. Some are not exactly assembled though. I sold my series 1 nics a while back and have some t60s lying around for parts if interested. LMK Not sure what they are worth these days.


----------



## rminsk

frankty said:


> Earl (or anyone) -
> 
> Even with phone connected, will having the ENV vars set to prevent upgrades (i.e. "softwareupgrade=false" and/or "swupgrade=false") prevent the 6.3 update from being downloaded and stored in /SwModule?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> - Frank


It will still be download but it will not be installed.


----------



## mcwhlman

I must have a defective/broke hr10-250 because my software is still at 3 .1 .5f is there anything I can do.


----------



## Iceblade

Before someone else jumps in and verbally castrates you for asking a question that has been answered two zillion times in this thread. No, there is no 6.3 update so NO, there is nothing wrong with your HR10-250 dealing with not getting the upgrade. The upgrade supposedly DOES exist, but no one has it and no one knows when it's coming. Please sit back and relax and enjoy the off topic posts as we all wax philosophically about Godzilla's mating habits with Bambi.

These aren't the droids you're looking for. Move along.

Regs,
Jeff


----------



## Budget_HT

mcwhlman said:


> I must have a defective/broke hr10-250 because my software is still at 3 .1 .5f is there anything I can do.


In other words, you are at the current software level for the HR10-250, like the rest of us.


----------



## AbMagFab

ebonovic said:


> I do.... just no wants to believe me...
> There just isn't an exact date to give...
> 
> Oh well...
> I'll just go back and continue playing with my other toys....


Believe what? All your dates have been wrong, and all your super-duper inside information has been wrong, as far as I can tell.

Believe you that it might come at some point in the future?

Screaming the sky is falling, being wrong, and then jumping up and down saying "I told you so!" when it finally does fall, is annoying.

I'll just promise that the Jets will win the superbowl. I'm sure eventually I'll be right.


----------



## mr.unnatural

The Jets already won it. I know because they beat Johnny U and my beloved _*BALTIMORE*_ Colts (the real ones and not those Indy wannabes). Don't press your luck.


----------



## ebonovic

AbMagFab said:


> Believe what? All your dates have been wrong, and all your super-duper inside information has been wrong, as far as I can tell.


From a date point of view... I can't argue with you.
It is not that they have been "wrong"... it is just as when they get closer, I get an "updated" date...



> Believe you that it might come at some point in the future?
> 
> Screaming the sky is falling, being wrong, and then jumping up and down saying "I told you so!" when it finally does fall, is annoying.
> 
> I'll just promise that the Jets will win the superbowl. I'm sure eventually I'll be right.


I don't think I have ever said "I told you so"..... nor would I.
But heck... people line up lately to tell me I am wrong...

Ah well.... You can only please some of the people some of the time.......


----------



## newsposter

new coke!


----------



## ericlovestivo

Earl... Don't take no s--- from anyone. Most of us understand that software/hardware release dates get pushed out all the time by every vendor out there. Keep posting your updates. We want to know what you know, when you know it.


----------



## DrBunsen

ericlovestivo said:


> Earl... Don't take no s--- from anyone. Most of us understand that software/hardware release dates get pushed out all the time by every vendor out there. Keep posting your updates. We want to know what you know, when you know it.


You can absolutely count me to be in that camp. In recent weeks my habit has been to skim over almost every other post in this thread but Earl's.


----------



## mattpol

Free Earl!!!!


----------



## Cody21

and me as well ..... ebonovic (Earl?) has been a super contributor at this site with very meaningful and accurate information.... I have been on this site for almost 4 years. He has never steared me wrong. A very knowledgeable guy. We need more like him on this forum.

IMHO....


----------



## mr.unnatural

Just remember - His name is Earl and he just wants to be a better person. It's all about Karma, Dude!


----------



## ebonovic

Karma.... Gotta Luv It....


----------



## newsposter

karma chameleon?


----------



## Iceblade

Karma-kanic.

Oh where or where has my six-point-three gone... or where or where can it beeeeeeee?

J.


----------



## JRAllas

It would seem there are probably more people anticipating the arrival of an HR10-250 upgrade than there are people anticipating the arrival of Microsoft Windows Vista.
We're all with you, Earl. Lets just hope DirecTV hasn't been BS'ing your contact just for a laugh. Of course, they've got quite a while to go before the next All Fools Day.

Anxiously waiting as my HR10-250 gets slower and slower...


----------



## jmorgis

Where is the guy the offered a 1000:1 bet on this 6.3 hoax? Like I said, i will gladly take that...I need his paypal to send him $1

John


----------



## mattdb

mcwhlman said:


> I must have a defective/broke hr10-250 because my software is still at 3 .1 .5f is there anything I can do.


Well you just need to sell it to me for 25 bucks including shipping.


----------



## mattdb

mattpol said:


> Free Earl!!!!


Amen!


----------



## JaserLet

asymptotes suck


----------



## AbMagFab

ericlovestivo said:


> Earl... Don't take no s--- from anyone. Most of us understand that software/hardware release dates get pushed out all the time by every vendor out there. Keep posting your updates. We want to know what you know, when you know it.


So why stick your neck out when you're not the person responsible, so have no idea about things that can effect it? You have nothing to gain, and frankly are just ruining your credibility (at least for some of us).

This smells like Robert when he kept promising release dates of the first HD Tivo.

There's a reason companies don't offer release dates until they're sure - and this is it. Every time a promise (perceived or otherwise) is missed, you lose credibility.


----------



## ebonovic

So it is the Catch-22... 

Don't share what you know... even though a lot of people would like the same inforamtion... get dinged that way...

Share what you know... but risk that it could change, since you ultimately don't control the reality of that information....

There is one thing I have learned in the 5+ years here on this forum and other places...

While waiting for actual events... nothing bides the time better, then insider/speculation/rumor discussion...


----------



## CrazyKen

AbMagFab said:


> So why stick your neck out when you're not the person responsible, so have no idea about things that can effect it? You have nothing to gain, and frankly are just ruining your credibility (at least for some of us).


Do us all a favor and please refrain from posting in this forum topic. You have nothing positive to say regarding the subject. If you think we're dreaming about this update, then let us "dream" about it.


----------



## Adam1115

If you guys start demanding that posts on this forum are ACCURATE, there aren't going to be any!


----------



## tall1

ebonovic said:


> So it is the Catch-22...
> 
> Don't share what you know... even though a lot of people would like the same inforamtion... get dinged that way...
> 
> Share what you know... but risk that it could change, since you ultimately don't control the reality of that information....
> 
> There is one thing I have learned in the 5+ years here on this forum and other places...
> 
> While waiting for actual events... nothing bides the time better, then insider/speculation/rumor discussion...


My vote is "Share what you know". Thanks for the updates Earl.


----------



## etsolow

Perhaps you should come up with a "disclaimer" you could append to your posts, to shut-up the naysayers.


----------



## Cody21

I second that ... case closed...


----------



## tivoupgrade

ebonovic said:


> So it is the Catch-22...
> 
> Don't share what you know... even though a lot of people would like the same inforamtion... get dinged that way...
> 
> Share what you know... but risk that it could change, since you ultimately don't control the reality of that information....
> 
> There is one thing I have learned in the 5+ years here on this forum and other places...
> 
> While waiting for actual events... nothing bides the time better, then insider/speculation/rumor discussion...


Yup. And even when you are right, there is always someone who will disagree. So basically, nobody should be posting. Or everyone.

I really wish post counts weren't part of what gets displayed in the user-information on the left side of each post. Its a useless bit of information that seems to reinforce the notion that frequent posting is inherently good; having read every single post of this 40-page and essentially content-free thread, I really wish that folks would stick to the topic (for the most part) rather than just burying what little information there is.

And, in the spirit of keeping things on track... still no sign of slices sitting on my unit -- if you have a networked unit, you can telnet to it and type:



Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

If the new software is coming down the pipe, you should see it sitting there (inactive) well before the daily phone call triggers the update.

Earl - we are having a party on F-dock at DuSable harbor tomorrow; I know you like lake Michigan, so if you (or any other locals) want to come down and have a beer or four, head down to the end of Randolph St until you hit the lake. There is relatively cheap parking available and you'll see a large gaggle of folks hanging out on the dock sometime after 3pm. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## mattdb

tivoupgrade said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh


Alas: 3.1.5f-01-2-357 on all three


----------



## Dssturbo1

ebonovic said:


> Karma.... Gotta Luv It....


i'd prefer to love carmen electra, but i'll take 6.3 whens it comes. ~


----------



## vernsh

chris_h said:


> No, not by anyone that can talk about it. My speculation is that the only people that have it are in the beta and under NDA.


Seems strange (and not too bright) to announce the upgrade before they were sure it was ready. They've had 2-1/2 years to work on it after all. Most of us had already written it off so waiting another month or so wouldn't have caused as much consternation as a premature announcement. Well, I for one will have nothing more to say about. It will or will not come, if and when. I no longer care.


----------



## AbMagFab

ebonovic said:


> So it is the Catch-22...
> 
> Don't share what you know... even though a lot of people would like the same inforamtion... get dinged that way...
> 
> Share what you know... but risk that it could change, since you ultimately don't control the reality of that information....
> 
> There is one thing I have learned in the 5+ years here on this forum and other places...
> 
> While waiting for actual events... nothing bides the time better, then insider/speculation/rumor discussion...


How about - share what you know as a rumor, and not as "I have inside information". You, IMHO, have put way too much importance on the source of your data and your presentation of it, which has been clearly wrong, out of touch, not in control - whatever.

Even better - post your source so we can evaluate how seriously to take it. You've shrouded this in mystery, pretending you have a source that absolutely knows what's going on. For all we know, your source could be the ever-unreliable VE/Robert.

We all post speculation and rumors, but we post it as speculation and rumors, and we mostly include a source. You've posted yours, again IMHO, as almost facts, with no source. If you had hit, oh, I don't know, like 25% of the time, then that might be different.

But your data appears to be as much wild speculation as what the HR20 will function like, and for all we know it's completely made up.


----------



## AstroDad

AbMagFab said:


> How about - share what you know as a rumor, and not as "I have inside information". You, IMHO, have put way too much importance on the source of your data and your presentation of it, which has been clearly wrong, out of touch, not in control - whatever.
> 
> Even better - post your source so we can evaluate how seriously to take it. You've shrouded this in mystery, pretending you have a source that absolutely knows what's going on. For all we know, your source could be the ever-unreliable VE/Robert.
> 
> We all post speculation and rumors, but we post it as speculation and rumors, and we mostly include a source. You've posted yours, again IMHO, as almost facts, with no source. If you had hit, oh, I don't know, like 25% of the time, then that might be different.
> 
> But your data appears to be as much wild speculation as what the HR20 will function like, and for all we know it's completely made up.


i am so sick of you it isn't even funny anymore


----------



## wmschultz

Three Words...

AbMagFab Filter ON


----------



## fasTLane

Was this rumor orchestrated to create demand for unsold HR10-250 units ?


----------



## buzzword

AbMagFab said:


> How about - share what you know as a rumor, and not as "I have inside information". You, IMHO, have put way too much importance on the source of your data and your presentation of it, which has been clearly wrong, out of touch, not in control - whatever.


No one is _forcing_ you to read Earl's posts or _any_ of this thread for that matter, so...How about - you start your own thread if you're not happy with this one?

It's about the fun of speculating, not the absolute accuracy of the info, if the info posted in this thread is all that importanat to you, you need to seriously get a life.

We're not saving lives here.


----------



## dr_mal

wmschultz said:


> Three Words...
> 
> AbMagFab Filter ON


Here's a link: ignore AbMagFab


----------



## ebonovic

Please... no personal level bashing...
It is against the forum rules... and doesn't have any positive value to this thread or any other...


----------



## PixelFreak

dr_mal said:


> Here's a link: ignore AbMagFab


That is one of the most useful posts/links I have seen on this forum. Thank you for making it THAT easy to get rid of the headache...

Can't wait for the update, Earl.


----------



## RunnerFL

ahhh, ignore list, nice tool. And I was gonna ask if /ignore would work here like it does on IRC.


----------



## harley3k

dr_mal said:


> Here's a link: ignore AbMagFab


AWESOME!!! Thanks.

-h


----------



## BBURNES

Earl,

I'm a seldom-poster. But I'll tell you that the advice and input you provide for all of us is always well-measured, honest, non-misleading, non-boastful ... and delivered with a sense of humor and modesty.

On this particular topic, you've been up-front about the fact that this is simply info you've been given, all subject to change/whims of D* and done so with a spirit of reasonable openness.

I, for one, appreciate and respect the confidential nature of what you've learned. It shows you're a person of principle. Furthermore, as you know, it helps us in continuing to receive good intel -- certainly much better than we receive otherwise.

Now if you were a person who had history of misleading us, maybe I'd feel differently. But you have no reason to do so -- or history of doing so.

Dates change, plans change, companies change. So what else is new. Don't let petty jealousy get you down. Thanks for all you do to make this a good, fun ... and informative board. Keep up the great work.


----------



## deezel629

BBURNES said:


> Earl,
> 
> I'm a seldom-poster. But I'll tell you that the advice and input you provide for all of us is always well-measured, honest, non-misleading, non-boastful ... and delivered with a sense of humor and modesty.
> 
> On this particular topic, you've been up-front about the fact that this is simply info you've been given, all subject to change/whims of D* and done so with a spirit of reasonable openness.
> 
> I, for one, appreciate and respect the confidential nature of what you've learned. It shows you're a person of principle. Furthermore, as you know, it helps us in continuing to receive good intel -- certainly much better than we receive otherwise.
> 
> Now if you were a person who had history of misleading us, maybe I'd feel differently. But you have no reason to do so -- or history of doing so.
> 
> Dates change, plans change, companies change. So what else is new. Don't let petty jealousy get you down. Thanks for all you do to make this a good, fun ... and informative board. Keep up the great work.


+1 :up: Thanks, Earl


----------



## A J Ricaud

deezel629 said:


> +1 :up: Thanks, Earl


Hear, Hear!! Keep them coming, Earl.


----------



## merlin803

ebonovic said:


> So it is the Catch-22...
> 
> Don't share what you know... even though a lot of people would like the same inforamtion... get dinged that way...
> 
> Share what you know... but risk that it could change, since you ultimately don't control the reality of that information....
> 
> There is one thing I have learned in the 5+ years here on this forum and other places...
> 
> While waiting for actual events... nothing bides the time better, then insider/speculation/rumor discussion...


The complainers are the minority Earl, there are a lot of people like me who don't post much but do come to read your updates. If it wasn't for your updates, we would have NO HOPE because DTV only gives us the same "canned" responses about it.

Even if we don't get it, I appreciated your sharing what you know and wouldn't blame you if it didn't come.


----------



## ebonovic

I thank you all...
But that is "enough" of make Earl feel better threads....


----------



## JayDog

Can you feel the love?


----------



## Cody21

Group Sex ... (I meant group Love ..) 

lol

(actually, Earl is Cute....)


----------



## joetoronto

AstroDad said:


> i am so sick of you it isn't even funny anymore


here, here. take a hike, AbMagFab.


----------



## mercurial

AbMagFab has posted since the HR10-250 pre-orders? Huh... haven't noticed it...


----------



## s_m

dr_mal said:


> Here's a link: ignore AbMagFab


The absolute best link I've seen posted in weeks.

Thanks!

:up:


----------



## JaserLet

I heard a rumor that the oil companies are holding back the 6.3 release because it has the potential to double my car's fuel economy and... oh... wait... I think I've got my rumors mixed up.


----------



## zalusky

I think they are playing cat and mouse with HR20 and the Series 3. Nobody wants to go first.


----------



## Cruzan

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale,
Of rumors that were unzipped.
Word started on this message board,
Of a version that never shipped. A version that never shipped

Now Earl was a mighty postin' man,
the moderator sure.
1200 posts were launched that day,
for a three quarter rumor, a three quarter rumor

The smack talk started getting rough,
the most wretched poster tossed.
If not for the persistence of the sleepless few,
HD-tivo hope would be lost; HD-Tivo hope would be lost.

The segments took ground on the disk, these uncharted pieces of files,,
with new folders, and resolution pass-through,
faster menus and better guide,
more movies soon, and the rest,
making the wait worthwhile


----------



## ebonovic

Awsome...

I am imortilized in a classic parody of a song... cool... 

Slow Sunday?


----------



## Cruzan

ebonovic said:


> Awsome...
> 
> I am imortilized in a classic parody of a song... cool...
> 
> Slow Sunday?


You betcha. Also, this whole thing has become so comical. We're talking about a faster guide and _folders_. Yet I am as obsessed as anyone else.

Are there any head doctors in the house?


----------



## willardcpa

Cruzan said:


> Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale,
> Of rumors that were unzipped.
> Word started on this message board,
> Of a version that never shipped. A version that never shipped
> 
> Now Earl was a mighty postin' man,
> the moderator sure.
> 1200 posts were launched that day,
> for a three quarter rumor, a three quarter rumor
> 
> The smack talk started getting rough,
> the most wretched poster tossed.
> If not for the persistence of the sleepless few,
> HD-tivo hope would be lost; HD-Tivo hope would be lost.
> 
> The segments took ground on the disk, these uncharted pieces of files,,
> with new folders, and resolution pass-through,
> faster menus and better guide,
> more movies soon, and the rest,
> making the wait worthwhile


OK, I give up, sung to what tune. I made the horrible mistake of thinking it was the Beverly Hillbillies theme song, and now I can't get that out of my head. AAAAAAAARGH!!!!  
Please help me out, or I'll never get to sleep tonight. "lemme tell you a story 'bout a guy named Jed, poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed" AAAAAAAAARH!!


----------



## badmonkey

Gilligan's Island


Very funny, by the way!!


----------



## ElectricPickle

badmonkey said:


> Gilligan's Island
> 
> Very funny, by the way!!


The "Professor" could have built the 6.3 upgrade out of coconuts


----------



## az_double_eagle

Long time lurker (about a year), first time poster. I was inspired after reading post #1214 in this thread to actually register.

I have an HR10-250, as well as an HDVR2 (with 6.2 by the way) and a Mitsubishi 65in 1080i model #65869 (almost 5 years old and still looks great - even with only component video). I've had my HDVR2 for about 3 years, and I've had my HR10-250 for almost 1 year (no hardware problems).

I think a lot of people reading this thread (people who either have D* and do not have any DVR, or have an HR10-250 as their only DVR) might not understand exactly why people are so fanatical about wanting the 6.3 upgrade. I decided to run a test (non scientific) today that is pretty typical to show the difference on a dry-record request from the guide (non season pass) from my HDVR2 and then on my HR10-250.

My HDVR2 has 16 season passes. HR10-250 has 11 season passes.

Okay, I'm a golf nut (don't flame me for being special), and so I decided to schedule the recording (off the guide) for the final round of "The International" golf tournament on CBS today. I added an extra hour of record time on the recording in case there was a playoff (which there was).

Time taken on the "Please wait" screen on the HR10-250 = 4 minutes, 33 seconds
Time taken on the "Please wait" screen on the HDVR2= 4 seconds.

That's why people want 6.3 on our HR10-250s. Plain and simple.

By the way, I believe Earl 100%!!


----------



## Cruzan

az_double_eagle said:


> Time taken on the "Please wait" screen on the HR10-250 = 4 minutes, 33 seconds
> Time taken on the "Please wait" screen on the HDVR2= 4 seconds.
> 
> That's why people want 6.3 on our HR10-250s. Plain and simple.
> 
> By the way, I believe Earl 100%!!


I agree - it will be nice, and I check for it every day. I'm just sayin', it's still just 4 minutes. I remember how long it took to program my VCR to do the same thing - it probably took more. In the Grand Scheme of Things(tm), there are bigger issues for me to worry about, yet here I am.

I also believe Earl - that's why the last verse is a presumptive happy ending. I even added the resolution pass-through - I'm assuming it's there.


----------



## Anubys

Cruzan said:


> I agree - it will be nice, and I check for it every day. I'm just sayin', it's still just 4 minutes.


it isn't, really...for example: Tivo won't -- for whatever reason -- recognize a WL for "NFL Preseason" to record all the preseason games...so I have to manually go through the guide and record each one...since there are 16 games per week, that's a LOT of time sitting by the TV looking at the "please wait" screen...

this upgrade cannot come soon enough for me...keep us posted, Earl, and thanks!


----------



## newsposter

there's another thread about clearing and deleting the NP WL, program data etc. Many have posted very positive results in speeding up tivo. 

Will the 6.3 upgrade mean that I wont have to go through the painful process of C/D? They say it's the tivo database that slows us down...will this update rebuild that database?


----------



## Lee L

newsposter said:


> Will the 6.3 upgrade mean that I wont have to go through the painful process of C/D? They say it's the tivo database that slows us down...will this update rebuild that database?


That is the thought. The recent updatres for the other machines changed the database automatically. You would have no need to to a C&D. I know the difference my SD DVR showed was quite impressive when it went to 6.2.


----------



## ACE101

Hi all,

I've lurked for a long time, very rarely have I posted. But it was time for an HD DVR and I figured the first thing for me to do was come here and get the lay of the land. 

After reading a number of posts here, I got D* to send me one of them HR10-250 TiVos for shipping costs. But the most important thing happened later in the same discussion. 

My retention rep said she had a secret that she was not allowed to speak of. I talked with this woman for over an hour and she finally offered me this:

A brand new version 6.3 Pony! That's right it's out! The version 6.3 pony comes with incredibly easy to use folders and is fast...really fast. And get this, it's slimmer than the Motorola RAZR! Also, the 6.3 Pony will have built in GPS technology, which will be a first for any Pony anywhere. 

Boy I can't wait for my v6.3 Pony.


----------



## newsposter

Lee L said:


> That is the thought. The recent updatres for the other machines changed the database automatically. You would have no need to to a C&D. I know the difference my SD DVR showed was quite impressive when it went to 6.2.


fantastic news. I know most people's only took a few hours but there were some people with 2 day waits...cant afford a unit out that long...especially in a few weeks.


----------



## bclasen

Since everyone else in the known universe has participated in this thread, why not me? So I have a question for anyone that may know about the mythical 6.3 & folders....

Can folders be setup to be hidden or password protected? Daddy may have some content he wants to store where kids don't get it. Something like football, yeah, that's the ticket....


----------



## etsolow

bclasen said:


> Can folders be setup to be hidden or password protected? Daddy may have some content he wants to store where kids don't get it. Something like football, yeah, that's the ticket....


No, not if they are similar to the folders we've already seen. They are simply groupings of shows with the same title, nothing more. So if you have 10 episodes of Seinfeld recorded, you'll have a folder called "Seinfeld (10)" that contains them.


----------



## dr_mal

bclasen said:


> Since everyone else in the known universe has participated in this thread, why not me? So I have a question for anyone that may know about the mythical 6.3 & folders....
> 
> Can folders be setup to be hidden or password protected? Daddy may have some content he wants to store where kids don't get it. Something like football, yeah, that's the ticket....


Parental controls are your friend.

I don't have anything like "football" on my TiVo, but I don't want my kids stumbling across CSI or anything, so I've got everything but TV-Y locked down, just in case.


----------



## rminsk

ACE101 said:


> Boy I can't wait for my v6.3 Pony.


It has already been determined earlier in this thread that 6.3 does not include a pretty ony but a orse. When it arrives that is a gift somewhere in it's mouth. Make sure you look in the mouth...


----------



## dswallow

dr_mal said:


> Parental controls are your friend.
> 
> I don't have anything like "football" on my TiVo, but I don't want my kids stumbling across CSI or anything, so I've got everything but TV-Y locked down, just in case.


And one can use TiVoWebPlus to alter the displayed title of a show in the now playing list.


----------



## JaserLet

Can I hack the version number so that my HR10-250 appears to be running 6.3, or even better, 8.5?


----------



## Markman07

Anubys said:


> it isn't, really...for example: Tivo won't -- for whatever reason -- recognize a WL for "NFL Preseason" to record all the preseason games...so I have to manually go through the guide and record each one...since there are 16 games per week, that's a LOT of time sitting by the TV looking at the "please wait" screen...


Sure you can! I have a season pass to catch all the Preseason NFL games. I will have to check exactly how I set it up and get back to you.


----------



## Aaron3001

It's a pain to go through all of these pages, but is there any date for the software to come out? i got my unit in feb. i take it everyone has 3.1.5f or something? the only problem i have with mine is the closed caption on the HD channels seem to go off the screen and get cut off.


----------



## etsolow

/me ducks! 

(There has been no official announcement of the software upgrade, let alone any date.)

E


----------



## Cruzan

Markman07 said:


> Sure you can! I have a season pass to catch all the Preseason NFL games. I will have to check exactly how I set it up and get back to you.


I have the problem where any game with "@" in the title won't record from a wishlist. It worked perfectly on my old series one, and now I have to go in every couple of weeks and manually record.

Not a big deal, but I hope it's fixed in the next software release. If it ever happens. Which it probably will. But it might not. But then again it might. But who knows - maybe it won't. On the other hand, maybe it will. (<-- brief thread recap)


----------



## Wolffpack

Cruzan said:


> I have the problem where any game with "@" in the title won't record from a wishlist. It worked perfectly on my old series one, and now I have to go in every couple of weeks and manually record.
> 
> Not a big deal, but I hope it's fixed in the next software release. If it ever happens. Which it probably will. But it might not. But then again it might. But who knows - maybe it won't. On the other hand, maybe it will. (<-- brief thread recap)


Two questions:

#1) Why do you need "@" in a Wishlist? Are you only looking for home games?

#2) What does this have to do with a possible 6.3 upgrade?


----------



## slydog75

Wolffpack said:


> Two questions:
> 
> #1) Why do you need "@" in a Wishlist? Are you only looking for home games?
> 
> #2) What does this have to do with a possible 6.3 upgrade?


#1) I think you misunderstood the post. Any game with an '@' in it won't record, he's not trying specifically to only record games that '@' in it.

#2) Good point


----------



## Cruzan

Wolffpack said:


> Two questions:
> 
> #1) Why do you need "@" in a Wishlist? Are you only looking for home games?
> 
> #2) What does this have to do with a possible 6.3 upgrade?


1) Yes - if the title has an @ in it, it won't record from a wishlist.

2) I'm hoping it's a bug that's fixed in 6.3


----------



## kbohip

Bah! August 15th and still nothing. :down:


----------



## BrettStah

Cruzan said:


> 1) Yes - if the title has an @ in it, it won't record from a wishlist.
> 
> 2) I'm hoping it's a bug that's fixed in 6.3


The NFL game last night listed the teams two ways... "Raiders at Vikings", and then "Raiders @ Vikings" (I'm going from memory, so the team names could be reversed), so maybe you could use "TEAM NAME AT" in a wishlist, along with "AT TEAM NAME" in another wishlist?

If not, I vaguelly recall something about replacing the "@" with an extra space inside of a wishlist. I'll use the "~" as a space to make it easier to see:

*"TEAM~NAME~~"*

and

*"~~TEAM~NAME"*

Of course, the quotes are added by using the Pause button on the remote.


----------



## Cruzan

BrettStah said:


> The NFL game last night listed the teams two ways... "Raiders at Vikings", and then "Raiders @ Vikings" (I'm going from memory, so the team names could be reversed), so maybe you could use "TEAM NAME AT" in a wishlist, along with "AT TEAM NAME" in another wishlist?
> 
> If not, I vaguelly recall something about replacing the "@" with an extra space inside of a wishlist. I'll use the "~" as a space to make it easier to see:
> 
> *"TEAM~NAME~~"*
> 
> and
> 
> *"~~TEAM~NAME"*
> 
> Of course, the quotes are added by using the Pause button on the remote.


The problem isn't that I use "@" in the wishlist - it's that any game with an @ in the title doesn't get recorded.

I want to record all Golden State Warrior games. I have a keyword wishlist that finds all of them (sports/basketball/"Warriors at") when I look at view upcoming showings. Only the games that don't have an @ sign in the title are recorded (say, if it's a TNT game.)

I assumed everyone had this problem. I never had it with my old series 1, but then games didn't have the @ sign in the title.


----------



## Martin Tupper

Cruzan said:


> The problem isn't that I use "@" in the wishlist - it's that any game with an @ in the title doesn't get recorded.
> 
> I want to record all Golden State Warrior games. I have a keyword wishlist that finds all of them (sports/basketball/"Warriors at") when I look at view upcoming showings. Only the games that don't have an @ sign in the title are recorded (say, if it's a TNT game.)
> 
> I assumed everyone had this problem. I never had it with my old series 1, but then games didn't have the @ sign in the title.


Are you doing a TITLE WL or a KEYWORD WL? Most titles use "Visitors @ Home", but the descriptions use "Visitors at Home". Using a KEYWORD WL should allow you to pick up all of the games.

If that doesn't work, "Golden State Warriors" & EVENT TYPE/LIVE should work just fine.


----------



## billbillw

I was on the phone with someone in the advanced HD/DVR support last night due to my HD Tivo stuttering (most likely a bad drive). They are sending me a free replacement without arguement. (I was a few days from my warranty expiring!)

After that was settled, I asked about the 6.3 update. The tech did not act like it was a mystery at all. In fact, she said it was coming any day! She went on about how they had just finished some internal run or "push down" and it was ready to go. I really do believe it will be happening sometime before the end of the month.


----------



## PJO1966

When I had a CSR on the phone I asked about the update for the HD TiVo. She put me on hold and came back a few minutes later about the new HD DVR. She had no idea what she was talking about. Not a big surprise there.


----------



## alltimesaresoon

my csr told me that the hr10-250 would have no problem at all picking up the new mpeg4 network hd channels and recording them. 100% compatible. not a problem. And i don't need to wait for the new dvr at all. they promptly scheduled me for a 5 lnb installation, then never called back to set it up. I called 2 weeks later, set it up, and the guy came 4 hours late, and was prepared to replace my 3lnb oval dish with the normal round 2 lnb dish. How nice. At least he called and asked me whether thats what i really wanted before he did it. The csr's are really quite well trained and excellent at customer service, and quite knowledgeable about all they do, eh?


----------



## ebonovic

alltimesaresoon said:


> my csr told me that the hr10-250 would have no problem at all picking up the new mpeg4 network hd channels and recording them. 100% compatible. not a problem. And i don't need to wait for the new dvr at all. they promptly scheduled me for a 5 lnb installation, then never called back to set it up. I called 2 weeks later, set it up, and the guy came 4 hours late, and was prepared to replace my 3lnb oval dish with the normal round 2 lnb dish. How nice. At least he called and asked me whether thats what i really wanted before he did it. The csr's are really quite well trained and excellent at customer service, and quite knowledgeable about all they do, eh?


I think you are being sarcastic but...

If it was a "2 LNB" as in, you are seeing 2 "hockey pucks"... they the installer updated you to the latest AT9 dish, as the "normal round" dish only has one "hockey puck"

The "5LNB" dish... only has two "hockey pucks"

Howerver, (and I think this is where you are being sarcastic)... the HR10-250 is not MPEG-4 compatible.


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> I think you are being sarcastic but...
> 
> If it was a "2 LNB" as in, you are seeing 2 "hockey pucks"... they the installer updated you to the latest AT9 dish, as the "normal round" dish only has one "hockey puck"
> 
> The "5LNB" dish... only has two "hockey pucks"
> 
> Howerver, (and I think this is where you are being sarcastic)... the HR10-250 is not MPEG-4 compatible.


Hmmmm, Earl seems to be quite knowledgeable about pucky!


----------



## Cruzan

Martin Tupper said:


> Are you doing a TITLE WL or a KEYWORD WL? Most titles use "Visitors @ Home", but the descriptions use "Visitors at Home". Using a KEYWORD WL should allow you to pick up all of the games.
> 
> If that doesn't work, "Golden State Warriors" & EVENT TYPE/LIVE should work just fine.


The problem isn't finding the games, it's recording them. My wishlist shows every game in "view upcoming showings" and any game without an "@" in the title gets recorded. Every game with an "@" in the title doesn't get recorded - I end up selecting it and recording it manually. It's very strange. If I go to the to do list recording history, the games don't show up there as not recorded.


----------



## ebonovic

willardcpa said:


> Hmmmm, Earl seems to be quite knowledgeable about pucky!


Over the years... it has been the best way to describe the "LNB's" on the dishes and try to figure out exactly what people have installed.


----------



## Uther

Cruzan said:


> The problem isn't finding the games, it's recording them. My wishlist shows every game in "view upcoming showings" and any game without an "@" in the title gets recorded. Every game with an "@" in the title doesn't get recorded - I end up selecting it and recording it manually. It's very strange. If I go to the to do list recording history, the games don't show up there as not recorded.


Why use "WARRIORS AT" in your wishlist? Just use "WARRIORS" and you'll get the "@" as well as "AT"...


----------



## mattdb

Uther said:


> Why use "WARRIORS AT" in your wishlist? Just use "WARRIORS" and you'll get the "@" as well as "AT"...


I was wandering the same thing.


----------



## etsolow

Sweet mother. He's said repeatedly that it's not the "finding" of the @ sign that's the problem, it's the "recording". So he searches for "Warriors", it finds "Warriors @" and "Warriors at" but only records "Warriors at".

Or maybe I'm just misunderstanding too.


----------



## Anubys

Anubys said:


> it isn't, really...for example: Tivo won't -- for whatever reason -- recognize a WL for "NFL Preseason" to record all the preseason games...so I have to manually go through the guide and record each one...since there are 16 games per week, that's a LOT of time sitting by the TV looking at the "please wait" screen...
> 
> this upgrade cannot come soon enough for me...keep us posted, Earl, and thanks!


I'm the one that started this...I'm sorry I said anything...I was simply using it as an example of why I want 6.3

I certainly did not mean for this to become a discussion about wish lists


----------



## rminsk

Uther said:


> Why use "WARRIORS AT" in your wishlist? Just use "WARRIORS" and you'll get the "@" as well as "AT"...


I will try to explain... The TiVo software has a bug where it will not record a program with an '@' symbol in it from a wishlist or season pass. Lets say I have a wish list for "FOO*". The TiVo will record "FOOBAR", "FOOLISHUS", "FOOTOPIA"... just fine but it will not record "FOO @ BAR". If the name of the program has a '@' in it the wishlist will not record it.


----------



## mattdb

rminsk said:


> I will try to explain... The TiVo software has a bug where it will not record a program with an '@' symbol in it from a wishlist or season pass. Lets say I have a wish list for "FOO*". The TiVo will record "FOOBAR", "FOOLISHUS", "FOOTOPIA"... just fine but it will not record "FOO @ BAR". If the name of the program has a '@' in it the wishlist will not record it.


Ahhhhh, I didn't know that.


----------



## phox_mulder

Why doesn't TiVo get together with the guide supplier folk (Tribune Media) and not use the @ sign?

Wouldn't be that hard for them to replace it with the actual word.


phox


----------



## ad301

Cruzan said:


> The problem isn't that I use "@" in the wishlist - it's that any game with an @ in the title doesn't get recorded.
> 
> I want to record all Golden State Warrior games. I have a keyword wishlist that finds all of them (sports/basketball/"Warriors at") when I look at view upcoming showings. Only the games that don't have an @ sign in the title are recorded (say, if it's a TNT game.)
> 
> I assumed everyone had this problem. I never had it with my old series 1, but then games didn't have the @ sign in the title.


The @ symbol is not your problem, there's something else going on here. I have many WLs which I use to record sports teams' games, and they all reliably record events which are formatted as you note, with @ in the title, and "at" in the description. It'll be kind of hard to troubleshoot Warriors games right now, but if you want to experiment with a team local to you which is currently in season, I'm sure we can figure out how to make it work correctly for you.


----------



## ad301

rminsk said:


> I will try to explain... The TiVo software has a bug where it will not record a program with an '@' symbol in it from a wishlist or season pass. Lets say I have a wish list for "FOO*". The TiVo will record "FOOBAR", "FOOLISHUS", "FOOTOPIA"... just fine but it will not record "FOO @ BAR". If the name of the program has a '@' in it the wishlist will not record it.


Sorry, that's just not true. As I just noted in the previous message, I have many WLs which record programs containing the @ symbol in the title.


----------



## DrBunsen

I don't know if this is what you're experiencing, but I noticed that when I did a WL for "DALLAS COWBOYS" it would skip some recordings when I told it to only record new recordings (as opposed to new & repeats). Once I told it to do new and repeats it started catching the games again. I never tried to figure out why it worked that way, but I just accepted it and went on (and manually deleted repeated stuff).


----------



## Markman07

I use both AT and TEAM NAME in my keyword wishlists. It doesn't matter where "AT" is. It can be before or after. Then I use the Show types equal to LIVE. Then I finally make sure it it is set to record first runs and re-runs. If you only use first runs it fails for whatever reason. And you won't get reruns anyways because your show type is set to live.

For instance I noticed all Preason games use "PRESESON FOOTBALL". 
WishList Keywords = Preseason Football
Show Type = Live
Record = First runs and Reruns.

For my Football Teams -

1. Wishlest Keywords = "TEAM NAME" AT ( 

Yes I use QUOTES around my team name. Again this doesn't mean only record the games where my team is AWAY. It records any game with my team name and the word "AT" mostly seen as @ when we view it.

2. Show Types = LIVE
3. Record = First Run and Reruns.

* NOTE if you want to record all those tape delay preseason games don't use the SHOW TYPE LIVE. Even if you have it set to Reruns it won't record any game more than once because of the 28 day rule.

99 time this has worked for me on HD TIVO or Directv Series 1 or Directv Series 2.

This has nothing to do with the 6.3 upgrade but still was just as fun to type!


----------



## Steeldog

Hey guys. I have only had this same receiver for the last few weeks. Question, is putting recorded items in folder part of the software upgrade we are waiting for?


----------



## ebonovic

Yes


----------



## chris_h

I have several ARWL for nfl teams. The trick I use is to put the word "AT" in quotes, using the pause key as previously mentioned. It caught my raiders game, and showed up in the todo list, but I manually removed it since I had a manual recording to get MNF, and it would have recorded the same show on both tuners. I needed the other tuner for something else, as I recall. So I can't confirm for sure that this will work with the current software, but I know it worked fine last NFL seasone. Good luck.


----------



## Cruzan

Markman07 said:


> I use both AT and TEAM NAME in my keyword wishlists. It doesn't matter where "AT" is. It can be before or after. Then I use the Show types equal to LIVE. Then I finally make sure it it is set to record first runs and re-runs. If you only use first runs it fails for whatever reason. And you won't get reruns anyways because your show type is set to live.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 99 time this has worked for me on HD TIVO or Directv Series 1 or Directv Series 2.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the 6.3 upgrade but still was just as fun to type!


Again, thanks, but this doesn't solve my problem. My wishlist finds exactly the right games, and then refuses to record them. I don't know why it apparently happens only to me, but I guess it does.


----------



## fasTLane

Maybe using 6.3 as wishlist keyword will get us an upgrade. Try anything now.


----------



## andbye

ebonovic said:


> Over the years... it has been the best way to describe the "LNB's" on the dishes and try to figure out exactly what people have installed.


 Earl, Can you provide any infor from your sources on a time frame for the availability of the Slimline version of the 5 Lnb dish?


----------



## no-blue-screen

look at all the action on this thread....well....I will share with you my theory on 6.3

Money talks and B$ walks....D* needs to put up or shut up....I am personally tired of all the hype, promises, etc. etc. Come October, if something doesn't change...D* has lost a long time customer (since 1998).

Call me crazy...but I think D* has a couple of moles on this board to start threads like this to keep them from loosing customers toward the end of the quarter...oh well.

Looks like they succeeded again in fooling all of us into thinking "somebody up there loves us"


----------



## ebonovic

andbye said:


> Earl, Can you provide any infor from your sources on a time frame for the availability of the Slimline version of the 5 Lnb dish?


I will ask about the slimline during our next conversation...


----------



## rminsk

no-blue-screen said:


> Money talks and B$ walks....D* needs to put up or shut up....I am personally tired of all the hype, promises, etc. etc. Come October, if something doesn't change...D* has lost a long time customer (since 1998).


Did DirecTV ever promise a software upgrade? Did DirecTV ever hype a software upgrade? 6.3 has never been offically announced, promised, or hyped by DirecTV.


----------



## phox_mulder

rminsk said:


> Did DirecTV ever promise a software upgrade? Did DirecTV ever hype a software upgrade? 6.3 has never been offically announced, promised, or hyped by DirecTV.


Ummm, yes.
On the DirecTV website no less.

phox


----------



## no-blue-screen

phox_mulder said:


> Ummm, yes.
> On the DirecTV website no less.
> 
> phox


Ditto! Even worse, they charged some of us $600+ for this unit, give us HD content choices that are a joke, and stick us at the end of the line when my 70 year old mother with her 70 hour $99 DVR has been enjoying speed and and folders for close to two years now...nuff said.

rminsk, BTW...that is what started this thread...before the link changed to that general statement that said don't worry we'll do the rest..etc.


----------



## mrepinc

I talked with directv today and the guy I talked to said that the upgrade was not available yet but that they were keeping a list of the requests to see if there was enough demand for the upgrade. This same guy also said that the HR10-250 would get all of the new high def channels with the addition of a 5 lmb dish so take this with a grain of salt. He said he would send my request for upgrade to the person that was collecting the requests. If this is true maybe everyone should be calling Directv requesting an upgrade.


----------



## rminsk

phox_mulder said:


> Ummm, yes.
> On the DirecTV website no less.
> 
> phox


There was never a direct link to the 6.3 update. They never announced. Someone, by following the pattern of previous software releases, found a link. That does not consistute to DirecTV announcing the software.


----------



## rminsk

no-blue-screen said:


> Ditto! Even worse, they charged some of us $600+ for this unit


Some of us paid $1000 for this unit.


> rminsk, BTW...that is what started this thread...before the link changed to that general statement that said don't worry we'll do the rest..etc.


DirecTV never had a link to the page that was found by someone following the pattern of other software releases. DirecTV never officially announced 6.3 contrary to the threads title.


----------



## no-blue-screen

rminsk said:


> There was never a direct link to the 6.3 update. They never announced. Someone, by following the pattern of previous software releases, found a link. That does not consistute to DirecTV announcing the software.


Then their web guys must be totally stupid...the page wasn't created by a ghost. If it wasn't official....then why was it on their official website and not a test site inaccessible to the rest of the world? LOL.

D* is getting close to what the local cable company is here. It all depends on which high school drop-out you talk to on the other end of the line when you call customer service. Heck, the last one I talked to didn't even know what a DVR was...she was trying to give me an HDTV receiver to replace the DVR I paid $600 for....and told me it would record and be mpeg4 compatible....what a waste of time.

Every now and again though..I did get someone who knew what the heck they were talking about....but that is maybe once out of 20 calls...ROFL.


----------



## rminsk

no-blue-screen said:


> Then their web guys must be totally stupid...the page wasn't created by a ghost. If it wasn't official....then why was it on their official website and not a test site inaccessible to the rest of the world? LOL.


You will find plenty of web pages like that one on plenty of web servers. Maybe it was up to allow someone to proof read the copy at another location. I can not tell you why it was up. Until the is a direct link to a web page or an email nothing is offical.


----------



## no-blue-screen

rminsk said:


> You will find plenty of web pages like that one on plenty of web servers. Maybe it was up to allow someone to proof read the copy at another location. I can not tell you why it was up. Until the is a direct link to a web page or an email nothing is offical.


Well the beginning of this post was a direct link to a site that everyone in the world with internet access could see....if that isn't official...I don't know what is. Maybe they weren't planning to make it public...but it change again after they removed it the first time....so your theory goes out the window...if they didn't want the world to see it...they wouldn't have put it there.

Maybe some fly-by-night company would allow proof-reading that way...but not a company like directv...surely they would at least require some type of authentication to view secret marketing information right?


----------



## phox_mulder

rminsk said:


> DirecTV never had a link to the page that was found by someone following the pattern of other software releases. DirecTV never officially announced 6.3 contrary to the threads title.


Well, it did say 6.3,
and it did say HD-DVR,
and it was on the DirecTV website,
so that constitutes "someone" at DirecTV saying it was coming.

Glass is still half full.

phox


----------



## rminsk

no-blue-screen said:


> Well the beginning of this post was a direct link to a site that everyone in the world with internet access could see....


but again it was not linked off DirecTVs main page or any page you can access from the main page. It was done by following a pattern of previous software releases. Someone typed the URL every day until they saw a page and then reported it as announced. Since there a never been a direct link or an indirect link from the main page or an email then I classify it as not being announced.


> Maybe they weren't planning to make it public...but it change again after they removed it the first time....so your theory goes out the window...


So how does that disprove the page was up for proof reading? I have no knowledge of how DirecTV works or how it maintains its web site. I did not say that proof reading was the reason but only a possible reason.


> Maybe some fly-by-night company would allow proof-reading that way...but not a company like directv...surely they would at least require some type of authentication to view secret marketing information right?


Mistakes happen... AOL even published search data information for everyone to see when they just meant to send it to some researchers.


----------



## mx6bfast

As the webmaster for my org I have a test environment for a reason. I don't put web pages out to production unless they are ready to go and have been signed off. That page was put out there because someone said to publish it.


----------



## gruxx

phox_mulder said:


> Well, it did say 6.3,
> and it did say HD-DVR,
> and it was on the DirecTV website,
> so that constitutes "someone" at DirecTV saying it was coming.
> 
> Glass is still half full.


Remember in 2001 when CNN left open pre-made obits open on their main site?

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/cnnobit1.html

It did say dead,
and it was on the CNN website,
so that means someone at CNN said they were dead.

People sometimes make mistakes. Especially MIS/IT people. It happens.

Glass is now half empty.

(but I still believe 6.3 is really coming, I trust earl)


----------



## codespy

rminsk said:


> but again it was not linked off DirecTVs main page or any page you can access from the main page.


With your statement here, maybe you can help me find the 3.5 and 6.2 upgrade off their main page. I cannot find it, even with a search. Maybe they doesn't exist...like the 6.3 link? Correct me if I am wrong.

When is all said and done, if the update never comes, I think they would completely yank the 6.3 page. After all, it wastes bandwidth, right? Where have we heard this before?

When the update eventually comes, I think you will see the page back up and running before it's released. IMO, we really don't need to post much anymore until the revised page revisits us, in its entirety. I will continue to visit the 6.3 page, and when I find something of substance again, I will assume we are close.

By the way, a web page with a specific description of a product, to me is an announcement, and I NEVER indicated it was 'Officially Announced'. Reread my post.

Good day.


----------



## rminsk

codespy said:


> With your statement here, maybe you can help me find the 3.5 and 6.2 upgrade off their main page. I cannot find it, even with a search. Maybe they doesn't exist...like the 6.3 link? Correct me if I am wrong.


In that case they sent out a mailer announcing the 6.2 software upgrade. I think the link in the mailer was http://directv.com/see/landing/dvr_upgrade.html. I feel the 6.3 software is coming it has just never been offically announced by DirecTV.


----------



## codespy

rminsk said:


> In that case they sent out a mailer announcing the 6.2 software upgrade. I think the link in the mailer was http://directv.com/see/landing/dvr_upgrade.html


Yes I got the mailer for that. Did people get a mailer for the recent 3.5 too?

Also, the link here is not something you can get to off their home page thru the menus as you previously indicated.

Enough already......

Where's the Horse again? Anyone?


----------



## no-blue-screen

rminsk said:


> In that case they sent out a mailer announcing the 6.2 software upgrade. I think the link in the mailer was http://directv.com/see/landing/dvr_upgrade.html. I feel the 6.3 software is coming it has just never been offically announced by DirecTV.


Your wrong...okay everyone knows it....now you know it...so...heere we go doggies;........


----------



## no-blue-screen

gruxx said:


> Remember in 2001 when CNN left open pre-made obits open on their main site?
> 
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/cnnobit1.html
> 
> It did say dead,
> and it was on the CNN website,
> so that means someone at CNN said they were dead.
> 
> People sometimes make mistakes. Especially MIS/IT people. It happens.
> 
> Glass is now half empty.
> 
> (but I still believe 6.3 is really coming, I trust earl)


News vs. an actual company publishing information about their business entitity on their own site.


----------



## rminsk

no-blue-screen said:


> Your wrong...okay everyone knows it....now you know it...so...heere we go doggies;........


You are wrong...okay everyone knows it...now you know it.. So how am I wrong about DirecTV sending out a mailer?


----------



## rminsk

no-blue-screen said:


> I didn't say a mailer you dork! How did we get from talking about their website to a mailer....sounds like you are conceeding defeat. Anyway...have another!


The mailer had a URL. How is a mailer not an announcement? Like I said there has been no real announcement of 6.3.


----------



## tase2

Yes please lay low on personal attacks.

We are all under a lot of pressure here


----------



## unixadm

tase2 said:


> Yes please lay low on personal attacks.


What tase2 said....

I had to delete a bunch of flames....any more and I will just close the thread.


----------



## MichaelK

mx6bfast said:


> As the webmaster for my org I have a test environment for a reason. I don't put web pages out to production unless they are ready to go and have been signed off. That page was put out there because someone said to publish it.


just because you are competent you assume everyone else is?

watch engadget and the like for a few months- all the time they stumble upon webpages being up for new electronic goodies that shouldn't be live.

They routinely find new cell phone's on carrier's websites before they are released. Sometimes the page stays up once the find it, other times it gets quickly taken down alla the 6.3 page at directv.com.

I cant even recall an example where the page went up and then the device never arrived, so it's likely people just post these things too soon, but it seems clear they are not always "signed off" on when the pages get posted.


----------



## MichaelK

gruxx said:


> Remember in 2001 when CNN left open pre-made obits open on their main site?
> 
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/cnnobit1.html
> 
> It did say dead,
> and it was on the CNN website,
> so that means someone at CNN said they were dead.
> 
> People sometimes make mistakes. Especially MIS/IT people. It happens.
> ...


perfect example.

I also believe the wire services have mistakenly sent out death notices in the past...


----------



## BrettStah

But, every single person that had an obit posted accidentally on CNN has already, or will eventually, die. So if we follow that same logic, this means that 6.3 will eventually be released.


----------



## mrepinc

I got this upgrade in Austin, but only to my standard def tivo's. I thought everyone was speculating about the same upgrade for the HD Tivo (HR10-250)


----------



## Anubys

mrepinc said:


> I got this upgrade in Austin, but only to my standard def tivo's. I thought everyone was speculating about the same upgrade for the HD Tivo (HR10-250)


you are correct.


----------



## johnlips

Also ask about the 6.3 update. I'd like to have it before a new dish!


----------



## hancox

BrettStah said:


> But, every single person that had an obit posted accidentally on CNN has already, or will eventually, die. So if we follow that same logic, this means that 6.3 will eventually be released.


LOL!! Love your logic


----------



## tall1

BrettStah said:


> But, every single person that had an obit posted accidentally on CNN has already, or will eventually, die. So if we follow that same logic, this means that 6.3 will eventually be released.


I believe it was Ben Franklin who wrote, "In this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death, taxes and the 6.3 Upgrade."


----------



## mackdaddy7

Since this thread has already outed a few lurkers, I thought I would also step up. I was just on the phone with Directv Tier 2 tech support trying to get my HR10-250s to work with Viatalk VOIP. At the end of the call, I asked about the 6.3 upgrade. The CSR put me on hold to talk to their regional tech trainer that was there. He said that the latest he heard was a September 9, 2006 release of 6.3.


----------



## phox_mulder

mackdaddy7 said:


> The CSR put me on hold to talk to their regional tech trainer that was there. He said that the latest he heard was a September 9, 2006 release of 6.3.


That's a new one.
An actual date instead of a "2nd half of 2006", "3rd quarter of 2006" and "Maybe by September 2006".

phox


----------



## slydog75

mackdaddy7 said:


> The CSR put me on hold to talk to their regional tech trainer that was there. He said that the latest he heard was a September 9, 2006 release of 6.3.


Wow, an actual date?! THis is BIG NEWS! Of course, we are talking about DirecTV techs.


----------



## mamacmil

hmm...9/9...that would put it a day before the NFL's opening Sunday.


----------



## grahamwright1

mackdaddy7 said:


> Since this thread has already outed a few lurkers, I thought I would also step up. I was just on the phone with Directv Tier 2 tech support trying to get my HR10-250s to work with Viatalk VOIP. At the end of the call, I asked about the 6.3 upgrade. The CSR put me on hold to talk to their regional tech trainer that was there. He said that the latest he heard was a September 9, 2006 release of 6.3.


 Did you ever get it working with ViaTalk?


----------



## eatswodo

mackdaddy7 said:


> At the end of the call, I asked about the 6.3 upgrade. The CSR put me on hold to talk to their regional tech trainer that was there. He said that the latest he heard was a September 9, 2006 release of 6.3.


Perfect! My HR10-250 gets installed on September 2nd.

I'm really hoping, but until then, IBWISI


----------



## slydog75

Paging Earl, Earl to the white courtesy phone please!

Can you confirm the September 9th date?


----------



## tbb1226

phox_mulder said:


> That's a new one.
> An actual date instead of a "2nd half of 2006", "3rd quarter of 2006" and "Maybe by September 2006".


Putting aside the fact that DirecTV phone jockeys famous for making up stuff when they don't know the truth, an "actual date" for a software release which we all know will take weeks - even months - to roll out, is not even worth discussing.

We'll get it when we get it. Unless we don't. Either way, I love my HD TiVo.


----------



## slydog75

tbb1226 said:


> Putting aside the fact that DirecTV phone jockeys famous for making up stuff when they don't know the truth, an "actual date" for a software release which we all know will take weeks - even months - to roll out, is not even worth discussing.
> 
> We'll get it when we get it. Unless we don't. Either way, I love my HD TiVo.


It has to be released at a certain date/time, but that doesn't imply that everyone and their mother will have it installed and running at that very moment.. Damn pessimists trying to bring everyone down!


----------



## stevmead

DEE DEE DEE,,, Get a life


----------



## kbohip

slydog75 said:


> Paging Earl, Earl to the white courtesy phone please!
> 
> Can you confirm the September 9th date?


Sorry, Earl can't come to the phone right now. He's trying to figure out why his new Directv HD-DVR isn't recording any of his programs.


----------



## chris_h

tall1 said:


> I believe it was Ben Franklin who wrote, "In this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death, taxes and the 6.3 Upgrade."


And for the other side of the coin, I believe it was Thomas Edison that said (paraphrasing) "Vision without implementation is hillucination."

Happily hillucinating so far...

With fingers crossed. I am even adding storage with the hope that I will have folders soon to keep my now playing list managable with all thos programs I will now have room for.


----------



## kbohip

Heh! That's what I just got done doing too Chris. I'm pretty much screwed now if this 6.3 doesn't come out. 400gb's and no folders would be NO fun at all!


----------



## One Way

Wow, the suspense!

1. Will the 9/9/2006 release date be confirmed as true?
2. What will Earl's response be?
3. Which will reach the general public first... the new DTV HD DVR, or v6.3?
4. Who will be the next Internet troll to antagonize this thread?
5. Will this thread get shut down before v6.3 releases?

What a soap opera! I must stay tuned...

Keep it up Earl! You are a big reason I read these posts.

<insert obligatory quote here>
The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for enough good men to do nothing.
~loosely attributed to Edmund Burke


----------



## rminsk

One Way said:


> 3. Which will reach the general public first... the new DTV HD DVR, or v6.3?


The new HR20-700 has hit the public or at least the LA area.


----------



## tase2

unixadm said:


> What tase2 said....
> 
> I had to delete a bunch of flames....any more and I will just close the thread.


I cannot believe that. What is wrong with some people. 

6.3 may or may not ever happen. I believe it definitely will. Some folks obviously don't, but why post something that needs to get deleted by a mod? Sheesh!

I think Earl has been a little busy. He seems to be one of the main men for the HR20-700. I asked him about 6.3 in the other forum. He said he will ask again and get back to me.


----------



## Kevin L

kbohip said:


> Heh! That's what I just got done doing too Chris. I'm pretty much screwed now if this 6.3 doesn't come out. 400gb's and no folders would be NO fun at all!


It's manageable. Just sort by alphabet. My three HR10s have either two 400GBs or one 250GB with one 400GB in them and they work fine. It will be a lot easier with folders, though.


----------



## JimSpence

One Way said:


> Wow, the suspense!
> 
> 1. Will the 9/9/2006 release date be confirmed as true?
> 2. What will Earl's response be?
> 3. Which will reach the general public first... the new DTV HD DVR, or v6.3?
> 4. Who will be the next Internet troll to antagonize this thread?
> 5. Will this thread get shut down before v6.3 releases?
> 
> What a soap opera! I must stay tuned...
> 
> Keep it up Earl! You are a big reason I read these posts.
> 
> <insert obligatory quote here>
> The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for enough good men to do nothing.
> ~loosely attributed to Edmund Burke


6. Will 6.3 have any bugs?


----------



## mercurial

JimSpence said:


> 6. Will 6.3 have any bugs?


No. It is being completely re-written by Chuck Norris (hence the delay). It will not only have no bugs but it will also correct the bugs in any device you leave near your TiVo overnight.


----------



## Lee L

No way will it be released on a Saturday. The call center would get extra people calling in if even just to ask questions. Also, I would be very surprised if it would be any day but Tuesday for that reason. Monday, people who waited all weekend call anyway so volume is high. Tuesday is early enough in the week that the volume has a hope of dying down by the weekend.


----------



## dr_mal

mercurial said:


> No. It is being completely re-written by Chuck Norris (hence the delay). It will not only have no bugs but it will also correct the bugs in any device you leave near your TiVo overnight.


LOL :up:


----------



## harley3k

rminsk said:


> You will find plenty of web pages like that one on plenty of web servers. Maybe it was up to allow someone to proof read the copy at another location. I can not tell you why it was up. Until the is a direct link to a web page or an email nothing is offical.


rminsk is the mole? 

You point further proves our point... They've never made an official announcement about an upgrade for us. It just further proves that their service to HR10-250 adopters is seriously lacking. They know we want an update, but won't tell us when/if/how/why-not!!!

With the HR20 out, I don't see why they'll even give it to us at this point.


----------



## harley3k

codespy said:


> When is all said and done, if the update never comes, I think they would completely yank the 6.3 page. After all, it wastes bandwidth, right? Where have we heard this before?


The TITLE of the page still says 6.3 UPGRADE.
They obviously took it down when we started talking about it here.
So if it's "unofficial" and not a TEASE, then this should be changed now.... H E L L O?!?!

-h


----------



## johnfox

Received the download to 2 HR10-250s last night. It reversed the remote addresses of the 2 receivers, throwing them out of sync with the universal remote that controls them.

*Correction...the download was not v6.3 (still running 3.1.5f)*


----------



## etsolow

Emoticon please?


----------



## minorthr

johnfox said:


> Received the download to 2 HR10-250s last night. It reversed the remote addresses of the 2 receivers, throwing them out of sync with the universal remote that controls them.


Well post some pics so we can see it. Either wise I'm calling Bravo Sierra


----------



## drew2k

And if you didn't understand that, he meant "Horse Hockey". 

If this was poker, we'd all think you were bluffing, so ... I call. Show us your hand.


----------



## tbeckner

I posted a reply to this thread on August 9th, and in that post I said that it was likely that DirecTV would not release the 6.x version for the HR10 until after they have released the HR20 nationwide in September, although they might release the download to the boxes before September.

Folks, Patience is a Virtue!

In addition, I posted earlier that Earl knew what he was talking about.


----------



## newsposter

i think we all know what post counts of 1 mean. 

at least when it comes to important issues like these.

If anyone had it, it's earl and he's been field testing it for 2 weeks already. 

If anyone else really does have it, they'd be all over here , sat guys avs etc with screenshots saying they were first.


----------



## johnfox

And what kind of evidence would you like?! I'm just trying to help out here...

fyi I had an account and it disapeared, not that post counts mean %@$ to me...


----------



## shaown

Does it include Native Output? I..e can swithc from 1080i to 720p, etc?
Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## litzdog911

johnfox said:


> And what kind of evidence would you like?! I'm just trying to help out here...


John, yours would be the first download of 6.3 software, so you can understand why we're skeptical. A photo showing the "Messages & Setup" -> "System Information" screen would prove that you had v6.3 on your HR10-250's.


----------



## johnfox

Oh I see, SORRY, I'm in the wrong thread. I don't know what was downloaded, but messages confirrm an update was done. And the remote addresses were reversed.


----------



## mattdb

harley3k said:


> With the HR20 out, I don't see why they'll even give it to us at this point.


I will jump ship when the S3 hits my market if they don't. And I have written to tell them so.


----------



## litzdog911

johnfox said:


> Oh I see, SORRY, I'm in the wrong thread. I don't know what was downloaded, but messages confirrm an update was done. And the remote addresses were reversed.


So exactly what was downloaded to your two HR10-250's? What software version are they at now? 3.1.5f is currently the latest until 6.3 comes out.


----------



## mattdb

tbeckner said:


> Folks, Patience is a Virtue!


Only to a point. Mine is running very thin. I bought one of these units the day it was released. I have enjoyed it ever since. However, having said that, the software on the box is dated. The other dtivo's are way a ahead and there is not much functionally different between the two in how it records.

Matt


----------



## kbohip

mercurial said:


> No. It is being completely re-written by Chuck Norris (hence the delay). It will not only have no bugs but it will also correct the bugs in any device you leave near your TiVo overnight.


This is true, but remember, even Chuck is powerless against the overwhelming brute force strength of SNAKES ON A PLANE!!!! 







Keep any and all Tivo's away from any snakes and you'll be fine.


----------



## andbye

tall1 said:


> I believe it was Ben Franklin who wrote, "In this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death, taxes and the 6.3 Upgrade."


 Franklin mint that.


----------



## chris_h

johnfox said:


> Oh I see, SORRY, I'm in the wrong thread. I don't know what was downloaded, but messages confirrm an update was done. And the remote addresses were reversed.


If you are truly sorry, you may want to edit your initial post to mention the confusion, and that you now do not claim to have 6.x running on any HR10-250.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## slydog75

Earl has been strangely silent.. .what could this mean?!!


----------



## rminsk

slydog75 said:


> Earl has been strangely silent.. .what could this mean?!!


It means he is busy supporting his HR20-700 thead on another board. People have lots of questions about it and he is one of the few people that currently has one.


----------



## drew2k

rminsk said:


> It means he is busy supporting his HR20-700 thead on another board.


VERY busy. The guy doesn't take a break!


----------



## tase2

drew2k said:


> VERY busy. The guy doesn't take a break!


I was thinking that in the 
What Am I Missing Here? HR20 Vs. Comcast thread
He is everywhere, but what I was thinking is how is he still married


----------



## MichaelK

kbohip said:


> Heh! That's what I just got done doing too Chris. I'm pretty much screwed now if this 6.3 doesn't come out. 400gb's and no folders would be NO fun at all!


I have one of the first waitlist HR10's. I stuck a 400gb drive in it shortly thereafter.

You'll live without folders. (just make sure you limit your kids power rangers wishlist to ONLY 5- you could get 60 of those damn things a day!)


----------



## TyroneShoes

rminsk said:


> It means he is busy supporting his HR20-700 thead on another board. People have lots of questions about it and he is one of the few people that currently has one.


And since he is putting his HR10 up on eBay, it probably also means that either:

1. He's had 6.3 for a while and is now finally bored with beta-testing it (at least compared to his shiny new toy).

2. He's never had it nor does he expect to have it soon.

If beta-testing were ramping up right now, he likely would do neither of those things, which if you buy that premise, means that 6.3 is either very imminent, or very far in the future. IOW, if we don't see it in the next few weeks, we probably won't see it for months. I'm betting on the former being the more likely scenario.


----------



## JRAllas

mackdaddy7 said:


> the latest he heard was a September 9, 2006 release of 6.3.


Kick ass... I'm moving into my new house on September 9th and I plan to have the installer out that day. Hopefully, the 6.3 download won't be far behind...


----------



## Wolffpack

TyroneShoes said:


> And since he is putting his HR10 up on eBay, it probably also means that either:
> 
> 1. He's had 6.3 for a while and is now finally bored with beta-testing it (at least compared to his shiny new toy).
> 
> 2. He's never had it nor does he expect to have it soon.
> 
> If beta-testing were ramping up right now, he likely would do neither of those things, which if you buy that premise, means that 6.3 is either very imminent, or very far in the future. IOW, if we don't see it in the next few weeks, we probably won't see it for months. I'm betting on the former being the more likely scenario.


I vote for:
3. He likes his HR20 so much he doesn't feed the need for the HR10 or 6.3.


----------



## mackdaddy7

grahamwright1 said:


> Did you ever get it working with ViaTalk?


I got one of my HR10-250s making a successful call about 50% of the time. I used the same exact settings for my other HR10-250 and it failed time and time again. No luck. :down:


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

TiVo has won an injunction against E* blocking certain DVR sales as well as a cash award. Looks like their stock is on fire in the pre-market.

http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/newsanalysis/techgames/10304485.html?cm_ven=YAHOO&cm_cat=FREE&cm_ite=NA


----------



## RunnerFL

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> TiVo has won an injunction against E* blocking certain DVR sales as well as a cash award. Looks like their stock is on fire in the pre-market.
> 
> http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/newsanalysis/techgames/10304485.html?cm_ven=YAHOO&cm_cat=FREE&cm_ite=NA


Every day this thread gets farther and farther off topic....

Now we're talking Dish in a thread about the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10-250? Come on!


----------



## MichaelK

when there are no real facts things just wonder about aimlessly.

Personally I like the added entertainment- I feel the need to read the whole stupid thing everytime i log in to see if there are any facts. At least the off topic rambling breaks up the bickering that goes on here....

life is good


----------



## fasTLane

"Every day this thread gets farther and farther off topic...."

OT maybe, but will this have any future impact on Directs non-Tivo DVR service?


----------



## mx6bfast

fasTLane said:


> "Every day this thread gets farther and farther off topic...."
> 
> OT maybe, but will this have any future impact on Directs non-Tivo DVR service?


I don't think so. I think D* and Tivo came to an agreement about Tivo not suing D*.


----------



## StEvEY5036

RunnerFL said:


> Every day this thread gets farther and farther off topic....
> 
> Now we're talking Dish in a thread about the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10-250? Come on!


Finally someone came out and said it..


----------



## Howie

I'd rather read off topic stuff than whiny stuff. Come on!


----------



## AstroDad

no one owns the thread and no one is being forced to check in on it. When someone gets the upgrade there will be 10 new threads about it, so it's not like you are going to miss anything. 

History on this forum has shown that anyone who thinks the can decide what everyone else should talk about in a thread (other than mods of course) gets shouted down and flamed. 

Best we all get our panties out of a wad


----------



## Markman07

The time is 1:56PM.

Sorry I got nothing.


----------



## CessnaDriver

** Comes in, looks around, no upgrade today, leaves **


----------



## chevyman601

mackdaddy7 said:


> I got one of my HR10-250s making a successful call about 50% of the time. I used the same exact settings for my other HR10-250 and it failed time and time again. No luck. :down:


 try using a 4 wire phone cord and try using a DSL Filter on that line to the Tivos


----------



## Adam1115

chevyman601 said:


> try using a 4 wire phone cord and try using a DSL Filter on that line to the Tivos


What's a 4 wire phone cord going to do??


----------



## cheer

Adam1115 said:


> What's a 4 wire phone cord going to do??


Absolutely nothing that a 2 wire phone cord can't.


----------



## rminsk

cheer said:


> Adam1115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a 4 wire phone cord going to do??
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing that a 2 wire phone cord can't.
Click to expand...

but twice as fast


----------



## kbohip

You wouldn't think a 4 wire cord would help at all, or make any difference, but it's the ONLY way I can get my R-10 and HR10-250 to call in with Vonage.  The worst part is my wife suggested it, I of course laughed and said it didn't make a difference but hooked it up anyway. Of course it dialed out first time with her watching .


----------



## dturturro

So now that the HR20 is being released in LA any word on us poor HR10 owners and 6.3?


----------



## rminsk

dturturro said:


> So now that the HR20 is being released in LA any word on us poor HR10 owners and 6.3?


Yes and the word is "antidisestablishmentarism" 

There has been no updates on the status of 6.3


----------



## jaobrien6

Where you going for antidisestablishmentarianism there?


----------



## Arcady

kbohip said:


> You wouldn't think a 4 wire cord would help at all, or make any difference, but it's the ONLY way I can get my R-10 and HR10-250 to call in with Vonage.


Your two-wire cord was probably failing/crappy/dead. The extra two wires don't connect to anything on a single-line device.


----------



## ebonovic

I haven't forgotten about you guys...

I will ask for an update on the 6.3 for the HR10-250 next week... 
Hopefully I will have some updated information for yah...


----------



## sluciani

kbohip said:


> You wouldn't think a 4 wire cord would help at all, or make any difference, but it's the ONLY way I can get my R-10 and HR10-250 to call in with Vonage.  The worst part is my wife suggested it, I of course laughed and said it didn't make a difference but hooked it up anyway. Of course it dialed out first time with her watching .


If you continue to have trouble, here's how I was able to solve my SunRocket dialing problems.

I went to ip2location.com and noted the city my Verizon FIOS internet connection was originating from (Brooklyn, NY, in my case). Even though I'm about 20 miles north and in the 914 area code, I told my HR10-250 to dial one of the local Brooklyn 718 #'s, and I seem to be connecting consistently ever since (about 3 weeks now).

It could just be a coincidence that this number works, but the fact that it's local to the source of my internet connection may be providing a slightly cleaner connection.

/steve


----------



## cheer

jaobrien6 said:


> Where you going for antidisestablishmentarianism there?


People who correct the spelling of others should check their own first.


----------



## Budget_HT

cheer,

Were did you get the idea for that response to jaobrien6? Where you going to explain what you meant?


----------



## cheer

Budget_HT said:


> Were did you get the idea for that response to jaobrien6? Where you going to explain what you meant?


Nicely done.


----------



## jjn

ebonovic said:


> I haven't forgotten about you guys...
> 
> I will ask for an update on the 6.3 for the HR10-250 next week...
> Hopefully I will have some updated information for yah...


Thanks Earl :up:


----------



## Bugkillah

Arcady said:


> Your two-wire cord was probably failing/crappy/dead. The extra two wires don't connect to anything on a single-line device.


All phone line is 4 conductor. The 2 wire phone line that you speak of is the piece that goes from the base to the handset (often curly). Two conductor will only work there. The wires don't meet up the same as the 4 wire type, even though you are only using 2 of the conductors for a one line phone line.


----------



## MichaelK

Bugkillah said:


> All phone line is 4 conductor. The 2 wire phone line that you speak of is the piece that goes from the base to the handset (often curly). Two conductor will only work there. The wires don't meet up the same as the 4 wire type, even though you are only using 2 of the conductors for a one line phone line.


?????


----------



## chevyman601

cheer said:


> Absolutely nothing that a 2 wire phone cord can't.


 I have sunrocket VOIP and couldn't fax so tech support said to use a 4 wire and not the cheap 2 wire phone cord and use a DSL filter, after trying this, it worked. i don't know why when only the two center wires are used, but maybe it might cause some kind of shielding effect.


----------



## harley3k

a 4 wire phone cord is for dual-lines.
each phone line uses 2 wires.

the 2 center wires are line 1 and the 2 outer wires are line 2.


----------



## jautor

harley3k said:


> a 4 wire phone cord is for dual-lines.
> each phone line uses 2 wires.
> 
> the 2 center wires are line 1 and the 2 outer wires are line 2.


Also, depending on when and who wired your house, those other two wires could be providing DC power from a small transformer to light the dials in your phones...

Ahhh, lighted dials on the Trimline phone... Those were the days...


----------



## cheer

Bugkillah said:


> All phone line is 4 conductor. The 2 wire phone line that you speak of is the piece that goes from the base to the handset (often curly). Two conductor will only work there. The wires don't meet up the same as the 4 wire type, even though you are only using 2 of the conductors for a one line phone line.


Completely wrong. And FYI I can't count the number of two-wire cords I've gotten with new phones -- CORDLESS phones. The wires aren't curly and they ARE designed to go to the wall jack, and they DO work.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

Here's some more OT subjects for ya while we wait for the "official release of 6.3" (yeah, that's what the first post in this thread says, go back and read it). Not saying it ain't coming, just that it is not official yet.

Anywho, I called customer service a couple months ago to have them cancel my NFL Sunday Ticket (which they now call Superfan). They seemed very surprised/sad that I would cancel such a great deal as that, but it was confirmed to me that it was cancelled.

I called again a few days later to confirm again, and "Yes sir, no problem, it shows right here that you cancelled."

My statement comes out yesterday, and guess what? I'm a Superfan again  

After I threatened to cancel my service the next time I was billed for something I had specifically cancelled, they offered me a free HR10-250 so I could watch, you guessed it, Superfan on a 2nd HDTV in my very own home !!!

I love computers and the sharp people at D* that know how to run 'em.

BTW, the drive failed after 2 years. The occasional video/audio freeze became a reboot every 10 minutes, so I stuck a WD 320GB in there. The original drive was the first WD that I've seen fail. (I've used WD disks for RAIDS as well as as backup drives for 8 years with no problems.)

What a difference! Certain operations like sorting season passes were taking 10 minutes, now take 3 seconds. It runs as fast as my T60's. I guess you just clear & delete whenever it gets goobered up.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## joetoronto

the "sunday ticket" is *not* "superfan", iwantmyhdmitv.

"superfan" is an add on to the "sunday ticket", it gives you extra channels where you can see replays, condensed games ect along with some interactive features IF you have the right receiver.

just so you know.


----------



## cheesesteak

I know, off topic but... It took me six months, four phone calls and two emails to get Sunday Ticket and Superfan off my programming list (for now). It just keeps showing up every couple of months. The website would give me an error message if I tried to remove it online. I got billed for it this month and was none too pleased. They didn't offer me squat.


----------



## Adam1115

Bugkillah said:


> All phone line is 4 conductor. The 2 wire phone line that you speak of is the piece that goes from the base to the handset (often curly). Two conductor will only work there. The wires don't meet up the same as the 4 wire type, even though you are only using 2 of the conductors for a one line phone line.


Oh for pete's sake. Does anyone in thiss forum actually make sure they know what their talking about before posting??

Here..

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/telephone.htm


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

joetoronto said:


> the "sunday ticket" is *not* "superfan", iwantmyhdmitv.
> 
> "superfan" is an add on to the "sunday ticket", it gives you extra channels where you can see replays, condensed games ect along with some interactive features IF you have the right receiver.
> 
> just so you know.


Thanks for the correction. Haven't paid attention to it since it was introduced.

I love NFL football but just don't need all those games


----------



## dr_mal

Adam1115 said:


> Oh for *p*ete's sake. Does anyone in *thiss* forum actually make sure they know what *their* talking about before posting??
> 
> Here..
> 
> http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/telephone.htm


Ahem.

Here..

http://www.better-english.com/easier/theyre.htm


----------



## ShiningBengal

dr_mal said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Here..
> 
> http://www.better-english.com/easier/theyre.htm


Although your motives are noble, you are crusading for a lost cause.

Ninety percent or more of Americans are borderline illiterates. They spend 60 hours a week watching TV and maybe one hour a week reading. A little multiple choice test is the educational equivalent of p***ing in a hurricane.

Literacy can only be gained by reading something above the comic book level.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

ShiningBengal said:


> Although your motives are noble, you are crusading for a lost cause.
> 
> Ninety percent or more of Americans are borderline illiterates. They spend 60 hours a week watching TV and maybe one hour a week reading. A little multiple choice test is the educational equivalent of p***ing in a hurricane.
> 
> Literacy can only be gained by reading something above the comic book level.


Unfortunately, true.

I read the other day that a greater percentage of Americans can name "The Three Stooges" than can name the three branches of government.

I don't think the 6.3 upgrade (can't say it's OT now  will make much difference in these statistics.


----------



## cheer

ShiningBengal said:


> Literacy can only be gained by reading something above the comic book level.


I'd argue that -- for an awful lot of the population -- even regular reading of comic books would help significantly.


----------



## kbohip

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> Unfortunately, true.
> 
> I read the other day that a greater percentage of Americans can name "The Three Stooges" than can name the three branches of government.


But these are one and the same.


----------



## tase2

kbohip said:


> But these are one and the same.


OK that was funny


----------



## dturturro

Well, since I'm one of those 60 hour a week people I can only reference what I know. Denis Leary's character had a great line on Rescue me a few weeks back: Americans can name 5 American Idol finalists off the top of their head (or there, I always screw that one up), but not a single firefighter who died on 9/11. I just wonder if King George knows one, since he's always talking about 9/11?


----------



## smoberly

so now this thread has turned in to a Bush bashing....we are REALLY off topic now...


----------



## smoberly

Frankly, I am surprised that no one has tried to blame the President and the "Right" for the fact that the 6.3 upgrade has not been released (maybe that will help move the thread in the direction of the subject).


----------



## sean_mba

smoberly said:


> Frankly, I am surprised that no one has tried to blame the President and the "Right" for the fact that the 6.3 upgrade has not been released (maybe that will help move the thread in the direction of the subject).


They're too busy screwing up the important things in life to have messed with this aren't they? I wanted to watch a show last night about Bin Laden, but I figured that I better not because the NSA may have tapped my TIVO.


----------



## STL

smoberly said:


> Frankly, I am surprised that no one has tried to blame the President and the "Right" for the fact that the 6.3 upgrade has not been released


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## STL

sean_mba said:


> They're too busy screwing up the important things in life to have messed with this aren't they?


Nope, they're just trying to fix all bigger problems created by all the years of ignoring the problem in the first place.


----------



## fasTLane

How noble..


----------



## drew2k

Do you all *really* want to have this thread locked? Play it safe - drop the political discussion. It's not permitted anywhere on TCF.

I mean - if this thread gets locked - I wouldn't know where to turn for the latest news of the impending/on-hold/in-your dreams/no-it's-coming-soon release of 6.3.


----------



## tbb1226

drew2k said:


> Do you all *really* want to have this thread locked?


Yes, please! In fact, why not just delete it from the archives, too?

If there were any actual moderators on this board, this thread would have been killed a long time ago.


----------



## Adam1115

smoberly said:


> Frankly, I am surprised that no one has tried to blame the President and the "Right" for the fact that the 6.3 upgrade has not been released (maybe that will help move the thread in the direction of the subject).


Well,, politics asside, the government DID approve the news corp merger..


----------



## JRAllas

If we run this thread through a sifter, I doubt many of the nearly 1,400 messages would contain any useful information concerning the long awaited 6.x upgrade for the HR10-250.

Even though the upgrade wouldn't offer much more in the options department, its amazing how much I depend on the folders my SD-DVR40 has. Since installing my HR10-250 earlier this year, my wife and I have amassed a lot of recordings in our play list, and its getting difficult to find what I'm looking for. On top of that, the unit had a seizure for about 10 seconds yesterday. We could hear a program playing, but one of the Tivo menu selection screens was still showing. Of course, the wife started franticly pressing buttons on the remote, but I assumed being patient and waiting for it to resolve itself would remedy it. It did...

Still patiently awaiting the 6.x upgrade, and, of course, World Peace... (There's my contribution to the politics sub-thread)

Someone mentioned a quote by Denis Leary from Rescue Me. That is one of the few shows I look forward to watching. Using my HR10-250 to zip through commercials is imperative. I rarely watch live TV and often find myself wanting to rewind when listening to the radio in the car. I'm so spoiled...


----------



## tase2

JRAllas said:


> Someone mentioned a quote by Denis Leary from Rescue Me. That is one of the few shows I look forward to watching. Using my HR10-250 to zip through commercials is imperative. I rarely watch live TV and often find myself wanting to rewind when listening to the radio in the car. I'm so spoiled...


Agreed. Especially since they go the 1st 15 minutes without a commercial and then jam in many commercials in the next 45 minutes.

But for now we just wait on any new info that may be out there in regards to the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## cheer

JRAllas said:


> Someone mentioned a quote by Denis Leary from Rescue Me. That is one of the few shows I look forward to watching. Using my HR10-250 to zip through commercials is imperative. I rarely watch live TV and often find myself wanting to rewind when listening to the radio in the car. I'm so spoiled...


Seconded, thirded, fourthed and fifthed. Anytime someone asks my why I bother to pay for TV service, I use this show as an example. Brilliant stuff.

Ob6.3: It'll be nice once all my Rescue Mes show up in a single folder on my HR10-250...


----------



## old7

Will this thread break the 2,000 post mark before we actually see the update? 

It will be close.


----------



## chevyman601

If anyone interested, Outpost has a sale on seagate 750Gb drives this week for $369.99, just think you might get it in time to install 6.3 on it.

outpost'dot'com/product/4882780


----------



## MichaelK

ShiningBengal said:


> Although your motives are noble, you are crusading for a lost cause.
> 
> Ninety percent or more of Americans are borderline illiterates. They spend 60 hours a week watching TV and maybe one hour a week reading. A little multiple choice test is the educational equivalent of p***ing in a hurricane.
> 
> Literacy can only be gained by reading something above the comic book level.


I resample that remark.

LOL

Actually I think I'm fairly well read- I read the newpaper daily ( a real paper not a tabloid). I have several certifications that require continuing education so I'm constanly reading professional magazines and going to seminars or training a few times a year to keep up my "points".

My vocabularly is fine, nevertheless I spell like crap and probably am one of the people here you hate to read.

I blame microsoft! There's autocorrecting spellcheck in outlook and word so not only have I lost hte baility to spell, at times I no longer recognize my errors. So "typo's" of not capitalizing the P at the front of a name, or addingan extra s to this are not likely to get picked up by me while posting on an internet forum.

I consider this place a corner bar not an office. If I was posting on a professional site I'd take the time to reread my posts 3 or 4 times but alas- you;r my friends so i can spell like junk and laugh when you rib me in excahnge...

Someone has to come up with forum software where the spell check is realtime like a wordprocessor (or even my palm organzier) and everyone would be much happier....


----------



## Gotchaa

You guys need a distraction to get back on track:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=632145&postcount=534


----------



## slydog75

ShiningBengal said:


> Although your motives are noble, you are crusading for a lost cause.
> 
> Ninety percent or more of Americans are borderline illiterates...


... and 85.879% of statistics are made up on the spot!


----------



## stevecon

kbohip said:


> You wouldn't think a 4 wire cord would help at all, or make any difference, but it's the ONLY way I can get my R-10 and HR10-250 to call in with Vonage.  The worst part is my wife suggested it, I of course laughed and said it didn't make a difference but hooked it up anyway. Of course it dialed out first time with her watching .


Wow.. Lets see. A normal telephone (POTS) needs "tip" and "ring" - hence, 2 conductors. The vast majority of the conductor length is twisted (from the CO to your wall jack - a la CAT3. The cords provided by many single line telephone set manufacturers and DTV for the TiVO units are the 2 conductor (1/2 the copper of 4 conductors and therefore cheaper) flat cables. You know - the type with the modular plug on each end to insert into an RJ11 style jack. This is where the trouble lies - nearly every 2 conductor cord is flat. The four conductor style is available both as flat and round. Both flat styles lack the TWISTED conductors. The ROUND cable is nearly always the 4 conductor style and is almost always twisted - just like the telephone cable inside the walls of your house.

While a 4 conductor cable really doesn't help the signal, a TWISTED 4 conductor cable WILL help a great deal. It's all in the twist. The more twists in the conductors - the less susceptible to noise / interference it becomes. The number of twists is the major difference between CAT3 and CAT5 cable - and as a result is responsible the higher data rates achieved with CAT5. The same logic applies to the telephone cable for voice or modem speed data.


----------



## willardcpa

ShiningBengal said:


> Although your motives are noble, you are crusading for a lost cause.
> 
> Ninety percent or more of Americans are borderline illiterates. They spend 60 hours a week watching TV and maybe one hour a week reading. A little multiple choice test is the educational equivalent of p***ing in a hurricane.
> 
> Literacy can only be gained by reading something above the comic book level.


"Ninety percent or more of Americans are borderline illiterates." If you want somebody to give any credence at all to anything you say don't resort to gross overgeneralizations. That statement is so wrong that it is comical. And nothing bugs me more than somebody who resorts to using "gross overgeneralizations". It is an underhanded method of trying to get others to buy into their ideas - that are usually wrong anyway. I'm not going to bother to look it up, but I'd venture to say that probably over 10 percent of Americans have at least a couple of years of college, which if true I feel blows your statement out of the water. Unless of course you come back and say that that amount of education leaves one at the "illiterate" level. 
"They spend 60 hours a week watching TV" - That's almost seven hours a day. Sure, there are some that do, but 90 percent??
You go on to say that they spend "Maybe one hour a week reading" - I don't think that a "borderline illiterate" could read for an hour a week, unless of course that hour only yielded about half a page. "Literacy can only be gained by reading something above the comic book level." I thought "literacy" meant the abiltiy to read - so what if it's just a comic book - it is still reading (unless the person equates reading to looking at the pictures). Another thing that really pushes my button, redefining words to fit your particular argument. These statements are the ilk that come from an "effete intellectual snob", OMG there I go quoting Spiro Agnew, and I hated him.   
Don't take it personally, just don't resort to "gross overgeneralizations". They are the tools of someone not knowledgeable trying to overwhelm others with quantity instead of quality of thought and information. 
Case in point, 90 percent of folks who use gross overgeneralizations are control freak idiots, who don't know a darn thing about what they are saying.   
Oh, and I don't have 6.3 either. Just to keep the thread on topic.   
Maybe it's time to invoke Godwins Law.


----------



## mx6bfast

willardcpa said:


> You go on to say that they spend "Maybe one hour a week reading" - I don't think that a "borderline illiterate" could read for an hour a week, unless of course that hour only yielded about half a page.


I get my 1 hour a week reading this thread.


----------



## Rognish

mx6bfast said:


> I get my 1 hour a week reading this thread.


good one


----------



## tase2

Let's try to keep OT with 6.3 speculation.........um......nevermind.

Carry-on


----------



## newsposter

I speculate that if 6.3 doesn't come out and i could have done the C/D program thing during this off season, that there will be trouble in my household.


----------



## Anubys

newsposter said:


> I speculate that if 6.3 doesn't come out and i could have done the C/D program thing during this off season, that there will be trouble in my household.


I decided not to wait...my HR10 has been acting funky and I need to do a C&D before the football season starts...I held out for as long as I could for 6.3 but now I will bite the bullet and do it right after Eureka on Tuesday night...


----------



## salvatore

Anubys said:


> I decided not to wait...my HR10 has been acting funky and I need to do a C&D before the football season starts...I held out for as long as I could for 6.3 but now I will bite the bullet and do it right after Eureka on Tuesday night...


I also hope 6.3 increases the speed of the unit overall, as I did a Clear Program Data and To Do List this weekend with marginal improvement in speed.


----------



## aros1701

I called and spoke to 3 different reps at DTV and they all say that there is no 6.3 upgrade scheduled for the HR10-250 Tivo unit.



What is the story? Is it available or not?


----------



## rschwarz_jr

I spoke to some aliens from Pluto this weekend and they said they already have 7.1 and MPEG4 on them


----------



## Lee L

aros1701 said:


> I called and spoke to 3 different reps at DTV and they all say that there is no 6.3 upgrade scheduled for the HR10-250 Tivo unit.
> 
> What is the story? Is it available or not?


Talking to a CSR tends to get variable info depending on the day you call, who you talk to etc. It is unlikely that a CSR will be given any official info about 6.3 until it is ready to come down and even then it might not come until after. SOemtimes they read places like this and know more, but then it is pretty much rumors.

When I setup my original HR10-250, it took a bit of convincing that it was what I said it was and I was in teh second batch even, a week or so after the first.


----------



## jautor

rschwarz_jr said:


> I spoke to some aliens from Pluto this weekend and they said they already have 7.1 and MPEG4 on them


Yeah, but the reception on Pluto is lousy, and they don't get HBO. Cause that would be extra... [cue the Simpsons theme]


----------



## AbMagFab

Lee L said:


> Talking to a CSR tends to get variable info depending on the day you call, who you talk to etc. It is unlikely that a CSR will be given any official info about 6.3 until it is ready to come down and even then it might not come until after. SOemtimes they read places like this and know more, but then it is pretty much rumors.
> 
> When I setup my original HR10-250, it took a bit of convincing that it was what I said it was and I was in teh second batch even, a week or so after the first.


Seems to be about as reliable as the information in this thread.

It's a shame. This board used to have useful information from sources that were made known. Now we seem to all be jumping at third-hand rumors from unknown sources. And surprise surprise, they turn out to be false.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Hey, the current software version isn't so bad. I can press the "Guide" button, get up and go to the bathroom, shower, get dressed, take my wife out to dinner and a movie and dancing afterward, return home, make whoopie, go back into the living room and the complete guide will almost be fully displayed. :up:


----------



## mercurial

Come on Bob. We know you. You have time to make whoopie twice....


----------



## tivoboy

whatever happens, we KNOW there are a lot of things that can be done to increase the speed of the current software. If you have a lot of changes, SP's etc to do, just tune BOTH TUNERS to non HD content channels and WATCH how fast things change. I just tune tuner 1 to 0, and 2 to 1 and boom, I get everthing done all quick like.


----------



## phox_mulder

Both tuners were recording last night, one on SHO-HD and one on TNT-HD.

I went in to set up a SP for Prison Break, would be nice to see it in HD since I didnt' last year
(didn't have an HDTV or the HR10-250 yet).

I was fully expecting it to take forever, and planned my evening accordingly.

Much to my surprise, it went relatively quick, so quick in fact that when I was done, I went to the System Info page to see if 6.3 had downloaded without me knowing.

It hadn't.

Then I rearranged my SP's to fix some conflicts, and that took less time than I remember.

Still optimistic that it will come, within a month I'm guessing.


phox


----------



## Bob_Newhart

tivoboy said:


> whatever happens, we KNOW there are a lot of things that can be done to increase the speed of the current software. If you have a lot of changes, SP's etc to do, just tune BOTH TUNERS to non HD content channels and WATCH how fast things change. I just tune tuner 1 to 0, and 2 to 1 and boom, I get everthing done all quick like.


My receiver has been hooked up for a week, has no SPs and only 2 shows in the NPL and it's still crawlingly slow compared to my SD receivers with 6.2


----------



## jonra

Has anyone contacted TIVO about the DTV/tivo 6.3 upgrade?


----------



## etsolow

They are forbidden from disclosing any info about it. DirecTV is in the driver's seat (and asleep at the wheel apparently!) for this one.

E


----------



## seurat

Bob_Newhart said:


> My receiver has been hooked up for a week, has no SPs and only 2 shows in the NPL and it's still crawlingly slow compared to my SD receivers with 6.2


Strange -- I have about 10 season passes and 30 shows in the NPL, but adding a new season pass while tuned to 2 SD channels is just as fast as on my SD unit. Tuning to one or more HD channels slows it down considerably, but even still I've never seen it take longer than 30 seconds.

Anyone care to speculate why two different units would behave so differently?


----------



## newsposter

Anubys said:


> I decided not to wait...my HR10 has been acting funky and I need to do a C&D before the football season starts...I held out for as long as I could for 6.3 but now I will bite the bullet and do it right after Eureka on Tuesday night...


please post in that thread how you do, time etc


----------



## Bob_Newhart

seurat said:


> Strange -- I have about 10 season passes and 30 shows in the NPL, but adding a new season pass while tuned to 2 SD channels is just as fast as on my SD unit. Tuning to one or more HD channels slows it down considerably, but even still I've never seen it take longer than 30 seconds.
> 
> Anyone care to speculate why two different units would behave so differently?


Actually, I mean that the guide info is so slow. I press the Guide button and sometimes it takes 10 seconds for all the info to display.

Since I haven't been doing a lot of recording with it yet (and no SP's) I haven't seen the slowness there. It's when I'm flipping around the guide where it is so slow for me.


----------



## Lee L

seurat said:


> Strange -- I have about 10 season passes and 30 shows in the NPL, but adding a new season pass while tuned to 2 SD channels is just as fast as on my SD unit. Tuning to one or more HD channels slows it down considerably, but even still I've never seen it take longer than 30 seconds.
> 
> Anyone care to speculate why two different units would behave so differently?


Well, they are differnt, with different thumbs databases, SP's, histories and whatnot. A SP for a show that air 150 times a week in syndication will take longer to add and require more ongoing resources than one that airs once per week.

Also, the real slowdowns occur at higher numbers of SP's, like say 30.


----------



## flyerjmr33

>>I have Vonage, only for my alarm and TiVo.<<

I tried both Sunrocket and Earthlink for phone service and after much yelling and screaming at them (which I doub't they understood) I decided that the only reliable phone service for Tivo and my alarm system is the REAL phone company. Today I ordered the phone company package of DSL and unlimited local + 2hours of LD. Saves me 4 bucks a month over using Time Warner for internet and Earthlink for phone.
It seems like that when you plug the VOIP box into the house lines that there isn't enough power to run everything. For me to get the fax machine to work, I had to plug directly into the Linksys adapter. Tivo is downstairs and the adapter is up so there's no way for that connection and the inconvenience ---
Time Warner service, when tested is all over the place for DL speed and packet loss and quality of service-- Inconsistant---


----------



## purple6816

Ok. Now for a real question. My HDTivo's are still on 315...... How many times do I need to do the "make daily call now" to get it to upgrade to something else.?

And BTW is must have been bushes fault 6.3 is delay'd.


----------



## litzdog911

purple6816 said:


> Ok. Now for a real question. My HDTivo's are still on 315...... How many times do I need to do the "make daily call now" to get it to upgrade to something else.?
> 
> And BTW is must have been bushes fault 6.3 is delay'd.


3.1.5f is the latest version for the HR10-250.


----------



## kbohip

jonra said:


> Has anyone contacted TIVO about the DTV/tivo 6.3 upgrade?


I'm going to call up Directv and tell them that ever since my HR10 downloaded the new 6.3 upgrade, it constantly reboots. When they say it's impossible for me to have it already I'll swear up and down that I do in fact have it and that although I'm happy it's now faster and has folders, I don't like the reboots one bit.


----------



## MisterEd

LOL, Yea, about 995 people and they have gotten 996 different answers.


jonra said:


> Has anyone contacted TIVO about the DTV/tivo 6.3 upgrade?


----------



## dswallow

MisterEd said:


> LOL, Yea, about 995 people and they have gotten 996 different answers.


Actually TiVo has been rather consistent: no comment.


----------



## MisterEd

Sorry, I meant DirecTV.


dswallow said:


> Actually TiVo has been rather consistent: no comment.


----------



## CfKid

Anybody heard from Earl lately, or is he still burried under an HR20?


----------



## AstroDad

CfKid said:


> Anybody heard from Earl lately, or is he still burried under an HR20?


He is still buried in the HR20, but mentioned he would try to get us an update this week and that as far as he knew right now they were still slated for the end of the month.


----------



## ebonovic

Water... can anyone get me a water... 

My fingers hurt.. 

I'm still here... no update on the update though.


----------



## sluciani

Any update on functionality? So far I've heard that besides folders and improved speed for season pass management, there may be a new option for native resolution pass through.

Any word on a shortcut to closed captions? 

Another feature I'd love to see is the ability to delete partial recordings at the time you cancel a recording in progress, rather than having to go back into the list, finding the partial recording and then deleting it. When you select "Cancel", it would be nice if it asked:

"Cancel and delete from Now Playing list?"
"Cancel this recording"
"Continue Recording"

If only someone were listening! 

/steve


----------



## ebonovic

sluciani said:


> Any update on functionality? So far I've heard that besides folders and improved speed for season pass management, there may be a new option for native resolution pass through.
> 
> Any word on a shortcut to closed captions?
> 
> Another feature I'd love to see is the ability to delete partial recordings at the time you cancel a recording in progress, rather than having to go back into the list, finding the partial recording and then deleting it. When you select "Cancel", it would be nice if it asked:
> 
> "Cancel and delete from Now Playing list?"
> "Cancel this recording"
> "Continue Recording"
> 
> If only someone were listening!
> 
> /steve


We don't know for certain on features.... 
But I don't think we will see a change for the closed caption.. as if I recall, even the latest TiVo software for the SA's don't have a toggle button (I could be wrong).

As for that later part...
Someone is listening... they just put those features into another system... 

There will never be a single perfect DVR, that is perfect for 100% of the people out there.


----------



## Markman07

So the latest update is that Earl emailed his undisclosed secret Directv contact asking for an update on the upgrade so that he can then update us on the update to the upgrade? :=)


----------



## andbye

ebonovic said:


> Water... can anyone get me a water...
> 
> My fingers hurt..
> 
> I'm still here... no update on the update though.


 Any new info on the time line/availability of the "Slimline" 5 Lnb dish ?


----------



## Adam1115

Wow.. the series 3 is really looking like my only choice... I hate to leave directv, but I really need a good dvr...


----------



## ebonovic

andbye said:


> Any new info on the time line/availability of the "Slimline" 5 Lnb dish ?


No... as of last week... no new word on the slimline


----------



## JayDog

Any word on if these coffee stains will come out of my pants?


----------



## TomB

Hey, Earl, thanks for the update on the update on the update.....


----------



## rminsk

JayDog said:


> Any word on if these coffee stains will come out of my pants?


This is usually signs of a bad coffee mug. Check out the Hinsdale upgrade instructions on how to replace the coffee mug. You can buy a replacement mug with coffee already installed at javaupgrade.com. Some users have reported success with a "Clear and Bleach Everything". If you want to do any hacks on your coffee mug please check out the coffeeground forum and search for "The Swizel".

Seriously, DirecTV says Tuesday but they did not say which Tuesday.


----------



## drew2k

I just wanted to say ... I love this forum. I'm particularly enjoying this thread lately, along with the _Dread Pirate 6.3_ upgrade thread. Good stuff.


----------



## jautor

JayDog said:


> Any word on if these coffee stains will come out of my pants?


Was is new or used coffee? Or, more comicly, did the stain start on the outside or the inside of the pants in question?


----------



## ebonovic

Okay... here is the latest update to the update....

DirecTV in their testing had identified some minor things that they have requested TiVo to do. Once they receive the updated code, DirecTV has to do some testing on the new version.... They are still try to start the update rollout in August..

Both DirecTV and TiVo are committed to getting the update for the HR10....


----------



## mx6bfast

All I gotta say is I hope the people are checking their email.


----------



## bidger

ebonovic said:


> They are still try to start the update rollout in August..


That leaves them 9 days.


----------



## clorox

bidger said:


> That leaves them 9 days.


Nice try, but wrong. Earl didn't specify which year.


----------



## ebonovic

clorox said:


> Nice try, but wrong. Earl didn't specify which year.


You all are too funny...

There are two groups involved here... and both have to work together to try and meet the end of August 2006 desired target date...

They both want to get it out as soon as it is ready to go out.


----------



## codespy

Good info Earl, appreciate it. Just a reminder to all that the 6.3 upgrade page is still incomplete as of this posting. Hang on and don't jump off the cliff yet.


----------



## tazzmission

ebonovic said:


> Okay... here is the latest update to the update....
> 
> DirecTV in their testing had identified some minor things that they have requested TiVo to do. Once they receive the updated code, DirecTV has to do some testing on the new version.... They are still try to start the update rollout in August..
> 
> Both DirecTV and TiVo are committed to getting the update for the HR10....


Well, I had high hopes for an August release for the 6.3 update. But with this news I just don't see it in August. Maybe Sept-Oct if we are lucky. How much testing can they do in the next 9 days?


----------



## Wolffpack

ebonovic said:


> DirecTV in their testing had identified some minor things that they have requested TiVo to do.


You mean like turning off the OTA tuners so it's more competitive with the HR20? 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## SledgeHammer!

Thanks for the update Earl, hopefully you are right.

If DTV wants to make it make it more competitive with the HR20, they'd need to do more then turn off the OTA, they need to take a sledge hammer (no pun intended) to the face plate as well... That HR20 has one FUGLY mug... The HR10-250 and HDVR2 sleek silver swoosh face is a LOT nicer looking IMO. Its the only silver component allowed in my house.


----------



## Anubys

ebonovic said:


> Okay... here is the latest update to the update....
> 
> DirecTV in their testing had identified some minor things that they have requested TiVo to do. Once they receive the updated code, DirecTV has to do some testing on the new version.... They are still try to start the update rollout in August..
> 
> Both DirecTV and TiVo are committed to getting the update for the HR10....


Earl, you know I love you and I appreciate your updates...

BUT 

unless the minor change is the spelling of a word on the screen, there is NO WAY ON EARTH they can update the code, send it to D*, integrate it, test it, and roll it out in August...

I know you're just relaying what you've been told, but if someone told me that, my response back would be "BS. what's the REAL scoop?"...


----------



## Lee L

I also have to wonder what these minor updates are? This thing has been kicking around for at least 18 months now, surely they would have found the minor stuff way long ago. Hopefully it is somethign as simple as some wording or maybe graphics.


----------



## Tivogre

I'm sure it's deleting the last remnants of HMO / MRV code before release...


----------



## newsposter

goody goody, i can't wait to get my Tivo 0 animation back. I keep my sony hooked up just so i can see it every morning before work and start my day off right.


----------



## muzzymate

That's what I'm afraid of, Tivogre. 

I would be incredibly annoyed if MRV would be absent from the 6.3 release. What are the chances that that the 'other forum' could reintegrate it if absent?

Maybe I'm just tired of my fiance asking every 10 minutes, "when's the update coming?" or "I want my folders back" or "Why can't I watch stuff from the bedroom Tivo?". It's worse than some people here on this forum.


----------



## cheer

newsposter said:


> goody goody, i can't wait to get my Tivo 0 animation back.


Er, I don't think you will -- my 6.2 SD DTivos don't have it. Perhaps you have one running 4.0? 4.0 was a standalone version of the software that was kludged onto DirecTivos before 6.2 came out.


> I keep my sony hooked up just so i can see it every morning before work and start my day off right.


Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## cheer

muzzymate said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, Tivogre.
> 
> I would be incredibly annoyed if MRV would be absent from the 6.3 release. What are the chances that that the 'other forum' could reintegrate it if absent?


Slim, I would think, since there's no available source code for tivoapp. If the code is truly stripped out, there's no way to add it back in.

Better chance of a kludge to get a different version of the OS running. Time will tell.


> Maybe I'm just tired of my fiance asking every 10 minutes, "when's the update coming?" or "I want my folders back" or "Why can't I watch stuff from the bedroom Tivo?". It's worse than some people here on this forum.


My wife doesn't take that approach. Instead I'll make the mistake of asking her something like, "Babe, you know you have some shows on the bedroom Tivo you can watch down here, right?" (We have an SD-DVR80 in the cabinet just for MRV.) Her response: "Oh, that's too complicated and it never works for me. I hate all this stuff."


----------



## smimi10

ebonovic said:


> Okay... here is the latest update to the update....
> 
> DirecTV in their testing had identified some minor things that they have requested TiVo to do. Once they receive the updated code, DirecTV has to do some testing on the new version.... They are still try to start the update rollout in August..
> 
> Both DirecTV and TiVo are committed to getting the update for the HR10....


Earl - thanks for the update. I appreciate your continued interest in this, and contribution to the forum.

Mike


----------



## Wilhite

ebonovic said:


> Okay... here is the latest update to the update....
> 
> DirecTV in their testing had identified some minor things that they have requested TiVo to do. Once they receive the updated code, DirecTV has to do some testing on the new version.... They are still try to start the update rollout in August..


There is *no way * that there will be a rollout in August. If the code monkeys are still doing things, there isn't any way that they will be able to get revised code from Tivo, do regression testing on it to make sure that nothing else was broken in the process, deploy it to testers to do their in-house testing and then deploy to beta testers and then get feedback to make an August rollout. I'm going to say mid-October at the earliest - and that's based on them not finding any other "minor things" that need to be corrected.



ebonovic said:


> Both DirecTV and TiVo are committed to getting the update for the HR10....


Yeah, but it sure does seem like they've got one person on each side doing the coding and testing in their spare time because they aren't moving very fast on it. You would think that after a year, the "minor things" would have all been stomped on and this project would be a memory for them. It's not like they don't have other things to move resources to (new DVRs, etc).

Thanks for the updates Earl. I really, really hope that someone up there isn't yanking your chain and that they are telling you the truth. You're too nice a guy to have that happen to you.


----------



## dswallow

Lee L said:


> I also have to wonder what these minor updates are? This thing has been kicking around for at least 18 months now, surely they would have found the minor stuff way long ago. Hopefully it is somethign as simple as some wording or maybe graphics.


Perhaps there are some updates to support minor changes DirecTV wants to make to datastreams or other downloading facilities. Or even some functional things, even if we don't think of them as such -- like support for various methods of advertising or tracking.


----------



## tmtech

We might be over thinking the changes... I agree if it is real code change then that a minuscule window to get through testing. If, on the other hand, it is simple cosmetic changes like changing words or adding TM's and R's to spots for the legal folks to be happy then 2 weeks is more than enough to change the texts and run through a change management cycle...

Tom



Anubys said:


> Earl, you know I love you and I appreciate your updates...
> 
> BUT
> 
> unless the minor change is the spelling of a word on the screen, there is NO WAY ON EARTH they can update the code, send it to D*, integrate it, test it, and roll it out in August...
> 
> I know you're just relaying what you've been told, but if someone told me that, my response back would be "BS. what's the REAL scoop?"...


----------



## ebonovic

Wilhite said:


> There is *no way * that there will be a rollout in August. If the code monkeys are still doing things, there isn't any way that they will be able to get revised code from Tivo, do regression testing on it to make sure that nothing else was broken in the process, deploy it to testers to do their in-house testing and then deploy to beta testers and then get feedback to make an August rollout. I'm going to say mid-October at the earliest - and that's based on them not finding any other "minor things" that need to be corrected.
> 
> Yeah, but it sure does seem like they've got one person on each side doing the coding and testing in their spare time because they aren't moving very fast on it. You would think that after a year, the "minor things" would have all been stomped on and this project would be a memory for them. It's not like they don't have other things to move resources to (new DVRs, etc).
> 
> Thanks for the updates Earl. I really, really hope that someone up there isn't yanking your chain and that they are telling you the truth. You're too nice a guy to have that happen to you.


TiVo is the one who writes the code for the HR10-250.....

I don't have access, nor really want it... to what the code/revision history has been like for this build (Aka.. request->receive time frame)

But for the most part... BOTH DirecTV and TiVo have to share the blame for any and all the delays in the software upgrade for the HR10-250

As far as I have been told, DirecTV hasn't received the lastest (and hopefully last) build yet from TiVo from when they made their request.

Honestly... the person I have been talking to has no reason to yank my chain. If it wasn't comming, or if it has been canceled.... he would tell me so....

He has in the past for other items...


----------



## Markman07

Great! So Tivo is too busy working on the Series 3 and Directv is busy working on the HR20-700. Please give me my 6.3 , someone :-D

Thanks EARL! You rock!


----------



## ACE101

Please don't kill me! 

I started reading through this message and became confused about what 6.3 will really provide for us HR10-250 owners. Just correct me where I'm wrong.

The 6.3 upgrade will:
(on the record)
- Improve performance of screen display, creation of recording tasks (season pass, general recording, etc), and overall performance
- Provide folders that we can further organize our recorded stuff

(off the record)
- HR10-250 can already be modified to handle TivoNet and TivoNetPlus, but this will possibly allow for multimedia functions such as playing MP3s and viewing pictures

That is the comprehensive list, right?


----------



## ebonovic

ACE101 said:


> Please don't kill me!
> 
> I started reading through this message and became confused about what 6.3 will really provide for us HR10-250 owners. Just correct me where I'm wrong.
> 
> The 6.3 upgrade will:
> (on the record)
> - Improve performance of screen display, creation of recording tasks (season pass, general recording, etc), and overall performance
> - Provide folders that we can further organize our recorded stuff
> 
> (off the record)
> - HR10-250 can already be modified to handle TivoNet and TivoNetPlus, but this will possibly allow for multimedia functions such as playing MP3s and viewing pictures
> 
> That is the comprehensive list, right?


Pretty much... yes


----------



## Brewer4

Appreciate the inside information Earl but as a project manager, the red flags are up on this one. As Wilhite said, there is no way this can be released in August. I concur after it gets the proper attention, late September or October is when you can seriously expect this. Regression testing alone is going to delay anything from being released but that also means the code is locked, compiled and provided to the testers. God help us if they find anything that needs modifying.


----------



## JimSpence

I would prefer that they get this update correct before releasing it. Otherwise, there will be a multitude of complaints on this forum about this bug and that bug. (May happen anyway.)


----------



## phox_mulder

JimSpence said:


> Otherwise, there will be a multitude of complaints on this forum about this bug and that bug. (May happen anyway.)


Guaranteed.

Look at the bugs in the latest release for the SA S2's, which I'm sure went through all manner of in house testing and customer beta testing.

phox


----------



## newsposter

is everyone inferring DTV may actually get something right? 

I sense a lot of feet going into mouths if they do


----------



## MichaelK

ebonovic said:


> Okay... here is the latest update to the update....
> 
> DirecTV in their testing had identified some minor things that they have requested TiVo to do. Once they receive the updated code, DirecTV has to do some testing on the new version.... They are still try to start the update rollout in August..
> 
> Both DirecTV and TiVo are committed to getting the update for the HR10....


getting awfully close to Mrs. Earl's birthday...


----------



## MichaelK

ebonovic said:


> ...
> 
> But for the most part... BOTH DirecTV and TiVo have to share the blame for any and all the delays in the software upgrade for the HR10-250
> 
> ...


Earl- I mean this in the kindest possible manner-

You seem to becoming a Directv Shill. Might not be true but it sure looks that way.

I appreciate your input here and don't hold you accountable for the missed date and all that you've passed along.

But this statement is just horse pucky. Even if you are officially employed by Directv's marketing department at this juncture that statement is almost laughable.

Tivo makes major major upgrades to their software in fractions of the time this has gone on. This is no upgrade as it's essentially a port of year old software deployed and tested on other harware that is getting moved to different hardware (yes I know they need to integrate the HD tuners and the chip sets are different and all that- but the system logic is essentially the same) . There was a live version at CES months and months ago. There's no way that if TIVo were doing this themselves that it wouldn't be ready by now. Maybe TiVO doesn't say "how high" when Directv finally gets around to saying "jump" but the majority of the delay is clearly on Directv's shoulder.

Maybe you have some knowledge that you cant share, but the statement just seems to be patently non-credible.

(To be sure- I'll admit my opinion of Directv is so low I'm moving to cable when the series 3 comes out- so maybe my point of view colors my perception- but i really think that statment is laughable.)

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree if you really believe that.


----------



## willardcpa

MichaelK said:


> ....This is no upgrade as it's essentailly a port of year old software deployed and tested on otehr harder that is getting moved to different hardware (yes I know they need to integrate teh HD tuners and the cip sets are differnt and all that- but the system logic is essentially the same) .....


I just found the reason for the delay - MichaelK is one of the code writers.  
"otehr", "teh", "cip", and "differnt".


----------



## MichaelK

willardcpa said:


> I just found the reason for the delay - MichaelK is one of the code writers.
> "otehr", "teh", "cip", and "differnt".


ROFL

there's another thread with a poll if people bother with the spell check- you can guess my answer...

(i'm much more apt to take the time to spell check at night, but during the day when I'm supposed to be working it's just tough to take the time to do it...)


----------



## ebonovic

MichaelK said:


> Earl- I mean ithis in the kindest possible manner-
> 
> You seem to becoming a Directv Shill. Might not be true but it sure looks that way.
> 
> I appreciate your input here and dont hold you accountable for the missed date and all that you've passed along.
> 
> But this statement is just horse pucky. Even if you are officially employed by Directv's marketing department at this juncture that statment is almost laughable.
> 
> Tivo makes major major upgrades to their software in fractions of the time this has gone on. This is no upgrade as it's essentailly a port of year old software deployed and tested on otehr harder that is getting moved to different hardware (yes I know they need to integrate teh HD tuners and the cip sets are differnt and all that- but the system logic is essentially the same) . There was a live version at CES months and months ago. There's no way that if TIVo were doing this themsleves that it wouldn't be ready by now. Maybe TiVO doesn't say "how high" when Directv finally gets around to saying "jump" but the majority of the delay is clearly on Directv's shoulder.
> 
> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree if you really believe that.


To everyone... seriously...
I am tired of this DirecTV *Shill* crap... I really am... to date I have tried very hard to take the high road... but I am to the point, that I simply really don't give a rats patoot any more.

I don't work for DirecTV... I don't get a pay check from DirecTV...
I spend countless hours a day on this forum, www.dbstalk.com, forums.directv.com, www.satalliteguys.us, and other places.... trying to help and keep people informed of the information that I have been lucky to learn.

Just like Dan Collins, Otto, and a lot of others did when I first joined this site nearly 6+ years ago.

Why do I do it? I don't have the foggiest idea... I don't get paid, I am getting worse Carpal tunnel... my son thinks I am ignoring him, and my wife gives me the nasty eyes when I say I am going to check my mail.... as it means I am on for an hour at least.

Even more so this past week... I respond to every question, no matter how many times it has been answerd. With the information that I have learned by clicking the remote myself... or asking my contacts.

If you want to believe what I have written... so be it.... 
I have always been upfront with everyone... I have no reason to alter what I have been told.... And given whom I have been getting it from... that person has a vested intrest in telling me the truth.....

I have people accusing me of being a Beta tester... I am not.. .but no matter how many times I say it... I am still accused of being a Beta Tester.

I got the HR20 early to review it... So... how is that different then a magazine getting a product early to review it?

TiVo was (and I am saying "was") a great product when it was released... but even on the SA side of things... what has really been done to the unit? Mix in a little communication with a computer? Add some games? So short of MRV ... what has really changed to the TiVo I got as a gift 6 years ago?

The Series 3 is going to have a really tough road... the writing is there on the walls... it relies on Cable-Cards... which the Cable-co's are hell bent not giving out. They have already found loop holes to the rules (switched cable)....

It has gotten to the point, that TiVo, Inc. can't do no wrong.... Well... they are doing something wrong... As the Comcast TiVo is STILL not here... and when it gets here, it was "pushed and stuffed" into an already outdated hardware platform. No one else has signed a partnership to do an integrated product with TiVo in how long? none of the other cable-co's want it... Dish couldn't ink a deal.. .and something happened with the relation ship with DirecTV... that DirecTV opted to spend the money and time in R&D and deal with all the "flak", to make it worth the effort.

So excuse me for looking at things with a different set of glasses... and putting more stock in the company that provides the content (as without content, a TiVo box is nothing more then a computer without a purpose), rather then a tool to view that content.

I really try not to bash TiVo... but ever time I say x, y, z is better... it's TiVo bashing. If I refer to the past and how things where 6 years ago with DTivos... I get bashed... God forbid, when I try to remind people that even the beloved DTivos came out with only 1 SAT tuner enabled... and that they where enabled later (referring to OTA being disabled at launch on the HR20)

I even asked some other people that I trust in this forum, how I should post the "update to the update"... to see how I should do it without sounding like a TiVo basher.

So bottom line... here is what I was told in early August...

DirecTV in their testing identified some items that they wanted to have corrected. They where minor enough that they felt they would have to do limited testing, and the code will be ready to go.... and end of August was the target...

Here is what I was told last night:
We still have not gotten the updated code from TiVo... At least not in the last few days, as he doesn't rattle the door of the TiVo team every day...

So... Which is it?
Can TiVo do no wrong? Or is DirecTV just being stubborn?
Or do both of them share the blame?

Can you blame DirecTV trying to make sure the update is as correct as it can be?
Look at the threads for the latest software versions for the SA's.... 
Who is going to take the heat if the software update has flaws in it? Who's phone number are they going to call? Who is the media going to blame first?

So... for now... see ya all on the flipside... or down in Happy Hour...


----------



## cheer

MichaelK said:


> this statement is just horse pucky. Even if you are officially employed by Directv's marketing department at this juncture that statement is almost laughable.
> 
> Tivo makes major major upgrades to their software in fractions of the time this has gone on. This is no upgrade as it's essentially a port of year old software deployed and tested on other harware that is getting moved to different hardware (yes I know they need to integrate the HD tuners and the chip sets are different and all that- but the system logic is essentially the same) . There was a live version at CES months and months ago. There's no way that if TIVo were doing this themselves that it wouldn't be ready by now. Maybe TiVO doesn't say "how high" when Directv finally gets around to saying "jump" but the majority of the delay is clearly on Directv's shoulder.


Please. Do you have any idea what the delays are? Do you have any idea who is doing the bulk of the work? You're just speculating, which is fine as we all do that around here, but to insult Earl on the basis of stuff that, quite frankly, you are pulling out of thin air is obnoxious.


----------



## rminsk

MichaelK said:


> Earl- I mean this in the kindest possible manner-
> 
> You seem to becoming a Directv Shill. Might not be true but it sure looks that way.


I have access to some of the same information Earl has on the latest delay and I can ensure you Earl is telling you the same thing I just heard this morning. Earl did not have to update the community about the latest status and is doing at a favor for us. If DirecTV wanted to do marketing/PR they have a whole marketing deparment for that and they do not need a volunteer like Earl to spread information. Earl loves this stuff and that is why he does this. We wouldn't even be having this conversation if someone had not happened to find the 6.3 release page before it was public. 6.3 could have been like the latest Series 1 DirecTiVo release where we wake up one morning and read on the board about someone having it installed. Let's have fun with the 6.3 release. If we start getting in LA by then end of August then great. If we start getting it by September, great. It is not going to change my life in any real way.


----------



## jonra

Earl,
Everyone is very lucky and I believe truly appreciates your WAY ABOVE (no one would ever do) contribution here and the HR20-800 page! THANK You 

After all your subhead reads, A TiVo Junkie... not DirecTV Junkie....

Thanks again for your un-tiring efforts on these boards! It is great insight & knowledge!


----------



## ebonovic

To MichaelK....
It wasn't "you" I directed that rant at... it is just the situation as a whole...
It has been a LONG week of posting, and defending my comments and actions...
And I need to rant a bit... sorry that you got the brunt of it....

To everyone else:
We already chatted via PM a bit... we are cool 

And please...... I appriciate the comments... and I know they are well ment... so please... lets not flood this thread for the 4th time with... we believe you... stuff...

You can just send them via PM...


----------



## PJO1966

rminsk said:


> I have access to some of the same information Earl has on the latest delay and I can ensure you Earl is telling you the same thing I just heard this morning. Earl did not have to update the community about the latest status and is doing at a favor for us. If DirecTV wanted to do marketing/PR they have a whole marketing deparment for that and they do not need a volunteer like Earl to spread information. Earl loves this stuff and that is why he does this. We wouldn't even be having this conversation if someone had not happened to find the 6.3 release page before it was public. 6.3 could have been like the latest Series 1 DirecTiVo release where we wake up one morning and read on the board about someone having it installed. Let's have fun with the 6.3 release. If we start getting in LA by then end of August then great. If we start getting it by September, great. It is not going to change my life in any real way.


Well said. I really feel for Earl. He goes out of his way to share info that he has. He does not need to do this. There's no need to shoot the messenger.


----------



## MichaelK

I don't question one single iota of the information earl has passed along. I believe 250% he passes on the info he is given honestly and as best he can without giving up his sources. 

I respect his time and eefforthere and all the places he pposts

But As I wrote above I totally think earls opinion is totally wrong about this being TiVO and Directv;s fault. It's just my opinion- same as Earls is his- but that's just laughable in my mind that this is TiVo's fault.

I don't doubt for a minute that earlier this month Directv called tivo and told them to make 'one last revision' to 6.3 expecting TiVO to jump and whip it out quick so they could lunch Aug 31 or sooner. I suspect TiVo added that to the list of priorities a bit lower then finish up the series3. So This one last delay of a few extra weeks could in fact be TiVo's doing- but if Directv would have asked for the stupid upgrade months and month and months ago then it would have been done and out the door already.

Again- I completely respect, trust, and like earl. I love his posts. But I just find that one statement to be over the top. And we can agree to disagree about it.


----------



## ebonovic

MichaelK said:


> And we can agree to disagree about it.


 agreed...


----------



## mx6bfast

I blame the Blair Witch


----------



## FourFourSeven

ebonovic said:


> I am tired of this DirecTV *Shill* crap...


Hmm - just like a CIA spy would never admit to being a spy...you'd expect a shill to say that! You'll never admit it!


> ...I don't work for DirecTV... I don't get a pay check from DirecTV...


Hmm, again, just like a CIA spy.... You'd expect someone who works for DirecTV to say that!


> I have people accusing me of being a Beta tester... I am not.. .but no matter how many times I say it... I am still accused of being a Beta Tester.


Again, CIA Spy... you're obviously a Beta Tester!

Clearly from what you've said, you're a DirecTV employee Beta Testing Shill, quite possibly working for the CIA! I knew it all along!


----------



## CrazyKen

Take up the "Earl and his information" topic to this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312916


----------



## tomr

ebonovic said:


> ...
> So... for now... see ya all on the flipside... or down in Happy Hour...


Sounds like a great idea :up: and you're buying right, since you make all that extra money working for DirecTV!  Oh, you probably meant the forum didn't you


----------



## aztivo

ebonovic said:


> I got the HR20 early to review it... So... how is that different then a magazine getting a product early to review it?...


Earl I dont agree with your line of thinking about tivo and D* but that is because I am a Tivo person and you are a Direct TV person. But your line of thinking in this quote is wrong! If you look at most people who do reviews you will find that they are "compansatied" in some way or another, not to mention when did you becaome a magazine to review produst? Now if you were a beta tester and waited like I believe you did till the day of release to put up you review that would make more sence.


----------



## ebonovic

aztivo said:


> Earl I dont agree with your line of thinking about tivo and D* but that is because I am a Tivo person and you are a Direct TV person. But your line of thinking in this quote is wrong! If you look at most people who do reviews you will find that they are "compansatied" in some way or another, not to mention when did you becaome a magazine to review produst? Now if you were a beta tester and waited like I believe you did till the day of release to put up you review that would make more sence.


If I was a Beta tester... I would be seriously in trouble with an NDA agreement... as for weeks leading up the review, I was posting plenty of hints on the units... and that I built the review 5 days in advance of the "release of it", where people not under the NDA (be it moderators of DBSTalk) could have access to it...

Ahh well... ya'll believe what you want.......

BTW we need an emoticon with a smily putting a gun to his head....

[walking out of the room]
[shaking my head]
[shoulders shruged]
[arms flailing]


----------



## aztivo

ebonovic said:


> If I was a Beta tester... I would be seriously in trouble with an NDA agreement... as for weeks leading up the review, I was posting plenty of hints on the units... and that I built the review 5 days in advance of the "release of it", where people not under the NDA (be it moderators of DBSTalk) could have access to it...
> 
> Ahh well... ya'll believe what you want.......
> 
> BTW we need an emoticon with a smily putting a gun to his head....
> 
> [walking out of the room]
> [shaking my head]
> [shoulders shruged]
> [arms flailing]


Okay but you havent addressed why you would be given a unit early to test?


----------



## CrazyKen

aztivo said:


> Okay but you havent addressed why you would be given a unit early to test?


... and how does this relate to the 6.3 update for the HR10-250?


----------



## SledgeHammer!

Earl,

Don't let the trolls piss you off... quite frankly, I think all these 6.3 threads should have been locked save for your updates.

As for Tivo, as much as I love my Tivo, the company is dead. All of the Tivo DVRs are useless on a stand-alone basis (since they dont work with digital cable too nicely). The cable card version is vapor ware, and still kind of useless as every cable company is providing DVRs based on the moxie platform for free.

I'll still get the HR10-250 over the HR20 though. The HR20's UI looks plainish vs. the HR10-250's UI with a personality.


----------



## br408408

To think the D* has planted Earl in this forum to leak false info is just crazy!!! Drive around just the town that you live in...you will see a great many more dishes on houses than there are people in this thread. We probably don't amount to even 1% of D* subscribers. 3.1, 6.what....99% of D* subscribers don't know, and don't care. When it does come out, this is what will be heard in most houses "Hey honey, the Tivo seems to work a little faster." "Oh, thats nice." "Hey honey, whats for dinner."


----------



## ebonovic

aztivo said:


> Okay but you havent addressed why you would be given a unit early to test?


Through a popular internet vendor...
--- I was able to get an R10 two years ago on release day. I did a review, for kicks
--- Last year... I got an R15 on release day... I did a review

About two months after that, and spending time on DBSTalk... I started to build a releationship with DirecTV..

During that time, they gave me an opportunity to do a review on the Samsung FlipTop unit... and one of their new remotes.

Then it came time for the HR20-700... they gave me the opporutunity to do the reivew..

Why Me? vs one of the other 15+ million subscribers? Or the several thousands of users on these forums ? Who knows... kinda like the lotto to a degree. Right place, Right time I guess.


----------



## aztivo

CrazyKen said:


> ... and how does this relate to the 6.3 update for the HR10-250?


your kidding right out of the 50 or so pages this update was long ago...


----------



## aztivo

ebonovic said:


> Through a popular internet vendor...
> --- I was able to get an R10 two years ago on release day. I did a review, for kicks
> --- Last year... I got an R15 on release day... I did a review
> 
> About two months after that, and spending time on DBSTalk... I started to build a releationship with DirecTV..
> 
> During that time, they gave me an opportunity to do a review on the Samsung FlipTop unit... and one of their new remotes.
> 
> Then it came time for the HR20-700... they gave me the opporutunity to do the reivew..
> 
> Why Me? vs one of the other 15+ million subscribers? Or the several thousands of users on these forums ? Who knows... kinda like the lotto to a degree. Right place, Right time I guess.


Earl I am not claming that you are anything more than you say but you must look at it like this why would this company pick me is it because i will give them good reviews or is it becase i am the most objective person.. I am not saying you arent objective but i dont think a company like D* would just pick joe and let him do this. I dont think you work for D* if anythink I would say that D* uses you.

As for the green horns I am not "tolling" nor bashing earl I am just tring to understand why things happen a certian way


----------



## Cruzan

Now that you mention it, the person who calls himself "Earl" has a very similar writing style to Rupert Murdoch.

Kind of makes you wonder...


----------



## PRMan

It makes people with 57 & 178 posts wonder, but not the rest of us.


----------



## eatswodo

PRMan said:


> It makes people with 57 & 178 posts wonder, but not the rest of us.


Hey! Some of us in the mid-40s aren't wondering, either.


----------



## BleuM&M

Now I'm wishing *I* were in my mid-40s! Oh wait, been there, smelled that. I'm a survivor - 6.3 would be a good thing if and when, but after the (yet again) goofy behavior of my unit (the HR-10, ahem) tonite with its refusal to record a season pass show it has done before with nary a hiccup, no matter what I did, it was the buffer only that allowed me to view. I've had to reset this thing at least 3 times since D* gifted me with it 9/05. Very poor. I want better hardware!


----------



## KungFuCow

eatswodo said:


> Hey! Some of us in the mid-40s aren't wondering, either.


Some of us dont care.


----------



## seattlewendell

ebonovic said:


> Through a popular internet vendor...
> --- I was able to get an R10 two years ago on release day. I did a review, for kicks
> --- Last year... I got an R15 on release day... I did a review
> 
> About two months after that, and spending time on DBSTalk... I started to build a releationship with DirecTV..
> 
> During that time, they gave me an opportunity to do a review on the Samsung FlipTop unit... and one of their new remotes.
> 
> Then it came time for the HR20-700... they gave me the opporutunity to do the reivew..
> 
> Why Me? vs one of the other 15+ million subscribers? Or the several thousands of users on these forums ? Who knows... kinda like the lotto to a degree. Right place, Right time I guess.


What do you do if they give you a product that stinks? Can you say in your review that it stinks? Or would that mean no more free units for Earl?


----------



## cheer

Hello, I've been appointed counsel to represent Mr. Bonovich. This interview is now over. Do not attempt to question my client unless I am present.


seattlewendell said:


> What do you do if they give you a product that stinks? Can you say in your review that it stinks? Or would that mean no more free units for Earl?


Mr. Bonovich, do _not_ answer that. Folks, unless you've got something beyond idle speculation, you can't hold my client.

Mr. Bonovich, we're leaving.


----------



## joetoronto

br408408 said:


> To think the D* has planted Earl in this forum to leak false info is just crazy!!! Drive around just the town that you live in...you will see a great many more dishes on houses than there are people in this thread. We probably don't amount to even 1% of D* subscribers. 3.1, 6.what....99% of D* subscribers don't know, and don't care. *When it does come out, this is what will be heard in most houses "Hey honey, the Tivo seems to work a little faster." "Oh, thats nice." "Hey honey, whats for dinner."*


exactly, a little perspective goes a long way. :up:


----------



## tnedator

seattlewendell said:


> What do you do if they give you a product that stinks? Can you say in your review that it stinks? Or would that mean no more free units for Earl?


What the heck are you guys harrasing him for? If you don't like the info he provides, don't read his posts.

If you don't like the way he reviews machines, don't read his reviews.

I for one enjoy his reviews and like looking for his updates on 6.3 and other subjects. Some inside information is better than none.


----------



## Kevin L

So basically, Sledge, you're saying you'd rather look at a cute, cartoonish, GUI than an interface that has little window dressing and continues to show you the channel you're tuned? I don't get it. The purpose of DVRs is to watch more TV, not to play with the UI. Then again, since the TiVo UI is so slow, maybe they had to make it pretty.

The screenshots I saw of the HR20 reminds me of the UltimateTV UI - sleek, fast, informative, and did the job.


SledgeHammer! said:


> Earl,
> 
> Don't let the trolls piss you off... quite frankly, I think all these 6.3 threads should have been locked save for your updates.
> 
> As for Tivo, as much as I love my Tivo, the company is dead. All of the Tivo DVRs are useless on a stand-alone basis (since they dont work with digital cable too nicely). The cable card version is vapor ware, and still kind of useless as every cable company is providing DVRs based on the moxie platform for free.
> 
> I'll still get the HR10-250 over the HR20 though. The HR20's UI looks plainish vs. the HR10-250's UI with a personality.


----------



## newsposter

can DTV send out an update to 'just' a single or series of boxes (obviously they know every serial number? Or does every box in the stream get it?


----------



## ebonovic

newsposter said:


> can DTV send out an update to 'just' a single or series of boxes (obviously they know every serial number? Or does every box in the stream get it?


No they can send it specific to the Access Card


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

FYI, Cox & TiVo rollout....

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060824/sfth020a.html?.v=1


----------



## ebonovic

seattlewendell said:


> What do you do if they give you a product that stinks? Can you say in your review that it stinks? Or would that mean no more free units for Earl?


Against the better judgement from my "counsel " thanks for the offer cheer 

To a marginal degree I have done that...

In the Samsung Flip-Top review, I posted about it's short commings
As well as the Big-Button remote.
I didn't hide any of the things "missing" from the HR20....

Especially with the HR20... the REVIEW portion of those posts, I attempted to be as Objective as possible about the unit.... Tangable things about the product... I saved all the Subjective stuff for the discussion thread.


----------



## ebonovic

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> FYI, Cox & TiVo rollout....
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060824/sfth020a.html?.v=1


Good (seriously) for TiVo and Cox.... here's to hoping they get their version out in less time then the Comcast version has...


----------



## mercurial

Wait... What about the TiVo 6.3 release on the Xbox 360? When are you going to review that Earl?


----------



## ebonovic

mercurial said:


> Wait... What about the TiVo 6.3 release on the Xbox 360? When are you going to review that Earl?


 Ahh... that is what I get for sending an XBL message while going all in last night... 

Ummm......


----------



## mattdb

tnedator said:


> What the heck are you guys harrasing him for? If you don't like the info he provides, don't read his posts.
> 
> If you don't like the way he reviews machines, don't read his reviews.
> 
> I for one enjoy his reviews and like looking for his updates on 6.3 and other subjects. Some inside information is better than none.


If people on this forum followed these rules, it would be a much nicer place. I got to work this morning and saw two extra pages on this thread and I thought *ohh it's here it's here!!!!* only to see this heckling.

This is just "inconceivable" 

Love this thread btw


----------



## mercurial

ebonovic said:


> Ahh... that is what I get for sending an XBL message while going all in last night...
> 
> Ummm......


Why you lying weasel!


----------



## dswallow

Kevin L said:


> So basically, Sledge, you're saying you'd rather look at a cute, cartoonish, GUI than an interface that has little window dressing and continues to show you the channel you're tuned? I don't get it. The purpose of DVRs is to watch more TV, not to play with the UI. Then again, since the TiVo UI is so slow, maybe they had to make it pretty.
> 
> The screenshots I saw of the HR20 reminds me of the UltimateTV UI - sleek, fast, informative, and did the job.


Without question or hesitation, I would much rather have the space that is dedicated to the live TV view on most menus used for providing more information related to the menu I'm on... more lines of guide data; more lines of options; et. al. In all my years of using HR10-250's never once have I said to myself "I sure wish I could see live TV in a little window right now." Pausing works just fine.

Now I'd really have no problem if it were a configurable option; more power to those who want 1/6 of their screen wasted with a live TV window. But I want the option to turn it off and use the space for something more useful to me.

And for that matter I expect menus to fully utilize HD resolution, and apparently that's still not happening.

So what exactly do we have with the HR20? A device that duplicates maybe 60-70% of the feature set of the HR10, adds MPEG4 support and interactive TV support, and utilizes a GUI that's consistent across all of DirecTV's latest receivers.


----------



## mx6bfast

I can't believe someone is getting grilled for getting a unit early and having a relationship with D*. Damn.  He already answered, right time, right place. 

If you really want to know if he is a D* employee ask him about the HD PQ. If he says there is nothing wrong with it and its just as good as other providers then he is planted.  

What was this thread about again....


----------



## Gunnyman

Cruzan said:


> Now that you mention it, the person who calls himself "Earl" has a very similar writing style to Rupert Murdoch.
> 
> Kind of makes you wonder...


Only thing it makes me wonder is why people are jumping on Earl. And why everyone cares so damn much about this topic.

Earl=DTV plant is the funniest thing I have read here in a long time.


----------



## Cruzan

Gunnyman said:


> Only thing it makes me wonder is why people are jumping on Earl. And why everyone cares so damn much about this topic.
> 
> Earl=DTV plant is the funniest thing I have read here in a long time.


Are you one of his minions?

Or maybe I was kidding? I'd love to see Rupert Murdoch on this board.

Seriously, Earl rocks. If you scroll back a couple hundred pages, you'll see I even wrote a song about him. (My wife is starting to worry.)


----------



## rvaniwaa

Gunnyman said:


> Only thing it makes me wonder is why people are jumping on Earl. And why everyone cares so damn much about this topic.
> 
> Earl=DTV plant is the funniest thing I have read here in a long time.


Don't worry, as soon as it is released, all of us will be jumping all over you to get the zipper done for 6.3 on the HDTiVo!

--Ron


----------



## Anubys

Gunnyman said:


> Only thing it makes me wonder is why people are jumping on Earl. And why everyone cares so damn much about this topic.
> 
> Earl=DTV plant is the funniest thing I have read here in a long time.


blaming the messenger has been the norm throughout history...why should we be any different?


----------



## tall1

seattlewendell said:


> What do you do if they give you a product that stinks? Can you say in your review that it stinks? Or would that mean no more free units for Earl?


Earl reports ALL the facts. It is up to you to decide if a product stinks.


----------



## brott

ebonovic said:


> Just like Dan Collins, *Otto*, and a lot of others did when I first joined this site nearly 6+ years ago


I miss otto


----------



## Capmeister

tnedator said:


> What the heck are you guys harrasing him for? If you don't like the info he provides, don't read his posts.
> 
> If you don't like the way he reviews machines, don't read his reviews.
> 
> I for one enjoy his reviews and like looking for his updates on 6.3 and other subjects. Some inside information is better than none.


Ditto. I like Earl's reviews and his info. I trust him, too.


----------



## Gunnyman

rvaniwaa said:


> Don't worry, as soon as it is released, all of us will be jumping all over you to get the zipper done for 6.3 on the HDTiVo!
> 
> --Ron


If these people don't get off Earl's back I just may hold off on Zipper for 6.3.


----------



## bidger

LOL. Good one, Gunnyman! 

If that don't shut 'em up, I don't know what will.


----------



## DrBunsen

ebonovic said:


> Just like Dan Collins, Otto, and a lot of others did when I first joined this site nearly 6+ years ago





brott said:


> I miss otto


Yeah. And also JAB.

And I kinda wonder what happened to my several hundred other posts from back when I was more active....


----------



## mattdb

DrBunsen said:


> And I kinda wonder what happened to my several hundred other posts from back when I was more active....


I had the same thing happen.

Matt


----------



## rminsk

ebonovic said:


> No they can send it specific to the Access Card


Actually it is not based on access card but on the receiver id. I think all the machines cache the software slices on there hard drives but the activation phone call is by receiver id.


----------



## seattlewendell

tnedator said:


> What the heck are you guys harrasing him for? If you don't like the info he provides, don't read his posts.
> 
> If you don't like the way he reviews machines, don't read his reviews.
> 
> I for one enjoy his reviews and like looking for his updates on 6.3 and other subjects. Some inside information is better than none.


I never said I didn't like his post. I asked him at totally legitimate question. Is he free to write whatever he wants or does D* have final control over his reviews. It is a totally legitimate question.
What it is not is:
1-An attack on Earl (as you suggest)
2-An attack on his reviews
3-A dislike for his post.

This is a forum to exchange information and ask questions. 
*tnedator*, at this point I'm going to have to quote Pulp Fiction and say "I don't remember asking you a god damn thing" (said with the anger and vigor of Sam Jackson)
Seriously dude, I didn't attack Earl I asked him a question that he is free to answer or not answer. Why are YOU attacking me? Since you are not the one doing reviews for D* then you don't have an answer to my question. So please stop attacking me with your total lack of information.

Thank you.


----------



## badmonkey

rminsk said:


> Actually it is not based on access card but on the receiver id. I think all the machines cache the software slices on there hard drives but the activation phone call is by receiver id.


What about the non-RID units? I would think that DirecTV can send to a specific access card number but I may be mistaken.


----------



## ebonovic

seattlewendell said:


> I never said I didn't like his post. I asked him at totally legitimate question. Is he free to write whatever he wants or does D* have final control over his reviews. It is a totally legitimate question.


Stop the TCF User on TCF User Violence.... please...

But to answer the question 5 for 5, the words written in my reviews where mine.
No alterations where requested nor done on DirecTV's behalf...


----------



## rminsk

badmonkey said:


> What about the non-RID units? I would think that DirecTV can send to a specific access card number but I may be mistaken.


I am sorry I used the wrong term. It is not by Receiver ID but by Service Number.


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> ....No alterations where requested nor done on DirecTV's behalf...


 Aha, "plausible deniablity" Earl works for the government!


----------



## rrr22777

ebonovic said:


> ...TiVo was (and I am saying "was") a great product when it was released... but even on the SA side of things... what has really been done to the unit? Mix in a little communication with a computer? Add some games? So short of MRV ... what has really changed to the TiVo I got as a gift 6 years ago?....


Exactly my thoughts .. features provided by independent developers such as tivoserver should be part of the feature set and do more for integration of Tivo with new media delivery methods then the stupid yahoo weather and traffic integration they worked on in HMO. Still cannot show pictures while also playing music!

IMHO tivoserver is the killer app for the tivo which you cannot do without.

No one who wants good picture quality cares about the Series 3!!! Cable sucks that is why there are millions of Dish and DirecTv subscribers.

Too bad the competition Tivo had - Ultimate TV and replay - died or slowed down otherwise we would not be waiting for 6.3 but probably on version 20.


----------



## MisterEd

If his Zipper gets stuck we'll all be in trouble.


rvaniwaa said:


> Don't worry, as soon as it is released, all of us will be jumping all over you to get the zipper done for 6.3 on the HDTiVo!
> 
> --Ron


----------



## slydog75

Gunnyman said:


> If these people don't get off Earl's back I just may hold off on Zipper for 6.3.


You're an EVIL Genius!


----------



## Arcady

ebonovic said:


> where


Wow, you used the correct spelling of this word! That makes once out of 50,000 tries!



(Sorry, I don't mean to be an ass. But is it really that hard to tell the difference between were and where?)


----------



## TreyS

Bickering aside, any update on the update?


----------



## rminsk

TreyS said:


> Bickering aside, any update on the update?


The latest update is DirecTV requested a small change and TiVo is delivering the change. DirecTV will have to test the change but it is easily tested. DirecTV still hopes to start the rollout in LA by the end of August.


----------



## dturturro

Why would the rollout be specific to LA?


----------



## ebonovic

Arcady said:


> Wow, you used the correct spelling of this word! That makes once out of 50,000 tries!
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I don't mean to be an ass. But is it really that hard to tell the difference between were and where?)


Side-effect of typing at over 120wpm
You get something stuck in your head...


----------



## rminsk

dturturro said:


> Why would the rollout be specific to LA?


They do a very limited rollout in the LA area to test. If no major problems pop up then they will rollout the software to the rest of the country over a few months.


----------



## cheer

ebonovic said:


> Side-effect of typing at over 120wpm
> You get something stuck in your head...


Where in your head is it stuck?

--chris

P.S. I'm so sorry.


----------



## purple6816

ebonovic said:


> Stop the TCF User on TCF User Violence.... please...
> 
> But to answer the question 5 for 5, the words written in my reviews where mine.
> No alterations where requested nor done on DirecTV's behalf...


I think SeattleWendle has had to much coffee. It is really depressing up here with the 90 degree weather lately. Need to cut him some slack weather can cause people to do really bad things.


----------



## kbohip

ebonovic said:


> BTW we need an emoticon with a smily putting a gun to his head....


Sorry Earl, this was the best I could find.







LMAO! I just noticed this thread has many more views than any thread ever has in the HDTV Tivo Powered DVR's forum. It's at well over 190k now!

BTW, it was speculated that Earl was in fact Rupert Murdoch. This is false! He is actually Charlie Ergen. Charlie...uh, I mean "Earl" is using this thread to gauge interest in HD Tivo powered DVR's.


----------



## temp357

You Guys are STILL talking about this? Man, someone close this thread out!

PLEASE!



I'd say shoot me, but i know too many of you would take that way to seriously


----------



## dr_mal

temp357 said:


> You Guys are STILL talking about this? Man, someone close this thread out!
> 
> PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say shoot me, but i know too many of you would take that way to seriously


Here's the unsubscribe link for you.


----------



## JayDog

It's been said before, but this thread is really for off-topic bashing...

When (if?) the update starts to make an appearance, you wont need to be reading this thread to find out, many new threads will start to appear.


----------



## willardcpa

kbohip said:


> ....I just noticed this thread has many more views than any thread ever has in the HDTV Tivo Powered DVR's forum. It's at well over 190k now!....


You might want to look at the score on the one at the top of the forum page, it's got over 524k.


----------



## dswallow

kbohip said:


> Sorry Earl, this was the best I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I just noticed this thread has many more views than any thread ever has in the HDTV Tivo Powered DVR's forum. It's at well over 190k now!


This thread has 748,673: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=169031

Curiously it was also about waiting for something, and had many of the same naysayers naysaying.


----------



## kbohip

willardcpa said:


> You might want to look at the score on the one at the top of the forum page, it's got over 524k.


Yea, but it's stickied.



dswallow said:


> This thread has 748,673: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/t...ad.php?t=169031
> 
> Curiously it was also about waiting for something, and had many of the same naysayers naysaying.


Ah, I only searched through the last year.


----------



## Lee L

Ahh, good times Doug, good times!


----------



## alaskahill

dswallow said:


> This thread has 748,673: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=169031
> 
> Curiously it was also about waiting for something, and had many of the same naysayers naysaying.


I actually posted to that thread.... So far I managed to avoid posting to this thread --- oops


----------



## seattlewendell

purple6816 said:


> I think SeattleWendle has had to much coffee. It is really depressing up here with the 90 degree weather lately. Need to cut him some slack weather can cause people to do really bad things.


Ha, Ha, Ha,....you may be right. I'm on my second Grande today. Also the building I work in has a Starbucks in the lobby(no surprise), but check this out. They are putting another one on the 40th floor....  
It's offical one Starbucks per block is not enough....we're doubling up.....  
OK since so this post isn't completley off topic......
Does anyone know why the upgrade is for 6.3 as opposed to giving us the lastest Tivo Software?


----------



## yunlin12

rrr22777 said:


> No one who wants good picture quality cares about the Series 3!!! Cable sucks that is why there are millions of Dish and DirecTv subscribers.


Do you know that DTV and Dish down-res their HDTV from 1920X1080 to 1280X1080?



rrr22777 said:


> Too bad the competition Tivo had - Ultimate TV and replay - died or slowed down otherwise we would not be waiting for 6.3 but probably on version 20.


If it weren't for DTV we'd be on 7.3. If it were up to DTV alone we'd be on version 20, all for bug fixes.


----------



## dturturro

rminsk said:


> They do a very limited rollout in the LA area to test. If no major problems pop up then they will rollout the software to the rest of the country over a few months.


Are we still talking about the 6.3 upgrade? I don't see why that would only go to one city. I know the HR20-700 went to only LA for inventory reasons but a s/w upgrade has no such limitations.


----------



## rminsk

dturturro said:


> Are we still talking about the 6.3 upgrade? I don't see why that would only go to one city. I know the HR20-700 went to only LA for inventory reasons but a s/w upgrade has no such limitations.


DirecTV has always rolled out the software to LA first to make sure there are no major problems. Then they slowly roll it out over the rest of the country. The complete roll out usually last about 2 months. There was a release for the series 2 that caused a major problem with some multiswitches a while back that was caught in the LA rollout.


----------



## rrr22777

If we have the unit upgraded with Instant Cake will it be able to take the download?


----------



## markf

rminsk said:


> DirecTV has always rolled out the software to LA first to make sure there are no major problems. Then they slowly roll it out over the rest of the country. The complete roll out usually last about 2 months. There was a release for the series 2 that caused a major problem with some multiswitches a while back that was caught in the LA rollout.


When you say that DirecTV will probably make the new software available to customers in LA first, does that mean the entire LA area or a specific part of LA? I'm in Northridge (about 20 miles north of downtown LA) and I'm just curious if I would be included in an initial LA only limited launch of the 6.3.


----------



## jcricket

yunlin12 said:


> Do you know that DTV and Dish down-res their HDTV from 1920X1080 to 1280X1080?


Does Comcast do this as well? I'm guessing the answer is no, but was just curious.

Also, will that practice stop when they move the HD channels to the satellites broadcasting in MPEG4? There are LIL now on those satellites, so I'm curious if anyone knows what the resolution is for those channels.


----------



## jaobrien6

seattlewendell said:


> Does anyone know why the upgrade is for 6.3 as opposed to giving us the lastest Tivo Software?


Primarily because D* doesn't want to enable MRV on the DTivos.


----------



## rminsk

markf said:


> When you say that DirecTV will probably make the new software available to customers in LA first, does that mean the entire LA area or a specific part of LA? I'm in Northridge (about 20 miles north of downtown LA) and I'm just curious if I would be included in an initial LA only limited launch of the 6.3.


It is done by zip code. I'm not sure but they may do the whole 90xxx zipcode. Even then it is randomly done by service number in the area.


----------



## tall1

jaobrien6 said:


> Primarily because D* doesn't want to enable MRV on the DTivos.


And how do you know this?


----------



## rminsk

tall1 said:


> And how do you know this?


If you have a few hours read http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=109505


----------



## kcmurphy88

rminsk said:


> DirecTV has always rolled out the software to LA first to make sure there are no major problems. Then they slowly roll it out over the rest of the country. The complete roll out usually last about 2 months. There was a release for the series 2 that caused a major problem with some multiswitches a while back that was caught in the LA rollout.


I'm told the reason it's always L.A. is that DirecTV's engineers are in West L.A. Who better to test it than all the engineers bashing on it at home? I'd be annoyed, too, except I live in West LA....


----------



## rminsk

kcmurphy88 said:


> I'm told the reason it's always L.A. is that DirecTV's engineers are in West L.A.


I think it is more because DirecTVs main office is in El Segundo, California right by LAX.


----------



## JaserLet

rminsk said:


> I think it is more because DirecTVs main office is in El Segundo, California right by LAX.


This explains a lot, actually....

And could be the punchline to many jokes!


----------



## webini

rminsk said:


> DirecTV has always rolled out the software to LA first to make sure there are no major problems. Then they slowly roll it out over the rest of the country. The complete roll out usually last about 2 months. There was a release for the series 2 that caused a major problem with some multiswitches a while back that was caught in the LA rollout.


I'm in Maine and we had a series 2 killed with that release. Multiswitch issue. If it was caught in the LA rollout and distributed to the rest of the country slowly by zip from CA I would think that it would have been impossible for the bug to reach me.


----------



## tbb1226

JaserLet said:


> This explains a lot, actually....
> 
> And could be the punchline to many jokes!


I don't get what's funny about that. How about an example of what it explains, and maybe one of the "many jokes."


----------



## ShiningBengal

rrr22777 said:


> If we have the unit upgraded with Instant Cake will it be able to take the download?


InstantCake does not involve the DirecTiVo operating system, other than to transfer an exact image of it to a new disk. It does increase the disk cache, but that in no way affects the OS.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

ShiningBengal said:


> InstantCake does not involve the DirecTiVo operating system, other than to transfer an exact image of it to a new disk. It does increase the disk cache, but that in no way affects the OS.


If the OS image is exact, why do the logos go away after using IC ?


----------



## mx6bfast

markf said:


> When you say that DirecTV will probably make the new software available to customers in LA first, does that mean the entire LA area or a specific part of LA? I'm in Northridge (about 20 miles north of downtown LA) and I'm just curious if I would be included in an initial LA only limited launch of the 6.3.


So I guess it wont be really live until more than one city can get it? Kinda like the new HD-DVR


----------



## tnedator

ShiningBengal said:


> InstantCake does not involve the DirecTiVo operating system, other than to transfer an exact image of it to a new disk. It does increase the disk cache, but that in no way affects the OS.


I still have not been able to find any confirmation on the disk cache increase. Are you referring to the swap file? If so, does it increase it above the 127mb limit that MFStools has?

I tried to use instantcake on a new 750gb drive today, and it wouldn't get past 91%. In the end, I wound up using the Weaknees iso and did an MFStools image copy from my original drive to my new 750gb.

Looking at their website, it looks like Instant cake is either limited to 400gb drives, or their release notes are out of date. Regardless, I couldn't get it to apply the image to my 750gb drive.


----------



## litzdog911

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> If the OS image is exact, why do the logos go away after using IC ?


Because the InstantCake image is not the same as your Tivo's original image file that was already encrypted to your Tivo motherboard. A "clear and delete" step is required to re-encrypt them together after the upgrade. Unfortunately a "clear and delete everything" will wipe out the channel logos. But they'll come back with the next software update.


----------



## ShiningBengal

tnedator said:


> I still have not been able to find any confirmation on the disk cache increase. Are you referring to the swap file? If so, does it increase it above the 127mb limit that MFStools has?
> 
> I tried to use instantcake on a new 750gb drive today, and it wouldn't get past 91%. In the end, I wound up using the Weaknees iso and did an MFStools image copy from my original drive to my new 750gb.
> 
> Looking at their website, it looks like Instant cake is either limited to 400gb drives, or their release notes are out of date. Regardless, I couldn't get it to apply the image to my 750gb drive.


No, the disk cache is not the same as a disk swap file. Virtual Memory (aka swap file) extends RAM by swapping data between RAM and the hard disk. Disk Cache speeds up hard disk access by storing info about recently accessed files. The information I had about InstantCake is that it had been tested with 500 GB drives and that it works.

There are some read me files and or text files on the InstantCake image disk I created. I will take a look at the CD and see what it has, if anything, to say about the disk caching and post it here later today. Bear in mind, I did not replace the drive on my HR10-250. I replaced 2 married drives on my Philips DSR6000. Those drives together consisted of at total of 140 GB on two 5400 RPM drives (the original 40 GB Quantum drive plus a new IBM 100 GB drive). I used MFS tools to do that job. That was 3 years ago, but recently my drives showed signs of failing, so I decided to bake an InstantCake with a new 250 GB 7200 RPM drive.

The new disk caching clearly sped the system up considerably. For one thing, the DirecTV grid style guide now works instantaneously. Prior to the upgrade, you watched the cells literally populate one by one. Scrolling through the guide is likewise nearly instantaneous. Every function seems to be on steroids now.

Yes, I did lose my logo's. They are so important to me  that I never even noticed they were gone until today! If they are gone forever, it won't bother me. I actually can read quite quickly.


----------



## ShiningBengal

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> If the OS image is exact, why do the logos go away after using IC ?


I should have said it is an exact image of someone else's TiVo software, one that is of the same model being upgraded. You do keep the logo's, but they are in a program guide that is for a different area of the country.

It is the Clear and Delete Everything that causes the logos to go away. Perhaps someone else can explain why this is the case, but I assume this is because the logo's exist in some top level file structure, and is not part of the operating system at all. This would be logical, since logo's do sometimes change, and the logos would have to be updatable when that occurs. Otherwise, God forbid!, you'd have a logo mismatch.


----------



## sluciani

ShiningBengal said:


> [...]
> Yes, I did lose my logo's. They are so important to me  that I never even noticed they were gone until today! If they are gone forever, it won't bother me. I actually can read quite quickly.


I find it quite handy to see whether the "CSI" in my now playing list was recorded from CBS or Spike. Great timesaver, IMHO.

/steve


----------



## newsposter

but logos stay if you only CD the todo /SP etc?


----------



## mikeny

sluciani said:


> I find it quite handy to see whether the "CSI" in my now playing list was recorded from CBS or Spike. Great timesaver, IMHO.
> 
> /steve


My son relys on the "Boom" and "Cartoon Network" logos to find his shows. That's for sure.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

OK, so.. Getting back on track... It's almost the end of August... And still no update rollout. WTF D*?

I'd been very optimistic about this release, and had faith that it would someday be released. But I think today, I'll just give up hope.


----------



## tazzmission

xsirenonthe101x said:


> OK, so.. Getting back on track... It's almost the end of August... And still no update rollout. WTF D*?
> 
> I'd been very optimistic about this release, and had faith that it would someday be released. But I think today, I'll just give up hope.


I'm with you. I just don't think it is coming now. I hope it is though.


----------



## kbohip

I just hope that by the time 6.3 does come out, I'll still be using my HR10-250 and not an HR20! There is NO excuse for this update not to have been on these machines a year or more ago. They should have come out at the same time or even before all the other Directivo's got the 6.2 update.


----------



## AbMagFab

xsirenonthe101x said:


> OK, so.. Getting back on track... It's almost the end of August... And still no update rollout. WTF D*?
> 
> I'd been very optimistic about this release, and had faith that it would someday be released. But I think today, I'll just give up hope.


Not to say I told you so, but...

You all really shouldn't listen to people who won't tell you their sources, and repeatedly promise things that don't happen. Did you learn nothing from the initial HR10 release and that infamous retailer (whose name we aren't allowed to mention)?

Again, you'll get it, at best, after the HR20 is more widely available. Now that it's out in LA, there's a chance we'll see 6.3, but likely not until the HR20 is in your local BB/CC.  At the latest, you'll get it just before the Series 3 is generally available.

These are business decisions. The HR10 can't look better than the HR20. That would be very bad for DirecTV. However if DirecTV started losing customers to cable because of the S3, that would be worse. That's the narrow window we're working with. So by end of year, most likely.


----------



## drew2k

AbMagFab said:


> Again, you'll get it, at best, after the HR20 is more widely available. Now that it's out in LA, there's a chance we'll see 6.3, but likely not until the HR20 is in your local BB/CC. At the latest, you'll get it just before the Series 3 is generally available.


Cool! AbMagFab thinks we'll have the 6.3 upgrade by September 17th. (A date floating around for S3 at Best Buy.)

Hope the Kool-Aid that's been waiting for you wasn't too warm when you finally had some ...


----------



## Cruzan

AbMagFab said:


> Not to say I told you so, but...
> 
> These are business decisions. The HR10 can't look better than the HR20. That would be very bad for DirecTV. However if DirecTV started losing customers to cable because of the S3, that would be worse. That's the narrow window we're working with. So by end of year, most likely.


I'm sure this is all about the deal DirecTV cut with Tivo a few months ago. Tivo wants its users to have the best experience they can, and the fact that there's been an update for our boxes in the can for a couple of years must have driven them crazy.

It doesn't make sense for DirecTV to push out an update unless it's in exchange for something from Tivo.


----------



## GalenMD

AbMagFab said:


> The HR10 can't look better than the HR20. That would be very bad for DirecTV. However if DirecTV started losing customers to cable because of the S3, that would be worse. That's the narrow window we're working with. So by end of year, most likely.


What difference does it make if the HR10 looks better or not? Looks like it won't be available anymore anyway so there'll be no choice. Most consumers are pretty ignorant . They'll call and ask for a Tivo and they'll get "a DVR that works the same way."

Back to the L.A. thing. This doesn't bother me since that's where I am located. However, prior posts stated that the upgrade would be downloaded via satellite and activated by the phone. If you are located, say in O.C., can you just dial into a 310 area code?

Excuse my ignorance on this, as this is coming from a person who just spent an hour trying to figure out why none of my tivos are dialing out, only to realize that I forgot to upgrade them to the new L.A. mandatory 10-digit dialing that went into effect last month.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

Yeah well, I'm sure the guys here cant reveal their sources. But I dont think they're making things up. I generally trust their info/sources, and you can't hold them responsible for company policy and changes or delays. They just heard something and passed it along. 

But I do agree with you about the HR10 vs the HR20. It would seem silly for D* to release the 6.3 upgrade before the new HD DVR is widely available and make the HD TiVo look better and outperform the new unit.

I do hope they'll release it soon, and if they don't, I hope every HR10 owner will e-mail or write in to D* about their disgust.


----------



## AbMagFab

drew2k said:


> Cool! AbMagFab thinks we'll have the 6.3 upgrade by September 17th. (A date floating around for S3 at Best Buy.)
> 
> Hope the Kool-Aid that's been waiting for you wasn't too warm when you finally had some ...


If you're going to use an analogy, at least try to get it right.


----------



## AbMagFab

GalenMD said:


> What difference does it make if the HR10 looks better or not? Looks like it won't be available anymore anyway so there'll be no choice. Most consumers are pretty ignorant . They'll call and ask for a Tivo and they'll get "a DVR that works the same way."


It's not about consumers, it's about investors. Investors have been losing faith in DirecTV for months now. The HR20 is just the latest. Investors actually do look at the technology, and make evaluations based on this. Currently, the HR10 is slow, old, no folders, etc., so the HR20 should be able to outperform it side-by-side, both on paper and in person (usability aside). The 6.3 update would make this much more difficult, and negative comparisons would be far less obvious (only MPEG-4 would be different).

Once the S3 is out (and generally available), DirecTV will be scrambling. It'll be fun to watch.


----------



## drew2k

AbMagFab said:


> If you're going to use an analogy, at least try to get it right.


 

What?


----------



## JimSpence

AbMagFab said:


> Again, you'll get it, at best, after the HR20 is more widely available. Now that it's out in LA, there's a chance we'll see 6.3, but likely not until the HR20 is in your local BB/CC. At the latest, you'll get it just before the Series 3 is generally available.


 Apples and oranges comparison with the HR20 and the Series 3. One has nothing to do with the other really. And, the HR20 won't be showing up in my area any time soon because of my DMA (156). So I believe they will spring the uipdate on the HR10's just as they did with series 1 SD TiVo's. DirecTV just made a mistake when that web page got posted.


----------



## mattn2

kbohip said:


> I just hope that by the time 6.3 does come out, I'll still be using my HR10-250 and not an HR20! There is NO excuse for this update not to have been on these machines a year or more ago. They should have come out at the same time or even before all the other Directivo's got the 6.2 update.


Well, if we are waiting until "all the other DirecTiVo's got the 6.2 update" we will have a very long wait. (The original DirecTiVos still have no 6.* and no folders).

Be careful on what you wish for ... you may actually get it.

# Matt


----------



## ebonovic

AbMagFab said:


> Not to say I told you so, but...
> 
> You all really shouldn't listen to people who won't tell you their sources, and repeatedly promise things that don't happen. Did you learn nothing from the initial HR10 release and that infamous retailer (whose name we aren't allowed to mention)?


Ahh....

So back to the harping on the HR10-250 again with Robert and Value Electronics... Just because you and some others had a bad experience...... negates the 100's if not thousands of transactions that went on (and still go on today) without a hitch.

And "won't reveal their sources".... your kidding me right?

I seemed to be a "tad" right on the HR20... just a bit... Mid August... When I said it back in June... But I guess it doesn't count as a release........

And let's see... based on my latest updates to the update...... I guess "updates" to state that things are delayed and not comming out when previous thought they would come out... I guess those don't count on being correct either....

Dang I can't wait for the TiVo Series 3 to come..... I really can't...
More so to see the threads that follow it's release then for the product it self.


----------



## Markman07

Earl don't take the bait!  If we ignore the clowns the circus will eventually move to the next town.


----------



## ebonovic

Markman07 said:


> Earl don't take the bait!  If we ignore the clowns the circus will eventually move to the next town.


----------



## Anubys

ebonovic said:


>


when I saw Earl's response...I thought the same thing...unfortunately, Earl's response means that he didn't just take the bait, he was already a nice fillet on the clown's dish!


----------



## TonyD79

I get the impression that AbMagFab has never been in a position to have an inside source. I have them in a couple of areas both in business and my personal life. I can make statements on issues and things that will happen but NEVER divulge my source if something was told with any level of secrecy.

Or AbMagFab just needs to grow up.


----------



## MichaelK

AbMagFab said:


> .... At the latest, you'll get it just before the Series 3 is generally available.
> ...


looks like Mid September if that's your thought...


----------



## DrBunsen

ebonovic said:


> So back to the harping on the HR10-250 again with Robert and Value Electronics... Just because you and some others had a bad experience...... negates the 100's if not thousands of transactions that went on (and still go on today) without a hitch.


 It's not often that you find a lot of satisfied customers raising banners of praise about good service - it's only the dissatisfied ones that raise a stink. My 1st HDTiVo came from Robert without a hitch and is still running strong, and I saved $100 by buying through him. So, count me amongst the satisfied.

I've had bad experiences with vendors and raised a stink so I don't begrudge anyone that right. But I reserve the right to counterpoint when I get good service from someone that's getting complained about.

Um... Am I suddenly going to find myself being called a shill?


----------



## ebonovic

SHILL!!!!!!! welcome to the club..


----------



## harley3k

MichaelK said:


> looks like Mid September if that's your thought...


[speculation on]
hmmm.... yes, maybe it's not D* that's monkeying with the timing of fixing the 6.3 "bugs", but TIVO themselves?! Would they have reasons for delaying the 6.3 update until after Series3, or to coincide with it?
[/conspiracy theory off]

[reality on]
like most companies, the left hands never know what the right hands are doing and the right hands are usually jerking off. None of this timing means anything.

Still it will be very interesting to have the HR20, the 6.3 update for HR10, and the Series 3 all released [in the wild] at about the same time. Interesting times indeed for High Definition DVRs in the world 

[/reality off?]

-h


----------



## MichaelK

I'm sure TiVO is currently busy with the finishing touches on the series 3.

Pages ago Earl posted that they haven't been so quick to get Directv the latest and greatest beta version.

It doesn't take much to figure where TiVo's priorities are....


----------



## mx6bfast

what's a shill?


----------



## Lo-CA$H

Shill
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A shill is an associate of a person selling goods or services who pretends no association to the seller and assumes the air of an enthusiastic customer. The intention of the shill is, using crowd psychology, to encourage other potential customers unaware of the set-up to purchase said goods or services. Shills are often employed by confidence artists.

The word "shill" is probably related to "shillaber", a word of obscure early-20th century origin with the same meaning.

Shills are illegal in many circumstances and in many jurisdictions because of the frequently fraudulent and damaging character of their actions. However, if a shill does not place uninformed parties at a risk of loss, but merely generates buzz, the shill's actions may be legal. For example, a person planted in an audience to laugh and applaud when appropriate, see "claque", or to participate in on-stage activities as a "random member of the audience", is a type of legal shill.

I had to look it up too!


----------



## ebonovic

Lo-CA$H said:


> Shill
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A shill is an associate of a person selling goods or services who pretends no association to the seller and assumes the air of an enthusiastic customer. The intention of the shill is, using crowd psychology, to encourage other potential customers unaware of the set-up to purchase said goods or services. Shills are often employed by confidence artists.
> 
> The word "shill" is probably related to "shillaber", a word of obscure early-20th century origin with the same meaning.
> 
> Shills are illegal in many circumstances and in many jurisdictions because of the frequently fraudulent and damaging character of their actions. However, if a shill does not place uninformed parties at a risk of loss, but merely generates buzz, the shill's actions may be legal. For example, a person planted in an audience to laugh and applaud when appropriate, see "claque", or to participate in on-stage activities as a "random member of the audience", is a type of legal shill.
> 
> I had to look it up too!


Ahh... I guess that clears it up... I am NOT a shill after all..

As I don't pretent to NOT have an association with DirecTV.
I don't work for them, but do have an association/relationship with contacts at DirecTV.

And if anything... I try to put as much of the facts out there so the people ARE informed, and allow them to make their OWN decisions on what to purchase or not.

Thanks for the definition...

Note: Is Monday over yet?


----------



## Dave-D

ebonovic said:


> Note: Is Monday over yet?


Earl,
You've got a DVR. Just record Monday, then fast forward through it.


----------



## drew2k

mx6bfast said:


> what's a shill?


Deja vu! We've already had that discussion, right in this very thread!

I think it was around a decade ago, towards the middle of the thread.


----------



## drew2k

MichaelK said:


> looks like Mid September if that's your thought...


I already pointed that out, but got some weird reply I didn't quite understand ... and I'm OK with that!


----------



## MichaelK

drew2k said:


> I already pointed that out, but got some weird reply I didn't quite understand ... and I'm OK with that!


some posters use differnt logic than others...

some how i dont always follow abmagfab...


----------



## mulscully

If a thread gets long enought it comes full circle....


----------



## rminsk

GalenMD said:


> Back to the L.A. thing. This doesn't bother me since that's where I am located. However, prior posts stated that the upgrade would be downloaded via satellite and activated by the phone. If you are located, say in O.C., can you just dial into a 310 area code?


No, it is not done by phone number. It is linked to your service ID number and your account. If your account is in the LA area then it will not matter where you call from.


----------



## mx6bfast

drew2k said:


> Deja vu! We've already had that discussion, right in this very thread!
> 
> I think it was around a decade ago, towards the middle of the thread.


I've been in this thread since it first started. It was probably talked about around the point that I started zoning out because nothing was interesting.


----------



## ECEGatorTuro

Forgive me for going off topic but it seems that is quite the norm in this thread anyway.

What is the big craze about the Series 3 Tivo? Why does everyone keep saying DTV is going to be shaking in their boots when it comes out? And no I'm not being sarcastic... I'm just extremely ignorant and a Tivo newbie.

Also, what defines a Series 2 Tivo? Is the HR10 a Series 2? I'm just a little confused...


----------



## Mark Lopez

ECEGatorTuro said:


> What is the big craze about the Series 3 Tivo? Why does everyone keep saying DTV is going to be shaking in their boots when it comes out? And no I'm not being sarcastic... I'm just extremely ignorant and a Tivo newbie.


Because it will be a HD unit that can be used with cable and some here think that everyone will dump DirecTV for it.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Jesus Christ, what a 169% totally worthless thread.


----------



## old7

SpankyInChicago said:


> Jesus Christ, what a 169% totally worthless thread.


And I see you felt inclined to add even more worthless information.


----------



## spciesla

What percentage of statistics are made up?


----------



## dswallow

SpankyInChicago said:


> Jesus Christ, what a 169% totally worthless thread.


You'd think having more than 1,000 posts would get the thread closed.

But maybe you have the right idea of turning it into a religious discussion. That should do it.


----------



## Ein

Seemed like only 20 people contributed to this thread and each posted about 100 times.


----------



## SledgeHammer!

This thread should have been closed a long time ago, as should every other 6.3 thread. I think they are way more then 169% useless. Earl has only posted about 5 informative posts in this thread. Every other post is useless.


----------



## alv

I agree with Sledgehammer, maybe close the thread to all but Earl.


----------



## fasTLane

Stick a fork in it.


----------



## Fahtrim

to the top


----------



## BillyT2002

spciesla said:


> What percentage of statistics are made up?


I've heard that is is 3.1415926...%


----------



## Markman07

We have a lot of wanna be moderators! Honestly who really cares if this thread has gone astray? I mean does it hurt you in some way? Does it cause night terrors? I mean with all the problems in this world why does someone get soooooo hung up on this thread not being what they want or think it should be!? It is an internet forum and nothing else. Of course this is only my opinion and does not reflect those of my friends, spouse, kids, dog, Earl, Earl's friends, Tivo, Ponies or Goats, any higher ups or anyone besides me. This opinion also can change without notice and may be defined differently in additional posts.


----------



## ProStreet

This question is a bit off topic, but here goes. When will I get the 6.3 update for my HR10-250?


----------



## GalenMD

As soon as this thread is closed, some newbie will create a new thread titled "Why does my HR10-250 not have folders" or "Why is this thing so darn slow" and every last one of us will jump into the discussion about why, when and where we will receive the 6.3 update. Each of us will end up saying the same damn things. Earl will give us an update to the update on the update, AbFabMag will doubt everything, everybody else will go way off topic and we will be in the exact same place we are today. In fact, why don't we close this thread, copy all of our posts and just paste them back in to the new thread now? Wouldn't that save us all a bunch of time?


----------



## Markman07

GalenMD, great post! I think, being a wanna-be moderator myself, we should put your post on top of the first page as a sticky! I would have suggested that Earl be the only one allowed to post here but two problems. One is he isn't a moderator and most importantly is he is a White Sox fan! :-D


----------



## dswallow

GalenMD said:


> As soon as this thread is closed, some newbie will create a new thread titled "Why does my HR10-250 not have folders" or "Why is this thing so darn slow" and every last one of us will jump into the discussion about why, when and where we will receive the 6.3 update. Each of us will end up saying the same damn things. Earl will give us an update to the update on the update, AbFabMag will doubt everything, everybody else will go way off topic and we will be in the exact same place we are today. In fact, why don't we close this thread, copy all of our posts and just paste them back in to the new thread now? Wouldn't that save us all a bunch of time?


But the newbies who actually read an entire thread before posting in it will have much less to read and it'll benefit them.


----------



## willardcpa

I've looked everywhere and on ebay, but I can't seem to locate a source of bumper stickers that say "I'm a friend of Earl"?


----------



## Sknzfan

willardcpa said:


> I've looked everywhere and on ebay, but I can't seem to locate a source of bumper stickers that say "I'm a friend of Earl"?


Maybe you should go to the " IS EARL A ......... " Thread...their are PROBABLY Advertisement's on the Same Page from .....Someone !!!   

Earl just shakes his head...and GRIN'S !


----------



## mx6bfast

willardcpa said:


> I've looked everywhere and on ebay, but I can't seem to locate a source of bumper stickers that say "I'm a friend of Earl"?


So this begs the question, is Earl really like Earl on NBC?


----------



## harley3k

mx6bfast said:


> So this begs the question, is Earl really like Earl on NBC?


Yes, that is why he has been so helpful in these forums over the years and giving us inside information... he's making up for past mistakes in life to help his Karma.


----------



## STL

I'm starting to get more and more cynical about ever seeing 6.x on the HR10-250.  I am getting the idea that as the HR20-700 becomes more widely available, Earl (and/or his sources) will start talking about more "issues" with the 6.x software to the point it's eternally delayed. I'm feeling like all the past rumors/promises of 6.x software for the HR10-250 were just carrots -- in an effort to keep subs from jumping ship before the HR20-700 arrived. I think it will only take another month before we know if that has really been the case.


----------



## zalusky

So if the result of the DISH lawsuit causes them to embrace Tivo.

How long would it take Tivo to come out with a DISH equivalent to the HR10.

Does DTV own the technology or could TIVO simply port over the base technology onto a slightly different satellite decoder meaning maybe 6 months.

Or would they have to go back to ground zero like they did on the S3 and it would take a year or more?

I certainly would consider dumping DTV in a heartbeat and go BACK to Dish if they did this.

Of course would Dish cripple the technology like DYV did?


----------



## BillyT2002

If DISH Network offered a high-definition MPEG-4/Ka-band capable DVR with TIVO software built into it, I'd be their next customer.


----------



## tazzmission

STL said:


> I'm starting to get more and more cynical about ever seeing 6.x on the HR10-250.  I am getting the idea that as the HR20-700 becomes more widely available, Earl (and/or his sources) will start talking about more "issues" with the 6.x software to the point it's eternally delayed. I'm feeling like all the past rumors/promises of 6.x software for the HR10-250 were just carrots -- in an effort to keep subs from jumping ship before the HR20-700 arrived. I think it will only take another month before we know if that has really been the case.


I am thinking the same thing. We will know by the end of Sept. if we are getting the update or not. I can't see it taking longer than that.

Then again, what do I know???


----------



## wmschultz

The only thing I have to add is


----------



## purwater

I just had my HR10-250 installed today and I can definitely see why everyone is wanting the upgrade. I didn't realize just how slow the thing was. It's usable, but very painful after using the 6.2 on my other tivos. The guy mentioned that they were supposed to be getting some HR20s soon. I'm doubtful considering we're in DMA 80something.


----------



## Mavrick22

purwater said:


> I just had my HR10-250 installed today and I can definitely see why everyone is wanting the upgrade. I didn't realize just how slow the thing was. It's usable, but very painful after using the 6.2 on my other tivos. The guy mentioned that they were supposed to be getting some HR20s soon. I'm doubtful considering we're in DMA 80something.


I would not count fully on your DMA being in the 80 something as being a limiting factor on you getting the HR20 for I am in DMA 120 something and had an HR10-250 installed yesterday and was told by the installer that he would be back in a few weeks to swap it for an HR20 for he said that they have been told by D* that any HR10-250 they install from now on they will be required to go back and swap with an HR20 when they get the okay to start installing them.

Of course I take this with a grain of salt for half of the time you cannot believe anything that the installers or CSR's tell you. I asked him if this was true why were they installing brand new HR10's right now when they will have to only swap them in a few weeks. And is response was that they are looking to have an increse in installs when the HR20's are deployed and that is why they are installing the hr10's currently with the AT9 so that when the HR20 hits the dish will already be there and all they have to do is a simple reciever swap.

I will believe all of this when I see it though.


----------



## Anubys

purwater said:


> I just had my HR10-250 installed today and I can definitely see why everyone is wanting the upgrade. I didn't realize just how slow the thing was. It's usable, but very painful after using the 6.2 on my other tivos. The guy mentioned that they were supposed to be getting some HR20s soon. I'm doubtful considering we're in DMA 80something.


you think a brand new HR10-250 is slow?!

wait until you fill it up...THEN you'll know what SLOW really means!


----------



## BrettStah

You know, either I have the fastest HR10-250 in the world, or my baseline level of slowness is a lot lower, thanks to the first-generation Philips DSR6000 DirecTivos that I also have, each hacked with larger drives that are usually filled to the brim. Compared to them, my stock HD-Tivo is pretty quick!


----------



## MichaelK

GalenMD said:


> As soon as this thread is closed, some newbie will create a new thread titled "Why does my HR10-250 not have folders" or "Why is this thing so darn slow" and every last one of us will jump into the discussion about why, when and where we will receive the 6.3 update. Each of us will end up saying the same damn things. Earl will give us an update to the update on the update, AbFabMag will doubt everything, everybody else will go way off topic and we will be in the exact same place we are today. In fact, why don't we close this thread, copy all of our posts and just paste them back in to the new thread now? Wouldn't that save us all a bunch of time?


I vote that for post of the week! :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## buzzword

ECEGatorTuro said:


> Forgive me for going off topic but it seems that is quite the norm in this thread anyway.
> 
> What is the big craze about the Series 3 Tivo? Why does everyone keep saying DTV is going to be shaking in their boots when it comes out? And no I'm not being sarcastic... I'm just extremely ignorant and a Tivo newbie.
> 
> Also, what defines a Series 2 Tivo? Is the HR10 a Series 2? I'm just a little confused...


Because why put up with compressed HD satellite video (and DTV comresses a lot) if you can get TiVo functionality with virtually any cable provider, whose signal should be better than DTV's.

Series 2: USB ports (functional), networking built in. The HR-10 is not a series 2, it's more like a Series 1.5  (older software, USBports are non funtional). I don't have one (I have a SAT-T60 and an HR10-250), so others can correct me or add to the finer points.


----------



## AbMagFab

GalenMD said:


> As soon as this thread is closed, some newbie will create a new thread titled "Why does my HR10-250 not have folders" or "Why is this thing so darn slow" and every last one of us will jump into the discussion about why, when and where we will receive the 6.3 update. Each of us will end up saying the same damn things. Earl will give us an update to the update on the update, AbFabMag will doubt everything, everybody else will go way off topic and we will be in the exact same place we are today. In fact, why don't we close this thread, copy all of our posts and just paste them back in to the new thread now? Wouldn't that save us all a bunch of time?


Actually, it would save us a bunch of time if people didn't post unfounded rumors without naming their sources, and didn't allow themselved to get used as "shills" for DirecTV.

Not that anyone here does that, I'm just saying...


----------



## ebonovic

AbMagFab said:


> Actually, it would save us a bunch of time if people didn't post unfounded rumors without naming their sources, and didn't allow themselved to get used as "shills" for DirecTV.
> 
> Not that anyone here does that, I'm just saying...


To bite... or not to bite...
That is the question... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I think I need to go ask one of my other imaginary friends/sources if I should or not... brb


----------



## Arcady

willardcpa said:


> I've looked everywhere and on ebay, but I can't seem to locate a source of bumper stickers that say "I'm a friend of Earl"?


You used the wrong search terms. A true friend of Earl would write it like this:

"Eye yam a Troo Firend uv Eearl."


----------



## ebonovic

Funny... you guys will have a much easier time finding the "Earl's in the Trunk" or "Earl's got to die" bumper stickers...

I HATE that song... mostly because my sister calls me at 1:00am when she is at the concerts....


----------



## tazzmission

Earl, can you check with your peeps and see if we should expect the update in Sept?

Two days left in August. It will not be here by then.

I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## ebonovic

tazzmission said:


> Earl, can you check with your peeps and see if we should expect the update in Sept?
> 
> Two days left in August. It will not be here by then.
> 
> I hope I am wrong though.


I have checked with them..... As I said in my last update, they where still trying for the end of August..... but it is doubtfull...

I am still going to continue to honor my "bet" regarding the September 11th though (my wifes birthday).

And you all know how much I sit back and like to be quiet.


----------



## kbohip

Anubys said:


> you think a brand new HR10-250 is slow?!
> 
> wait until you fill it up...THEN you'll know what SLOW really means!


Yea, the things a freakin' Ferrari when it's empty of SP's! Mine's gotten so slow now, I had to turn the stupid Tivo sounds back on just to make sure my remote commands were making it to the unit. I was getting tired of hitting a key, waiting, and then when nothing happened hitting it again, thinking it didn't receive the command. Of course it did and I'd end up going past where I wanted to.


----------



## kepper

kbohip said:


> Yea, the things a freakin' Ferrari when it's empty of SP's! Mine's gotten so slow now, I had to turn the stupid Tivo sounds back on just to make sure my remote commands were making it to the unit. I was getting tired of hitting a key, waiting, and then when nothing happened hitting it again, thinking it didn't receive the command. Of course it did and I'd end up going past where I wanted to.


Since this is the time where most of the summer shows are ending and the new season hasn't really started yet, I did a clear and delete yesterday. I forgot how smoothly the unit runs when it is uncluttered. I am in the LA area, but I'm one of those who remains skeptical about 6.3 arriving in my lifetime  , so I figured I would do a clear & delete now to keep my sanity.


----------



## az_double_eagle

kbohip said:


> Yea, < snip>, I had to turn the stupid Tivo sounds back on just to make sure my remote commands were making it to the unit.


I just came back to life after a massive migraine and this was one of the first posts I read. Thanks for making me laugh loudly. I really needed that.

Great post!


----------



## Jeanesco

buzzword said:


> Because why put up with compressed HD satellite video (and DTV comresses a lot) if you can get TiVo functionality with virtually any cable provider, whose signal should be better than DTV's.
> 
> Series 2: USB ports (functional), networking built in. The HR-10 is not a series 2, it's more like a Series 1.5  (older software, USBports are non funtional). I don't have one (I have a SAT-T60 and an HR10-250), so others can correct me or add to the finer points.


You are probably referring to the R10 (the only "HR-10" is the HR10-250.) The R10 is a tivo DVR which is branded as directv. In directv model numbers, R means DVR, and D means just a regular (non-DVR) receiver. H is added if it is a high definition unit. The 10 means the generation of that particular combination starting with the directv in-house brand receivers. The D10 was the first directv branded receiver. The R10 was the first directv branded DVR. The HR10-250 is the first directv branded HDTV DVR (the 250 indicates the storage capacity.) The mpeg-4 units have a 20 in the generation nomenclature, e.g. the mpeg-4 standard receiver is the D20, and the high def version is the H20. So on and so forth...

The R10 is commonly referred to as a S2.5, as it uses the gen04 platform that all newer standalone tivos use (but tivo still refers to them and the R10 as a series 2 platform.) In a few ways the hardware of the S2.5 tivos (standalone and directivo) is actually inferior to the regular S2 units, but the specifics on that I can't link to due to a certain policy made by Adolph Bottler.

The R10 in particular uses software version 6.1 (as opposed to 6.2 for the current dtivo S2 units, though there isn't any major difference between the two) and the USB ports do work if you hack it.


----------



## chris_h

Mavrick22 said:


> ... when the HR20 hits the dish ...


I have heard of a few HR20 owners sending it back, saying they would wait until the bugs are worked out, and maybe wait for OTA tuners to be activated.

I had not heard of anyone actually tossing the thing at their dish! 



Sorry, but I just plain could not resist!


----------



## Lee L

BrettStah said:


> You know, either I have the fastest HR10-250 in the world, or my baseline level of slowness is a lot lower, thanks to the first-generation Philips DSR6000 DirecTivos that I also have, each hacked with larger drives that are usually filled to the brim. Compared to them, my stock HD-Tivo is pretty quick!


When I had one HR10-250 in teh living room and one SD DVR (pre 6.2) in teh bedroom it did not seem that bad, then we got 6.2 and it spoiled us, making the living room TiV oseem so slow. THen we got a second HR10-250 for the bedroom so both are slow.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

old7 said:


> And I see you felt inclined to add even more worthless information.


The irony of your post is quite, well, ironic.


----------



## old7

SpankyInChicago said:


> The irony of your post is quite, well, ironic.


Perhaps, but I wasn't the one complaining about worthless posts.


----------



## Sknzfan

I have NOT read Every post in this thread....so point me in the Right Direction if this has been mentioned...and I'm ALMOST Sure it has... 

What if they ( D* ) decides NOT to UPDATE the HR10-250 ?
Just telling people to Upgrade to the HR20 ?

Just wondering....?

Thanx


----------



## cheer

Sknzfan said:


> I have NOT read Every post in this thread....so point me in the Right Direction if this has been mentioned...and I'm ALMOST Sure it has...
> 
> What if they ( D* ) decides NOT to UPDATE the HR10-250 ?
> Just telling people to Upgrade to the HR20 ?
> 
> Just wondering....?
> 
> Thanx


Not sure what you're asking. If D* decides not to update the HR10-250...well, then, they don't.


----------



## thebarge

Sknzfan said:


> What if they ( D* ) decides NOT to UPDATE the HR10-250 ?
> Just telling people to Upgrade to the HR20 ?


Then we're screwed. I just had my HR10-250 installed two days ago and I want to keep it. But if they refuse to update it to 6.x I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I really don't want to upgrade to the HR20 (mostly due to no dual live buffer), but I also don't think I can stand the slow guide and folders.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

Lee L said:


> When I had one HR10-250 in teh living room and one SD DVR (pre 6.2) in teh bedroom it did not seem that bad, then we got 6.2 and it spoiled us, making the living room TiV oseem so slow. THen we got a second HR10-250 for the bedroom so both are slow.


Here's my speedup experience with the HR10-250

After ~2years and 18 SP's, a re-order of the SP list would take between 3 to 8 minutes.
Hitting record while "live" would take 0.5 to 2 minutes to setup the event.

After putting in a WD-3200JB (320GB) using I.C., I *think* it works better than new (can't remember how it was 2 years ago
With 15 SP's, 3hrs of HD recording, and about 12 hours of SD on the new disk:
Re-order of the SP list now takes between 4 to 14 seconds (depending upon whether the tuners are busy with HD or SD).
Hitting record while "live" takes 3 to 6 seconds to setup the event.

In summary, it now runs as fast or faster than my T60's


----------



## biomedico

Hi, 

Just so i don't loose track of what this thread is all about, and to do kind of a quick recap... 
Has anybody (anybody in the world that is), gotten their HR10-250 upgraded to 6.2 or 6.3 yet?

Thanks


----------



## cheer

biomedico said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just so i don't loose track of what this thread is all about, and to do kind of a quick recap...
> Has anybody (anybody in the world that is), gotten their HR10-250 upgraded to 6.2 or 6.3 yet?
> 
> Thanks


No, DirecTV has not released the update yet.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

old7 said:


> Perhaps, but I wasn't the one complaining about worthless posts.


I'd dress you down for your failed logic, but I do not wish to further sully this thread.

Happy Tivoing!


----------



## harley3k

cheer said:


> No, DirecTV has not released the update yet.


And I believe the current *speculated* time frame for 'release' of the update is Mid-September or Never, depending upon your level of optimism.

'release' may or may not mean that the update is sent to a select region first for testing before it is 'released' to the rest of us....depending on your definition of 'release'.

-h


----------



## biomedico

Meanwhile, back at the castle...

Us mortals continue to wait, and pay for D* crippled service.

somebody wake me when we get there ..


----------



## kbohip

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> Here's my speedup experience with the HR10-250
> 
> After ~2years and 18 SP's, a re-order of the SP list would take between 3 to 8 minutes.
> Hitting record while "live" would take 0.5 to 2 minutes to setup the event.
> 
> After putting in a WD-3200JB (320GB) using I.C., I *think* it works better than new (can't remember how it was 2 years ago
> With 15 SP's, 3hrs of HD recording, and about 12 hours of SD on the new disk:
> Re-order of the SP list now takes between 4 to 14 seconds (depending upon whether the tuners are busy with HD or SD).
> Hitting record while "live" takes 3 to 6 seconds to setup the event.
> 
> In summary, it now runs as fast or faster than my T60's


The speed won't last. I just installed a 400gb drive in mine last month and it's already acting exactly the way you say your's did after 2 years. Of course I do have 40 SP's and Wishlists. My drive is empty for the most part though. I really think all of the suggestions slow these down quite a bit, and I don't mean only if you have them turned on either.


----------



## sluciani

kbohip said:


> The speed won't last. I just installed a 400gb drive in mine last month and it's already acting exactly the way you say your's did after 2 years. Of course I do have 40 SP's and Wishlists. My drive is empty for the most part though. I really think all of the suggestions slow these down quite a bit, and I don't mean only if you have them turned on either.


This has been said by others before, but bears repeating. Best work-around for speed issues is to tune to two "blank" channels when setting up a new recording or season's pass. Of course, you need to do this when nothing is currently being recorded on either tuner, which is not very convenient.

I usually tune one tuner to channel "0" and the other to channel "1". Not quite as quick as a new HR10-250 with no Season's Passes, but certainly a more tolerable wait on my 30+ SP configuration.

/steve


----------



## Arcady

ebonovic said:


> they where still trying for the end of August.


were

Learn English.


----------



## BrettStah

Arcady said:


> were
> 
> Learn English.


----------



## slydog75

Arcady said:


> were
> 
> Learn English.


That is not a complete sentence. If you're going to lecture someone on proper english you should probably be sure to apply it to your own post!


----------



## Arcady

"Learn English" is a complete sentence.

Perhaps you need to buy a clue.


----------



## BrettStah

Arcady said:


> "Learn English" is a complete sentence.
> 
> Perhaps you need to buy a clue.


You should practice what you preach:

From a couple of your previous posts here:



Arcady said:


> I pay for NetFlix, because I want movies that are not over-compressed or (worse) panned and scanned. However, I don't only watch the DVD's they send on a TV set, so the TiVo version would not work for me.
> 
> DRM is killing the industry.


It should be "DVDs", not "DVD's". Learn English.



Arcady said:


> Why don't they hire someone to be in charge of the S3 release? Slap a couple HD tuners in a box and ship the damn thing.


That should be "a couple of HD tuners". Learn English.


----------



## codespy

OK, that's all great- language lesson and all. 6.3 page is still not back up in its entirety yet...now can we all concentrate on a rain dance for this thing or what? The sooner the page, the sooner the update.....


----------



## Redux

slydog75 said:


> That is not a complete sentence. If you're going to lecture someone on proper english you should probably be sure to apply it to your own post!


There are very few people here expert enough to lecture on "proper english," as you call it. However, without presuming to lecture, I would point out that "Learn English!" is, whatever its other failings, a complete sentence.


----------



## LittleCupcakes

Redux said:


> There are very few people here expert enough to lecture on "proper english," as you call it. However, without presuming to lecture, I would point out that "Learn English!" is, whatever its other failings, a complete sentence.


I'm also a grammar freak, and "Learn English!" is an imperative. The subject of the imperative is referred to as the understood "you".

That is, "you" is presumed to be the unsaid (unwritten) subject of an imperative.

"Learn English!" is both a welcome admonition and a grammatically correct statement.

No, I'm not anal-retentive. Why do you ask? 

I really just wanted to get in on the 6.3 yuk-fest, anyway.


----------



## freality




----------



## jjn

LittleCupcakes said:


> I'm also a grammar freak, and "Learn English!" is an imperative. The subject of the imperative is referred to as the understood "you".
> 
> That is, "you" is presumed to be the unsaid (unwritten) subject of an imperative.
> 
> "Learn English!" is both a welcome admonition and a grammatically correct statement.
> 
> No, I'm not anal-retentive. Why do you ask?
> 
> I really just wanted to get in on the 6.3 yuk-fest, anyway.


10:12 pst
Only 108 minutes left.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

Arcady said:


> were
> 
> Learn English.


Hey, it's a web page too !
www.learnenglish.com


----------



## Redux

LittleCupcakes said:


> I really just wanted to get in on the 6.3 yuk-fest, anyway.


How 'bout those Yankees!

6.3.2b. February 3, 2007. After everyone _else_ has given up. Hope _will_ prevail.

As long as there is injustice to DTivo HD users, whenever a viewer cries out, wherever a cry of pain sounds among the season passes, we'll be there. This thread, this fine thread.

Never give up... and never surrender.

Earl... by Grabthar's hammer... by the Sons of Warvan... you shall be... avenged.


----------



## jjn

Can it be  
A Galaxy Quest Fan 



Redux said:


> How 'bout those Yankees!
> 
> 6.3.2b. February 3, 2007. After everyone _else_ has given up. Hope _will_ prevail.
> 
> As long as there is injustice to DTivo HD users, whenever a viewer cries out, wherever a cry of pain sounds among the season passes, we'll be there. This thread, this fine thread.
> 
> Never give up... and never surrender.
> 
> Earl... by Grabthar's hammer... by the Sons of Warvan... you shall be... avenged.


----------



## joetoronto

freality said:


>


i agree.


----------



## fasTLane

The natives are getting restless..


----------



## tase2

CSR's conversations mean nothing, but for ha-ha's I called yesterday to inquire about a software upgrade for the hr10 (for my very 1st time).

After be put on hold and transferred several times, the answer was they had no knowledge of any future upgrades except for the HR20.

I'm sure if I hung up and called right back I would have been told something else.

Just sayin'


----------



## gquiring

The last day of the August 6.3 marathon, can we start a new thread for the Sept 6.3 one?

Honestly I don't get all the non-sense over this 6.3 upgrade. With the MPEG4 rollout and more HD nationals coming on MPEG4 next year what's the point. We are going to have to upgrade to the HR20. I for one look forward to a DVR that will hopefully not take a century when you hit the record button and will have no annoying audio stuttering and black screens.


----------



## chadly25

gquiring said:


> The last day of the August 6.3 marathon, can we start a new thread for the Sept 6.3 one?
> 
> Honestly I don't get all the non-sense over this 6.3 upgrade. With the MPEG4 rollout and more HD nationals coming on MPEG4 only next year what's the point. We are going to have to upgrade to the HR20. I for one look forward to a DVR that will hopefully not take an century when you hit the record button and will have no annoying audio studdering and black screens.


You're in the wrong forum pancho.


----------



## newsposter

you know what, i was gonna write a witty remark wit misspellings and such but decided not too dew it and take the hier road insted.


----------



## Markman07

The question of the day is has Tivo returned the requests back to Directv's hands?

Well back to http://www.pandora.com until the release.



Code:


Sentence -

noun
1.	Grammar. a grammatical unit of one or more words, bearing minimal syntactic relation to the words that precede or follow it, often preceded and followed in speech by pauses, having one of a small number of characteristic intonation patterns, and typically expressing an independent statement, question, request, command, etc., as Summer is here. or Who is it? or Stop!

Sorry I was bored.


----------



## mattdb

gquiring said:


> The last day of the August 6.3 marathon, can we start a new thread for the Sept 6.3 one?
> 
> Honestly I don't get all the non-sense over this 6.3 upgrade. With the MPEG4 rollout and more HD nationals coming on MPEG4 only next year what's the point. We are going to have to upgrade to the HR20. I for one look forward to a DVR that will hopefully not take an century when you hit the record button and will have no annoying audio studdering and black screens.


Or we will buy the S3 and can DTV. I for one can get my locals off the antenna in HD, so I don't need MPEG4 for the feeds.


----------



## STL

gquiring said:


> Honestly I don't get all the non-sense over this 6.3 upgrade. With the MPEG4 rollout and more HD nationals coming on MPEG4 only next year what's the point. We are going to have to upgrade to the HR20. I for one look forward to a DVR that will hopefully not take an century...


That's exactly why we are wanting the 6.3 upgrade! I don't understand all the hoopla about MPEG4 -- at least at this point (and for the near term future) it won't get me anything at all. I can get all my locals OTA with PQ that beats D*'s HD-lite!


----------



## Brewer4

Look I just want my 2 HD Tivos to have folders and faster guide navigation. Since I plan on keeping them even after the HD MPEG2 stuff is turned off (keeping mainly for OTA HD). Why D* is this so much to ask for? You still get my programming and DVR fees.


----------



## STL

zalusky said:


> So if the result of the DISH lawsuit causes them to embrace Tivo.
> 
> How long would it take Tivo to come out with a DISH equivalent to the HR10.
> 
> Does DTV own the technology or could TIVO simply port over the base technology onto a slightly different satellite decoder meaning maybe 6 months.
> 
> Or would they have to go back to ground zero like they did on the S3 and it would take a year or more?
> 
> I certainly would consider dumping DTV in a heartbeat and go BACK to Dish if they did this.
> 
> Of course would Dish cripple the technology like DYV did?


If DISH would stop being so stubburn and just team with TiVo, I would drop D* as soon as I could get my hands on a HD DISHTiVo!


----------



## mattdb

Brewer4 said:


> Look I just want my 2 HD Tivos to have folders and faster guide navigation. Since I plan on keeping them even after the HD MPEG2 stuff is turned off (keeping mainly for OTA HD). Why D* is this so much to ask for? You still get my programming and DVR fees.


Amen.


----------



## drew2k

slydog75 said:


> Arcady said:
> 
> 
> 
> were
> 
> Learn English.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a complete sentence. If you're going to lecture someone on proper english you should probably be sure to apply it to your own post!
Click to expand...

To everyone who picked apart slydog's response: Context is king.

slydog quoted Arcady's entire post, but should have deleted the "Learn English" part. Anyone with common sense could have determined that the incomplete sentence he is referring to is "were".

What's wrong with you people???


----------



## drew2k

Arcady said:


> "Learn English" is a complete sentence.
> 
> Perhaps you need to buy a clue.


And you should spare a dollar or two to buy yourself a clue as well. Did you notice your entire post was quoted? Did you notice that the word "'were" was just sitting all by itself? Of course not, because you apparently would prefer to read selectively and jump to false conclusions. 

By the way, in case you haven't figure it out, this is an online forum. People exchange ideas here, usually in a rapid fashion. This means there will be ytpos and other grammatically incorrect sentences. It's part of the online environment. It seems you would just prefer to be petty instead of accepting these simple facts of life about online forums.


----------



## Markman07

Sooooo, how is everyone doing today?


----------



## mattdb

drew2k said:


> What's wrong with you people???


I don't have 6.3 that is what's wrong.


----------



## whsbuss

This was posted on AVSforums today. Although his problem was the infamous HMDI interface, it may indicate something is in the offing. For What Its Worth.....

_I was on with the Directv techs trying to restore my satellite service (again), and at the end of the call asked if I could get another 10-250 to replace my current box since the HDMI has a record of failing. That's when I was told it wouldn't be necessary since a firmware solution is going to be downloaded in Sept. Of course, being the technically inclined person that I am, I replied "Oh. Cool". Maybe I should have asked more questions, but I didn't...sorry. Oh, she also said there is no plan to send notices out about the firmware upgrade to D'tv's customers. Maybe one of you guys can call, ask more questions and confirm the download._


----------



## Southbay

STL said:


> That's exactly why we are wanting the 6.3 upgrade! I don't understand all the hoopla about MPEG4 -- at least at this point (and for the near term future) it won't get me anything at all. I can get all my locals OTA with PQ that beats D*'s HD-lite!


Have you seen the picture quality on the MPEG4 channels? On my set it is as good as OTA on my HR10, also next year I believe we will see a substantial amount of additional HD channels broadcasted in MPEG4 only.

From DirecTVs point of view I dont see the upside in providing an update for the HR10. The HR20 with the bugs fixed and they will be soon is a far superior unit, excluding the serious omission of dual buffers. I believe in the near future most people will be praising there HR20s. It would make the inevitable switch next year much easier if they leave The HR10 in its current state.

With probably many rave reviews for the HR20 at the time of the switch why have the HR10 updated to a comparable state? Certainly there would be less resistance if it remains the slow dog that it is.


----------



## markb

whsbuss said:


> This was posted on AVSforums today. Although his problem was the infamous HMDI interface, it may indicate something is in the offing. For What Its Worth.....


It's not worth much. CSRs are clueless. They'd have to be to claim the HDMI issue can be fixed by a firmware update.


----------



## rrr22777

Southbay said:


> Have you seen the picture quality on the MPEG4 channels? On my set it is as good as OTA on my HR10, also next year I believe we will see a substantial amount of additional HD channels broadcasted in MPEG4 only.
> 
> From DirecTVs point of view I dont see the upside in providing an update for the HR10. The HR20 with the bugs fixed and they will be soon is a far superior unit, excluding the serious omission of dual buffers. I believe in the near future most people will be praising there HR20s. It would make the inevitable switch next year much easier if they leave The HR10 in its current state.
> 
> With probably many rave reviews for the HR20 at the time of the switch why have the HR10 updated to a comparable state? Certainly there would be less resistance if it remains the slow dog that it is.


I have a HR20. Not sure about the picture quality of mpeg4 since I have not seen mpeg2 but it has enough bugs to make you go crazy - lock ups, slow response, missed recordings, recording not recorded full length.... To me this thing is a piece is crap and a good example of why a satellite company should concentrate on programming and not making DVR's.


----------



## georgemoe

freality said:


>


OMG!  It's the indian spirit 6.3 

We should gather great offerings so that he will deliver us our wants.

Or he should show us how to do an effective 6.3 dance.


----------



## chadly25

Southbay said:


> Have you seen the picture quality on the MPEG4 channels? On my set it is as good as OTA on my HR10, also next year I believe we will see a substantial amount of additional HD channels broadcasted in MPEG4 only.
> 
> From DirecTVs point of view I dont see the upside in providing an update for the HR10. The HR20 with the bugs fixed and they will be soon is a far superior unit, excluding the serious omission of dual buffers. I believe in the near future most people will be praising there HR20s. It would make the inevitable switch next year much easier if they leave The HR10 in its current state.
> 
> With probably many rave reviews for the HR20 at the time of the switch why have the HR10 updated to a comparable state? Certainly there would be less resistance if it remains the slow dog that it is.


The whole point of this forum is that it is for people who love their TiVo's. Is an HR20 TiVo? ....... No Does the HR20 have season passes and all of the other features that we are used to ...... No Perhaps in another forum, say a D* forum, your comments would be more relevant than they are here. Here you are only being viewed as a Murdock fanboy.


----------



## thebarge

chadly25 said:


> The whole point of this forum is that it is for people who love their TiVo's. Is an HR20 TiVo? ....... No Does the HR20 have season passes and all of the other features that we are used to ...... No Perhaps in another forum, say a D* forum, your comments would be more relevant than they are here. Here you are only being viewed as a Murdock fanboy.


Exactly. I have absolutely *no interest* in getting the HR20 in it's current state (bugs, no dual live buffers, etc). If they could update the HR10 to 6.x I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Southbay

rrr22777 said:


> I have a HR20. Not sure about the picture quality of mpeg4 since I have not seen mpeg2 but it has enough bugs to make you go crazy - lock ups, slow response, missed recordings, recording not recorded full length.... To me this thing is a piece is crap and a good example of why a satellite company should concentrate on programming and not making DVR's.


I had similar experience and also did not receive MPEG-4, the installer did not bother aligning the dish to 99 or 103. with a new box, a forced download and new alignment I have had zero problems in 3 days.

I was told by DirecTV that without a forced download at the first welcome screen the unit will download the beta software, which is the cause of many of the problems. This was confirmed by a 9 year veteran field rep who did the second installation, he also said that a e-mail was sent to all installation companys explaining this.

DirecTV are having difficulty purging there system of the beta software, once downloaded it is hard to remove according to a DirecTV tech.


----------



## mx6bfast

freality said:


>


Does this mean the natives are getting restless?


----------



## ebonovic

Southbay said:


> I had similar experience and also did not receive MPEG-4, the installer did not bother aligning the dish to 99 or 103. with a new box, a forced download and new alignment I have had zero problems in 3 days.
> 
> I was told by DirecTV that without a forced download at the first welcome screen the unit will download the beta software, which is the cause of many of the problems. This was confirmed by a 9 year veteran field rep who did the second installation, he also said that a e-mail was sent to all installation companys explaining this.
> 
> DirecTV are having difficulty purging there system of the beta software, once downloaded it is hard to remove according to a DirecTV tech.


That is incorrect... the "forced" download during the first screen on the DirecTV receivers (d10,d11, H20, R15, HR20)... will only pull the authorized for your box.

It will not pull a "beta" version that you are not authorized to have.

The software downloads are also full downloads... not "slices".

They are not having any difficulty "purging" their systems of the beta software.
Basically... if that box was authorized to download version X... and version X is the latest build for that unit... that is the build it gets.

You can't "force" an older version or "force" it to get a version, it is not authorized to receive.


----------



## Southbay

ebonovic said:


> That is incorrect... the "forced" download during the first screen on the DirecTV receivers (d10,d11, H20, R15, HR20)... will only pull the authorized for your box.
> 
> It will not pull a "beta" version that you are not authorized to have.
> 
> The software downloads are also full downloads... not "slices".
> 
> They are not having any difficulty "purging" their systems of the beta software.
> Basically... if that box was authorized to download version X... and version X is the latest build for that unit... that is the build it gets.
> 
> You can't "force" an older version or "force" it to get a version, it is not authorized to receive.


I never said it will pull a beta just the opposite it will avoid it. The beta as of Monday was still in there system although they have made two unsuccessful attempts to remove it. I was told if you do not force a download you will get it.

Memo/email was sent to all installation companys in the LA area Friday explaining this.


----------



## tbh999

gquiring said:


> Honestly I don't get all the non-sense over this 6.3 upgrade ... We are going to have to upgrade to the HR20...


 For me the big issue is, quite simply, I own a HR10 and not a HR20. In a year or two that may change, but I would like to have the upgrade now (folders and faster menu's) to help increase the usable life of the unit until I have to or decide to switch.


----------



## ebonovic

Southbay said:


> I never said it will pull a beta just the opposite it will avoid it. The beta as of Monday was still in there system although they have made two unsuccessful attempts to remove it. I was told if you do not force a download you will get it.
> 
> Memo/email was sent to all installation companys in the LA area Friday explaining this.


Sorry for the mis-interpretation....

So they are having diffuclty downloading the 0xbb version...


----------



## Southbay

Hi Earl,

I do respect your views and have found the info you have provided over last few years very helpful. Any time you see a mistake in one of my posts, please correct it.

What I was told if your unit has the beta version you may not be able to download the latest software.


----------



## ebonovic

Southbay said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> I do respect your views and have found the info you have provided over last few years very helpful. Any time you see a mistake in one of my posts, please correct it.
> 
> What I was told if your unit has the beta version you may not be able to download the latest software.


That would be correct...

If for some reason you have got a "newer" build. (be it a Beta or that unit is just in the early part of the rollout cycle)

You can't force the unit to go back to an older version, unless DirecTV does something on their side.


----------



## mattnboise

6.3 software...? Myth...? Miracle...? Madness...?

So Earl where is it...

...
.......
........... ?

My DirecTV sources up the street here say ....


----------



## dturturro

August only has a few hours left. My HR10 must be receiving the 6.3 upgrade as we speak!


----------



## TomB

I'm sorry, that can't the true 6.3 Indian Spirit, there's no goat....


----------



## bsgoren

I do respect Earl's posts and knowledge and I've been holding out for so very long (like many of us) that Earl's inside info would prove him right...it's been the buzz now for more than a year and a half since the "official" info from D*TV at CES 2005 I believe.  

However, if I'm not mistaken, he said that his inside info told him that the 6.3 upgrade would almost definitely be released this Aug. Well, the month is over and still no 6.3. Is it now going to be Sept? And, when Sept. has come and gone, will in be Oct? Sorry, but this is now beyond ridiculous and wishful thinking at this point.  

With D*TV getting ready to release their new HD DVR and begin their ultimate migration to MPEG-4, I think it may be fair to sadly say that there will not be this 6.3 software upgrade for our beloved HD D*TiVo's. We will just have to keep enjoying our HR10-250's without the cool folders and deal with the painfully slow guide response until we thow away our HR10-250's and hook up the new D*TV HD DVR. 

People - We may have to face the facts that either we switch over to their HD DVR in the near furure (perhaps sometime in 2007???) or we look for other HD DVR alternatives. I have been routinely checking this thread along with many others on this Forum for too long to keep hope alive any longer. 6.3 is not coming...let's move on and shut this poor thread down.


----------



## rminsk

6.3 is coming. There have been delays both on the DirecTV side and the TiVo side. Just be patient a bit longer...


----------



## slydog75

I'll give up hope when Earl says it's dead!


----------



## BillyT2002

I'm not worried about it. North Korea and Iran are going to invoke what will be World War III in the not so distant future and 6.3 will still not be released and pretty much uneeded once the war is over.


----------



## SecureTalk

6.3 could still happen (and be in DirecTV's best interest). If they don't roll out 6.3 for the HR10-250 they may^H^H^Hwill lose customers. It not, hey lets force folks to switch to the HR20, by not sending out the SW upgrade. No sending the update will lose them customers that they would otherwise keep, because those people would rather not deal with the non-TiVo interface and opt for an S3 TiVo. Sending out the SW upgrade keeps customers and keeps them happy with little cost. No need to send out and support new HW and many of the end users already are experienced with the SW version 6.2 and DirecTV will not have the learning curve and associated support calls. saving $$$ in the long run.


----------



## Capmeister

Arcady said:


> were
> 
> Learn English.


It was likely a typo.

Learn manners.


----------



## willardcpa

LittleCupcakes said:


> I'm also a grammar freak, and "Learn English!" is an imperative. The subject of the imperative is referred to as the understood "you".
> 
> That is, "you" is presumed to be the unsaid (unwritten) subject of an imperative.
> 
> "Learn English!" is both a welcome admonition and a grammatically correct statement.
> 
> No, I'm not anal-retentive. Why do you ask?
> 
> I really just wanted to get in on the 6.3 yuk-fest, anyway.


"a *welcome* admonition" WTF  As far as I'm concerned there is no such thing. Especially if it is coming to me from a "grammar freak".  
Poor little orphan waif gets hit along side the head by the master of the sweat house. Orphan meekly says, "That was a welcome admonition sir, may I have another?"


----------



## STL

Southbay said:


> On my set it [MPEG4 HD] is as good as OTA on my HR10,


And many people think D*'s HD-Lite looks as good as OTA HD too. 



Southbay said:


> also next year I believe we will see a substantial amount of additional HD channels broadcasted in MPEG4 only.


And I believe that next year D* is going to focus on adding more locals in MPEG4 (because that'll be more benefitial in getting new customers) and we won't see much in the way of new national HD content.



Southbay said:


> From DirecTVs point of view I dont see the upside in providing an update for the HR10.


If they continue to neglect their many HD TiVo owners who have access to Cox or Comcast cable, then those people will leave D* to get their TiVo from cable.



Southbay said:


> The HR20 with the bugs fixed and they will be soon is a far superior unit, excluding the serious omission of dual buffers.


Do you really believe all the HR20 bugs will be fixed soon? They can't even get the OTA tuners working yet for pete's sake!



Southbay said:


> I believe in the near future most people will be praising there HR20s. It would make the inevitable switch next year much easier if they leave The HR10 in its current state.


Most HR10 users actually own their units, and I don't think too many of them are going to be keen on paying $400 just to lease a HR20. I know I wouldn't even consider a HR20 with that kind of "deal".


----------



## Southbay

STL said:


> And many people think D*'s HD-Lite looks as good as OTA HD too.
> 
> And I believe that next year D* is going to focus on adding more locals in MPEG4 (because that'll be more benefitial in getting new customers) and we won't see much in the way of new national HD content.
> 
> If they continue to neglect their many HD TiVo owners who have access to Cox or Comcast cable, then those people will leave D* to get their TiVo from cable.
> 
> Do you really believe all the HR20 bugs will be fixed soon? They can't even get the OTA tuners working yet for pete's sake!
> 
> Most HR10 users actually own their units, and I don't think too many of them are going to be keen on paying $400 just to lease a HR20. I know I wouldn't even consider a HR20 with that kind of "deal".


1.	I dont think HD-lite looks as good as OTA but it sure looks a lot better on my HR20 than my HR10

2.	Only time will tell.

3.	They are not neglecting anyone the product does the same today as the day you purchased it, where is it stated they would add features, or speed it up? Very few people will leave if they offer a free exchange, and they will. They gave me my HR20 for free no exchange.

4.	Yes I do. They are not trying to get them to work, the dual OTA tuners will be activated in October along with the National roll out.

5.	$400? My bill for MY HR20 Was $19.95 Shipping costs. do you really believe that when the lights are about to go out on the HR10 and they are under pressure to switch customers they are going to play hardball? It will be free. Yes it is a lease I personally dont care, the unit is free, they repair or replace when things go wrong for free and all this equipment is reaching the end of its life in 3-5 years anyway.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Can I still post in this thread now that I am with Dish and have the vip622?  In all seriousness, I bailed on D* because I knew the speculation (I won't use a word harsher than that) about end of august was just that (just like early august, mid august, June 2005 etc. etc. Not sure anyone would be interested but my (non 6.3) HD-Tivo is for sale now.  I really do hope that you all get the 6.3 but I just got tired of waiting for something I personally don't think will ever show up. Good luck.


----------



## harley3k

rminsk said:


> 6.3 is coming. There have been delays both on the DirecTV side and the TiVo side. Just be patient a bit longer...


Wait a minute rminsk... How do you know its coming? Has DirecTV officially announced it? Is it on their website, as more than just a dead link? Was it linked from the home page, or from a news page, or from anywhere, or was it just some random link that someone checked July 8th and speculated that it was really coming?

Has D* promised you the update in some official manner, or are you just speculating based on *unofficial* information?

-h


----------



## newsposter

BillyT2002 said:


> I'm not worried about it. North Korea and Iran are going to invoke what will be World War III in the not so distant future and 6.3 will still not be released and pretty much uneeded once the war is over.


why even worry about things we cant control or affect?

oh wait...i guess that does apply to 6.x too..sorry


----------



## gquiring

chadly25 said:


> The whole point of this forum is that it is for people who love their TiVo's. Is an HR20 TiVo? ....... No Does the HR20 have season passes


Get off your Tivo high horse CHAD, I don't think the HR10 is anything worth bragging about, super slow menus, stuttering audio issues, black screens and some glitches. The HR20 has a Season Pass like feature, they just can't use the copyrighted term. I own a couple of Replays that make my D* Tivo's look like junk in comparison.


----------



## chadly25

gquiring said:


> Get off your Tivo high horse CHAD, I don't think the HR10 is anything worth bragging about, super slow menus, stuttering audio issues, black screens and some glitches. The HR20 has a Season Pass like feature, they just can't use the copyrighted term. I own a couple of Replays that make my D* Tivo's look like junk in comparison.


Who's bragging Pancho? I realize that there are some things that should be improved on the HR10 and I am not saying it is the best machine ever made.....but.....the UI and functionality still remain to be the personal favorite of not just me but just about everyone else in these forums. The whole point of this thread is that we WANT our HR10's improved. BTW Replays look GRRRRRRRREAT in HD  Okay, I'm done speaking from my high horse so please feel free to continue praising Murdock for his relentless pursuit of DVR greatness.


----------



## thebarge

Southbay said:


> I dont think HD-lite looks as good as OTA but it sure looks a lot better on my HR20 than my HR10


Umm, huh? You don't think HD-lite (HR20) looks better that OTA (HR10)... but it sure looks better on your HR20 than your HR10? I'm confused, but sometimes it's easy to confuse me in the morning 



Southbay said:


> They are not neglecting anyone the product does the same today as the day you purchased it, where is it stated they would add features, or speed it up? Very few people will leave if they offer a free exchange, and they will. They gave me my HR20 for free no exchange.


They are neglecting customers. They sent me 2-3 cards in the mail announcing the "great" service update of my SD dtivo to 6.x. It was great, being a Tivo user (as in original Tivos, not dtivos) I was happy to finally see the folders and faster guide. I had my HR10-250 installed a few days ago and was very surprised (and a bit upset) to see it was running 3.1. They didn't roll out 6.x to all their Tivo-based DVR's and I'd call that neglect.

As for giving you an HR20 for free, that's *YOU*. Did you call customer retention to get that done? Do you think everyone is going to do that? (like people who dont read this forum, etc) I believe the current advertised price for getting the HR20 is $299. They aren't going to give it away free to everyone. A few people? Sure. Everyone? Definitely not.



Southbay said:


> Yes I do. They are not trying to get them to work, the dual OTA tuners will be activated in October along with the National roll out.


Just like they updated our HR10's in August too right? And isn't the national roll out going to be September?



Southbay said:


> $400? My bill for MY HR20 Was $19.95 Shipping costs. do you really believe that when the lights are about to go out on the HR10 and they are under pressure to switch customers they are going to play hardball? It will be free.


I thought you previously said you got it for free? Just because *YOU* got it for $20 doesn't mean *EVERYONE* will. The lights won't go out on the HR10 for quite a while. In a couple years I'd be fine moving on to their next DVR, but I sure don't want it shoved down my throat now while it still has problems and no dual live buffers.


----------



## ShiningBengal

cheer said:


> Not sure what you're asking. If D* decides not to update the HR10-250...well, then, they don't.


Being a long time fan of Oscar Wilde, I couldn't help but notice that you misquoted the line spoken by Algernon in "The Importance of Being Earnest."

The actual line is "Work is the _ruination_ of the drinking class."

Ruination: an event (or the result of an event) that completely destroys something.

The word "curse" implies that this is something over which one has no personal control and therefore cannot avoid. It would also imply that "work" is something that the "drinking class" (i.e., the upper class), cannot avoid.

Obviously, the upper class of 19th century England avoided work quite successfuly.


----------



## convbcuda

A delayed release of a Tivo upgrade appears to have the same effect on people that skipping a nap has on my 2 year old.

I, too, am sick of the Please Wait... screens on my HR10-250. Patience, young grasshoppers. Killing each other won't make the satellite beam you an upgrade any quicker.


----------



## thebarge

gquiring said:


> The HR20 has a Season Pass like feature, they just can't use the copyrighted term.


Yes but it lacks other features. Just because it has SP doesn't mean it's better. Where are the dual buffers? Where are the wishlists? Where's the jump-back during trick play? Where's the ability to upgrade the drive space yourself?



gquiring said:


> I own a couple of Replays that make my D* Tivo's look like junk in comparison.


So? What does that have to do with the HR10/20?


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

ShiningBengal said:


> Being a long time fan of Oscar Wilde, I couldn't help but notice that you misquoted the line spoken by Algernon in "The Importance of Being Earnest."
> 
> The actual line is "Work is the _ruination_ of the drinking class."
> 
> Ruination: an event (or the result of an event) that completely destroys something.


You may want to give Alex Trebek a call, then, because this quote was on Jeopardy (using "curse") last night.


----------



## BrettStah

yaddayaddayadda said:


> You may want to give Alex Trebek a call, then, because this quote was on Jeopardy (using "curse") last night.


I've always thought is was "curse" as well. A google fight between the two phrases has these results:

"Work is the ruination of the drinking class"
*39,900 results*

"Work is the curse of the drinking class"
*7,800,000 results*

It looks like we have a winner! Now let's all go get a beer!


----------



## falstaffpac

I wonder where I could find a tutor proficient in both grammar and literature.


* If the statement above contains any grammatical errors, please diagram. I'm trying to improve.

Is it mid-August yet?


----------



## thebarge

Pleaz DyrekTV uhpgrayd mi reeseever two syx dut tree. howz yu lyk dee spelyn n gramir? cahn wi stp thees boolsheet?


----------



## desulliv

ShiningBengal said:


> Being a long time fan of Oscar Wilde, I couldn't help but notice that you misquoted the line spoken by Algernon in "The Importance of Being Earnest."
> 
> The actual line is "Work is the _ruination_ of the drinking class."
> 
> Ruination: an event (or the result of an event) that completely destroys something.
> 
> The word "curse" implies that this is something over which one has no personal control and therefore cannot avoid. It would also imply that "work" is something that the "drinking class" (i.e., the upper class), cannot avoid.
> 
> Obviously, the upper class of 19th century England avoided work quite successfuly.


Actually, Algernon speaks neither line in "The Importance of Being Earnest." While some variation of the line has been attributed to Oscar Wilde, I've always believed that the phrase, "Work is the curse of the drinking class," originated in a saloon in Butte, Montana.


----------



## STL

gquiring said:


> ...stuttering audio issues, black screens and some glitches.


What stuttering audio issues? What black screens? What other stuff are you rambling about? I've not seen any of that.



gquiring said:


> The HR20 has a Season Pass like feature, they just can't use the copyrighted term.


From what I hear, it has a lot to be desired -- so it's not just like Season Pass without using the name.



gquiring said:


> I own a couple of Replays that make my D* Tivo's look like junk in comparison.


I've owned a Replay in the past, and I don't see how you can claim it makes the TiVo look like junk. If anything the Replay looks "old tech" compared to my TiVo.


----------



## dmilam

BrettStah said:


> ... Now let's all go get a beer!


Smartest thing written in this thread so far!


----------



## SpankyInChicago

ShiningBengal said:


> Being a long time fan of Oscar Wilde


"Either this thread goes, or I do."


----------



## Southbay

chadly25 said:


> The whole point of this forum is that it is for people who love their TiVo's. Is an HR20 TiVo? ....... No Does the HR20 have season passes and all of the other features that we are used to ...... No Perhaps in another forum, say a D* forum, your comments would be more relevant than they are here. Here you are only being viewed as a Murdock fanboy.


If you had taken the time read my original post you would realize I was simply stating my view on the probability of getting 6.3 the comparison was started by someone else responding to my post, as I am with you.

It is amazing how many people have such strong views with regards the HR20 without ever seeing one. The only feature I have found missing on the HR20 is dual Buffers, yes you can record a season, on the other hand I have found features on the HR20 that make me wonder why Tivo never thought of them.

My opinion of Murdock is never positive or negative but frankly I could not careless what you think.


----------



## cheer

BrettStah said:


> I've always thought is was "curse" as well. A google fight between the two phrases has these results:
> 
> "Work is the ruination of the drinking class"
> *39,900 results*
> 
> "Work is the curse of the drinking class"
> *7,800,000 results*


Perhaps, but how many of those results come from postings I've made here, on avs, and on ddb?  I remember it as curse but I'm too lazy to go find my copy of the book and check.


----------



## cheer

desulliv said:


> I've always believed that the phrase, "Work is the curse of the drinking class," originated in a saloon in Butte, Montana.


Is this really Butte, Montana or just existential blues?


----------



## willardcpa

ShiningBengal said:


> Being a long time fan of Oscar Wilde, I couldn't help but notice that you misquoted the line spoken by Algernon in "The Importance of Being Earnest."
> 
> The actual line is "Work is the _ruination_ of the drinking class."
> 
> Ruination: an event (or the result of an event) that completely destroys something.
> 
> The word "curse" implies that this is something over which one has no personal control and therefore cannot avoid. It would also imply that "work" is something that the "drinking class" (i.e., the upper class), cannot avoid.
> 
> Obviously, the upper class of 19th century England avoided work quite successfuly.


"that 'work' is something that the 'drinking class' (i. e., the upper class), cannot avoid"  Since when is the "drinking class" the "upper class"? And you have it all wrong, it wasn't spoken by Algernon in "The Importance of Being Earnest" - it was Jim Varney!   
BTW, in case nobody noticed 6.3 didn't 't make it in August.


----------



## Southbay

thebarge said:


> Umm, huh? You don't think HD-lite (HR20) looks better that OTA (HR10)... but it sure looks better on your HR20 than your HR10? I'm confused, but sometimes it's easy to confuse me in the morning
> 
> They are neglecting customers. They sent me 2-3 cards in the mail announcing the "great" service update of my SD dtivo to 6.x. It was great, being a Tivo user (as in original Tivos, not dtivos) I was happy to finally see the folders and faster guide. I had my HR10-250 installed a few days ago and was very surprised (and a bit upset) to see it was running 3.1. They didn't roll out 6.x to all their Tivo-based DVR's and I'd call that neglect.
> 
> As for giving you an HR20 for free, that's *YOU*. Did you call customer retention to get that done? Do you think everyone is going to do that? (like people who dont read this forum, etc) I believe the current advertised price for getting the HR20 is $299. They aren't going to give it away free to everyone. A few people? Sure. Everyone? Definitely not.
> 
> Just like they updated our HR10's in August too right? And isn't the national roll out going to be September?
> 
> I thought you previously said you got it for free? Just because *YOU* got it for $20 doesn't mean *EVERYONE* will. The lights won't go out on the HR10 for quite a while. In a couple years I'd be fine moving on to their next DVR, but I sure don't want it shoved down my throat now while it still has problems and no dual live buffers.


!. Yes HD-lite looks better on my HR20 v Hr10

2.	How is that neglect? Were do they ever say the HR10 Had 6.x? it you do not like the unit and you feel neglected return it. if they had said it had or would have than you may have a case.

3.	On the price you are part correct, I believe the upgrade will be free.

4.	I will say this again it is simply not activated, not broken,

5. $20.Grow up, are you for reel.


----------



## chadly25

Southbay said:


> My opinion of Murdock is never positive or negative but frankly I could not careless what you think.


I could not care less about your careless error either 

Actually I have seen and used an HR20 seeing as I am a D* custom dealer. IMHO the UI is more important than the provider (I am not a Sunday Ticker guy though). I for one will be a S3 owner using cable long before I am an HR20 owner. I would just like to keep the equipment I already own a bit longer before I NEED (totally subjective) to make the switch.


----------



## tase2

I pray that the 6.3 upgrade happens, and soon. 

It would be nice for my Tivo too.


----------



## Southbay

chadly25 said:


> I could not care less about your careless error either
> 
> Actually I have seen and used an HR20 seeing as I am a D* custom dealer. IMHO the UI is more important than the provider (I am not a Sunday Ticker guy though). I for one will be a S3 owner using cable long before I am an HR20 owner. I would just like to keep the equipment I already own a bit longer before I NEED (totally subjective) to make the switch.


Once again grow up.

If you had seen one you would not have made false statements regarding the HR20


----------



## JLWINE

SpankyInChicago said:


> "Either this thread goes, or I do."


Great reference...


----------



## jcricket

Get your stinking paws of me, you damn dirty thread.


----------



## thebarge

Southbay said:


> Yes HD-lite looks better on my HR20 v Hr10


I don't see how that's possible since the H20 signal is much more compressed, but I'll have to take your word for it. Do you have an HR10 and HR20 and you've compared both of them side by side while watching the same program? I doubt it.

By the way, read your own statement you said previously:


Southbay said:


> I dont think HD-lite looks as good as OTA


If that's the case, then you prefer the PQ of the HR10 over the HR20.


Southbay said:


> How is that neglect? Were do they ever say the HR10 Had 6.x? it you do not like the unit and you feel neglected return it. if they had said it had or would have than you may have a case.


Have you read anything about the HR10 problems? An upgrade to 6.x provides us HR10 owners with more than just folders and a speedier guide. There are known issues. A perfect example is how the system slows down as your now playing fills up. So I call it neglect for "leasing" people units for $399 that are slower than all hell with normal everyday use.


Southbay said:


> I will say this again it is simply not activated, not broken


You should really preface your statements with whatever I said that you are referring to. I have no idea what you're saying with this point. I'm assuming you're referring to the OTA tuners? I'm well aware of the fact that they are not activated. I never said they were broken.


Southbay said:


> $20.Grow up, are you for reel.


Yes I am for *real*, and grown up. How about you? Why come to a Tivo forum to bash on us HR10 owners who like our HR10's and don't care about upgrading to the HR20? Are *you* for real?


----------



## Bananfish

It's software! Version 6.3 is software!

(Fairly obscure reference, but if I can entertain even one person, it's worth it.)


----------



## falstaffpac

Soylent Green

I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## rminsk

harley3k said:


> Wait a minute rminsk... How do you know its coming? Has DirecTV officially announced it? Is it on their website, as more than just a dead link? Was it linked from the home page, or from a news page, or from anywhere, or was it just some random link that someone checked July 8th and speculated that it was really coming?
> 
> Has D* promised you the update in some official manner, or are you just speculating based on *unofficial* information?
> 
> -h


There has been no offical announcement from DirecTV about 6.3. Some people know people that work at DirecTV....


----------



## cheer

"You tell everybody. Listen to me, Hatcher. You've gotta tell them! The 6.3 upgrade is people! We've gotta stop them somehow!"


----------



## tase2

Bananfish said:


> It's software! Version 6.3 is software!


I thought 6.3 was Peeeople, it was Peeeople


----------



## Southbay

thebarge said:


> I don't see how that's possible since the H20 signal is much more compressed, but I'll have to take your word for it. Do you have an HR10 and HR20 and you've compared both of them side by side while watching the same program? I doubt it.
> 
> By the way, read your own statement you said previously:
> If that's the case, then you prefer the PQ of the HR10 over the HR20.
> Have you read anything about the HR10 problems? An upgrade to 6.x provides us HR10 owners with more than just folders and a speedier guide. There are known issues. A perfect example is how the system slows down as your now playing fills up. So I call it neglect for "leasing" people units for $399 that are slower than all hell with normal everyday use.
> You should really preface your statements with whatever I said that you are referring to. I have no idea what you're saying with this point. I'm assuming you're referring to the OTA tuners? I'm well aware of the fact that they are not activated. I never said they were broken.
> Yes I am for *real*, and grown up. How about you? Why come to a Tivo forum to bash on us HR10 owners who like our HR10's and don't care about upgrading to the HR20? Are *you* for real?


I also dont see how but it is, maybe it is for the same reason some OTA tuners work better than others. How is it more compressed? As far as I as know it is the same signal other than Mpeg-4 Locals 2,4,7,11 the HD-lite stations 70+ same signal.

I have both the HR10 and HR20 connected via my receiver to the same TV. All members in my household agree the picture quality on the hr20 is superior, except OTA on HR10 And MPEG-4, no one can see a difference. But feel free to doubt away.

No I do not prefer the PQ on the HR10 I am simply saying HD-lite on both the HR10 and HR20 do not look as good as OTA. I do not consider MPEG-4 to be HD-lite.

Good point I agree that qualifies for neglect.

My original comment was regarding 6x not bash the HR10. Are you say you are not guilty of bashing the HR10 I believe you did in this post as many other do throughout this site. If you wish to start a site that only praises Tivo go for it. Yes I am for real. The fact that you made an issue with free and $20 as if uncover some great lie shows you are petty and small minded. Yes I do consider getting a $400 product for $20 free, and I am certain most adults would.

By the way I also hope Directv release a 6x update, I would love to see it speed up.


----------



## zalusky

Does the HR20 do native resolution passthrough?


----------



## thebarge

Southbay said:


> I also dont see how but it is, maybe it is for the same reason some OTA tuners work better than others. How is it more compressed? As far as I as know it is the same signal other than Mpeg-4 Locals 2,4,7,11 the HD-lite stations 70+ same signal.
> 
> I have both the HR10 and HR20 connected via my receiver to the same TV. All members in my household agree the picture quality on the hr20 is superior, except OTA on HR10 And MPEG-4, no one can see a difference. But feel free to doubt away.


Sorry, I was focusing on the OTA local signals. So you're saying other than OTA, the PQ of the mpeg-2 HD channels is better? If so, I can believe that. Probably due to better hardware decoders or something similar. I could believe that 



Southbay said:


> My original comment was regarding 6x not bash the HR10. Are you say you are not guilty of bashing the HR10 I believe you did in this post as many other do throughout this site.


I was bashing the current 3.1 version of Tivo on the HR10. You seemed to be bashing the users who prefer to stick with the HR10.



Southbay said:


> The fact that you made an issue with free and $20 as if uncover some great lie shows you are petty and small minded.


I was only making the point that in one sentence you said "free" and the next you said you paid $20. Free != $20 But getting it for $20 is much better than what I paid for the HR10 a week ago (~ $250). No need in dishing out insults though, thanks.



Southbay said:


> By the way I also hope Directv release a 6x update, I would love to see it speed up.


You and me both.


----------



## cowart

rminsk said:


> There has been no offical announcement from DirecTV about 6.3


Yes there has - go to 
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006 and look at the window title


----------



## BrettStah

zalusky said:


> Does the HR20 do native resolution passthrough?


Check out this thread, 8th post:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862


----------



## Southbay

thebarge said:


> Sorry, I was focusing on the OTA local signals. So you're saying other than OTA, the PQ of the mpeg-2 HD channels is better? If so, I can believe that. Probably due to better hardware decoders or something similar. I could believe that
> 
> I was bashing the current 3.1 version of Tivo on the HR10. You seemed to be bashing the users who prefer to stick with the HR10.
> 
> I was only making the point that in one sentence you said "free" and the next you said you paid $20. Free != $20 But getting it for $20 is much better than what I paid for the HR10 a week ago (~ $250). No need in dishing out insults though, thanks.
> 
> You and me both.


I should stay objective and not insult, I apologize.


----------



## hancox

thebarge said:


> I don't see how that's possible since the H20 signal is much more compressed, but I'll have to take your word for it. Do you have an HR10 and HR20 and you've compared both of them side by side while watching the same program? I doubt it.


I think what he's trying to say is that the SAME MPEG2 CHANNELS in HDLite look better on the HR20 vs. the HR10. Forget compression differences, these are the SAME CHANNELS!!!


----------



## thebarge

hancox said:


> I think what he's trying to say is that the SAME MPEG2 CHANNELS in HDLite look better on the HR20 vs. the HR10. Forget compression differences, these are the SAME CHANNELS!!!


Try reading my recent response to his post before "yelling," thanks. Or, you could just slowly scan your eyes up to Southbay's post just above yours where he quoted me.


----------



## rminsk

cowart said:


> Yes there has - go to
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006 and look at the window title


We have been through this whole argument before. The page you are refering to has never been announced by DirecTV or has never had a link from any DirecTV site to it...


----------



## drew2k

rminsk said:


> We have been through this whole argument before. The page you are refering to has never been announced by DirecTV or has never had a link from any DirecTV site to it...




I guess it depends on your definition of "announce". For giggles, shall we go with this one?


> to state in advance; declare beforehand.


We would also want to agree on the definition of "state".


> 20.	to set forth formally in speech or writing: to state a hypothesis.
> 22.	to say.
> 23.	to fix or settle, as by authority.


And then I assume we have to decide on "formally" ...


----------



## phox_mulder

drew2k said:


> And then I assume we have to decide on "formally" ...


While wearing a Tuxedo?

Then no,
No DirecTV employee has put on a Tuxedo and stated (already defined), "There will be a 6.3".

phox


----------



## harley3k

rminsk said:


> There has been no offical announcement from DirecTV about 6.3. Some people know people that work at DirecTV....


Aww.... I was just giving you [email protected] cuz you did the same to me ages ago in this very thread. 

-h


----------



## harley3k

Bananfish said:


> It's software! Version 6.3 is software!
> 
> (Fairly obscure reference, but if I can entertain even one person, it's worth it.)


Correction...
6.3 is VAPORWARE! Version 6.3 is VAPORWARE!!!!

couldn't resist,
-h


----------



## BillyT2002

I hacked into the computers at DirecTV and found the following software algorithm:



Code:


...
Label ShouldPubAnnounce:
long lRandMonth = Random(12);           // pick a random number between 1 - 12
datetime dtToday = GetTodaysDate();     // get todays date

if (dtToday.month == lRandMonth)        // if this is the right month
{
   Label TeaseForAWhile:                // should we tease them?
     long lNumber = Random(10000);      // pick a random number between 1 and 10000

     // let's only provide a 1% chance for the announcement to be published and if they're lucky publish it
     if (lNumber == 57) FileCopy("Announce 6.3 Update.html", "c:\\websrv\\");
    
     long lRandHours = Random(10);       // pick a random number between 1 and 10
     WaitHours(lRandHours);              // wait that many hours

     // if the announcement is published, remove it
     if (FileExists("c:\\websrv\\Announce 6.3 Update.html") DeleteFile("c:\\websrv\\Announce 6.3 Update.html");
     else goto TeaseForAWhile;

     // now we just manually keep monitoring the TCF forums for all of the ensuing speculation that will surely follow
     // life can be very entertaining sometimes...  ;)
}

WaitYear(1); // wait another year
goto ShouldPubAnnounce;


----------



## Adam1115

Let directv NOT release 6.3, fine with me. I'm going to buy a Series3 if they don't, once it hits about $500. Really their loss. I've gotten about 2 years out of my HR10, they want to lose my $90 a month their loss.


----------



## keefer37

Guys, how am I going to be affected here? My HR10-250 is currently not hooked up. Our DirecTV account is on hold until the end of September when our house is completed. Will I eventually get the update in October once the Movers Connection has come in and we're all set back up?


----------



## rminsk

keefer37 said:


> Guys, how am I going to be affected here? My HR10-250 is currently not hooked up. Our DirecTV account is on hold until the end of September when our house is completed. Will I eventually get the update in October once the Movers Connection has come in and we're all set back up?


If 6.3 is out by then and your machine has been updated in the database to receive 6.3 you will get it just fine.


----------



## codespy

Latest email response from DirecTV- 9-1-06. I c/p 6.3 page with my questions.

Dear Mr. Codespy,

Thanks for asking about the 6.3 software upgrade. Any proposed enhancements to current equipment is subject to change until a formal announcement is made, so I don't have any information that I can share with you right now. I have, however, forwarded your email on to our management so that they can have a record of your request.

DIRECTV.com is the best place to find the latest news and information about our service. You can also sign up for our newsletter if you don't receive it already, just sign in at DIRECTV.com/MYDIRECTV and click on the Update Profile link and select the option to receive the DIRECTV monthly newsletter.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

'Jonabona'
DIRECTV Customer 'No' Service



rminsk said:


> We have been through this whole argument before. The page you are refering to has never been announced by DirecTV or has never had a link from any DirecTV site to it...


Now where is the 3.5 and the 6.2 link from the DirecTV site again? Still cannot find it. <sarcasm>


----------



## JimSpence

IMHO, the DirecTV online newsletter is basically useless for info about this type of thing. It usually tells me things I already know.


----------



## newsposter

shucks then i dont miss it. I actually signed for it and some other stuff from them...got it for about a year then it stopped. Even one time on the phone i asked them to start it up. She said they would have to delete my entire account in order to do that..ooookkk


----------



## music_city_tivo

it is all a pipe dream. you guys are so wrong. i called directv and the must current version is 3.1.5f and they are not upgrading to 6.2 or 6.3.


----------



## litzdog911

music_city_tivo said:


> it is all a pipe dream. you guys are so wrong. i called directv and the must current version is 3.1.5f and they are not upgrading to 6.2 or 6.3.


Here we go again ....


----------



## etsolow

music_city_tivo said:


> it is all a pipe dream. you guys are so wrong. i called directv and the must current version is 3.1.5f and they are not upgrading to 6.2 or 6.3.


While the content is gone, how do you explain the TITLE of this web page?

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


----------



## Redux

etsolow said:


> how do you explain the TITLE of this web page?
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


Incompetence. Idiocy. A refusal of some key person at DirecTV to admit a mistake or even acknowledge it. Proof of the concept of alternate realities/timelines. A joke. A hack. Remnants of a DirecTV decision later reversed. A placeholder for a low probability/low priority option just in case. A loose cannon somewhere in the bowels of DirecTV. Ebovonovitich's handler trying to provide some cover. A typo. Some low-level DirecTV web tech reading this forum and thinking we know something, and planning accordingly for when his bosses finally tell him something. A DirecTV employee who feels this is the right thing to do and trying to force the comapny's hand. A contracter trying to get rehired to finish an abandoned project.

Etc.


----------



## tbeckner

Redux said:


> Incompetence. Idiocy. A refusal of some key person at DirecTV to admit a mistake or even acknowledge it. Proof of the concept of alternate realities/timelines. A joke. A hack. Remnants of a DirecTV decision later reversed. A placeholder for a low probability/low priority option just in case. A loose cannon somewhere in the bowels of DirecTV. Ebovonovitich's handler trying to provide some cover. A typo. Some low-level DirecTV web tech reading this forum and thinking we know something, and planning accordingly for when his bosses finally tell him something. A DirecTV employee who feels this is the right thing to do and trying to force the comapny's hand. A contracter trying to get rehired to finish an abandoned project.
> 
> Etc.


Or maybe it is just true!


----------



## kbohip

Damn, this threads gone from bad to worse to just plain scary! Personally I'm now firmly in the camp that believes 6.3 will never get here. I believe Earl, but I now believe someone at Directv is just stringing him along, feeding him BS. Let's face it guys, if there was ever going to be a newer version of software for the HR10-250, it would've come out around the same time the SD Directivo's got the update to 6.2.

Oh well, the hope of an update was fun while it lasted.


----------



## zalusky

Have you done a view source on the page 
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006. They just commented it out.

The DTV spys are reading this page and snickering because they know the schedule and we dont.

Somebody plant a virus bot to get them out in the open.


----------



## music_city_tivo

OK guys, ask yourselves why would they continue to update a product they a fixing to replace? When I called the DTV rep was trying to sell me the new HR20. Get this too... You can upgrade to the new HR20 for a fee, so there won't be in equipment trade-in offers. What we have here is a great peice of equipment that is not being used to the fullest potential. It is truly unfortunate that DTV doesn't recognize there DRV sucks in comparison to Tivo service and the untold number of people that would buy based on the Tivo service. Corporate America decission making at its best!

Looks like hacking is the best alternative to fully maximize the potential of the HD Tivo box.


----------



## BillyT2002

Redux said:


> Incompetence. Idiocy. A refusal of some key person at DirecTV to admit a mistake or even acknowledge it. Proof of the concept of alternate realities/timelines. A joke. A hack. Remnants of a DirecTV decision later reversed. A placeholder for a low probability/low priority option just in case. A loose cannon somewhere in the bowels of DirecTV. Ebovonovitich's handler trying to provide some cover. A typo. Some low-level DirecTV web tech reading this forum and thinking we know something, and planning accordingly for when his bosses finally tell him something. A DirecTV employee who feels this is the right thing to do and trying to force the comapny's hand. A contracter trying to get rehired to finish an abandoned project.
> 
> Etc.


You sound like you're providing them a tarot reading.


----------



## badmonkey

music_city_tivo said:


> OK guys, ask yourselves why would they continue to update a product they a fixing to replace? When I called the DTV rep was trying to sell me the new HR20. Get this too... You can upgrade to the new HR20 for a fee, so there won't be in equipment trade-in offers. What we have here is a great peice of equipment that is not being used to the fullest potential. It is truly unfortunate that DTV doesn't recognize there DRV sucks in comparison to Tivo service and the untold number of people that would buy based on the Tivo service. Corporate America decission making at its best!
> 
> Looks like hacking is the best alternative to fully maximize the potential of the HD Tivo box.


So you're basing this on what a CSR told you? That's worked well for others, too... 

Earl (ebonovich) has continually stated that the update is coming. Have you bothered to check his past information to see how reliable his information is? I'm guessing not because if you did, you would likely sit back, relax and wait for the update... whenever it comes. Earls source, though unidentified, has not yet steered him wrong. While timeframes change and dates are missed, the information was not wrong or misleading.

Comments from a CSR on the otherhand... I've had CSRs tell me that the HR10 is MPEG 4 capable... I've had CSRs tell me that DirecTV offers all of the HD channels that are available... Because a CSR said these things, does that make them true? The CSRs notoriously make up information when they don't know the answer to a question. CSRs will not know about the update until it is ready to be released - maybe not until it has already been released.

Take a step back and think about your source (and the reliabilty of the information they generally provide) in contrast to Earls source and the reliability of the information that source has provided. If you would still rather believe what a CSR tells you... Well...


----------



## BillyT2002

music_city_tivo said:


> OK guys, ask yourselves why would they continue to update a product they a fixing to replace? When I called the DTV rep was trying to sell me the new HR20. Get this too... You can upgrade to the new HR20 for a fee, so there won't be in equipment trade-in offers. What we have here is a great peice of equipment that is not being used to the fullest potential. It is truly unfortunate that DTV doesn't recognize there DRV sucks in comparison to Tivo service and the untold number of people that would buy based on the Tivo service. Corporate America decission making at its best!
> 
> Looks like hacking is the best alternative to fully maximize the potential of the HD Tivo box.


I think it will come and we all just need to be patient about it. Wouldn't it be ironic if someone in management at DirecTV is watching this thread and has issued plans to release the update, if this thread will stay quiet for only a business week. Wouldn't it be even funnier if that person was me ...

... but all kidding aside, I think DirecTV is just trying to get the initial nationwide rollout of the HR20 out the door and hopefully also employing any resources to get any major software problems, such as receiver lock-ups, digital audio drops, etc worked out at this time (though on the software end - I know they're working hard, but I have less faith that they're working smart). I'm not making any predictions, but I personally think we'll probably see any 6.3 update somewhere in early 2007. (I have no contacts and again it's only my opinion, but I think it's going to take them at least that long to effectively get the HR20 out there and fixed up).


----------



## BillyT2002

I had a CSR tell me that if we just vote blue in the next election, world poverty and hunger will be wiped out, war will come to an end and peace and free love will once again descend upon the brotherhood of man. 

... and on that note let's end this thread.


----------



## Mark Lopez

music_city_tivo said:


> It is truly unfortunate that DTV doesn't recognize there DRV sucks in comparison to Tivo service and the untold number of people that would buy based on the Tivo service. Corporate America decission making at its best!


First of all, the number of HD Tivo owners is small in comparison to the number of non DVR owners. So your 'untold number of people' is most likely insignificant in the big picture of getting a DVR into every household.

And from what I've been reading (the truely unbiased reviews) their DVR doesn't suck nearly as much as the Tivo lemmings would like everyone to believe.

So, yes it is Corporate America decision making at it's best.

BTW, I've had every flavor of Tivo since 1999 and would not hesitate to switch to another brand as long as it works.


----------



## bullitt

Just curious, but what are the new features of this miracle cure vaporware?


----------



## stevel

The answer is elsewhere in this thread, but briefly:

1. Folders
2. Improved performance

That's it.


----------



## thebarge

stevel said:


> The answer is elsewhere in this thread, but briefly:
> 
> 1. Folders
> 2. Improved performance
> 
> That's it.


And that's all I need.


----------



## Adam1115

Why is this thread still open, since its clear that DirecTV did not "announce" 6.3 on 7/8... nearly 2 months ago?


----------



## tase2

Adam1115 said:


> Why is this thread still open, since its clear that DirecTV did not "announce" 6.3 on 7/8... nearly 2 months ago?


Then why bother:
Visiting the thread
Posting in the thread


----------



## RMSko

stevel said:


> The answer is elsewhere in this thread, but briefly:
> 
> 1. Folders
> 2. Improved performance
> 
> That's it.


And possibly native passthrough (which I personally would want).


----------



## etsolow

Redux said:


> Incompetence. Idiocy. A refusal of some key person at DirecTV to admit a mistake or even acknowledge it. Proof of the concept of alternate realities/timelines. A joke. A hack. Remnants of a DirecTV decision later reversed. A placeholder for a low probability/low priority option just in case. A loose cannon somewhere in the bowels of DirecTV. Ebovonovitich's handler trying to provide some cover. A typo. Some low-level DirecTV web tech reading this forum and thinking we know something, and planning accordingly for when his bosses finally tell him something. A DirecTV employee who feels this is the right thing to do and trying to force the comapny's hand. A contracter trying to get rehired to finish an abandoned project.
> 
> Etc.


I wish I had your imagination! 

Study this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_Razor


----------



## JaserLet

etsolow said:


> I wish I had your imagination!
> 
> Study this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_Razor


Exactly. In this case (re occam's razor) it is a much simpler explanation that "6.3" is nothing more than an error or a hoax. DirecTV has moved on to bigger and better things (HR20).


----------



## Adam1115

tase2 said:


> Then why bother:
> Visiting the thread
> Posting in the thread


What does that have to do with a threat that was opened with inaccurate title, TWO MONTHS AGO? We should continue a thread that says "HR10-250 6.3 upgrade announced" when clearly no such upgrade has been announced:???

Lets just start a thread that says "HR10-250 6.3 Upgrade Released" just to confuse MORE people!!


----------



## zalusky

Are you aware of a person named slinky. He was banned at treocentral for posting bogus information on the Treo 700P. He implied he had info from higher ups. The information spread like wildfire to places like engadget and many others. He finally said he made it all up and was banned. People were really pissed.

It may have not been announced in an official sense originally but the fact that DirectTv went to the effort of creating a web page and has not taken it down just sort of hid it impiles something is up. I am willing to go with the phrase "Announced" even though it may be more accurate to say "preparing to announce".

However to say "Released" as the other thread title does is out and out lying and promotes flaming. The people on TreoCentral were close to rioting.

So I would ask people to stay on topic.


----------



## unclebrownie

Adam1115 said:


> What does that have to do with a threat that was opened with inaccurate title, TWO MONTHS AGO? We should continue a thread that says "HR10-250 6.3 upgrade announced" when clearly no such upgrade has been announced:???
> 
> Lets just start a threat that says "HR10-250 6.3 Upgrade Released" just to confuse MORE people!!


Does this mean that the two pages i printed out from DirecTv on 7/31 that said "Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon " is not for real ?


----------



## sagle

Did anyone save the webpage as a file that they can link? I never saw the page with all the details.

Thanks in advance if anyone has it!


----------



## drew2k

sagle said:


> Did anyone save the webpage as a file that they can link? I never saw the page with all the details.
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone has it!


From way back in this thread ...


----------



## drew2k

Adam1115 said:


> What does that have to do with a threat that was opened with inaccurate title, TWO MONTHS AGO? We should continue a thread that says "HR10-250 6.3 upgrade announced" when clearly no such upgrade has been announced:???


Yes, this thread is old. Yes, the thread title is misleading, as DirecTV has still not released the upgrade. However, at the time the thread was created, it appeared to be a fait accompli, as DirecTV was hosting a web page on their web site that touted the features coming to the HD TiVo units.

Anyone new who spends a little time reading this thread will soon find out that the upgrade has not been released. As pointed out elsewhere, no one is forcing you to read this thread, as whenever you return, the last couple of posts will certainly get you up to speed as to whether or not there is "news" about the upgrade.



> Lets just start a threat that says "HR10-250 6.3 Upgrade Released" just to confuse MORE people!!


Why? Have you found a new page on DirecTV's site announcing it?


----------



## andbye

unclebrownie said:


> Does this mean that the two pages i printed out from DirecTv on 7/31 that said "Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon " is not for real ?


 It's just a THREAT.


----------



## Stach

ebonovic said:


> I have checked with them..... As I said in my last update, they where still trying for the end of August..... but it is doubtfull...
> 
> I am still going to continue to honor my "bet" regarding the September 11th though (my wifes birthday).
> 
> And you all know how much I sit back and like to be quiet.


Earl, thanks for your information as I enjoy reading your posts and the backdoor information that is provided. I have two quick questions:

1) Could you talk to your source and get an updated estimate for the HR10-250 v6.3 software release?

2) Since you have inside information and tend to get your hands on DirecTv hardware first, will you have access to the 6.3 release first as well? If so, will you be able to share your thoughts (i.e. no NDA)???

Thanks in advance for your reply and for sticking around despite all the adversity.
Stach


----------



## ebonovic

1) I'll try to get another update by 9/10 (day before my self-imposed ban)

2) If I still have my HR10-250 when 6.3 comes down, and if I get it early... sure....


----------



## herdfan

ebonovic said:


> 1) I'll try to get another update by 9/10 (day before my self-imposed ban)
> .


What self-imposed ban?


----------



## bsgoren

unclebrownie said:


> Does this mean that the two pages i printed out from DirecTv on 7/31 that said "Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon " is not for real ?


Maybe, just maybe...isn't it possible that the page found and posted here that started this thread was on the D*TV Web site by accident? In other words, maybe D*TV had a Web page all set up (but hidden) for the 6.3 upgrade that was "supposed to happen," but it was removed when it was found by a member of this Forum b/c, and only b/c D*TV has decided to axe the 6.3 update for the HR10-250 since they'll be releasing their HR20 HD DVR soon.  And, of course, you know D*TV would never intentionally mislead the public.  So, they removed the Web page.

It still doesn't make sense to me why D*TV would want to release an such an update to our HR10-250's that would improve these machines so much so that we'll be even more upset when they ask us to switch over to their MPEG-4 HR20 HD DVR's.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## mx6bfast

bsgoren said:


> Maybe, just maybe...isn't it possible that the page found and posted here that started this thread was on the D*TV Web site by accident? In other words, maybe D*TV had a Web page all set up (but hidden) for the 6.3 upgrade that was "supposed to happen," but it was removed when it was found by a member of this Forum b/c, and only b/c D*TV has decided to axe the 6.3 update for the HR10-250 since they'll be releasing their HR20 HD DVR soon.  And, of course, you know D*TV would never intentionally mislead the public.  So, they removed the Web page.


Since the update isn't here yet we should keep a tally of how many times the same type of question has been brought up.

This is the 4th time for this one?

Others in the running:
What features will 6.3 have?
Is Earl's contact credible?
Is it D*'s or Tivo's fault?
Is Earl a shill?


----------



## tbb1226

mx6bfast said:


> Since the update isn't here yet we should keep a tally of how many times the same type of question has been brought up.
> 
> This is the 4th time for this one?
> 
> Others in the running:
> What features will 6.3 have?
> Is Earl's contact credible?
> Is it D*'s or Tivo's fault?
> Is Earl a shill?


You forgot to list, "Does Earl's English teacher feel guilty for giving him passing grades?  

In one form or another, that one's come up at least three times.


----------



## JRAllas

bsgoren said:


> It still doesn't make sense to me why D*TV would want to release an such an update to our HR10-250's that would improve these machines so much so that we'll be even more upset when they ask us to switch over to their MPEG-4 HR20 HD DVR's.  Just my $0.02.


I made a statement much earlier in this thread that I thought the 6.x upgrade was in the works just in case the HR20 turned out to be failure. I'm under the impression the HR20 has been announced and will soon be available everywhere. I don't see how DirecTV would gain from releasing the 6.x software when it appears their plan is to migrate to mpeg4. So far, Earl seems convinced the 6.3 WILL be released, so we'll see what happens. I think we have about a week until Mrs. Earl's birthday. We'll see if he loses his bet.

Patiently awaiting 6.x...


----------



## BigBearf

My take is that D*TV will release the 6.3 upgrade in order to buy time. Let's face it, they don't have the inventory or manpower to replace all the HR10's with AT9 dishes and HR20's anytime soon. I think they will release the update in order to keep people away from the S3 and other Tivo solutions that I think we will see in the next 6-12 months. 
Just my opinion, 
BigBearf


----------



## ebonovic

tbb1226 said:


> You forgot to list, "Does Earl's English teacher feel guilty for giving him passing grades?


Who said they did? I am software developer after all.....


----------



## harley3k

BigBearf said:


> My take is that D*TV will release the 6.3 upgrade in order to buy time. Let's face it, they don't have the inventory or manpower to replace all the HR10's with AT9 dishes and HR20's anytime soon. I think they will release the update in order to keep people away from the S3 and other Tivo solutions that I think we will see in the next 6-12 months.
> Just my opinion,
> BigBearf


I think they need to buy time but not for the reason you're thinking - they want to replace the HR10s as fast as possible. As Earl stated, they want to make the MPEG4 switch by end of next year - that happens to be when the Tivo support contract also runs out if I remember correctly (or is it a year longer?).

I can't see the need for them to even give us 6.3. The upgrade alone like any upgrade will cause a certain number of problems with a certain number of receivers, and they'd have to handle support calls for those and maybe even replace a few HR10s (maybe with HR20s?). The current 3.x rev we're running is certainly stable even if its slow and feature-poor and I can't imagine its generating a lot of support calls for them now. Other than giving HR10 users what they want, I see no motive for doing the update? And since when does D* give us what we want?

If I were to jump on the conspiracy theory bandwagon, I'd bet TIVO themselves are delaying the 6.3 update to D* -- just maybe to generate buzz for the S3 (yes I know few people even know about the rumored 6.3 update, but go along with me here).

I have to believe that the $799 S3 (rumored price) is marketed directly to D* HR10 owners who paid upwards of $1k for their boxes. People who are happy with their standard cable-co DVR platforms wouldn't pay for an S3 and Tivo subscription anyway. And because D* is still selling/*leasing* their new HR20 for $399 ($299 now?) this creates a market for a high-end Tivo box in the first place..... I mean aren't all the other providers DVRs leased except for Dish/D*? That's right, we are the high-end users (idiots?) that pay for our DVRs, so we are the potential S3 customers  And it doesn't hurt if we're p!ssed at D* for taking their sweet time on our software update either (even if it isn't their fault), or upset at them for dropping Tivo in the first place.

Of course this is all just pure speculation and not true at all 

-h


----------



## SecureTalk

Over the past few weeks (once or twice a week) I have been having problems with one of my DirecTiVo Series 2 DVR/PVR losing it's settings and thinking it needs to be activated [error #81]. It's been happening on just one of the two Series 2's I own. I have have been having to call customer service to have them send the correct signal to my unit to have the issue resolved. Today when I called the CSR asked which of my units was getting the error, sent the code to my unit, and requested I reset my unit. While waiting for the unit to reset, he asked how I liked my HR10-250. I said it got little use due to the speed issues and lack of HD programming (I can not get OTA HD) I'm too far outside of my market (Philly). The CSR out of the blue said there was an update coming that would help with at least the speed issues. He said SW version 6.3 was due to be released this month, and as long as I was hooked up to a phone line I should get the update. I made no mention of the HR10-250, he brought the subject up. I made no threats to cancel, nor did I say anything negative about the current SW version, other then the unit got little use due to the lack of HD content without available OTA programming, and a brief comment that it was a little slow then the rest of the Series 2.

So without prompting a CSR volunteered that there is supposed to be a forthcoming SW release for the HR10-250.

For those folks that say there is no reason to push out new SW for the HR10-250, the 100% discontinued Series 1 like the T-60s I own, got a SW update recently and they have been stable for years. These older units have much less justification for a SW upgrade then the HR10-250s which have the oldest SW, and the buggiest other then the DirecTV's own brand units like the R-15.


----------



## cheer

music_city_tivo said:


> OK guys, ask yourselves why would they continue to update a product they a fixing to replace?


My favorite part of this thread is when someone comes along and asks the same dumb question that's been asked (and answered) many times before.

Retort: why did they upgrade the _Series 1_ units recently, which were replaced years ago?


----------



## cheer

mx6bfast said:


> What features will 6.3 have?
> Is Earl's contact credible?
> Is it D*'s or Tivo's fault?
> Is Earl a shill?


Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight?


----------



## harley3k

SecureTalk said:


> For those folks that say there is no reason to push out new SW for the HR10-250, the 100% discontinued Series 1 like the T-60s I own, got a SW update recently and they have been stable for years. These older units have much less justification for a SW upgrade then the HR10-250s which have the oldest SW, and the buggiest other then the DirecTV's own brand units like the R-15.


The non HD DirecTivos are not scheduled for replacement like the HR10s. The plan is to convert all MPEG2 HD Receivers/DVRs to MPEG4 HD Receivers/DVRs, but not any of the Standard Def boxes.

If D* really wants to replace these units by the end of 07, why do a software update now?

But I guess even if there is no MPEG2 HD Content at the end of 07, the HR10s will still do HD OTA, and record all non-HD content just like your T60s, so that does indeed make sense... Good point... They should Definately roll out 6.3 for them if they did 6.x for the T60s!

-h


----------



## rminsk

harley3k said:


> They should Definately roll out 6.3 for them if they did 6.x for the T60s!
> 
> -h


The latest version of standalone series 1 TiVos is 4.x. Why would they even try to port 6.x to a T-60?


----------



## harley3k

rminsk said:


> The latest version of standalone series 1 TiVos is 4.x. Why would they even try to port 6.x to a T-60?


Oh, 4.x that's what I meant... The point being if they gave updates to other out-of-production SD DirectTivos, then there's no reason not to give an update for the HR10, since it'll be reduced to an SD DirecTivo w/OTA-HD once all HD content goes MPEG4.

-h


----------



## chadly25

Southbay said:


> Once again grow up.
> 
> If you had seen one you would not have made false statements regarding the HR20


The only false statements I recall hearing are yours talking about how nice the HR20 is. I will conceed that the ui is quicker than the HR10, (so is my Sega Saturn UI so this is no GREAT accomplishment) but that is the ONLY thing that I liked better (from a software viewpoint). Hopefully when 6.3 comes out this will no longer be an issue. MPEG 4 will always be an issue and it will be what drives most away from the HR10. But you will hear very few people say, "this is a better machine", other than the two reasons I have listed.

The troll telling me to grow up. Pretty funny


----------



## newsposter

SecureTalk said:


> So without prompting a CSR volunteered that there is supposed to be a forthcoming SW release for the HR10-250.
> 
> .


that's good enough for me. Glad i didnt' C/D programs!



cheer said:


> Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight?


i dont understand why you'd put it on the bedpost overnight..why not just leave it in your mouth for the next morning? (oh your hair? )


----------



## cheer

newsposter said:


> i dont understand why you'd put it on the bedpost overnight..why not just leave it in your mouth for the next morning? (oh your hair? )


Now I feel old. Oh well; I'm sure most born before the Nixon administration got the reference.


----------



## Redux

cheer said:


> Now I feel old. Oh well; I'm sure most born before the Nixon administration got the reference.


You meant the Eisenhower administration, I think.

Did you know that the Beatles in origin (as the Quarry Men) were also originally a skiffle group modelled after Lonnie Donegan?


----------



## BillyT2002

ebonovic said:


> Who said they did? I am software developer after all.....


Most other software developers that I've encountered over the year that I've been a software developer have had spelling problems. I had a friend called Tim Hanna and we took a required COBOL II class (for our Bachelor of Science in Computer Science class in 1983) and more often than not, he would be fixing spelling errors for ten minutes before his programming project compiled correctly to reveal that his program itself worked correctly. It was pretty funny. However, he did have two deaf parents and learned to talk as a child by watching PBS (and has a slight British accent as a result). 

I am one of the rare and fortunate software developers who can spell (for the most part). That is only because I went to Catholic elementary school and for every work I spelled wrong on my twenty question spelling test every Friday, I got a yardstick slapped down on on the knuckles of my hand and those Nuns are stronger than they look. You learn things rather quickly in that sort of an environment.


----------



## threeonparfive

I just got off the phone with "tier 2" tech support. The CSR I got hasn't been asked about an HD DVR upgrade so she put me on old to "get more information". When she returned, she says that there is definately an update in the works. Of course we've heard that one before.


----------



## vtfan99

threeonparfive said:


> I just got off the phone with "tier 2" tech support. The CSR I got hasn't been asked about an HD DVR upgrade so she put me on old to "get more information". When she returned, she says that there is definately an update in the works. Of course we've heard that one before.


She probably didnt even know which model you were referring to....to cause more confusion


----------



## threeonparfive

Wow....I just got this useless bit of information in an e-mail as soon as I hung up the phone!

_Your Update on the New DIRECTV HD DVR

Thanks for asking about our forthcoming HD DVR.

Courtesy of your DIRECTV Customer Service Representative, youre now on our list for regular email updates about this product. We plan to send monthly updates over the next few months, until the product becomes available. At that point, well tell you how to order one.

Heres some basic information about the receiver: 
Model number: HR20

Overview: Brings together features of the DIRECTV Plus DVR and DIRECTV HD Receiver. It receives HD local channels via satellite (where available), all the other great DIRECTV channels and has our latest DVR and interactive capabilities.

Recording time: More than 30 hours of HD programming delivered in MPEG-2, up to 50 hours of HD programming delivered in MPEG-4, or up to 200 hours of standard-definition programming.

Expected Availability: Fall 2006 
Like you, were really excited about releasing this new product. Thanks for your interest, and well keep you posted!

-----------------------------------------------------------

Did you know that you can also manage your account online? By registering at directv.com, you can: 
Pay your bill by electronic check or credit card 
View recent statements and account activity 
Customize your Program Guide or check to see whats on TV 
Change your programming package 
Order pay per view movies and events 
Order additional receivers
Stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about DIRECTV._

Of course I didn't ask about a new HD DVR....*I ASKED ABOUT AN UPDATE FOR MY CURRENT ONE!!!!!!!*

I think I'll be dropping DTV if Comcast ever releases a true TiVo branded DVR.


----------



## JRAllas

BillyT2002 said:


> I am one of the rare and fortunate software developers who can spell (for the most part). That is only because I went to Catholic elementary school and for every work I spelled wrong on my twenty question spelling test every Friday, I got a yardstick slapped down on on the knuckles of my hand and those Nuns are stronger than they look. You learn things rather quickly in that sort of an environment.


I hope the sisters aren't reading this thread. You'd better cover your knuckles...


----------



## BillyT2002

Doh! I don't quite think the penguins would quite understand my explanation of what a typographical error is and how it is not quite the same as a mispelling...

Luckily, I haven't seen any of them since I left Elementary school.


----------



## chris_h

SecureTalk said:


> So without prompting a CSR volunteered that there is supposed to be a forthcoming SW release for the HR10-250.


I wonder if that CSR is just passing on info he/she has read in this TCF thread. Hope not.

Still patiently waiting...


----------



## chris_h

ebonovic said:


> 1) I'll try to get another update by 9/10 (day before my self-imposed ban)


I thought we already banned this silly self-imposed ban!


----------



## tzphotos

gquiring said:


> Get off your Tivo high horse CHAD, I don't think the HR10 is anything worth bragging about, super slow menus, stuttering audio issues, black screens and some glitches. The HR20 has a Season Pass like feature, they just can't use the copyrighted term. I own a couple of Replays that make my D* Tivo's look like junk in comparison.


I'm glad someone else feels the same way. I miss my ReplayTV now that I got my HR10. If there was a HD Replay I would be all over it. I wish D* would have purchased Replay.


----------



## cheer

Redux said:


> You meant the Eisenhower administration, I think.


Well I couldn't very well say that since LBJ was in office when I was, er, thrust upon my poor family, and I got the reference just fine (having authored it).

My head hurts.


----------



## cheer

BillyT2002 said:


> Doh! I don't quite think the penguins would quite understand my explanation of what a typographical error is and how it is not quite the same as a *mispelling*


Irony, thy name is BillyT2002.


----------



## Southbay

chadly25 said:


> The only false statements I recall hearing are yours talking about how nice the HR20 is. I will conceed that the ui is quicker than the HR10, (so is my Sega Saturn UI so this is no GREAT accomplishment) but that is the ONLY thing that I liked better (from a software viewpoint). Hopefully when 6.3 comes out this will no longer be an issue. MPEG 4 will always be an issue and it will be what drives most away from the HR10. But you will hear very few people say, "this is a better machine", other than the two reasons I have listed.
> 
> The troll telling me to grow up. Pretty funny


What false statements?

On the other hand you said the HR20 have no season passes, not true, you can record as many season passes as you wish without fear of any slowdown, I currently have 34 with 85 in the to do list, no slowdown try that with the HR10

Yes we all know it is not called season pass but it is the same thing on steroids.

The truth is had you been a D* custom dealer as you claimed you would know this.

Troll? I am not sure but I think the meaning (someone please correct me if I am wrong) is someone who reads the posts over a long period of time without contributing. Is it your 9 posts in 2 years that make you a veteran or the 90 total?

The grow up remark was because of your criticism of my spelling/grammar, not the point to this forum. By the way check your own post, I think you made a spelling error. Is it conceed or concede?


----------



## tomr

Southbay said:


> What false statements?
> 
> Troll? I am not sure but I think the meaning (someone please correct me if I am wrong) is someone who reads the posts over a long period of time without contributing. Is it your 9 posts in 2 years that make you a veteran or the 90 total?
> 
> The grow up remark was because of your criticism of my spelling/grammar, not the point to this forum. By the way check your own post, I think you made a spelling error. Is it conceed or concede?


Quantity of posts have nothing to do with Trolls, only quality.

*Internet troll*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

A "Do not feed the troll" imageIn Internet terminology, a troll is someone who comes into an established community such as an online discussion forum, and posts inflammatory, rude, repetitive or offensive messages designed intentionally to annoy or antagonize the existing members or disrupt the flow of discussion, including the personal attack of calling others trolls. Often, trolls assume multiple aliases, or sock puppets.


----------



## Southbay

tomr said:


> Quantity of posts have nothing to do with Trolls, only quality.
> 
> *Internet troll*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> A "Do not feed the troll" imageIn Internet terminology, a troll is someone who comes into an established community such as an online discussion forum, and posts inflammatory, rude, repetitive or offensive messages designed intentionally to annoy or antagonize the existing members or disrupt the flow of discussion, including the personal attack of calling others trolls. Often, trolls assume multiple aliases, or sock puppets.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## temp357

Kids, Kids, Kids

If you guys don't stop all this bickering there will be no 6.3 for either of you!


----------



## Scott D

I'm almost afraid that there will be no 6.3 for anybody!!  

August is over. Where is the upgrade we were promised?


----------



## cheer

Scott D said:


> I'm almost afraid that there will be no 6.3 for anybody!!
> 
> August is over. Where is the upgrade we were promised?


There was a promise?


----------



## Anubys

Southbay said:


> Troll? I am not sure but I think the meaning (someone please correct me if I am wrong) is someone who reads the posts over a long period of time without contributing. Is it your 9 posts in 2 years that make you a veteran or the 90 total?


that's the definition of a lurker, not a troll...


----------



## thebarge

Southbay said:


> Yes we all know it is not called season pass but it is the same thing on steroids.


How is it on steroids? By having the ability to record by actor or director, or by favorite sports team, or by subject matter? Oh wait, that's the Tivo wishlist.


----------



## newsposter

i thought steriods messed up your body and made things go bad inside after long term use?


----------



## Mark Lopez

thebarge said:


> How is it on steroids? By having the ability to record by actor or director, or by favorite sports team, or by subject matter? Oh wait, that's the Tivo wishlist.


Or perhaps because it doesn't take 5+ minutes to set one up.


----------



## thebarge

Mark Lopez said:


> Or perhaps because it doesn't take 5+ minutes to set one up.


It doesn't take 5+ minutes on my HR10-250 to set one up, so I stand by my statement.


----------



## Southbay

thebarge said:


> How is it on steroids? By having the ability to record by actor or director, or by favorite sports team, or by subject matter? Oh wait, that's the Tivo wishlist.


The HR20 allows you to search by keyword, title, person, channel, and 12 categorys, all, movies, sports, interests, lifestyles, news, themes, show types, age appropriate, audio & video, content advisories, languages. And 173 subcategorys. very similar to the HR10 just much faster.


----------



## Southbay

thebarge said:


> It doesn't take 5+ minutes on my HR10-250 to set one up, so I stand by my statement.


I guess you must have the 6X running on your HR10 to be so fast. From my experience my HR10 takes for ever. If people were happy with the speed why is this thread one of the longest in the history of this site? Sorely not because of folders? The HR20 has folders.


----------



## thebarge

Southbay said:


> The HR20 allows you to search by keyword, title, person, channel, and 12 categorys, all, movies, sports, interests, lifestyles, news, themes, show types, age appropriate, audio & video, content advisories, languages. And 173 subcategorys. very similar to the HR10 just much faster.


Not bad, maybe they'll add the "Advanced Wishlist" features of combining searches with AND/OR. But I still wouldn't call the HR20 search a wishlist on steroids. It just does basically the same thing. Searching on age appropriateness and such is cool though.



Southbay said:


> I guess you must have the 6X running on your HR10 to be so fast. From my experience my HR10 takes for ever. If people were happy with the speed why is this thread one of the longest in the history of this site? Sorely not because of folders? The HR20 has folders.


I didn't say I was happy with the speed of my HR10-250, I just said it didn't take 5 minutes to add a wishlist. I also realize that the HR20 has folders. I'd hope it does since the HR10-250 is running an ancient version of Tivo.


----------



## cheer

You don't have to have 6.x to run that fast -- but it does take some maintenance. A Clear Programming and To-Do List works wonders, as does periodically clearing out the season passes.

Before you jump on me, I'm not defending any of this; it's not great and it needs to be fixed. But it doesn't take 5 minutes to do a wishlist on mine, either.

And actually, folders are huge...a bigger issue to me than the speed. (And the potential to support MRV/HMO is big too. And for some, I expect, the potential to support wireless better, though I don't do wireless on my Tivos.)


----------



## mattdb

I really want the HMO/MRV. I want to integrate with my home automation.


----------



## Wolffpack

Southbay said:


> The HR20 allows you to search by keyword, title, person, channel, and 12 categorys, all, movies, sports, interests, lifestyles, news, themes, show types, age appropriate, audio & video, content advisories, languages. And 173 subcategorys. very similar to the HR10 just much faster.


Except only the first three actors. If the actor you're searching for is listed 4th, 5th or 6th in the guide data you loose. Search for Rip Torn and you will not see Men in Black, Dodgeball: A true underdog story, or Down Periscope. He's listed in the guide data but not the first 3.

Plus, doesn't the HR20 have a limit of 25 recent searches?

_NOTE: These results were from a R15_


----------



## Southbay

thebarge said:


> Not bad, maybe they'll add the "Advanced Wishlist" features of combining searches with AND/OR. But I still wouldn't call the HR20 search a wishlist on steroids. It just does basically the same thing. Searching on age appropriateness and such is cool though.
> 
> I didn't say I was happy with the speed of my HR10-250, I just said it didn't take 5 minutes to add a wishlist. I also realize that the HR20 has folders. I'd hope it does since the HR10-250 is running an ancient version of Tivo.


One feature I like on the HR20. when you set up the guide to only display the channels you get or wish to be displayed, searches will only display results for the channels you have in your guide. Also there is a back button like a web browser very useful.


----------



## Wolffpack

Southbay said:


> One feature I like on the HR20. when you set up the guide to only display the channels you get or wish to be displayed, searches will only display results for the channels you have in your guide. Also there is a back button like a web browser very useful.


Not according to Earl over on DBSTalk. Watch spreading erroneous information.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=640211&postcount=68


----------



## Southbay

cheer said:


> You don't have to have 6.x to run that fast -- but it does take some maintenance. A Clear Programming and To-Do List works wonders, as does periodically clearing out the season passes.
> 
> Before you jump on me, I'm not defending any of this; it's not great and it needs to be fixed. But it doesn't take 5 minutes to do a wishlist on mine, either.
> 
> And actually, folders are huge...a bigger issue to me than the speed. (And the potential to support MRV/HMO is big too. And for some, I expect, the potential to support wireless better, though I don't do wireless on my Tivos.)


With The HR20 you can list folders by 12 subcategorys


----------



## Wolffpack

Southbay said:


> With The HR20 you can list folders by 12 subcategorys


Have you tried "Category Sort"? It's not really a sort, despite it's label, it's a filter. Once you apply a category filter you loose folders. Not to mention the fact that once you exit your list and go back in it forgets how you set it to filter last time.

To all I apologize for helping in taking this thread even further OT but I have a problem when someone posts incorrect information as fact. Now back to the upgrade.


----------



## Southbay

Wolffpack said:


> Not according to Earl over on DBSTalk. Watch spreading erroneous information.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=640211&postcount=68


There was a software update on 9/1/2006 Oxbe maybe it got corrected. On my unit it appears to have been fixed with the few times I have checked. If that changes I will post.


----------



## chris_h

Southbay said:


> The HR20 allows you to search by keyword, title, person, channel, and 12 categorys, all, movies, sports, interests, lifestyles, news, themes, show types, age appropriate, audio & video, content advisories, languages. And 173 subcategorys. very similar to the HR10 just much faster.


Wow. I did not know that. Okay, I have an ARWL on my HR10 for keyword: "NASCAR" category: Audio/Video and sub-category: HDTV.  Can the HR20 do this? I am not trying to start an argument, I really want to know. Thanks in advance. Also, if it uses different terminology to do the same function, that is not relevant to me.

ps. Is the "tries to auto-record from channels you do not recieve" bug fixed yet? Hope so.


----------



## Wolffpack

Southbay said:


> There was a software update on 9/1/2006 Oxbe maybe it got corrected. On my unit it appears to have been fixed with the few times I have checked. If that changes I will post.


That would be great to hear but that problem wasn't in Earl's release notes for 0xbe. Just playback, audio and stability issues.


----------



## thebarge

Wolffpack said:


> Not according to Earl over on DBSTalk. Watch spreading erroneous information.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=640211&postcount=68


Thanks for pointing that out. I knew I read a post from Earl about that, but just couldn't remember which thread.


----------



## Southbay

Wolffpack said:


> Have you tried "Category Sort"? It's not really a sort, despite it's label, it's a filter. Once you apply a category filter you loose folders. Not to mention the fact that once you exit your list and go back in it forgets how you set it to filter last time.
> 
> To all I apologize for helping in taking this thread even further OT but I have a problem when someone posts incorrect information as fact. Now back to the upgrade.


No I have not tried Category sort I was referring to List by subcategorys, you do not lose folders when you use List by

You have twice accused me of posting incorrect information, maybe you should do a little more investigating before you accuse people?

Maybe a little investigation before condemnation?


----------



## Southbay

chris_h said:


> Wow. I did not know that. Okay, I have an ARWL on my HR10 for keyword: "NASCAR" category: Audio/Video and sub-category: HDTV. Can the HR20 do this? I am not trying to start an argument, I really want to know. Thanks in advance. Also, if it uses different terminology to do the same function, that is not relevant to me.
> 
> ps. Is the "tries to auto-record from channels you do not recieve" bug fixed yet? Hope so.


Yes you can run the same search and autorecord. Although when you run a keyword search it will display all listings with that word in the title or description, I believe it is the same with the HR10


----------



## Southbay

Wolffpack said:


> That would be great to hear but that problem wasn't in Earl's release notes for 0xbe. Just playback, audio and stability issues.


What Earls reporting has nothing to do with what I am reporting from personal experience. I have tried this three time and it has worked flawlessly, maybe that will change?


----------



## Wolffpack

Southbay said:


> No I have not tried Category sort I was referring to List by subcategorys, you do not lose folders when you use List by


Must be a difference between the R15 and HR20 as there is no "subcategory" under "List by". You can list alphabetically by title, date, groups (folders), expiration, channel and price. No subcategory. I apologize for assuming you were speaking about "Category Sort".



Southbay said:


> You have twice accused me of posting incorrect information, maybe you should do a little more investigating before you accuse people?
> 
> Maybe a little investigation before condemnation?


You made a statement that was incorrect. I researched Earl's post that verified how the search logic worked. You then said that maybe it was fixed in the latest release and I "investigated" Earl's post listing the items fixed in that release. Perhaps before making statements such as you did you perform a little investigation so as not to misinform members of this forum.

Again, back to topic.


----------



## tazzmission

This is not an HR20 thread people. Lets stay on topic. In fact you should not even be discussing the HR20 here at all. Can we please not update this thread until there is news to report on the HR10-250 6.3 update?

I hope that did not come across as rude on my part


----------



## Southbay

Wolffpack said:


> Must be a difference between the R15 and HR20 as there is no "subcategory" under "List by". You can list alphabetically by title, date, groups (folders), expiration, channel and price. No subcategory. I apologize for assuming you were speaking about "Category Sort".
> 
> You made a statement that was incorrect. I researched Earl's post that verified how the search logic worked. You then said that maybe it was fixed in the latest release and I "investigated" Earl's post listing the items fixed in that release. Perhaps before making statements such as you did you perform a little investigation so as not to misinform members of this forum.
> 
> Again, back to topic.


Once again, What Earls reporting has nothing to do with what I am reporting from personal experience. I have tried this three time and it has worked flawlessly, maybe that will change?

My original post was on topic, I am simply responding to comments.

Now back to the topic will we get 6x or not? Just kidding.

Are we having fun


----------



## AstroDad

tazzmission said:


> This is not an HR20 thread people. Lets stay on topic. In fact you should not even be discussing the HR20 here at all. Can we please not update this thread until there is news to report on the HR10-250 6.3 update?
> 
> I hope that did not come across as rude on my part


I don't think there is any problem discussing the HR20 as long as it is in the context of comparing/contrasting it to the HR10. Have the mods said otherwise?


----------



## BrettStah

AstroDad said:


> I don't think there is any problem discussing the HR20 as long as it is in the context of comparing/contrasting it to the HR10. Have the mods said otherwise?


Should it be done in this thread though? A comparison thread does sound like a good idea to me. (They already have one over at www.dbstalk.com though, IIRC).

Yep, here it is:
*What are the differences between the HR10-250 and the HR20-700?*


----------



## temp357

Scott D said:


> I'm almost afraid that there will be no 6.3 for anybody!!
> 
> August is over. Where is the upgrade we were promised?


End of September for sure!


----------



## mr.unnatural

> This is not an HR20 thread people. Lets stay on topic.


You mean there's an actual topic here?


----------



## newsposter

people who write things about people who write things that aren't the things that people are supposed to be writing about are writing about the wrong things. right?


----------



## W2DHS

Right! 

Wait, huh?


----------



## mattdb

temp357 said:


> End of September for sure!


2007


----------



## chris_h

W2DHS said:


> Right!
> 
> Wait, huh?


Huh, what? We have clearance, Clarence. Rodger, Rodger. What's our vector, Victor?


----------



## Howie

chris_h said:


> Huh, what? We have clearance, Clarence. Rodger, Rodger. What's our vector, Victor?


And don't call me Shirly!


----------



## rvaniwaa

Howie said:


> And don't call me Shirly!


Do you like gladiator movies???


----------



## chris_h

A hospital! What is it?!?


----------



## Wisegoat

chris_h said:


> A hospital! What is it?!?


A big building full of sick people. But that isn't important right now.


----------



## tmtech

Hey... Sparky is a boy dog!


----------



## ebonovic

newsposter said:


> people who write things about people who write things that aren't the things that people are supposed to be writing about are writing about the wrong things. right?


Yes.... I think...

One note about the HR20: I just tried to do a search with my channel filter in place..... the search doesn't respect the filter. I searched for CSI; and I got the hits for the SD DNS in the 380 range... and they are not in my filter


----------



## alltimesaresoon

1889 posts or so in this thread. i expect we'll see a flurry of activity getting it to 2000, and then it'll slow down a little to its normal inane pace


----------



## tase2

alltimesaresoon said:


> 1889 posts or so in this thread. i expect we'll see a flurry of activity getting it to 2000, and then it'll slow down a little to its normal inane pace


Unless we get the update before then


----------



## bkane

No that will just add to it.


----------



## tase2

bkane said:


> No that will just add to it.


I know, but then it still will not return its normal inane pace


----------



## bkane

True.


----------



## Southbay

ebonovic said:


> Yes.... I think...
> 
> One note about the HR20: I just tried to do a search with my channel filter in place..... the search doesn't respect the filter. I searched for CSI; and I got the hits for the SD DNS in the 380 range... and they are not in my filter


Earl, you are correct, I also have sd 380+ filtered out but when I do a CSI they show up, previously I was doing a keyword search such as football plus filter HDTV and only receiving results on channels I receive, must be to narrow a search to test it correctly.


----------



## thebarge

Southbay said:


> Earl, you are correct, I also have sd 380+ filtered out but when I do a CSI they show up, previously I was doing a keyword search such as football plus filter HDTV and only receiving results on channels I receive, must be to narrow a search to test it correctly.


Well I'm sure D* will have a fix for it pretty soon. I'd assume they're working serious overtime to get the glaring bugs out before nationwide release. Sooner or later I'll have to give up my HR10-250, but for now, I just want the 6.3 update so I can enjoy it (more) while it's still getting all the HD feeds (except RSN which I could care less about).


----------



## JRAllas

tmtech said:


> Hey... Sparky is a boy dog!


Say, Billy. You like it when Scraps rubs against your leg?

Ever been in a Turkish prison?

I was over Unger and Unger was over Dunn... Roger, Huh?

Airplane Quote filter = ON

Still patiently awaiting 6.3.14159


----------



## convbcuda




----------



## Markman07

Earl...have you heard anything new on the update to the update to the other update of the update of which was updated?


----------



## JaserLet

Earl said his next update will be sometime this weekend.


----------



## ebonovic

JaserLet said:


> Earl said his next update will be sometime this weekend.


I am looking to get an update to the update, regarding the update.... updated hopefully tomorrow (Friday)


----------



## andbye

ebonovic said:


> I am looking to get an update to the update, regarding the update.... updated hopefully tomorrow (Friday)


Can you also include an update to the uodate on the time frame/availability of the Slimline version of the AT9 ?


----------



## jcricket

I really hope they release the 6.3 upgrade. My HR10's just so slow when managing season passes. That's all I really want to improve. Folders are nice too, but the speed of basic operations is what kills me.

A side note is that my hard drive may/not be failing (occasional stuttering/freezing)... Hopefully I won't have to replace it at any inopportune time (like right during the season premiere of Lost).


----------



## JimSpence

JRAllas said:


> Still patiently awaiting 6.3.14159


We need to expand that to 6.3.1415926536


----------



## gworkman

How 'bout a new game with this thread. Keep checking in. When your year of birth shows up...post yourself a birthday greeting. I got 1963!!!


----------



## PJO1966

I'm not sure what year I was born... hmmm. Maybe it will hit me in 59 posts or so.


----------



## Lee L

ebonovic said:


> I am looking to get an update to the update, regarding the update.... updated hopefully tomorrow (Friday)


Please just start another thread for this when you get an updated update. This one is already way beyond the 1,000 post point where it becomes a load on the server. THen you can ask a mod to close this one.


----------



## PJO1966

Lee L said:


> Please just start another thread for this when you get an updated update. This one is already way beyond the 1,000 post point where it becomes a load on the server. THen you can ask a mod to close this one.


If this happens, please post a link to the new thread...


----------



## AbMagFab

So - there are only a couple of possibilities:

1) DirecTV has no intention of rolling this out
2) DirecTV is busy with other stuff

If #1, then this has all been some back-door attempt to keep us from leaving. How long will it last? Long enough for the H20 to be accepted? That could be the only thing they are counting on, but I doubt it will last through the Series 3 release.

If #2, and based on the R15, they will continue to have their hands full for quite a while. It's not like they will be freed up to support a new software release any time in the, oh, next 6-12 months. Their focus is on the HR20 and R15, not the Tivo.

I don't see any other options, and both of the above options lead to the same conclusion - we won't be seeing the 6.3 update (at least any time soon).

The only thing that could cause DirecTV to change their collective minds is some measurable customer loss and/or major investor concerns. This won't happen unless the Series 3 causes a major shift for folks. While it will for me and many others, I don't think even the loss of 50% of the current HD Tivo folks would be a big enough deal for them, and the result would still be no need to upgrade the HD Tivo since they just lost their customer base using them.

It all comes around to no reason to update, therefore no update.


----------



## thebarge

Lee L said:


> Please just start another thread for this when you get an updated update. This one is already way beyond the 1,000 post point where it becomes a load on the server. THen you can ask a mod to close this one.


A stickied locked thread that only Earl could post in would be nice


----------



## PJO1966

You forgot Option #3... they're working on it.


----------



## Jon J

JimSpence said:


> We need to expand that to 6.3.1415926536


Why does this post make me hungry?


----------



## thebarge

AbMagFab said:


> 1) DirecTV has no intention of rolling this out
> 2) DirecTV is busy with other stuff


DirecTV probably has a group of developers for supporting the HR20, and a different group for the HR10. Their HR10 group may already have an HR10 running 6.3 and their just testing it out.


----------



## ebonovic

thebarge said:


> A stickied locked thread that only Earl could post in would be nice


When there is tangle/firm update information, you can be certain a new thread will be started...


----------



## MichaelK

AbMagFab said:


> So - there are only a couple of possibilities:
> 
> 1) DirecTV has no intention of rolling this out
> 2) DirecTV is busy with other stuff
> 
> If #1, then this has all been some back-door attempt to keep us from leaving. How long will it last? Long enough for the H20 to be accepted? That could be the only thing they are counting on, but I doubt it will last through the Series 3 release.
> 
> If #2, and based on the R15, they will continue to have their hands full for quite a while. It's not like they will be freed up to support a new software release any time in the, oh, next 6-12 months. Their focus is on the HR20 and R15, not the Tivo.
> 
> I don't see any other options, and both of the above options lead to the same conclusion - we won't be seeing the 6.3 update (at least any time soon).
> 
> The only thing that could cause DirecTV to change their collective minds is some measurable customer loss and/or major investor concerns. This won't happen unless the Series 3 causes a major shift for folks. While it will for me and many others, I don't think even the loss of 50% of the current HD Tivo folks would be a big enough deal for them, and the result would still be no need to upgrade the HD Tivo since they just lost their customer base using them.
> 
> It all comes around to no reason to update, therefore no update.


could be #3-
Directv actually does want it, but they waited so darn long to request it (probably after they renewed their contract) and took so long to beta test it themselves instead of letting tivo handle it, that now when they want the last tweak to their release code, TiVo is plenty busy with the Series 3 and will get to Directv's request when they get to it.

That's my vote.

If that is the case question becomes at what point does #4 happen:

Directv did want it but tivo took so long getting it to them that Directv figures why bother at this point it's only X months now till they offer to swap all the HR10's so why oppen a can of worms with a new version....

BTW- there's a thread about how TiVo is mocking the lack of any current model Directv/TiVo units in an AD to cable execs. So #5 is also a possiblily:

See #3 but it's not becasue TiVo is busy with the Series 3 launch, but rather the new contract allows them X number of days to repsond to requests and they still have plenty of time left- no need to hurry to keep people happy at DIrectv when you want them to switch to cable to buy your new Series3.

If Directv would have taken control of the situation and asked for it months and months or even years ago, it would have been rolled out and the thread would be titled "now that I have 6.3 do I really need to plunk down $800 for a series3?"


----------



## ericlovestivo

Any thoughts on this theory...
Tech companies usually don't release new software on Friday/Sat/Sun because of the potential for not being able to handle the technical inquiries that come in from the field. If true, then I guess we're on hold until Mon/Tues... dangerously close to Earl's deadline.


----------



## cwpomeroy

ok, so directv wants to pimp out their own equipment. I get that. But why wouldn't they ink a deal with Tivo that let's the consumer buy the Tivo interface on the DirecTv boxes? Then charge consumers that "want their TIVO" extra? I know I'd pay more for it.... If you took the S3 and feature compared it to the "new" Directv HD box is there anyone that would say the S3 isn't more advanced?

I just wish I could buy the interface and innovation of the consumer features/interactivity apart from where I buy the content to fill it up. Seems like that would allow each company to concentrate on their core comps and not leave us with lowest common denoms..

yes - it's off-topic.....


----------



## AbMagFab

MichaelK said:


> could be #3-
> Directv actually does want it, but they waited so darn long to request it (probably after they renewed their contract) and took so long to beta test it themselves instead of letting tivo handle it, that now when they want the last tweak to their release code, TiVo is plenty busy with the Series 3 and will get to Directv's request when they get to it.


Except this has little to do with Tivo. Tivo has long ago finished this, and it's DirecTV that is holding it up. This has happened with every Tivo upgrade to date - months after Tivo is done, DirecTV sits on it.

And if this were an issue with Tivo, you know perfectly well that DirecTV (directly or through one of their shills on this board) would waste no time blaming them.

This is completely DirecTV's issue. And I don't see any other option then #1 or #2 at this point. They "promised" it, they didn't deliver, and now they're completely dedicated to the HR20. Remember, the investors are all over them for the HR20, which has to succeed. 6.3 has no impact from an investor standpoint, unless they lose a lot of customers as a result, which they won't.


----------



## rminsk

AbMagFab said:


> Except this has little to do with Tivo. Tivo has long ago finished this, and it's DirecTV that is holding it up. This has happened with every Tivo upgrade to date - months after Tivo is done, DirecTV sits on it.


DirecTV did ask for some code changes that took TiVo a while to deliver...


----------



## static2229

Has anyone tried going directly to tivo for this upgrade?


----------



## MisterEd

Airplane tickets are too expensive from NJ. I'd rather have them deliver it for free.

All seriousness aside, that won't/can't happen.


static2229 said:


> Has anyone tried going directly to tivo for this upgrade?


----------



## harley3k

D* wants everyone on an HR20 by the end of next year, so WHY make our HR10's better, so we are more resistant to make the switch?

Tivo wants us to all buy Series3 boxes and move to cable, so WHY make our HR10's better, so we won't want to buy the Series3 right away?

But then D* has an incintive to give us the upgrade in the interim so we don't defect to Cable and Series3, so WHY NOT give us the upgrade?

The smart thing is for D* to do it, in hopes of keeping us through the S3 release frenzy - I mean it wouldn't take much to convince people NOT to spend $500ish on an S3.........then take time to shore up the HR20's features in hopes that we would give it a try next year when they force them on us.

We will still all be using our HR10's to record OTA HD, and a LOT of SD content long after all HD channels are converted to MPeg4....so WHY NOT give us the 6.3 update!

[I've already ordered Fios, so by we, I mean you guys and not me]

-h


----------



## tivoupgrade

harley3k said:


> D* wants everyone on an HR20 by the end of next year, so WHY make our HR10's better, so we are more resistant to make the switch?
> 
> Tivo wants us to all buy Series3 boxes and move to cable, so WHY make our HR10's better, so we won't want to buy the Series3 right away?
> 
> But then D* has an incintive to give us the upgrade in the interim so we don't defect to Cable and Series3, so WHY NOT give us the upgrade?
> 
> The smart thing is for D* to do it, in hopes of keeping us through the S3 release frenzy - I mean it wouldn't take much to convince people NOT to spend $500ish on an S3.........then take time to shore up the HR20's features in hopes that we would give it a try next year when they force them on us.
> 
> We will still all be using our HR10's to record OTA HD, and a LOT of SD content long after all HD channels are converted to MPeg4....so WHY NOT give us the 6.3 update!
> 
> [I've already ordered Fios, so by we, I mean you guys and not me]
> 
> -h


I think DirecTV, and their resellers, appear to be completely unfocused on their existing customer base. I think the only thing they really care about right now is lowering their bottom line and increasing their marketshare by signing up new customers. I'm not judging them; I just think that their behavior is driven by that phenomon and nothing else.

That means minimizing costs associated with supporting end-of-lifed products (or ones that are close to being end-of-lifed) and being frugal when investing in technologies that are destined to become commodities (just like the cable companies have been doing) so they can be competitive in growing their marketshare.

Its the exact same challenge TiVo faces -- and the enthusiasts, those of us who care enough about this stuff to participate on boards like this, are really not the ones they are attempting to appeal to any more -- we are the innovators and early adopters, and they've moved on to attempting to capture the majority of consumers in what promises to be a grim battle...


----------



## MisterEd

Absolutely. Probably 99% of the D* DVR customers don't care if they have a Tivo, a Divo or a HD-DVR Plus as long as they can record programs. I think we are greatly overestimating our power. We are just a small (but vocal) minority of Tivo fanatics.

That being said, I do think D* will release the HR10 upgrade mainly because they want to have all the Tivo interfaces basically the same which was why they released the series 1 upgrades a couple months back. It standardized some of the menu differences between DVR models making support easier for their CSR/TSR's (as well as companies such as ours which supports large numbers of MDU D* customers) plus fixing some very old speed issues.



tivoupgrade said:


> and the enthusiasts, those of us who care enough about this stuff to participate on boards like this, are really not the ones they are attempting to appeal to any more -- we are the innovators and early adopters, and they've moved on to attempting to capture the majority of consumers in what promises to be a grim battle...


----------



## gb33

This just in! The HR20-700 BLOWS. Seriously, give me the 2yr old Dtivo ANY DAY! Seriously, go read my long one night review of the thing. Unuseable in my opinion.


----------



## ebonovic

If DirecTV "wants" everyone on HR10... why is it still available for purchase?

Why did DirecTV have the blow out sale on them? I mean wouldn't it have been more economical to just to leave them be... Instead of now having to give credits or "FREE" HR20's ?

I mean they are not shutting them down... They haven't recalled them all from the vendors to make sure they stop spreading?

--------

So If I am a DirecTV "Shill".... how many TiVo "Shills" do we have?

Those that are certain that TiVo had all this code finished to perfection, with 100% compliance with the company that contracted them? 

Ultimately doesn't matter.... When 6.x gets here.. it gets here... and it is comming, if you want to believe it or not.... (and regardless if you want to believe that what I have been saying for the last two months is legit or not)

But of course there is always FIOS for those few lucky cities that have it...


----------



## tase2

ebonovic said:


> Ultimately doesn't matter.... When 6.x gets here.. it gets here... and it is comming, if you want to believe it or not.... (and regardless if you want to believe that what I have been saying for the last two months is legit or not)


OK-6.3 is not coming, but an upgrade is. There have been several references to 6.x rather than 6.3. So who knows (besides Earl) what it will be called, but who cares. I just wish it would hurry up.


----------



## ebonovic

Actually... that is why I started calling 6.x again, I don't know the exact version number.


----------



## litzdog911

ebonovic said:


> Actually... that is why I started calling 6.x again, I don't know the exact version number.


Oh NO  
Something Earl doesn't know!


----------



## willardcpa

Ok, now picture the late Fred Rogers, slipping on his sweater, changing into his sneakers and looking sincerely into the camera at millions of preschoolers watching his "Neighborhood". He says "All right boys and girls today we are going to learn a new word, 'obfuscate'. Can you say 'obfuscate'? Good, now to give us an example here is my good friend Earl. Go ahead Earl, give us an example."


ebonovic said:


> Actually... that is why I started calling 6.x again, I don't know the exact version number.


"It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood, a beautiful day in the neighborhood, won't you be, won't you be my, won't you be my neighbor"
Just try to get that out of your head.  

All in good fun Earl.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Question...

Didn't DirecTV recently sign/extend their contract with TiVo for something like 3 more years? 

Doesn't this contract include providing support (upgrades) to all DirecTivo units?

Didn't DirecTV do this so TiVo wouldn't sue them for copyright infringement like they did to Dish Network (and won!).

Isn't it in DirecTV's best interest to upgrade the HR10-250 -- or lose customers and potentially get sued by TiVo for not abiding by the contract?

..just wondering...


----------



## litzdog911

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Question...
> 
> Didn't DirecTV recently sign/extend their contract with TiVo for something like 3 more years?
> 
> Doesn't this contract include providing support (upgrades) to all DirecTivo units?
> 
> Didn't DirecTV do this so TiVo wouldn't sue them for copyright infringement like they did to Dish Network (and won!).
> 
> Isn't it in DirecTV's best interest to upgrade the HR10-250 -- or lose customers and potentially get sued by TiVo for not abiding by the contract?
> 
> ..just wondering...


Yes, Yes, Yes and probably not. Why would Tivo sue DirecTV if they decided not to upgrade the HR10-250 DVR? Of course DirecTV did surprise us several months back with an update for our old Series 1 DirecTivos that improved performance considerably. I fully expect we'll get an update for our HR10-250's, just don't know when.


----------



## Redux

willardcpa said:


> Can you say 'obfuscate'?


Personally, I do not think he has said anything here he has not believed to be true.


----------



## chadly25

Does anyone think they are going to be making some form of an announcement at CEDIA this year? The S3 is going to make a strong presence there (hopefully) so perhaps D* is holding their cards to take some momentum away from the cable driven S3. Here's to wishing.


----------



## ebonovic

There is an Update:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4349633


----------



## chadly25

ebonovic said:


> Well I got the update and confirmation for that I have been waiting all week for....
> 
> HR10-250 6.3 will start to rollout next week.


Hmmmmmmm. Perhaps my conspiracy theory is correct. Rolling out the new digs the same week as CEDIA.


----------



## Cruzan

Fare thee well, good thread. Thou hast provided for us in times of need.


----------



## mattdb

And we didn't even make 2000. Or 1967...


----------



## ebonovic

There is still time....


----------



## cheer

In before the lock!


----------



## pendragn

That reminds me, I thought threads over 1,000 posts broke something. Have we twisted the time space continuum with this thread?

tk


----------



## cheer

Oh, and the thing I'm waiting for the most?

AbMagFab's response.


AbMagFab said:


> So - there are only a couple of possibilities:
> 
> 1) DirecTV has no intention of rolling this out
> 2) DirecTV is busy with other stuff
> 
> If #1, then this has all been some back-door attempt to keep us from leaving. How long will it last? Long enough for the H20 to be accepted? That could be the only thing they are counting on, but I doubt it will last through the Series 3 release.
> 
> If #2, and based on the R15, they will continue to have their hands full for quite a while. It's not like they will be freed up to support a new software release any time in the, oh, next 6-12 months. Their focus is on the HR20 and R15, not the Tivo.


----------



## chris_h

I just checked the link to the directv update page (from post #1 of this thread) and it still has not been updated. Maybe Monday?


----------



## drew2k

Earl - Thanks for hanging in there with all the nay-sayers. I'm glad you don't have to begin your self-imposed ban!


----------



## ebonovic

drew2k said:


> Earl - Thanks for hanging in there with all the nay-sayers. I'm glad you don't have to begin your self-imposed ban!


Well... I may still have to impose it, at least until some of the slices start to actually appear on the hard drives.

But I did get that last update in there as I promissed...
You all didn't think I pulled the 9/11 date out of the air did ya?
(And it really is my wife's birthday.... If I forget it, I am dialing it...... but then again, I don't think we will ever forget that day again)


----------



## BrettStah

Can we vote to make sure that some people are put at the end of the list for this upgrade? A few folks come to mind...

This post topic may be what it takes to get this thread over the 2,000 mark, or closed.


----------



## newsposter

i hope the shill - sayers apologize


----------



## muzzymate

BrettStah said:


> Can we vote to make sure that some people are put at the end of the list for this upgrade? A few folks come to mind...


I second that.

This is wonderful! Thanks for the update Earl!

Now the million dollar question: how long until someone finds out if MRV and HMO were removed or if it's just hidden ala 6.1 & 6.2.


----------



## W2DHS

Mods, should we lock this thread and put it out of its misery?


----------



## mattdb

W2DHS said:


> Mods, should we lock this thread and put it out of its misery?


Why?


----------



## cheer

muzzymate said:


> Now the million dollar question: how long until someone finds out if MRV and HMO were removed or if it's just hidden ala 6.1 & 6.2.


Depends on how many people try to figure this out.  Basically we'll have to get the upgrade, then disassemble Tivoapp and try to find the locations to patch.


----------



## desulliv

W2DHS said:


> Mods, should we lock this thread and put it out of its misery?


Should we wait until someone actually receives the update?


----------



## Anubys

ebonovic said:


> You all didn't think I pulled the 9/11 date out of the air did ya?
> (And it really is my wife's birthday.... If I forget it, I am dialing it...... but then again, I don't think we will ever forget that day again)


my wife's birthday is also 9/11...one date I never need to try to remember 

We need to keep this thread open until:

1. someone gets the update 
2. certain people post apologies


----------



## newsposter

Anubys said:


> 2. certain people post apologies


do you see those 4 legged black and while animals crossing that pasture? are they headed home?


----------



## Cruzan

Anubys said:


> my wife's birthday is also 9/11...one date I never need to try to remember
> 
> We need to keep this thread open until:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 2. certain people post apologies


To my first and second wives: I'm really sorry. For everything. Seriously.


----------



## bartcatz

I registered just to be part of this thread.


----------



## alaskahill

Ok to the birthday post number challenge... Got it 1958


----------



## eddieras99

yikes- that's my BD too - we are OLD!


----------



## RMSko

The only thing I'm bummed about with the upgrade is that it won't support native passthrough.


----------



## aaronwt

It won't!


----------



## keenanSR

eddieras99 said:


> yikes- that's my BD too - we are OLD!


Naw, mine's 1955. Heck when I was a kid I thought we would have colonies on the moon by now, instead, I'm waiting for an upgrade to my TiVo.


----------



## dturturro

When do we get those flying cars?!


----------



## Archangel00

1964 is my year


----------



## BrettStah

You guys are crazy...


----------



## BrettStah

Wasting valuable space here with unrelated posts...


----------



## BrettStah

I would never do that myself.


----------



## BrettStah

Much better things to do, personally...


----------



## BrettStah

For example, I could go cut the grass...


----------



## BrettStah

1970! That's me!


----------



## drew2k

BrettStah (in Post 1968) said:


> Much better things to do, personally...


 Grr....

Like stealing other people's years????


----------



## BrettStah

drew2k said:


> Grr....
> 
> Like stealing other people's years????


You may be in luck! I'll be selling those spots on ebay... hope you have a good sniping service though!


----------



## jiserrab

1973


----------



## newsposter

RMSko said:


> The only thing I'm bummed about with the upgrade is that it won't support native passthrough.


get a crt  i keep tivo on 1080 and everything looks great all the time


----------



## Agrajag

Well, so much for timing. 6.3 is finally coming and I'm now 100% on VoIP and no amount of tweaking that I've done will get the unit to manage a phone call in.

DOH!


----------



## Adam1115

Agrajag said:


> Well, so much for timing. 6.3 is finally coming and I'm now 100% on VoIP and no amount of tweaking that I've done will get the unit to manage a phone call in.
> 
> DOH!


Have you tried PPP?


----------



## TonyD79

Agrajag said:


> Well, so much for timing. 6.3 is finally coming and I'm now 100% on VoIP and no amount of tweaking that I've done will get the unit to manage a phone call in.
> 
> DOH!


Long line to the neighbors....


----------



## etsolow

Adam1115 said:


> Have you tried PPP?


+1

I tried forever to get my Tivos to dial in via Vonage and never could get 'em to. A few minutes setting up PPP thru my laptop was WELL worth the time.

E


----------



## packerowner

I too had a hard time with Vonage. Also with my home made cable. Sent off for one on ebay and it works like a champ. In fact, this thread prompted me to stop ignoring the call home messages and order the cable.


----------



## Stach

I too wanted to get connectivity restored to DirecTv so that I could be authorized for the 6.3 upgrade. I tried to get the modem to connect over Vonage, but gave up after an hour or so. I ended up building the PPP cable using an old mouse (for the DB-9 connector) and an old portable headset (for the stereo jack) in about 30 minutes or so using directions found on the internet (I will email the Word doc to you if you PM me).

Anyway, all it really takes is:

1) an old mouse with the standard female DB-9 connector
2) an old set of portable headphones (small jack)
3) an ohm meter to test the pinout of the two cables
4) electrical tape to slice the two cables together
5) a computer with high speed internet connectivity near the Tivo

-Stach


----------



## double

i had incredibly sporadic results w/ vonage untill i called d* and they gave me specific settings and phone numbers for my HR10-250. if anybody is interested let me know and i will post when i have more time. it works perfect. afterwards i set all my directivos up the samme way and it works perfect. also what is PPP?


----------



## ebonovic

I have found that with my Vonage connection...

When I force a call, it doesn't work.
But when I just let it go on it's own... it works.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

double said:


> i had incredibly sporadic results w/ vonage untill i called d* and they gave me specific settings and phone numbers for my HR10-250. if anybody is interested let me know and i will post when i have more time. it works perfect. afterwards i set all my directivos up the samme way and it works perfect. also what is PPP?


I would call D* and get their Vonage settings, but knowing them, they'd make me sign a two-year commitment in exchange.


----------



## shadrach

Yes, please post the settings for best vonage compatibility. Thanks.


----------



## double

in the dial prefix box enter: 2122773895, this is a new york # maybe manhatten i cant remember

in the call waiting prefix box enter: *99,,*79,,#034 i dont know what the first two numbers do but the #034 is to lower the baud rate of the modem.

tone
off
off

leave whatever dial in # you have alone. after i got this to connect i tried to get the 212 # in the dial in # box and remove it from the dial in prefix box to no avail. i was able to dial in and retrieve #s for 212 but when i selected it and deleted the # out of the prefix box it quit working.

try this three or four times, if it doesnt connect log on to your vonage account and set bandwidth saver to 90kbps. and also enable your line for fax capability.

my tivos are on second line from vonage box which is a fax line (small business plan). i did not have to change any info on vonage account, but since the line i have mine hooked to is already set up for faxes you guys might need to go through those last steps

since i did this i have a 99% reliability on forced and scheduled calls. 

please post back with your results.

Good Luck :up:


----------



## Cruzan

Major Events of 1986

* Soviets free Natan Scharansky

# Nuclear disaster at Chernobyl
# Summit at Reykjavik
# Spain and Portugal enter the common market
# Marcos flees the Philippines
# US planes attack Tripoli
# Space Shuttle Challenger explodes in midair
# Iran Contra Affair
# US responds to Libyan terror
Sports

NBA: Boston Celtics vs. Houston Rockets Series: 4-2
NCAA Football: Penn State Record: 12-0-0
Heisman Trophy: Vinny Testaverde, miami-fl, QB points: 2,213
Stanley Cup: Montreal Canadiens vs. Calgary Flames Series: 4-1
Super Bowl XX: Chicago Bears vs. New England Patriots Score: 46-10
US Open Golf: Ray Floyd Score: 279 Course: Shinnecock Hills GC Location: Southhampton, NY
World Cup: Argentina vs. West Germany Score: 3-2
World Series: New York Mets vs. Boston Red Sox Series: 4-3
Popular Music

1."That's What Friends Are For" ... Dionne Warwick and Friends
2."How Will I Know" ... Whitney Houston
3."Kryie" ... Mr. Mister
4."Sara" ... Starship
5."These Dreams" ... Heart
6."Rock Me Amadeus" ... Flaco
7."Kiss" ... Prince
8."Addicted to Love" ... Robert Palmer
9. "West End Girls" ... Pet Shop Boys
10."Greatest Love of All" ... Whitney Houston
Top Ten Movies

1. Aliens
2. An American Tail
3. Back to School
4. Cobra
5. The Color of Money
6. The Color Purple
7. Crocodile Dundee
8. Down and Out in Beverly Hills
9. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
10. The Golden Child




Most Popular Books

Fiction
1. "It" by Stephen King
2. "Red Storm Rising" by Tom Clancy
3. "Whirlwind" by James Clavell
4. "The Bourne Supremacy" by Robert Ludlum
5. "Hollywood Husbands" by Jackie Collins

Nonfiction
1. "Fatherhood" by Bill Cosby
2. "Fit for Life" by Harvey and Marilyn Diamond
3. "His Way" by Kitty Kelly
4. "The Rotation Diet" by Martin Katahn
5. "You're Only Old Once" by Dr. Seuss

Most Popular Television Shows

1. The Cosby Show (NBC)
2. Family Ties (NBC)
3. Cheers (NBC)
4. Murder She Wrote (NBC)
5. The Golden Girls (NBC)
6. 60 Minutes (CBS)
7. Night Court (NBC)
8. Growing Pains (ABC)
9. Moonlighting (ABC)
10. Who's the Boss? ( ABC)
Academy Awards

Best Picture:"Out of Africa"
Best Director: Sydney Pollack ... "Out of Africa"
Best Actoraul Newman ... "The Color of Money"
Best Actress:Marlee Matlin ... "Children of a Lesser God"
Grammy Awards

Record of the Year: "Higher Love" ... Steve Winwood
Song of the Year: "That's What Friends Are For" ... Burt Bacharach, Carole Bayer Sager
Best Album:"Graceland" ... Paul Simon
Male Vocalist: Steve Winwood ... "Higher Love"
Female Vocalist:Barbra Streisand ... "The Broadway Album"


----------



## Wolffpack

I'm coming here to read this crap?


----------



## JimSpence

Just killing time until the upgrade arrives. Then the complaints will start.


----------



## Agrajag

PPP? What do I need to do? Sounds like it might be worthwhile for this.

Double, I tried the above with no luck but don't recall #34 so I'll try it again in case that's the missing wonder variable.


----------



## phox_mulder

Cruzan said:


> Major Events of 1986
> * Soviets free Natan Scharansky
> 
> # Nuclear disaster at Chernobyl
> 
> <edit>
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Female Vocalist:Barbra Streisand ... "The Broadway Album"


How about the important stuff, like how much was a gallon of gas?

phox


----------



## etsolow

Agrajag said:


> PPP? What do I need to do? Sounds like it might be worthwhile for this.


Here's the guide I followed: http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

The inline graphics appear to have broken since I used it, hopefully the text descriptions are thorough enough!

E


----------



## Agrajag

Just as a follow-up, the above process also failed (the one where you change to call NYC).

That's about the 4th different string set I've tried. All fail the same way and none appear in my outgoing call log so it never even gets as far as getting the dialing right.


----------



## Cruzan

Come on people - we need to get to 2000 posts before 6.3 ships. (Why? Because it's there, dammit)


Major Events of 1993

* Marines killed in Somalia

# Israel and PLO reach peace agreement
# Terrorists attack the World Trade Center
# Confrontation in Waco, TX
Sports

NBA: Chicago Bulls vs. Phoenix Suns Series: 4-2
NCAA Football: Florida State Record: 12-1-0
Heisman Trophy: Charlie Ward, florida state, QB points: 2,310
Stanley Cup: Montreal Canadiens vs. Los Angeles Kings Series: 4-1
Super Bowl XXVII: Dallas Cowboys vs. Buffalo Bills Score: 52-17
World Series: Toronto Blue Jays vs. Philadelphia Phillies Series: 4-2
Popular Music

1. "A Whole New World" ... Peabo Bryson & Regina Belle
2. "Informer" ... Snow
3. "Freak Me" ... Silk
4. "That's the Way Love Goes" ... Janet Jackson
5. "Weak" ... SWV
6. "Can't Help Falling in Love" ... UB40
7. "Dreamlover" ... Mariah Carey
8. "I'd Do Anything for Love" ... Meat Loaf
9. "Again" ... Janet Jackson
10. "Hero" ... Mariah Carey
Popular Movies

1. Jurassic Park
2. The Fugitive
3. The Firm
4. Sleepless in Seattle
5. Aladdin
6. Mrs. Doubtfire
7. Indecent Proposal
8. In the Line of Fire
9. Cliffhanger
10. A Few Good Men


Most Popular Books

Fiction
1."The Bridges of Madison County" ... Robert James Waller
2."The Client" ... John Grisham
3."Slow Waltz at Cedar Bend" ... Robert James Waller
4."Without Remorse" ... Tom Clancey
5."Nightmares and Dreamscapes" ... Stephen King
6."Vanished" ... Danielle Steel
7."Lasher" ... Anne Rice
8."Pleading Guilty" ... Scott Turow
9."Like Water for Chocolate" ... Laura Esquivel
10."The Scorpio Illusion" ... Robert Ludlum

Nonfiction
1."See I Told You" ... Rush Limbaugh
2."Private Parts" ... Howard Stern
3."Seinlanguage" ... Jerry Seinfeld
4."Embraced by the Light" ... Betty J. Eddie with Curtis Taylor
5."Ageless Body, Timeless Mind" ... Deepak Chopra
6."Stop the Insanity" ... Susan Powter
7."Women Who Run With the Wolves" ... Clarissa Pinkola
8."Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus" ... John Gray
9."The Hidden Life of Dogs" ... Elizabeth Marshall Thomas
10."And If You Play Golf, You're My Friend" ... Harvey Penick with
Bud Sharke

Most Popular Television Shows

1. 60 Minutes (CBS)
2. Home Improvement (ABC)
3. Seinfeld (NBC)
4. Roseanne (ABC)
5. Grace Under Fire (ABC)
6. Coach (ABC)
7. Frasier (NBC)
8. Monday Night Football (ABC)
9. Murphy Brown (CBS)
10. CBS Sunday Night Movie (CBS)
Academy Awards

Best Picture: "Schindler's List"
Best Director: Steven Spielberg ... "Schindler's List"
Best Actor: Tom Hanks ... "Philadelphia"
Best Actress: Holly Hunter ... "The Piano"
Grammy Awards

Record of the Year: "I Will Always Love You" ... Whitney Houston
Song of the Year: "A Whole New World" (Theme from "Aladdin)
Best Album: "The Bodyguard" ... Original Soundtrack
Male Vocalist: Sting ... "If I Ever Lose My Faith in You"
Female Vocalist: Whitney Houston ... "I Will Always Love You"
Nobel Prizes

Chemistry
The prize was awarded "for contributions to the developments of methods within DNA-based chemistry" by one half to: MULLIS, KARY B., U.S.A., La Jolla, CA, b. 1944: "for his invention of the polymerase chain reaction (PCR) method" and by the other half to: SMITH, MICHAEL, Canada, University of British Columbia, Vancouver, Canada, b. 1932 (in Blackpool, England): "for his fundamental contributions to the establishment of oligonucleiotide-based, site-directed mutagenesis and its development for protein studies"

Literature
MORRISON, TONI, U.S.A., b. 1931: "who in novels characterized by visionary force and poetic import, gives life to an essential aspect of American reality"

Peace
The prize was awarded jointly to: MANDELA, NELSON, South Africa, b. 1918: Leader of the ANC. DE KLERK, FREDRIK WILLEM, South Africa, b. 1936: President of the Republic of South Africa.

PHYSIOLOGY or MEDICINE
The prize was awarded jointly to: ROBERTS, RICHARD J., Great Britain, New England Biolabs, Beverly, MA, U.S.A., b. 1943; and SHARP, PHILLIP A., U.S.A., Center for Cancer Research, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, MA, b. 1944: "for their discoveries of split genes"

Physics
The prize was awarded jointly to: HULSE, RUSSELL A., U.S.A., Princeton University, Princeton, NJ, b. 1950; and TAYLOR Jr., JOSEPH H., U.S.A., Princeton University, Princeton, NJ, b. 1941: "for the discovery of a new type of pulsar, a discovery that has opened up new possibilities for the study of gravitation"
Pulitzer Prizes

Drama: Tony Kushner ... "Angels in America: Millenium Approaches"
Fiction: Robert Olen Butler ... "A Good Scent From a Strange Mountain"
History: Gordon S. Wood ... "The Radicalism of the American Revolution"
International Reporting: John F. Burns ... "New York Times" & Roy Gutman ... "New York Newsday"
National Reporting: David Maraniss ... "Washington Post"
Public Service: "Miami Herald"


----------



## cheer

Cruzan said:


> 1. "A Whole New World" ... Peabo Bryson & Regina Belle


Now I'm done with this thread. I don't read threads that mention Peabo Bryson. No big deal; just a simple, life-long vow.


----------



## codespy

Page is back up boys and girls. Some revisions have been made. 

Official- not necessarily.

How long will it be up for this time?

Let's hope for good.


----------



## ebonovic

Ahh!!!

1996... the year I got a piece of paper, saying that I learned something.
Got my first salary based job... only to have that company be sold to a larger company, and I got my first stock option buy out.... and turned around and bought my first DVD player, just a few days before the first DVD movies where release.

Then my hate relationship with Circuit City and DiVX started...... 

Yes... 1996... what a great year.


----------



## alltimesaresoon

howmmany now


----------



## jbuch

1997 Detroit Red Wings break their long Stanley Cup drought!


----------



## jbuch

You ruined my post


----------



## codespy

Did I start this thread?


----------



## alltimesaresoon

now you need to own pg 100 codespy


----------



## Mike Lang

1000+ (twice)


----------

